#ubuntu+1 2007-12-31
<slimz> hey guys, since i upgraded my network mounts broke in /etc/fstab
<slimz> did anything change?
<slimz> i keep getting ; mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.100/albums
<slimz> this is what i'm using
<slimz> /192.168.0.100/albums /home/slimz/Music/Albums smbfs username=slimz,password=xxxxx 0 0
<Hobbsee> check the changelog for smbfs
<Eroick> what kernel version is hardy running?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.24-2-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2250@1.73GHz at 1733 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 34/71GB, RAM: 1273/2018MB, 133 proc's, 3.2h up
<Eroick> ok, because 7.10s kernel doesnt play nicely with my hardware...
<Eroick> so I may as well try/test hardy.
<IdleOne> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu 8.04 hardy ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[4 days, 14 hours, 04 minutes] | cpu[Celeron (Coppermine), 701.615 MHz (1404.65 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82810 GMCH (Graphics Memory Controller Hub) (rev 03)] | video[Intel Corporation 82810 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03) at 1280x1024 (32 bits)] | opengl[Mesa GLX Indirect powered by Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org with driver 1.
<IdleOne> 4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.2)] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.47]
<Scotty> Bah. My wireless doesn't work on Hardy and the method I used to make it work on 7.10 doesn't work either. It would be a gigantic pain to get an ethernet cable from my router to where I am. Is there anyway I can run it from a virtual machine or anything?
<Scotty> Hardy, that is.
<alex_mayorga> my gnome desktop won't load after login in gdm, any pointers?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else seeing this breakage after the las 18 or so updates?
<Hewus> I just installed hardy alpha 2 on a fresh partition (I also have gutsy), and my grub now gives me error 15 on boot. I should be able to fix this myself, but I was just wondering if this was a common/known issue?
<nivek> Anyone know a wireless card that works well with Hardy right now? Gotta get a new one and I figure might as well get one that works well.
<ysth1> Setting up nvidia-kernel-common (20051028+1ubuntu8) ...
<ysth1> Installing new version of config file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc ...
<ysth1> ...
<ysth1> * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<ysth1> heh.
<Sebastian> And why does one have to install nvidia drivers when one does not have an nvidia chip?
<ysth1> just for kicks, I guess
<hgraey> hi everyone
<hgraey> i was redirected here from #ubuntu, so i'll just paste my original question:
<hgraey> first of: i like ubuntu a lot already for its desktop integration, but xen in gutsy drove me crazy with random kernel oops. so i just installed the hardy alpha to try that out. all the administrative tools seem to have no effect, i guess that has to do with the change to policy kit? how do i get it to work?
<NewUbuntuFan> too quiet in here :/  was hoping to hear how great Hardy Alpha 2 has been so far
<bazhang> it is pretty nice
<bazhang> have yet to try it on my eeepc though :}
<NewUbuntuFan> ahh :) that's good
<hgraey> yes it is, now if i knew how to get the admin tools to work ;)
<hit> hgraey, how did you manage that?
<hgraey> do i have to add my user to the polkituser from cli or something?
 * firecrotch is currently burning the Kubuntu Hardy desktop CD
<hit> ah, nvm :p
<hgraey> *polkituser group
<hgraey> that wasn't it fyi
<firecrotch> Wow, the Kubuntu Hardy live CD is much much faster than I recall the Gutsy and Feisty live CDs
<hgraey> could someone please point me in the right direction on how to get the admin tools in hardy to work? are they supposed to work at all right now? i can't find any info on it, maybe i'm looking in the wrong places?
<slipttees> ayo..i'm work hardy...but remove little problem there...
<slipttees> i don't remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<slipttees> i can't
<slipttees> E: linux-ubuntu-modules - 2.6.22-14-generic: subprocesso post-removal script returned code output of error 1
<kalpik> happy new year! :D
<roe_> not yet
<AdamB> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the vertualbox kernel module working in kubuntu hardy
<taggie> anybody have any ideas why(or how to fix) after installing fglrx (ati mobility x1400) on hardy, I no longer have any video at all? no splash screen, no gdm login, nothing. no ability to swap to virtual consoles either. the last thing i see is grub flying by.
<jtt> I usually download the daily-live/current and test it instead of the latest alpha it that acceptable?
<jussi01> jtt: thats fine :D
<jtt> jussi01, missed your msg thanks for the reply
<jussi01> :)
<jtt> i am new to gnome not ubuntu can login but gdm hangs after that looked all over google tired some things  startx works but wont allow any gdm commands any ideas
<jtt> using hardy alpha2 +
<hwilde> did you try alternate windowmanager,  like icewm
<hwilde> my x is fine but metacity locks up.  icewm is stable
<jtt> hwilde, ok i will try that
<jtt> hwilde looks like icewm works just fine so gdm is the culprit thanks
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-01
<Oli``> Any programmers in the room? I'm looking to get started programming GTK+ apps. I only moved to Linux full-time a couple of months ago but before then I was fairly accomplished with C#, Java, PHP and even C when I needed it... So yeah, I'm just looking for opinions on where to start =)
<linxeh> Oli``: #ubuntu-offtopic for a start :)
<Oli``> boo
<linxeh> seriously :)
<linxeh> this channel is for development / problems with Hardy
<Hobbsee> Oli``: on applications that you like the look of, and can see where you'd like to imporve them
<pwnguin> Oli``: add mime support to liferea ;)
<pwnguin> or write a feature into rhythmbox to let me put a different playlist on default on startup
<hwilde> jtt, if icewm is the thing that it might not be gdm it might be metacity
<hwilde> jtt, i ran pure gnome with gdm and ti seems fine.  i ran kde with kdm and it was also fine.  xfce also works as does icewm.  the only thing i have found that crashes is metacity
<hwilde> i can go into icewm and type in nautilus and it loads up most of gnome and that is also fine
<tcpdumpgod> Hey guys whats goin gon.
<tcpdumpgod> Going on*
<crimsun> ok, time to get this alsa/oss4[.0] switcher off the ground.
<tcpdumpgod> GOD having a shared hosting plan sucks.
<tcpdumpgod> Dreamhost got mad at me for installing torrentflux to download FreeBSD BOOT ONLY ISOs!
<Gnine> writing hardy-desktop-i386 to cd-r
<Gnine> works on hardy
<Gnine> matter of fact.. i need to test boot this one too..
<tcpdumpgod> hmm
<shirish> does anybody when bug 176487 is going to be resolved?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176487 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org uninstallable due to build failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176487
<crimsun> shirish: yes, it will.
<crimsun> consider that it is still holiday for the developer in charge of OO.o (Chris C.)
<shirish> ok cool, thanx crimsun :)
<Sonicadvance1> I'm having troubles sharing a folder, is this a known problem?
<simonova> hardy isn't recognizing gtk+ libraries during ./configure in edubuntu
<simonova> or at least for the program I'm trying to configure
<yotux> Is there a fix for the borken  libstdc++6 out?
<yotux> Or better yet a place that I can read about it
<slipttees> yo everyone
<slipttees> why ubuntu hardy don't going with cd/dvd burn "brasero" and irc client by default ?
<slipttees> sorry my pour english :S
<bazhang> for hardy? or 7.10?
<Infecto> dous some one have familiar problems with touch pad on hardy?
<Infecto> i cant move coursor smoothly
<Infecto> when i try do it slowly
<Infecto> on fast move works ok
<shirish> anybody knows where martin pitti has moved his debug symbols repository?
<geser> shirish: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-November/000355.html
<shirish> geser: thanx, reading it as we speak
<runge> hi. is there a list of what the developers think will be in hardy hardon?
<bigon> Zdra: je genere comment les marshals moi :o
<Zdra> bigon: wrong channel ?
<bigon> damm
<alex_mayorga> !b43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> b43 is included in the 2.6.24+ kernels. You'll need firmware.
<alex_mayorga> can you please elaborate, I updated from feisty but the restricted manger still pulls bcm
<alex_mayorga> thanks in advance
<cafuego> That's fine then. Gutsy uses bcm43xx.
<cafuego> Just use bcm43xx-fwcutter
<alex_mayorga> I missed to point that from gutsy I jumped to hardy, how do I go from bcm to b43?
<cafuego> Use the b43-fwcutter and make sure bcm43xx doesn't load (you can blacklist it)
<cafuego> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43  has all the info.
<alex_mayorga> in hardy, restricted manager still tries to pull bcm and no b43, is that a known bug?
<alex_mayorga> I'll check that link, thanks
<cafuego> Dunno, not using hardy.
<alex_mayorga> cafuego, how do I do the blacklisting?
<alex_mayorga> can I apt renove bcm?
<cafuego> aladd an entry to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-02
<Artimus> Did those new KDE4 packages "fix" KDE4 in Hardy?  I lost my hardy virtual machine, so I'll be reinstalling tomorrow.  I'm curious if I'll have KDE4 to look forward to.
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.2.2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.24.2-2.8 (hardy), package size 4897 kB, installed size 14844 kB
<derekS> hi. has anyone else come across a problem with compiz crashing? The compiz.real package uses 100% of the cpu for a short time then the wm dies. i am using nvidia-glx-new (if that makes a difference) and everything is vanilla from the hardy repos.
<crdlb> derekS: try disabling the animation plugin
<derekS> crdlb: hmm, can you help me out with how?
<crdlb> do you have ccsm installed?
<derekS> crdlb: let me check, i typically don't play with compiz stuff because i don't care about effects
<crdlb> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<derekS> simple-ccsm is not installed
<crdlb> the package name is 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<derekS> nope, i have a bunch of libconizconfig packages installed (2 of them) but none by that name
<crdlb> so install it ... :)
<derekS> haha
<derekS> ok
<derekS> but if its not installed, why would it be crashing?
<crdlb> because the animation plugin (which is enabled by default) seems to cause lockups and such
<crdlb> only on nvidia afaik
<derekS> crdlb: now its making sense, and this just allows me to turn it off :)
<crdlb> yeah
<crimsun> crdlb: no, it's a known issue and is fixed in hardy.
<derekS> crimsun: i am using hardy.... and just did a full upgrade to make sure i am using latest
<derekS> only thing that was kept back was epiphany, iirc
<crimsun> derekS: does it match bug 175744?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175744 in compiz "Hardy freezes when using compiz" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175744
<derekS> crimsun: checking
<crdlb> that doesn't mean there's no another problem with animation :)
<crdlb> not*
<crimsun> crdlb: certainly not, which is why I'm interested in narrow it down
<crimsun> narrowing*
<derekS> crimsun: prob not the same bug, my system doesn't lock up... compiz usually just crashes
<crdlb> derekS: is there something you're usually doing that causes it?
<derekS> crdlb: no, its as soon as i log into gnome, the system becomes slow for like 90 seconds, then poof there goes my wm (and compiz.real dies)
<crdlb> hrm
<derekS> just disabled animations
<derekS> lets see if that helped
<crdlb> if that doesn't help, try: compiz.real --replace decoration move resize
<derekS> crdlb: it worked :)
<derekS> i think
<crimsun> make sure you file a bug :-)
<crdlb> derekS: disabling animation worked?
<derekS> crdlb: yeah
<derekS> crimsun: going to do that now
<derekS> crimsun: seems its bug 102883
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102883 in compiz "[apport] compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV after restarting Gnome" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102883
<Toma-> has rtl8180 been dropped from hardy?
<Toma-> (the module)
<Toma-> Would the build log give suggestions as to why certain modules are skipped in the kernel build?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: probably
<Toma-> thx
<Toma-> grr cant find a build log :(
<Toma-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-source-2.6.24/2.6.24-2.4
 * Hobbsee suspects some of them have been told not to build
<Toma-> ..but im using the built package :/
<e_r_c_e> hello
<e_r_c_e> i'm so stupid :)
<e_r_c_e> i need to format floppy in 8.04
<e_r_c_e> how to?
<Toma-> mkfs.whatever
<Toma-> same as every other release of ubuntu
<e_r_c_e> mkfs floppy0
<e_r_c_e> or   mkfs.floppy0
<Toma-> hmmm should you be running hardy?
<e_r_c_e> yes
<e_r_c_e> hardy is my comp
<Toma-> should you be formatting floppies then? :)
<e_r_c_e> moment please
<Toma-> 'man mkfs'
<Toma-> Hobbsee➜ where can I find a build log for at least 1 of the hardy kernel?
<e_r_c_e> MKFS-Build a Linux file system
<e_r_c_e> what IF i want FAT 32
<e_r_c_e> ?
<nanonyme> should you be using hardy if you don't know how to use format utilities in linux? :)
<Toma-> scroll down to see also
<Hobbsee> nanonyme: i don't know that either
<Hobbsee> but this guy is seeming fairly clueless
<e_r_c_e> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50487/
<Hobbsee> Toma-: it's under linux now
 * nanonyme starts "when is it going to fail" timer about now
<Hobbsee> Toma-: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=linux&build_state=all
<Toma-> thanks a bunch!
 * nanonyme eyerolls at the failed ppc restricted modules build log
<nanonyme> "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/gcc-4.1: not found
<nanonyme> " o.O
<Toma-> lawl
<nanonyme> someone should tell ross to fix his build environment...
<Hobbsee> has gcc even built then?
 * nanonyme shrugs
<Toma-> well this has been a huge cup of fail for me.
<Hobbsee> curse it.
<nanonyme> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/2.6.24.2-2.8/+build/478334 build environment should already have been fully built to even attempt that
<Hobbsee> nanonyme: that would suggest that gcc died.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Toma-> rtl8180.ko has been silently taken out :(
<Toma-> i suspect the CIA >_>
<nanonyme> Hobbsee, hmm, i guess. to me it just looked as if it's trying to use gcc 4.1 when it didn't exist on the computer
<Hobbsee> er, gcc-4.1 is not part of build-essentials anymore, i expect
<nanonyme> what is, 4.2?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nanonyme> right
<nanonyme> so just a slight version-mismatch probably then
<Hobbsee> means the kernel team screwed up, it appaers
<nanonyme> they've probably been notified already, right?
<Hobbsee> oh, those l-r-m are old anyway
<nanonyme> so yes
<Hobbsee> erm, at least, should be.
<Toma-> So... is there anyway to find out where this module has gone? and when?
<DOLLY> wann kommt die ubuntu 8.04 beta raus?
<hit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<DOLLY> danke
<Arjun> hey every one
<Arjun> MMMM
<Arjun> ok well Ive just installed ubuntu for the first time and it has picked up my ethernet card
<Arjun> it however doesnt wanna ping my router and can not b pinged from other pcs
<Arjun> I can ping myself though
<Arjun> anyhelp please kinda new to the whole linux thung
<Arjun> really dont wanna go back to the evilness of satans os
<Arjun> anyone thewre
<Arjun> there ??
<Arjun> oops wrong channel
<Arjun> bye
<Arjun> #ubuntu
<Arjun> argh
<i00_000i> how to stop daemons from starting up automatically during booting
<pvandewyngaerde> edit/remove the startup scripts ?
<i00_000i> but wher r they...in fedora one can control the services from /sbin/services but like that in ubuntu
<sn0> i00_000i try system > administration > services
<i00_000i> sn0: entire list is not ther ...i installed the server edition ...plz tell me how to stop hal daemon
<i00_000i> sn0: one can start and stop hal daemon from /sbin/services in fedora but itz not available in ubuntu
<sn0> i00_000i ok well working from the server you can manually start / stop the services from init.d
<i00_000i> sn0: but hal daemon in not in /etc/init.d
<i00_000i> sn0: i looked for httpd also itz also not ther
<sn0> i00_000i im not sure this is a ubuntu development version question, but fedora works differenty to ubuntu, so if it was httpd in fedora, this is called apache or apache2 in ubuntu
<sn0> for eg sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Pici> i00_000i: Are you using Hardy/8.04?
<sn0> hal should be likewise, /etc/init.d/hal but im just checking on my vm image
<i00_000i> Pici: not 7.o4
<Pici> i00_000i: This channel is only for 8.04/Hardy support.
<sn0> i00_000i you can ask in #ubuntu , or we can talk about it in there :)
<i00_000i>  sn0: i have been using fedora for a long time jst tried ubuntu as fedora is not recognising my laptops keyboard..
<bardyr> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.24.2-2.8 (hardy), package size 4897 kB, installed size 14844 kB
<bardyr> anyone got and idea when the new nvidia driver is in or when the kernel is updated
<bardyr> its a bit behind the ubuntu kernel git tree
<aslaen> hello, I am running the latest ubuntu hardy x86_64 alpha.. I installed elisa using apt-get install elisa, and it installed fine. When I try to launch it it never opens a UI. Here is the output from terminal.. http://nopaste.com/p/aM7UkgiP2
<gouchi> Hi there
<gouchi> is it plan to add support for OpenChrome card in Hardy
<gouchi> I mean include the X.org driver directly in the CD
<gouchi> didn't find any spec
<Spec> gouchi: 'sup
<gouchi> Spec : ?
<Spec> <gouchi> didn't find any spec
<aslaen> has anyone here successfully run elisa using the amd64 debs in hardy universe repo?
<Spec> gouchi: what's OpenChrome?
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me how i find out who in the Ubuntu org is responsible for gdm
<awen_> jtholmes: look at the bug contacts for the package on launchpad ?
<jtholmes> awen_, thanks will do
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, im going to hang out in here.
<tcpdumpgod> Too many noobs in #ubuntu
<Oli``> How stable is Hardy?
<bardyr> Oli``, as stable as you can except from a ubuntu alpha2
<Oli``> I can't remember when I jumped onto Gutsy but I think it was about the same sort of time... I'm just getting bored of the monotony of a stable system ^_^
<bardyr> heh
<bardyr> im been on hardy but it was just too unstable for me
<bardyr> waiting for the new nvida driver to be upped and im on it again
<awen_> Oli``: Kubuntu seems incredible stable for a alpha (at least with kde 3.5.*)
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-03
<joumetal> anyone having browser problems after xulrunner-1.9 update?
<Vuen> hey guys, will hardy support tcl 8.5?
<joumetal> Vuen yes according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Vuen> oh goodie :)
<Vuen> i went to archive.ubuntu.com and looked through the package list for hardy, and tcl8.5 wasn't in it
<Vuen> hmm, see tcl on packages.ubuntu.com still has version 8.4.16-1
<Vuen> oh, but there are tcl8.5 packages. nevermind.
<Vuen> awesome by the way.
<se7en> what do i do about E:internal error, could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6
<se7en> i get that error in virtualbox after apt-get upgrade
<lennie> hi,all
<lennie> My network-manager-gnome is broken
<lennie> the unlock button is greyed
<lennie> if run gksu network-admin in a terminal,I got
<lennie> ** (network-admin:29187): WARNING **: Error doing GetSessionForUnixProcess on ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.CkManagerError.Code0: Unable to lookup session information for process '29187'
<lennie> ** (network-admin:29187): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '29187'
<lennie> any advice?
<elkbuntu> lennie, reported as a bug?
<lennie> haven't
<lennie> gnome-system-administration-network, this is normal
<lennie> 1.I don't know it is a bug or only my individual problem
<lennie> 2.I don't know it is a bug of which package
<danf_1979> Hi, I have just dist-upgraded to hardy (kubuntu) and now my desktop is full of icons, one for every file or directory in /. Desktop directory has no files though, I just can see the icons when I look my desktop. Any clues?
<danf_1979> gtk apps look ugly, what happened to gtk-qt-engine? Isn't it working anymore? I have it installed...
<danf_1979> gtk apps look ugly, what happened to gtk-qt-engine? Isn't it working anymore in hardy?
<amikrop> Greetings. System->About Ubuntu has been removed (and I still can't realize how it happened). Is there any way to bring it back? Thanks.
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<danf_1979> amikrop, maybe this helps: aptitude search gnome | grep about
<amikrop> danf_1979: ~$ aptitude search gnome | grep about
<amikrop> i   gnome-about                     - The GNOME about box
<amikrop> danf_1979: I miss the "About Ubuntu" entry, the "About GNOME" is still there.
<danf_1979> Ah, sorry, it was just my guess; I use kubuntu.
<amikrop> danf_1979: OK. Thanks, anyway :-)
<danf_1979> you could create a new user and check if it is there or not
<amikrop> danf_1979: Good suggestion. I will try. Thank you.
<amikrop> danf_1979: Still not there. Seems it has been completely removed from my machine, somehow :(
<head_victim> I've spent a bit of time looking around for some fixes as I rebooted my pc and now network-admin won't function. Is there currently any workarounds for this I couldn't locate myself?
<IdleOne> !info acl
<ubotu> acl: Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.45-1 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 260 kB
<yotux> Is there a place with know issues in hardy?
<erichj> launchpad.net
<yotux> I am using hardy and when I find things that may be broken should i file bugs reports?
<geser> yotux: yes please but check first if it is already filed
<yotux> ok I am having problems with the clock in gnome I filled a report
<yotux> does hardy have its down bug page in launchpad?
<Pici> yotux: s/down/own? If so, then nope.
<Pici> I always put the release name in my bug titles though, like [hardy]
<yotux> thankz sorry I not a programmer and want to help just don't know where to help out
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> new nvidia driver and kernel, this is a good day :)
<sparr_w> will heron kubuntu have compiz by default?
<sparr_w> hardy, that is
<bardyr> yea if you got the driver enabled
<Amaranth> sparr_w: No
<Amaranth> sparr_w: The KDE4 version will have kwin with compositing that you can enable
<sparr_w> :(
<sparr_w> kubuntu and ubuntu are diverging too much imho
<Amaranth> Err, they're different things
<sparr_w> they have large overlap.  and differences.  imagine the venn diagram of *buntu, ubuntu and kubuntu are sliding apart and overlapping less
<Amaranth> This is GNOME vs KDE differences
<sparr_w> compiz is DE-agnostic, so i disagree
<Amaranth> And I'm a compiz dev, I disagree with that :p
<Amaranth> It's design makes it possible to be DE-agnostic but more work has been done both upstream and in Ubuntu to fit with GNOME than KDE
<Amaranth> Its
<sparr_w> ignoring for the moment that i still use beryl because compiz in feisty doesnt work for me
<sparr_w> err
<sparr_w> gutsy
<Amaranth> blacklisted?
<sparr_w> what?
<Pici> !cfbl
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<sparr_w> im using intel 82865G with the i810 driver, and nvidia 7950 with the restricted nvidia drivers, and neither works
<sparr_w> with varying results depending on the phase of the moon when i try
<sparr_w> sometimes X crashes, sometimes i get unmanaged windows, sometimes i get window decorations with graphically corrupt effects
<scizzo-> should warn people to use the new nvidia drivers btw
<h3sp4wn> What is there some non beta ones out now?
<scizzo-> the 169.07 is known to put the fan on the GPU to run at max speed for some cards
<scizzo-> I wanted to see if they did on mine and well you can guess the result
<scizzo-> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713
<scizzo-> 169.04 seems to be the version that people are recommending instead of 169.07
<scizzo-> at the moment the nvidia team are have a _later_ stable release for the new drivers to fix that fan issue
<h3sp4wn> scizzo-: Not an issue for me as I don't use cards with fans (don't like the noise)
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn: hehe...
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn: well....as you can see its a thing that nvidia has picked up really
<limac> anyone here tried kubuntu hardy, if yes how is it?
<henrix> hi! I am having a crash of lilypond. anyone that can help?
<henrix> there is a message: "lilypond: Symbol `scm_i_freelist' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"
<shirish> hi all, after running today's updates, I am not able to use power management as in I put the display to sleep when inactive for 2 minutes & it doesn't do it, any ideas anybody?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-04
<hit> python-glade2 has just got broken
<hit> i'm asked to do apt-get install -f, but it will remove almost everything
<hit> including ubuntu-desktop and so on
<h3sp4wn> hit: use aptitude
<h3sp4wn> see what it suggests
<hit> also my tab isnt working anymore in terminal
<hit> aptitude seemd work
<hit> but this tab-thing
<hit> works with folders, but that's all
<h3sp4wn> there is no folders
<hit> ah what the hell
<hit> *compiling supertux*
<mbt> anyone know why the terminal is now attempting to transliterate unicode characters when they are input?
<graft> yo, any idea when all these kde4 packages are going to be un-broken?
<Hobbsee> "when they're done"
<dastal> anyone here use usenet?
<igoogle> hi guys
<mbt> ello
<igoogle> i use 8.04 now
<igoogle> it always shutdown
<mbt> What do you mean?
<mbt> Anyone notice some breakage in the terminal in Hardy, particularly with respect to unicode character input and output?
<graft> nope, no breakage here
<graft> well, dnno about input
<graft> but output seems fine
<graft> i think
<bazhang> same here
<mbt> just seems that man pages do not appear right (lots of unicode ? markings of missing glyphs).  On entering unicode char 2122, I get a transliterated (TM) instead of ™.
<mbt> Same for the copyright, reg trademark, æ and œ symbols and ligatures.
<bazhang> well it is alpha 2 :}
<graft> hrmmm
<graft> using http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/examples/UTF-8-demo.txt i get lots of boxen
<mbt> Egads.  Same here.  I had not thought to try that file.
<graft> but i have no idea how it compares to gutsy
<graft> oh wait i have a gutsy box, hold on a sec
<mbt> I am using the settings from my Gutsy box---unicode in gnome-terminal was working great for me there.
<graft> oh wait, the terminal is the same, duh
<mbt> "man ls" has issues for me, too
<graft> seems similar in gutsy
<mbt> I thought maybe something was up, but when I rebooted back to Gutsy it all works correctly, no transliterating and such
<graft> actually seems better in hardy
<graft> hrm... well seems different in hardy, anyway
<mbt> I noticed the transliterating only because I use an international keyboard, and now résumé appears as "r?sum?" on the terminal
<graft> seems odd
<graft> i'm using konsole
<graft> seems like some glyphs were added, some were lost
<mbt> Does Konsole/KDE let you enter arbitrary unicode characters with the keyboard?
<graft> probably, using SKIM or whatever, but i dunno how
<bazhang> arbitrary as in other language?
<mbt> Alrighty.  Well, I think I am going to file a bug---it is frustrating to be seemingly limited once again to a subset of American English characters.
<mbt> As in GNOME, where you can press Left Control+Left Shift+u, then type the unicode code point followed by a space.  e.g., C-S-u, then 2122 <SPC>, gets ™
<mbt> You can do that with any valid Unicode character, and if there is a glyph in the font for it, it should show up.
<spr0k3t> mbt: learned something new... thanks
<mbt> spr0k3t: NP.  I have a page with more info on that, actually, and some common characters:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Fd0man/Information/GNOME-Unicode
<spr0k3t> I have a friend of mine who was looking for this just the other day.  They couldn't find the | on a finish keyboard using the en_us layout.
<mbt> ASCII pipe, solid bar, or split bar? (there are three distinct code points that I know of for them)
<spr0k3t> ASCII pipe
<mbt> Should be Shift+\
<mbt> On an American layout.
<spr0k3t> the \ didn't exist on the finish keyboard since the enter key is the full L the the backspace isn't split
<spr0k3t> at least, using the en_us layout on the finish keyboard.  seemed weird
<mbt> Ahh.  Not entirely sure then, lol.  It is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_bar
<mbt> Character 0x7c
<scizzo-> hey all...I have added a forum thread about fixing the 100% fan problems on nvidia drivers that is in hardy at the moment
<virtuelv> does language packs break for everyone in alpha 2?
<telexicon> Is updating broken atm? I'm getting "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6"
<mbt> you have to install it first --
<mbt> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<mbt> then you should be able to update
<mbt> don't know why that worked, but that is what got it going for me.
<telexicon> so why is it forcing me to install it when im doing update + upgrade ...
<mbt> i found that solution on the forums
<telexicon> ok
<mbt> i don't know---i don't understand (yet) the internals of APT
<telexicon> i think its a mistake
<mbt> well, yeah, it is a bug somewhere
<pmratpoison> I read that kubuntu hardy won't be officially supported. Will it have kde 4?
<mbt> kde 4 is a long, long away from being usable generally and stable
<mbt> it will probably have it as an unsupported option
<pmratpoison> if I have ati and I want to use compiz, will I have to do it over xgl, or with AIGLX?
<mbt> if you use the very latest ati driver, it supports aiglx, but it is kinda buggy
<pmratpoison> Do you know when the new and improved open driver will be released? what is the progress?
<pmratpoison> (I'm referring to ATI of course)
<mbt> not sure
<mbt> i know that there is supposed to be one, and personally, i cannot wait for it, but it will probably be at least another year or two
<SeveredCross> 7.11/7.12 are good,.
<SeveredCross> But Compiz is fuxxed
<SeveredCross> It checks for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap and claims that the ATI driver doesn't have it.
<SeveredCross> However, if I do exactly what it does to check for it, it exists.
<mbt> oh?
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<mbt> i was wondering about that
<mbt> i had compiz working under gutsy, but it flat out told me "no" on hardy
<SeveredCross> The glxinfo output on my ATI system (Catalyst 7.11) says that GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is present.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, same for me.
<SeveredCross> But, when compiz runs the check, it fails.
<SeveredCross> And then it fails with indirect rendering too.
<SeveredCross> I think it's a Compiz bug and not an ATI driver issue, because it worked on Gutsy.
 * SeveredCross smells a regression,
<mbt> well, someone who knows a thing about graphics and gl will have to look into that one... i can't.  i am working on another (very old) annoyance atm
<SeveredCross> bojan@sirius:~$ glxinfo | grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<SeveredCross> 2
<SeveredCross> Now, the problem is, Compiz looks for gt 2.
<Pici> Theres a bug logged for that.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I found it.
<Pici> I've been subscribed for a while, but havent seen any activity recently on it
<SeveredCross> Has anyone figured out what the regression was from Gutsy to Hardy that broke that?
<mbt> what is the bug #
<Pici> I'm guessing new fglrx.
<SeveredCross> No, because it worked in Gutsy.
<Amaranth> What bug number?
<Pici> But there were new fglrx drivers in hardy...
<Pici> Bug 173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<SeveredCross> Pici: I did it in Gutsy with the same fglrx driver that's in Hardy--catalyst 7.11
<Amaranth> SeveredCross: Pastebin glxinfo and the output when you run compiz
<SeveredCross> It jumped into Indirect Rendering mode because that grep count wasn't >2, it is exactly 2, but it worked.
<Amaranth> Dude we don't check > 2
<Amaranth> oh, we do, someone changed that :P
<Amaranth> But what that means is that while both the server and the client support it they're not talking to each other so it's not a supported extension
<Amaranth> Which means: your driver is broken
<SeveredCross> http://pastebin.com/m6bef129e
<SeveredCross> Hmm. That's really odd, because it worked on Gutsy.
<mbt> same here
<Pici> Amaranth: Can you suggest and/or change that bug so that someone looks at it?
<SeveredCross> And are you sure that they don't check >2?
<SeveredCross> 	if [ $($GLXINFO 2>/dev/null | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap -c) -gt 2 ] ; then
<SeveredCross> Line 155
<SeveredCross> Er, 159.
<SeveredCross> /usr/bin/compiz
<Amaranth> yes, i see, someone changed it :)
<Amaranth> but it is a correct check
<Amaranth> #
<Amaranth> GLX extensions:
<Amaranth> #
<Amaranth>     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
<Amaranth> #
<Amaranth>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<Amaranth> #
<Pici> It wont work even if its changed.
<Amaranth>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
<Amaranth> err, that pasted wrong
<SeveredCross> I know it won't work if it's changed, I'm just pointing out the fact.
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Yes it did.
<Amaranth> do you see GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap in there? that's where it needed to be
<Amaranth> Which means...your driver is broken
<SeveredCross> Again, that doesn't answer the question of why it worked on Gutsy.
<Amaranth> Because your driver worked with xserver 1.3
<Amaranth> hardy is xserver 1.4
<SeveredCross> <_>
<SeveredCross> The indirect rendering stuff changed.
<SeveredCross> That would explain it. I didn't check that.
<Amaranth> The ddx (driver) API/ABI changed
<Amaranth> Not a compiz bug, that's all I know or care about :)
<SeveredCross> So just gotta wait for ATI to catch up on the xserver API/ABI.
<Amaranth> SeveredCross: Try 7.12
<SeveredCross> Has resolution issues, no good.
<SeveredCross> Drops me to 1280xsomething rather than my full 1440x900.
<SeveredCross> I'll wait for 7.13
<Amaranth> That's ATI for you
<Amaranth> Fix one thing, break another
<SeveredCross> They're getting better though. ^_^
<Amaranth> nvidia is almost just as bad
<mbt> so wait, the fix is new driver or roll back xserver, is that right?
<Amaranth> You do not want to roll back the xserver
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<Amaranth> catalyst 7.12 might help
<mbt> well, of course not lol i don't mess with modular X at all
<mbt> too many interoperability issues are possible
<mbt> meh, i will just wait.  dreamy windows are not that important to me personally, they are just cool
<Amaranth> "In addition, AMD will be open-sourcing part of their new proprietary OpenGL driver and will be in a state so that it can be patched into the existing R300+ Mesa driver."
<Amaranth> that's cool
<Pici> Thats neat
<mbt> it will be very nice when ati drivers perform as good as or better than nvidia ones... this is the only ati system i have, and it has been one frustrating thing after another with that proprietary blob
<Amaranth> I'm hoping nouveau gets 3d support soon
<Amaranth> that's probably ~6 months away though
<h3sp4wn> If the specs are freely available - my money would be on XiG having the best drivers (they have for years now)
<SeveredCross> XiG?
<wfarr> Is anyone in here particularly knowledgeable or familiar with the alternate (text-based) installer?
<mbt> any idea if there is a nouveau like project publicly available for ati cards?
<SeveredCross> I thought Avivo was the ATI card equivalent?
<SeveredCross> Or at least a project named Avivo
<SeveredCross> Unrelated to the ATI video technology.
<wfarr> mbt: 'radeon' is the only comparable driver in that case, I think
<mbt> i might have to try that one out, then... the only two that i have tried thus far are ati and fglrx
<wfarr> ati == radeon, as far as xorg is concerned
<wfarr> it's only really decent on older cards
<mbt> ahh alrighty
<h3sp4wn> SeveredCross: http://www.xig.com/Pages/Edu/OpenSourceATI.pdf (dunno what makes this time any different to last time both parties had the specs)
<MenZa> Hmm, when I try to update my Hardy box (it's Hardy currently), it tells me I need to do a full distribution update (with update-manager). It can't authenticate my packages and errors on it.
<mbt> it should prompt you to continue, not error out
<mbt> where is it erroring out?
<MenZa> nevermind me; I'm an idiot. an aptitude update fixed it.
<MenZa> It just says it can't authenticate packages and lists a ton of packages, from cups to compiz and so on
<mbt> right, and the gui should let you continue
<MenZa> It prompts me first, but then it gives me an error.
<MenZa> It doesn't.
<mbt> basically saying "okay, they are unauthenticated, so what"
<mbt> lol
<MenZa> Nope, just says it can't upgrade because it can't authenticate them
<mbt> hrm.  what was the error text?
<MenZa> meh, updating my sources fixed it
<MenZa> I don't recall
<MenZa> :p
<mbt> k
<mbt> well if you come across it again, i would file that as a bug
<MenZa> I will
 * MenZa is still happy with how stable Hardy is, compared to its development stage
<MenZa> then again, all Ubuntu dev releases I've used since Dapper were quite good
<mbt> The only release I had issues with during the Alpha was Gutsy
<mbt> I put this on my laptop to test it, though, and I have actually not booted back into Gutsy yet.
<mbt> lol
<MenZa> I just use Hardy on my laptop because Gutsy is really annoying when it comes to ALSA
<MenZa> badly-compiled module or something
<MenZa> works fine on Hardy
 * MenZa shrugs.
<mbt> Though it seems that there is some breakage in APT
<MenZa> Looking at bug reports?
 * MenZa checks launchpad.
<mbt> No, I think I am about to file one though as soon as I can figure out what is causing my own issue
<MenZa> aha
<Pici> Theres always apt dependency breakage in hardy
<mbt> I pinned my coreutils to that which came with Hardy, and it keeps wanting to upgrade to the one in my PPA, even though it is pinned
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Pici: I can imagine.
<mbt> And it then did in fact upgrade, but every time I run apt-get upgrade, it says "We need to upgrade again."
<MenZa> I just find it weird why this insists on running a "Distribution" upgrade
<MenZa> hmm
<mbt> And so it unpacks it and sets it up
<mbt> Well, that is because core packages changed
<MenZa> I see
<Pici> I always full-upgrade
<MenZa> Pici: I just use update-manager
<MenZa> easier
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> I'm scared to reboot now ._.
<MenZa> :p
<mbt> eh, you have the installer on CD, right?
<Pici> I have an alias that does sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude  full-upgrade
 * MenZa does it nonetheless.
<MenZa> mbt: The installer on CD?
<mbt> MenZa: Yeah.
<mbt> MenZa: If you do, then don't be scurred, you can bring the Alpha back from the dead if it kills itself.  :)
<MenZa> hehehe
<MenZa> I don't think I do
<MenZa> I'll download it on my desktop if I need it
<MenZa> Works fine after a reboot.
<MenZa> :)
 * MenZa crosses fingers, hoping it will log in
<MenZa> Ah, logs in fine
<MenZa> Thank God
<MenZa> oh yeah
<MenZa> I need to re-compile my wifi driver
<MenZa> typical
 * MenZa growls
<MenZa> Pici: what is this alias, out of curiosity?
<Pici> MenZa: hmm? I made it myself.
<Pici> full-upgrade runs that ^
<MenZa> ahh
<MenZa> yes, it was the title of the alias I wanted. .D
<MenZa> :D*
<h3sp4wn> I have had cron-apt - running safe-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> for a few months (to prove to myself that aptitude never messes up whilst apt-get does all the time)
<MenZa> hehehe
<MenZa> mm, this emerald theme makes me happy
<MenZa> whee
<MenZa> I have working intertubes
<MenZa> <3 madwifi
<MenZa> </3 having to re-compile for each new kernel
<h3sp4wn> using custom patches ?
<MenZa> just a madwifi kernel module; I have to use an svn version for it to support my card
<MenZa> revision 2756 to be exact
<MenZa> with a patch applied
<h3sp4wn> for the eepc ?
<MenZa> nope
<MenZa> Toshiba Satellite L40-10Q
<MenZa> it's an atheros network
<MenZa> + card
<h3sp4wn> Is it the patch atheros sent that breaks all other targets except i386
<MenZa> yup
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> thank God for i386. <3
<MenZa> 7w 55
<mbt> wow
<mbt> how do you break everything but ia32
<Seveas> use ia32 specific code in code that should be arch-independent
<Seveas> not too hard
<mbt> well, we aren't using assembly language, and shouldn't c code be abstracted in some way to isolate from ia32isms?
<mbt> is there nothing in the kernel-space that does that, like providing some sort of small runtime for drivers that abstract away the platform differences?
<forsaken> is there a good place to follow changes that are happening in the alpha's? I'm running it and just curious whats being done on it :)
<forsaken> my /var/www has permissions of: ?---------  ? ?    ?        ?                ? www, and i can't delete it as root, anyone know whats up with that?
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-05
<crimsun> forsaken: did you fsck the partition on which /var/www resides?
<forsaken> no
<forsaken> its my /
<crimsun> boot from a live cd, then fsck it
<mrtimdog> Hi, I'm trying to block ICMP requests with an iptables rule but can't get them to be picked up by the rule. Could the kernel be intercepting these before getting to the iptables rules?
<MenZa> I can see a couple of problems with Compiz in Hardy---are they common?
<Hewus> Hi, I can't get past "Error 15" in grub, both with alpha 2 and now the daily build. Installation works fine for me, but it's just grub that seems to be failing. I have played around with reinstalling grub, but it appears that something is missing in my hardy install. Anyone have any ideas?
<jtt> Hewus, i have seen several bug reports on this sort of behavior
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> my toolbars disappeared in hardy
<dan2> in gnome
<dan2> how do I get them back
<poorenglish> use gutsy
<dan2> can't
<dan2> brand new t61p laptop
<dan2> gutsy doesn't have drivers for it
<crdlb> what video card?
<dan2> nvidia Quattro 570M I believe
<crdlb> does everything work if you turn off compiz?
<dan2> it's also the brand new wireless drivers and gigabit ethernet drivers and such
<dan2> it's a pain
<dan2> crdlb: how di Turn off compiz
<crdlb> system>preferences>appearance>visual effects>none
<dan2> would be nice if I could get to that tool bar
<crdlb> ohh
<crdlb> by toolbar you mean panel?
<dan2> yes
<dan2> panel is gone
<dan2> compiz is off
<dan2> toolbars are there
<Hewus> jtt: Could you please point me in the direction of these bug reports? I've had a bit of a look but can't find anything myself
<jtt> Hewus, ok hold on
<jtt> are you familiar with launchpad
<jtt> Hewus, are you familiar with launchpad.net
<Hewus> jtt: partially, I've looked all through here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jtt> Hewus, just go to launchpad.net  enter  176984 in search dialog   select search
<jtt> that is just one of the ones similar to what you are seeing there are 2-3 more
<jtt> 2-3 more similar but each one is grub related
<jtt> having problems with grub booting etc.
<jtt> do you know how to make a grub floppy
<jtt> i keep one around for just that sort of problem that way if
<jtt> the installation is ok i can boot into it using the floppy
<Hewus> I have gutsy on another partition, I have been able to get back to it via super grub disk
<jtt> btw 177951 is another with grub problems
<Hewus> sorry, is this the bug you mean? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176984. I can't find any mention of grub
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176984 in ubuntu "update manager crash and doesn't update" [Undecided,New]
<jtt> yes sorry wrong bug number hold on
<Pici> Hewus: fyi, bugs are not logged under the releases, they are logged under the packages.
<jtt> Hewus, 177951 is definitely one
<Hewus> Pici: thanks for the info :-)
<Pici> bug 177951
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177951 in update-manager "installation failure (grub)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177951
<jtt> Hewus, also 177388
<jtt> pici how do you know how i can search launchpad for the pattern  dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> jtt: I dont know, but perhaps the chaps in #launchpad do
<jtt> good point i saw several of those bugs and i want to mark them duplicates
<Hewus> jtt: these bugs suggest that something has noticeably gone wrong during the installation (such as the error at 94%). My installation runs just fine, ending with it asking me to restart. I even reinstalled grub before and copied the hardy entry into my menu.lst, and gutsy would boot just fine with it's entry but hardy would still error 15.
<Hewus> it's as if something is missing
<jtt> Hewus, interesting that is a little different
<Hewus> 'find /boot/grub/stage1' gives '(hd0,0) (hd1,0)', where the first is gutsy and the second is my attempt at hardy
<jtt> let me think a moment
<Hewus> jtt: thank you for your help :-)
<jtt> is the root= on the kernel line  root=UUID...  or is it  root=/dev/h...
<Hewus> jtt: I can always go back to gutsy so it's not urgent if we can't find a solution, but I'd really like to get this working! :D
<Hewus> it's UUID=
<jtt> ok boot into gutsy and  mount the  hardy  slice and  execute
<jtt> blkid  /dev/h...  on the hardy slice
<jtt> then look in the menu.lst you are booting with and see if the UUID's match
<jtt> error 15 says it cant find the file not sure if it means the kernel boot file
<jtt> or the  root slice it uses after booting
<Hewus> jtt: I'm on the livecd atm. I've just checked using vol_id and it is currently different from that in the menu.lst since I added it manually for alpha 2 and have since reinstalled with the daily but forgot to change.
<Hewus> jtt: I will change it over now and restart to test it, I'll be back on either gutsy or hardy depending on the results :P
<jtt> then that is probably the problem that bit me once also
<jtt> and it does change each time you do a new install on a slice
<jtt> good luck
<Hewus> jtt: thank you
<Hewus> jtt: back on gutsy :-(
<jtt> didnt work huh?
<Hewus> again, it gives error 15 on hardy but fine for gutsy
<Hewus> jtt: it did not. Hold on I'll do an ls or something
<Hewus> jtt: I have gutsy on sda1 and hardy on sdb1. I'm not 100% on how grub and the MBR works, but I want it to go on sda/sda1/hd(0,0), whatever it's called. When I first install hardy, /boot has everything gutsy has, except the entire /boot/grub folder, and the initrd.img file (the .bak is there). Booting this goes straight to error 15. I then go back to the livecd, 'sudo grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0), quit', and on restart the grub
<Hewus>  menu will appear with gutsy available. I also note at this point, the previously missing files appear in my hardy /boot. I have put the hardy option into my menu.lst too, but it just gives error 15 when I select that option.
<Hewus> That's pretty much everything about my issue :P
<Hewus> I was going to do ls on /boot to show the missing files, but I realised after I just reinstalled grub, it created all those files (note, in the /boot of the hardy install)
<jtt> is hardy and gutsy on same disk physical disk
<Hewus> jtt: no
<jtt> ok two disks
<Hewus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hewus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50818/ where sda1 is gutsy and sdb1 is hardy
<jtt> are you sure you have something like  (hd0,N)  for one and  (hd1,N) for the
<jtt> other on the root line in menu.lst
<jtt> ok let me look at pastebin
<Hewus> my gutsy menu.lst with the entry for hardy manually added http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50819/ and the entry that is created on hardy partition once I manually create grub using the commands listed previously http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50820/
<jtt> good i was going to ask you for that
<Hewus> :-)
<Hewus> jtt: thank you for being so helpful with this, it is greatly appreciated
<jtt> ok hold on i am looking at both files
<jtt> Hewus, when you mount /dev/sdb1 as say  /mnt  and do an  ls  do you have a boot directory listed
<jtt> i.e. do you see a  directory  /mnt/boot
<Hewus> jtt: yes; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50821/
<jtt> ok hold on
<jtt> where is the  /hardy  coming from  it should show  /mnt/boot
<Hewus> jtt: note that the initrd file and /boot/grub directory did not exist immediately after installation, only once I ran grub myself. I'm not really sure how grub works in this way, but imo there is no need for that menu.list, and possibly all that stuff it added
<Hewus> yes sorry, I mounted to /mnt/hardy
<Hewus> I have many things in /mnt as you may have guessed from my fdisk -l
<jtt> ok hold on
<jtt> menu.lst is definitely required always
<jtt> you say the initrd... file did not exist after reboot?
<Hewus> jtt: but on both partitions? surely it only needs to be on sda1
<Hewus> jtt: correct. After the installation of hardy, initrd.img-2.6.24-2-generic and the whole /boot/grub directory did not exist
<jtt> where ever the last OS was installed, that is the menu.lst file that will be read by the MBR
<jtt> so hardy on sdb1 was the last one installed ?
<Hewus> jtt: yep that's what I mean, however when I remade grub in an attempt to solve this issue, it created a menu.lst on the hardy partition too, although it doesn't use it
<Hewus> jtt: correct
<Hewus> ah I see what you're saying
<Hewus> so it should be using the one on hardy now?
<jtt> how do you boot to  gutsy with a floppy or by the grub menu
<jtt> yes the one on hardy so check its  UUID's etc. and see how those match up
<Hewus> I do not have a floppy drive. I use the livecd and do 'sudo grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0), quit' then I restart and I get my menu.lst (from gutsy) which lets me boot
<Hewus> the UUID is correct
<jtt> if that is the case then you are using the menu.lst from sda1
<Hewus> yes
<jtt> hold on
<jtt> does the uuid on line 143 match the output of  blkid  for  /dev/sdb1
<jtt> in the menu.lst  file  line 143
<Hewus> hmm it does not.. I just used blkid for the first time, it was displaying correctly using vol_id
<Hewus> I shall change it in menu.lst and try again!
<jtt> that is probably the problem  the UUID in 143 must match  the UUID of  /dev/sdb1
<Hewus> yes, thank you
<Hewus> restarting
<Hewus> jtt: again, no success :-(
<Hewus> how strange, I was so confident this time
<jtt> me too
<jtt> ok where did the initrd come from
<Hewus> when I ran those grub commands
<jtt> interesting i didnt think grub created the initrd file i was sure that came with the kernel
<Hewus> I did a fresh install of hardy, and no initrd. This results in error 15, no menu displayed.
<Hewus> I can reinstall hardy again to make sure
<jtt> no hold on lets work with what you have
<Hewus> ok
<Hewus> blkid http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50822/
<jtt> pastebin me the grug menu.lst from  sda1
<jtt> s/grug/grub
<Hewus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50823/
<jtt> Hewus, ok let me look back at how you loaded grub with the live cd
<jtt> Hewus, do you know how to edit the grub menu entrys when it is displayed
<Hewus> after error 15. I start the livecd, open a terminal, type 'sudo grub'. 'find /boot/grub/stage1' lists (hd0,0) and (hd1,0). I then do 'root (hd0,0)' and 'setup (hd0)' before I do 'quit'. Then I reboot and have my menu, with the broken hardy entry
<Hewus> jtt: from the menu itself? no
<Hewus> jtt: only from editing menu.lst
<jtt> ok it is easy to edit the menu dynamically but changes only last for that boot they are not written to menu.lst
<jtt> here is what i want you to do
 * Hewus listens
<jtt> first of all are u able to boot into gutsy right now w/o using the live cd business
<Hewus> yes, the menu entry for gutsy works fine
<Hewus> when I select the hardy entry, it says "Error 15: File not found" and I think I press escape to go back to the menu, where I can load gutsy
<jtt> ok good good
<jtt> ok i want you to reboot but hold on
<jtt> first write down the  UUID of  sdb1  and sda1
<jtt> then boot
<jtt> when you get the grub menu
<jtt> arrow down to  hardy entry
<jtt> when hardy entry is highlighted/selected  then
<jtt> press the  e  key
<jtt> this places you in grub limited edit mode
<jtt> look at the display  is the  root entry   (hd1,0)
<jtt> arrow down to kernel entry
<jtt> does the uuid in the kernel line match the  sdb1  UUID you wrote down
<jtt> does the  vmlinuz  and initrd  path names  look like   /boot/....
<jtt> i know you cant capture that info so just look it over and then come back
<jtt> after you have rebooted into gutsy and we will figure out what to do
<jtt> do next
<jtt> ok if you got all that then reboot
<jtt> the interesting thing is i dont see any discrepancy in any
<jtt> of the pastebin files you sent me so we need to look at
<jtt> what grub is actually seeing
<jtt> when it tries to boot
 * Hewus is writing this all down with old-fashioned pen and paper
<jtt> good
<jtt> you know i wonder if it is possible that  sdb1 is  hd2  and not  hd1
<jtt> are sda1 and sdb1 on the same data cable
<Hewus> it's SATA so they have separate cables
<jtt> each one has it own cable?
<Hewus> yes
<Hewus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA
<Hewus> ok, all good to restart now?
<jtt> ok
<Hewus> brb!
<Hewus> jtt: the root entry is indeed (hd1,0). The UUID is correctly that of sdb1. Now, what do you mean by vmlinuz? is that it's own line? If so it didn't exist.
<Hewus> I will write up what it said into pastebin
<jtt> vmlinuz would be on the kernel line before the UUID entry
<jtt> ok lets look at pastebin
<Hewus> jtt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50825/
<Hewus> yes, I wasn't sure what you meant, if it was its own line like initrd. I guess that is correct then
<jtt> ok hold on
<jtt> i guess the word  arrow  means you saw a physical  arrow > at that point?
<jtt> because the rest of the line looks ok
<jtt> did you say you know how to use find in grub?
<Hewus> yes I saw an arrow symbol
<Hewus> so afaik, it's correct
<Hewus> yes, I have used find
<Hewus> I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jtt> ok then reboot and get into the grub menu
<Hewus> the quick start section
<Hewus> ah, this is from the menu? I do this in a terminal after doing sudo grub
<Hewus> so I press e or something again?
<jtt> then do a find on the  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-2-generic  on line 2  of the pastebin you just sent me and see if it is found on  hd1,0
<jtt> yes when you get the grub menu
<jtt> no wait a minute
<jtt> let me think that thru
<Hewus> sure
<jtt> hang on
<Hewus> I did it just then in a terminal: find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-2-generic (hd1,0)
<jtt> yeah that is what i wanted
<jtt> do a find for the initrd file that is on the line below the kernel line
<jtt> no i am sorry
<jtt> execute grub from a command line just where you are
<jtt> then do the find
<Hewus> Well I did it: find /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-2-generic (hd1,0)
<jtt> from grub
<Hewus> yea that's what I'm doing
<jtt> ok
<jtt> then find the initrd file also
<Hewus> I just did, previous message
<jtt> ok i see that
<jtt> unmount  /dev/sdb1  and execute   e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<jtt> see what you get
<Hewus> /dev/sdb1: clean, 102648/3450272 files, 672539/6895893 blocks
<jtt> execute  e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<jtt> let is run thru forcing the checks
<Hewus> it's running now (note I'm using sudo for this like I think I have to)
<jtt> yes
<Hewus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50826/
<jtt> you did execute the find commands from within the grub shell right?
<Hewus> yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50827/
<Hewus> if by grub shell you mean Applications->terminal then 'sudo grub'
<jtt> yes exactly you did it correctly
<jtt> well my good man i know that error 15 is not finding a file but
<jtt> I am stumped with this one everything
<Hewus> no worries, thanks so much for your help!
<jtt> appears correct but it wont boot weird
<Hewus> yes it's very strange
<jtt> ok sorry we failed i dont usually have this sort of problem with grub
<jtt> it been great you have done a great job i am going to turn in
<jtt> later
<Hewus> haha yea it's ok, I've been using ubuntu for a while and have always been able to fix the grub issues too
<Hewus> cya
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> is their a way to load the live cd into ram at boot like with pclinuxos?
<bardyr> !info networkmanager
<ubotu> Package networkmanager does not exist in hardy
<bardyr> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 148 kB, installed size 552 kB
<telexicon> Enabling scrolling on my synaptics touchpad? It used to be enabled by default it gutsy..
<pvandewyngaerde> libpixman-1.so
<scizzo-> moin
<hit> gdbm fatal: lseek error
<hit> huh?
<slytherin> does anyone know the format for adding fm radio station in rhythmbox?
<slytherin> I mean i need to manually edit rhythmdb.xml I want to know format for this
<antibody_> does current hardy iso ships with kde3 or 4?
<slytherin> antibody_: both
<antibody_> hmm...I only have one option in kdm login
<Hobbsee> slytherin: kde3 atm
<slytherin> antibody_: Then perhaps only parts of KDE 4 are shipped ex. dolphin
<antibody_> oh
<antibody_> ...hmmm
<antibody_> will delete virtual machine then
<antibody_> it doesn't pass from kdm anyways
<antibody_> ..not even with startx
<antibody_> which is weird..doesn't kdm use X already?
<antibody_> hardy will still have kde3?
<antibody_> by default?
<antibody_> 'cause in gutsy I can't do much
<antibody_> I can't even launch knetworkmanager
<jussi01> !enter | antibody_
<ubotu> antibody_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slytherin> antibody_: kde3 will be default I guess in hardy
 * Hobbsee wishes that people actually read the meeting log, or even the summary
<antibody_> ok ty
<antibody_> jussi01, .|.
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<pvandewyngaerde> firefox with linux32: error while loading shared libraries: libpixman-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vwhydrowv> hello
<vwhydrowv> is there a way to add a command so when i right click a file i can edit that file using gedit, a smart way of making a variable for the name of the file?
<scizzo-> vwhydrowv: you mean something different then open with?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> like a customized edit
<vwhydrowv> so when u right click and edit, it automatically pulls up gedit
<vwhydrowv> is that possible
<vwhydrowv> ?
<scizzo-> vwhydrowv: well you can set the mime-type on it....
<vwhydrowv> ok, so would that give me the above functionality?
<vwhydrowv> i dont think it would
<vwhydrowv> no the way i was wanting atleast
<vwhydrowv> no big deal, just was asking if it is possible
<scizzo-> hmmm not sure really
<scizzo-> vwhydrowv: I know it is possible to change the actual command and use that...but I have never done my own "open with" standard for a file or so
<vwhydrowv> ok man
<vwhydrowv> ill research it some more, just thinking about ways i can customize this
<minghua> Is anybody else running firefox-3.0 here?  I have a problem: when I type something in the address bar and have the pop-down menu, my CPU usage goes to 100%, until I choose something from the menu.  Can anyone reproduce this problem?
<vwhydrowv> sorry, not using it
<vwhydrowv> seems like a leak though, did u run a debugger?
<minghua> No.  Don't really know how to use a debugger for firefox.
<minghua> But my memory usage doesn't change.
<vwhydrowv> im thinking it would be a cpu leak
<vwhydrowv> u might be able to use a system debugger and see what file is causing the leak
<vwhydrowv> atleast that is where i would start at
<minghua> vwhydrowv: Can you give a pointer?  I haven't heard much about CPU leak.
<vwhydrowv> i wish i could, im coming from a windows background man, probably would be better to ask in ubuntu
<vwhydrowv> but its definitely a leak
<minghua> vwhydrowv: Okay, thanks.
<vwhydrowv> u need a program that can monitor which files are being accessed and how much cpu usage each is taking
<vwhydrowv> that way it will make it easier to track down though
<pvandewyngaerde> i fixed the libpix problem on my pc, now its /opt/FF3/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> It's been a while since I was last in here.
<DanaG> OOooooh, packaged nvidia is now 169.07!  Sweet!
<pvandewyngaerde> /opt/FF3/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libsepol.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pvandewyngaerde> finally, FF3 back in business on 64 bit
<PriceChild> Haven't been following development, I heard there were troubles with the intel video driver earlier? I've got a 945 and I'm just wondering if anyone could tell me how things are.
<DanaG> I tried compiz on a Core 2 Duo with a recent Intel IGP (915 or 945, I think), and it was horribly sluggish.
<DanaG> I tried it on a Pentium M (and a slower one, too), with an 8-something, and it was actually more responsive.
<DanaG> s/too/at that/
<Amaranth> PriceChild: If you use EXA scrolling is horribly slow
<Amaranth> PriceChild: If you use XAA you have to disable compiz to use Xv
<PriceChild> Amaranth, "of course"
<Amaranth> oh wait, you don't
<DanaG> Which is default: EXA or XAA?
<DanaG> On that Core 2 Duo PC, scrolling WAS horribly slow.
<Amaranth> If we still have the patch in to make overlay Xv the default instead of textured Xv 945 still works with XAA
<Amaranth> DanaG: EXA, of course
<Amaranth> Because we are going to use it
<DanaG> Aaaaah.
<Amaranth> We have no choice, we have to use it
<DanaG> Is there any fix for that slowness?
<Amaranth> nope
<DanaG> Damn.
<Amaranth> Intel doesn't care about XAA anymore though
<Amaranth> so nothing gets done there
<Amaranth> that's why the 965 doesn't get compiz in gutsy
<DanaG> It seems like there's nowhere to go to get nice decently-accelerated video in Linux.
<Amaranth> nvidia is currently best off
<DanaG> I'm still in doubt about what I'd want to get for my next notebook.  Intel?  Not if there's not also a discrete GPU I can choose to use for Windows.
<Amaranth> fglrx is gaining rapidly
<DanaG> NVIDIA?  It has that awful screen blinking.  ATI?  Crappy right now, but hopefully better (even if not in the open-source drivers) by summer.
<Amaranth> for intel and ati (and nouveau even) the infrastructure is changing completely
<Amaranth> so they suck right now but in 6 months or so should be super fast and featureful
<Amaranth> of course 6 months ago it was 6 months away too
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I see all these features in gnome-power-manager: keyboard backlight control, brightness sensor control, and such.
<DanaG> What notebooks support all those>
<underwatercow> is Hardy going to have any big new features? Or is it going to be strictly a bug fix release?
<Artimus> underwatercow: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  Kubuntu's getting KDE4
<Artimus> Regular Ubuntu will be an LTS...
<minghua> underwatercow: New features, yes.  Whether big or not depends on individual interpretations, I think.
<niekie> Anybody noticed webcam/V4L device breakage with Hardy?
<niekie> It used to work a while ago.
<niekie> I know Hardy is a development version and to expect breakage, but just wondering if someone else is experiencing it or if it's my setup :)
<underwatercow> minghua, Artimus: I was referring to Ubuntu, and I just meant anything significant. I read something about changing the default gnome theme too?
<Artimus> Yes, I believe I heard something about that.  I don't know anything about it, however...  I'm a Kubuntu user.
<minghua> underwatercow: Yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/HardyTheme. I don't know much about it though.
<minghua> underwatercow: For Ubuntu, it's going to be GNOME 2.22, and whatever new feature coming with it.
<bullgard4> What kernel version is likely to be used in Hardy?
<minghua> bullgard4: 2.6.24, I believe it's certain.
<bullgard4> minghua: Thank you very much.
<minghua> bullgard4: You are welcome.
<zombiebox> Hi!
<zombiebox> are there a livecd for hardy alpha somewhere so I can test if there are any bugs that I hate in it, before it is too late to fix them?
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha2
<DanaG> I wonder why ubotu doesn't say that for 'image' or 'alpha' or 'alpha2'.
<DanaG> It's probably filed under some other factoid.
<wfarr_clone> Anyone else seeing x11-common fail on post-inst scripts?
<dmb> hey, what version of firefox is hardy going to pack?
<caravena> dmb: 2.x and 3.x
<dmb> caravena: i'm guessing 2.x is going to be the default?
<caravena> dmb: Now 2.x is default
<dmb> yes, but in the future
<caravena> No sé.
<dmb> hablo espanol?
<joakim-> i would think 3.x is out of beta by april, no?
<joakim-> so then that would probably be default
<dmb> joakim-: i'd hope so, firefox 3.x is 100x better and more stable then 2.x
<dmb> :/
<DanaG> Anybody else using Hardy on a laptop?
<bardyr> yea me
<DanaG> If so, take a look at gnome-power-manager's battery list.  Mine now shows two batteries, one of which never changes value.
<DanaG> And the Power Meter is dividing my wattage in half.
<bardyr> w00t
<bardyr> i got 2 batteries
<bardyr> and i also only use half of the power i use
<bardyr> and very linear
<DanaG> The duplicated battery is a bug.
<DanaG> Gaack, that Tracker icon is sooooooo annoying!
<DanaG> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/tracker-list/2007-October/msg00078.html
<bardyr> does anybody else have problems with the tray icons not loading after latest uploads?
<DanaG> "Tracker is now merging indexes which can degrade system performance for serveral minutes"
<DanaG> typo.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's popped up that same notification about 3 times.
<yao_ziyuan> i downloaded and ran Hardy Alpha 2 as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> it promised KDE 4 RC 2
<h3sp4wn> sanest way to install a hardy domU anyone ?
<yao_ziyuan> but i only saw KDE 3.5.8
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<DanaG> 6 times now on that notification.
<martijn81> yao_ziyuan: where did you read this?
<yao_ziyuan> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> i kind of understand now
<yao_ziyuan> KDE4 is "packaged" for Hardy
<yao_ziyuan> not "included" by Hardy
<yao_ziyuan> right?
<martijn81> yao_ziyuan: that is how i read it yes
<DanaG> Notification again!
<pwnguin> I'm having a slight problem with hardy where I log in and gdm restarts
<mhb> hey folks, is it just me who has problems installing flashplugin-nonfree on a amd64 hardy?
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, check for the error log in your home directory, as a hidden file.
<wfarr> Anyone else had fairly random lockups?
<pwnguin> BHSPitLappy: interesting
<pwnguin> .xsessionerrors
<pwnguin> BHSPitLappy: the strange thing is, its only for my user
<pwnguin> I made a new user and that one logs in fine
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, just knock out errors
<pwnguin> ?
<BHSPitLappy> pwnguin, didn't you find anything in that dotfile?
<pwnguin> i did
<pwnguin> a ton
<pwnguin> but some of it is not very helpful
<BHSPitLappy> pastebin it
<pwnguin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pwnguin> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50905/
<Gumm1> has anyone had any troubles with nautilius in hardy?
<crimsun> Gumm1: not really, can you elaborate?
<bundagan> anybody using pygpu or pyfx with Hardy sucessfully?
<bundagan> has anybody tried Hardy with the ATI drivers?
<Pici> The ones in the repos?
<bundagan> either, repos or from ATI
<bundagan> can you get stable 3d accel?
<Pici> Nope.
<Pici> I was just going to file another bug about the watermark 'removal' too
<bundagan> nope, you mean ATI drivers are not stable.
<Pici> bundagan: I'd say they need some work, or them working with xserver 1.4 needs to be tweaked
<bundagan> what version is in the repos? i have found the last two ATI provides are unstable.  I'm running the ones in Gusty released mid 2007
<Pici> 7.11
<TuxIce> yo
<TuxIce> is there an official hardy theme yet?
<Amaranth> no
<TuxIce> are there any in development
<TuxIce> ?????
<Amaranth> a bunch
<Amaranth> you'll see them in april, probably
<TuxIce> has mark shuttleworth picked out any he likes
<TuxIce> ?
<bardyr> I'm kinda exited about the "new" theme
<TuxIce> me too i hope it looks glossy
<bardyr> there should be major changes
<TuxIce> does anybody know if mark has an account on ubuntuforums
<Pici> Probably.
<Amaranth> Glossy it will not be
<Amaranth> Moving away from glossy is one of the main goals, afaik
<TuxIce> eriously so it will be more like the gutsy
<Amaranth> gutsy is glossy
<Pici> Mark said that he liked a darker theme during the developers summit, and asked that they try to do something like that for Hardy.
<Amaranth> kinda funny how that happened
<Pici> How did it happen?
<Pici> Since you went ;)
<TuxIce> but the normal gutsy theme is flat looking
<Amaranth> ken was showing him a bunch of variations of things like our current theme and the theme he normally uses in the list (it was just the Appearence dialog)
<Amaranth> the theme he was using was a dark one
<TuxIce> like a brown kind of
<Amaranth> didn't really mean for that to be one of the ones to choose from
<Amaranth> TuxIce: It's not very flat looking to me
<TuxIce> i mean like its not shiny (like vista)
<Pici> The human metacity theme is pretty glossy.
<Amaranth> At one point we had something with lots of gloss but that was tossed out
<bundagan> i don't like glossy either, to trendy
<Amaranth> TuxIce: So you mean "blingful"
<TuxIce> ya i saw it on ubuntu forums
<TuxIce> titled ubuntu 8.04 lts official artwork
<Amaranth> no no, not that
<TuxIce> yes 'blingful' i liked the one on ubuntu forums
<Amaranth> whoever put that up is lying :P
<Amaranth> blingful is not really the idea
<TuxIce> ya i figured :p
<Amaranth> clean and smooth and sexy and (probably) dark
<TuxIce> i guess mark is trying to make it more secure as an lts release should be
<Amaranth> secure?
<Pici> I like my Ubuntu themes like I like my coffee
<bardyr> long term?
<bardyr> it probably better wording
<TuxIce> long term support - 8.04
<Pici> Where on the security side do you think we need more help?
 * Gnine test machine turion x2 64 dual boot stage vista/linux ubuntu gutsy
<TuxIce> i dont . linux is crazy secure.
<Amaranth> Pici: hot and black?
<TuxIce> ok i dont know what the hell i mean
<Pici> Amaranth: I dont even like coffee actually..
<bardyr> and some rum in
<TuxIce> i heard coffee and jd is good
<TuxIce> g2g
#ubuntu+1 2008-01-06
<yuhong> BTW, iwl3945 should be the default in next version of ubuntu, it does not require the restricted regulatory daemon like ipw3945 do.
<bardyr> nice
<Amaranth> yuhong: it already is
<Amaranth> yuhong: afaik ipw3945 does not even exist in hardy
<Amaranth> yuhong: but it was not ready in gutsy, intel had not yet certified it
<yuhong> Thanks, I had to manually blacklist ipw3945 and load iwl3945 in gutsy.
<rainwalker> when is the next hardy alpha coming out?
<Tomcat_> rainwalker: Thursday probably.
<rainwalker> sweet!
<rainwalker> thanks
<rainwalker> Aren't there daily builds somewhere?
<yuhong> BTW, machine check is disabled in the gutsy kernel.
<bardyr> hey, i have a problem with my X freezing and sound starts to repeat/hack, alt+ctrl+backspace or alt+ctrl+prt scr + k does not work
<yuhong> And in general there are not as many kernels in ubuntu as in debian.
<bardyr> im not sure how to debug it or find the sinner
 * DanaG loves Magic Sysrq, but hates when he needs Magic Sysrq.
<zeld> hi to all..
 * Hobbsee waves
<e-uoaphys> what does dapper, edgy, feisty, and gutsy gibbons and hardy heron mean?
<e-uoaphys> are they names from toy story?
<Pici> e-uoaphys: no..
<Pici> !codenames | e-uoaphys
<ubotu> e-uoaphys: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Pici> See that link for the rationale (?) behind them
<WorkingOnWise>  /msg ubotu flash
<WorkingOnWise> no ubotu?
<Pici> Dont use the space in front of /msg
<WorkingOnWise> hmmm...my keyboard has ghosts tonight....
<WorkingOnWise> can I assume that flash in hardy is broken for the same reasons as in Gutsy and the same solution will  (hopefully) work for both?
<iN00DLE> yes
<iN00DLE> I had java 5.0 and things worked, upgraded to hardy and it broke again
<iN00DLE> issue is with java
<WorkingOnWise> I can live better with broke java than broke flash...
<iN00DLE> your flash is broke?  I misread
<iN00DLE> I have no issues with flash
<Pici> Me either.
<WorkingOnWise> hmmm....just, like rebooted into it 10 minutes ago... finished upgrading to Hardy 64bit and the only error i got was for flash nonfree
<Hobbsee> how's flash broke now?
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Perhaps its something else, you are running 64bits...
<albert23> some required 32 bit libs are missing in ia32-libs
<WorkingOnWise> I may be assuming too much here. The error was just that it failed to install. I automaticlly blamed it on the change adobe made to the tar
<WorkingOnWise> ball
<iN00DLE> so you haven't tested if it works yet then?
<WorkingOnWise> oh yes, I went to yahoo video and it said I needd flash, and none of the vides play
<WorkingOnWise> I always test first :)
<iN00DLE> I had that issue with firefox 3.0 on gutsy (32bit)
<WorkingOnWise> it's assuming instantly I know the cause that gets me into trouble sometimes :)
<iN00DLE> I don't recall how I fixed it, but the current repo of ff 3.0 on hardy works like a charm
<WorkingOnWise> I wont be going to ff3 till my plugins catchup....
<iN00DLE> was flash working in ff2 on gutsy for you?
<WorkingOnWise> nope
<albert23> WorkingOnWise: flash does not work because of bug 180478
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180478 in ia32-libs "pulseaudio support, broken nspluginwrapper/flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180478
<WorkingOnWise> albert23: ty. looking at it now...
<Hobbsee> oh goody
<WorkingOnWise> well....looks like I might not be enjoying flash tonight after all....
<|neon|> how can i update from gutsy to heron using apt?
<DarkMageZ> |neon|, if you have to ask then we advise against it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, firefox 3.0 doesn't see firefox plugins, unless you symlink the plugin dir.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/plugins
<DanaG> And be aware that some Firefox 2.0 plugins crash 3.0.
<|neon|> DarkMageZ: i know that there is a chance i have to re-install everything again , just curious so i do not have to do a fresh install
<Hobbsee> who needs flash anyway...
<Hobbsee> |neon|: if you have to ask, don't run it.  see /topic
<Gnine> -d
<Gnine> and be ready to possibly having to resolve hostname or you wont be able to run sudo
<Gnine> meep
<Pici> be ready for anything
<scizzo-> |neon|: when the time comes that you can go from gutsy -> hardy it will tell you in the update-manager
<scizzo-> |neon|: that is when the release is stable....
<Gnine> anyhow, i like the new kernel
<Seeker`> how is heron running atm? is it broken often?
<Pici> Seeker`: Its definitely not ready for release
<jtt> hewus you around
<Hewus> jtt: yes
<Hewus> I just got hardy working this morning!
<Hewus> I don't really know how tho
<Hewus> I suspected it was something to do with grub not being able to see my other two HDDs, and after a lot of playing with grub 2 and various switching around, I made another menu for grub legacy and it worked!
<Gnine> good for you that you have not found an hostname error, Hewus
<Hewus> hostname error?
<Gnine> i found it while apt upgrading from gutsy
<Hewus> Gnine: I have gutsy on my sda1 and put hardy on sdb1. I had huge Error 15: File not found problems with grub. I didn't upgrade, just put it alongside gutsy :-)
<Hewus> I wish I could pinpoint what it is I did that made it work, from what I can tell my menu.lst is the same
<Hewus> actually I'll check it in detail now
<Hewus> apart from a UUID change due to a format/reinstall, it's exactly the same. A very strange issue indeed.
<Hewus> For the record, sdb is a WD SATA 200GB, in case someone knows there is an issue with that drive
<Hewus> around 2.6.18 kernels, that drive is not detected in linux (eg debian etch, ubuntu dapper)
<Hewus> I did a lot of testing on it haha, so much installing and changing of stuff..
<Oli``> What kernel is the current dev version on?
<DarkMageZ> 2.6.24
<Oli``> cheers
<wfarr> Anyone else had issues printing with devices that worked prior?
<wfarr> ah nvm
<wfarr> it wanted the usb URI instead of the hp
<WorkingOnWise> I see a package in synaptic called irqbalance. it says it can balance interupts among multiple cores or cpus, and that usually interupts are typically serviced only by the by the first core. Is this something I need to be aprised of for my dual core laptop? AMD Turion.
<kosha> Is it possible to install KDE4 RC2 on Kubuntu 8.04 Alpha2?
<stdin> kosha: yes, just follow the guide in the #kubuntu topic just without adding the PPA repositories. all the packages are in universe
<kosha> All right so following the guide to install KDE RC2 won't break my KDE3 correct/
<kosha> ?
<jimmygoon> How is the GUI revisions coming? Anything solid yet?
<WorkingOnWise> where can I pose this question. Why do we now have 2 GUI's for Truecrypt in the repos, but truecrypt isn't in the repos?
<jimmygoon> What are the two GUIs? I've been using cmd line and it is annoying :/
<mohkohn> has the virtualbox-ose package in hardy been upgraded for the 2.6.24 kernel?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, speaking of VirtualBox:
<DanaG> 1.5.4 has been released, and it fixes lots of stuff.
<DanaG> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vwhydrowv> anyone around?
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: what's up ?
<vwhydrowv> im having issues with mounting a removable drive and ntfs-3g not recognizing read/write access
<vwhydrowv> have u ran into this issue before?
<aslaen> what's it say?
<aslaen> what have you done...
<vwhydrowv> on the mount point should i use the directory or the /dev/
<aslaen> what do you mean... it should auto mount
<aslaen> are you trying to mount manually.
<vwhydrowv> its not
<vwhydrowv> yes
<aslaen> you can try
<aslaen> mount -t nfs-3g /path/to/device /path/to/directory/to/mount
<aslaen> change paths obviously
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> ill try that
<vwhydrowv> other issue with directly with ntfs-3g
<vwhydrowv> but let me get this first
<aslaen> you're running hardy right?
<vwhydrowv> yup
<vwhydrowv> wait, it finally mounted
<vwhydrowv> under properties though, its not noticing it as a removable drive
<vwhydrowv> its a usb drive
<aslaen> well it is a USB drive right?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> which should show up as a removable drive right?
<vwhydrowv> and when i try to change read-only to read+write it says, the permissions could not be changed, sorry, coulnt change the permissions of "drobo"
<vwhydrowv> drobo being the removable drive
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: did you mount it yourself or did it get mounted with hal ?
<vwhydrowv> fairly new to linux, what is hal?
<vwhydrowv> it mounted it on its own, just took a bit of time
<vwhydrowv> u still there?
<bullgard4> vwhydrowv: HAL stands for Hardware Abstraction Layer.
<vwhydrowv> ok
<vwhydrowv> well im not sure,
<vwhydrowv> how do i check
 * DanaG wishes ntfs-3g had an automatic fallback to read-only.
<DanaG> Otherwise, it's so boggling when your volumes simply don't mount.
<vwhydrowv> its definitely mounting now
<vwhydrowv> just cant get read/write access
<Laser87> vwhydrowv: try to mount it manually with umask=007
<vwhydrowv> ok
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: umm... and you have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed?
<aslaen> did you run the config and tell it to make it writable?
<vwhydrowv> yes
<vwhydrowv> i do
<vwhydrowv> yes i did
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: what do you see /var/log/messages when it mounts it?
<aslaen> what is the error if you type
<aslaen> mount -o remount,rw /media/whatever ?
<vwhydrowv> ok ill try that
<aslaen> replace /media/whatever with where the drive is mounted.
<vwhydrowv> hrm
<vwhydrowv> command went through
<vwhydrowv> lemme check
<vwhydrowv> read only
<vwhydrowv> when i change it via the gui, says permissions could not be changed
<aslaen> do you see anything in /var/log/messages about it?
<vwhydrowv> going to it now
<AnAnt> Hello, hardy has a new module for broadcomm wifi cards, yet it automatically loads bcm43xx module, how can I make it automatically load the new module (b43) instead ?
<aslaen> AnAnt: you can try adding bcm43xx to /etc/modules.d/blacklist or something like that
<aslaen> oops
<aslaen> modprobe.d
<DanaG> Hmm, another bug: 75-persistent-net-generator.rules doesn't create rules for wmaster interfaces.
<vwhydrowv> says write protect is off
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: if you type mount
<aslaen> does it ro or rw in the options for that drive?
<aslaen> does it say*
<vwhydrowv> rw
<vwhydrowv> in the gui
<AnAnt> aslaen: then ?
<vwhydrowv> ok
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: ok, so you should be ok then.. if you browse to that directory can you create a file?
<vwhydrowv> 1 sec
<vwhydrowv> no, sorry
<vwhydrowv> read it wrong
<vwhydrowv> looking at the logs
<vwhydrowv> im not finding that info in the logs
<Sonicadvance1> cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache]
<aslaen> AnAnt: do you have b43-fwcutter installed ?
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: ya I know
<aslaen> at the command line
<aslaen> type "mount" without the quotes
<Sonicadvance1> There is a problem on that line. a AMD Athlon 64 X2 has 2 CPU cores, why does Hardy think there is only one?
<aslaen> and look at the device you are having problem with.
<vwhydrowv> alot of stuff
<vwhydrowv> what am i looking for specifically
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: it should look like this.
<vwhydrowv> oh
<aslaen> $ mount
<bardyr> Sonicadvance1, i have AMD 64 X2 tl-56 and im seeing 2 cores
<aslaen> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<aslaen> see where it has rw
<vwhydrowv> .   /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw, errors=remount -ro)
<aslaen> does it say rw or ro on the line for your usb drive?
<Sonicadvance1> It used to see two cores
<Sonicadvance1> Until recently when I decided to show someone my specs
<vwhydrowv> ro
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: and when you run "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/usb/disk it works ?
<vwhydrowv> says no such file or directory
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: ya you're not supposed to type it just like that
<aslaen> ok.. let's start over... where did the drive mount?
<aslaen>  /media.... something
<vwhydrowv> ya i am
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: where did it mount the drive ?
<vwhydrowv> .   /media/Drobo
<vwhydrowv> i got someone going to ssh into it, i do appreciate you trying to help though man
<vwhydrowv> im just too new to this
<Sonicadvance1> So. I'm currently running on one core now. Anyone know how to fix this problem I seem to have gained?
<AnAnt> aslaen: yes I do
<AnAnt> aslaen: actually I modprobe b43 by hand and it works fine
<AnAnt> aslaen: it's just that I want it to get loaded automatically
<aslaen> AnAnt: uh. ok.. just one sec
<DanaG> /etc/modules
<aslaen> vwhydrowv: I'm glad you're running linux, but you should not be running hardy if you are not familiar with Linux.. it can cause problems you may not wanna fix :)
<AnAnt> DanaG: isn't /etc/modules a deprecated method ?
<vwhydrowv> aslaen, i chose hardy because of ntfs-3g
<vwhydrowv> lol
<Laser87> vwhydrowv: you can use GutsyGibbon with ntfs-3g too
<aslaen> wraund: I run ntfs-3g in gutsy just fine
<aslaen> Laser87: lol you beat me to it.
<Laser87> But let's see - unmount /media/Drobo again
<Laser87> And mount it with umask=007
<vwhydrowv> so    sudo umask=007 /media/Drobo?
<Laser87> no^^
<Laser87> already unmounted?
<vwhydrowv> not yet, actually i cant do anything at the present, someone is ssh'd into it and trying to fix it for me
<vwhydrowv> i can in a few
<vwhydrowv> if he cant get it working
<vwhydrowv> its a friend of mine
<Laser87> ah, ok - then I'll wait - tell if it works
<vwhydrowv> ok
<Laser87> But I have a question too - adding a new user destroyed all my rights. I've been in no group anymore. Took an older Kernel and added me to all groups again
<Laser87> But still I don't have access to "users and groups" in the GUI (and a few other, I guess)
<Laser87> and HAL also is not working - don't know if that depends (failed to initializ HAL)
<Laser87> What could it be, that I cannot use "users and groups" after(!) typing in the pwd?
<Sonicadvance> Just realized, I had Dual-Core Yesterday, and Yesterday I installed some updates. Today I restarted and now I don't have my other core
<Laser87> I'm in the groups: joe adm dialout cdrom audio dip video plugdev lpadmin haldaemon admin usb - anything missing?
<Laser87> no idea? And what about the HAL problem?
<vwhydrowv> ok fixed
<bullgard4> Laser87: I cannot help you much with your HAL problem particularly as you don't state the exact error message. But one hint: I once had a similar error message and got rid of it after I restored the Gnome menu system to its original format.
<bullgard4> Laser87: May be you need to be a member of the groups floppy src powerdev usb scanner also. But this will depend on your particular circumstances.
<Laser87> bullgard4: thx - I'll try
<telexicon> are there known issues with unicode in hardy? All my chinese stuff shows up as ??? in gnome-terminal but it looks fine on my gutsy box
<pvandewyngaerde> are there qt 4.4 packages for hardy ?
<Ayabara> Anyone seen a vmware image for hardy?
<Ayabara> found one on vmware's site (so nevermind) :-)
<jtt> Hewus, are you around
<Hewus> jtt: yes
<Hewus> jtt: it's just past midnight here and I was about to head to bed :P
<jtt> Hewus, i found your exact bug last night on launchpad
<Hewus> jtt: I got hardy working but I don't really know how
<Hewus> jtt: oh really!
<jtt> ok wont keep you
<Hewus> link?
<Hewus> nah I can spare a few minutes :)
<Hewus> I'd be interested in seeing the bug
<jtt> let me see if i can find it again
<Hewus> thank you
<Hewus> jtt: I did a lot of installing and formatting, playing with grub, and eventually I got it working but I can't find out what changed exactly
<jtt> i tried to send you email at  the address in  /whois but it failed
<Hewus> oh, I don't believe I've set an address there, hmm
<jtt> you didnt it was the one that irc picked up
<Hewus> ah ok
<jtt> in any case let me find it again and i will tell you the number
<Hewus> yea I don't publicise my email if I can help it :-)
<Hewus> thank you jtt
<jtt> and you can bring it up and say you also have the problem
<jtt> and i can mark it  confirmed and perhaps someone will
<jtt> look at it.
<jtt> where are you physically in the world
<jtt> what country
<Hewus> jtt: Sydney, Australia
<jtt> ah yes, i am in georgia, usa
<Hewus> :-)
<Hewus> it is now Monday 7th January. Hello from the future! :P
<jtt> later get some sleep
<jtt> good bye from the past
<Hewus> haha cya, have a good day :-)
<slipttees> yo..ubuntu hardy don't changer backgourd!
<slipttees> it is bug ?
<slipttees> ??
<tuxice> probably a bug. what are you trying to change the backround from (mozilla or an already installed)
<slipttees> no add nothing photo in apparence!
<slipttees> none photo*
<tuxice> ?????
<tuxice> youre trying to set a photo as a wallpaper
<slipttees> i can't add new backgroud
<slipttees> ok ?
<tuxice> hmmmmm.... im not a dev but you should be able too
<tuxice> you right click on desktop click -changedesktop backround - and then add - then navigate to /home/USER or whever the back is stored
<tuxice> is that what you were doing
<slipttees> yes
<slipttees> i can't add
<tuxice> no windows pops up to add? or is the button disabled
<slipttees> no see new background in tab backgourd
<slipttees> background*
<tuxice> hmmmm report it in bugzilla
<slipttees> reported!
<slipttees> :-)
<slipttees> launchpad reported!
<tuxice> :)
<Laser87> slipttees: Tried it with the GUI? system - preferences - screen-background (or something like that - my Ubuntu is German)?
<slipttees> nope..double click in Desktop and charge backgourd
<slipttees>  system - preferences - apparence ? Laser87 ?
<slipttees> osp
<slipttees> rigth click
<slipttees> soory
<slipttees> kkkk
<slipttees> sorry*
<Laser87> slipttees: In German it is Desktop-Hintergrund - desktop-background...
<slipttees> eheehhe
<tuxice> hi
<slipttees> hi
<tuxice> hi
<Laser87> slipttees: Got your background?
<slipttees> nope...I can't add new background
<slipttees> i can change background of system default
<Laser87> but?
<slipttees> Got ?
<Laser87> but u can't change what?
<slipttees> i can change background default
<slipttees> but add new i can't!
<Laser87> ah ok...
<Laser87> as a workaround u could cp your pic to the right folder, but plz don't ask me its name - otherwise no idea and I didn't test it on my Hardy-PC
<Laser87> sry
<Laser87> have to leave now - cu
<henrix> I don't know if this is the right channel to ask but... here it goes:
<henrix> last week lilypond package was broken after an upgrade of hardy and I open a new bug report on it
<henrix> I also found a similar bug report on debian and linked it in the bug report.
<henrix> this debian bug report refered to a workaround that was just to checkout the src pck, compile it and reinstall
<henrix> I just tested this and it actually works.
<henrix> shall I report it somewhere? in my bug report maybe...?
<Tomcat_> henrix: Yes, mention it in your bug report.
<henrix> Tomcat_: ok, thanks ;)
<MrFeetio> I am getting a dependency error when I try yo update it, seems my libc6 isn't the needed version
<MrFeetio> several bluetooth packages are not being upgraded, because of my libc6 problems(btw gusty 86_64)
<MrFeetio> woops, wrong tab
<MrFeetio> sorry
<MrFeetio> I feel silly now
<Pici> tuxice is batting 0 today...
<Pici> oops
<Pici> wrong tab, /me feels silly now.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello short question: does anyone else have problems with avahi daemon not starting, I am using amd turion x2 with nvidia motherboard chipset
<tuxice> lol
<Redhammer_the_Ol> why lol ? is my question stupid ?
<tuxice> no help help im being repressed
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody got any ideas how to fix avahi daemon start failure
<slipttees> ayo
<slipttees> someone have problem with ethernet in the Hardy ?
<slipttees> Whenever I leave the pc with the screen blocked after a few minutes or even hour, I am no internet, as if the dead had ethernet!
<slipttees> :-(
<Redhammer_the_Ol> lol I caaaannot even get an ip address
<slipttees> me too
<slipttees> problem in change ip address!
<Redhammer_the_Ol> yes when I check my boot I can see the avahi daemon fails to start
<slipttees> Redhammer_the_Ol, this :-)
<slipttees> avahi-daemon[4769]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services
<Redhammer_the_Ol> but how to fix it
<slipttees> ?
<slipttees> Redhammer_the_Ol, Whenever I leave the pc with the screen blocked after a few minutes or even hour, I'm without internet, as if the dead had ethernet!
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem in Hardy Alpha2, I get several interfaces for the wireless interface: eth1 and wlan0_rename, and eth1 has a wierd hardware address
<AnAnt> and the NetworkManager cannot connect using the wireless interface wlan0_rename, so I have to bring it up manually
<AnAnt> is there a solution for this ?
<slipttees> AnAnt, problem Look
<slipttees> i have problem look
<slipttees> ip static problem
<slipttees> :S
<AnAnt> ?
<slipttees> hardy avahi problem
<slipttees> check boot it fails in startup
<slipttees> :S
<AnAnt> dunno about avahi
<slipttees> AnAnt, Whenever I leave the pc with the screen blocked after a few minutes or even hour, I'm without internet, as if the dead had ethernet!
<slipttees> i need reboot!
<slipttees> :S
<AnAnt> dunno
<AnAnt> gotta sleep anyways
<hit> hit@hit:~$ glxgears
<hit> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<hit> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<hit> anyone?
<hit> ati drivers
<hit> not official
 * Roy slaps » JiMiGj « around a bit with a large trout :)
 * JiMiGj slaps Roy around a bit with a large trout
 * Roy HëHë » JiMiGj « Slaps BacK! ;)
<JiMiGj> hahhaha
<JiMiGj> ..
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody got any idea to fix the static ip address / avahi daemon issue
<MGrunde> Is the flash plugin broken?
<MGrunde> on x64?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> (meaning x86_64)
<MGrunde> Yeah.
<crimsun> it's technically not flashplugin-nonfree at fault; it's ia32-libs
<MGrunde> Ah.  I don't suppose there's a workaround?
 * BluesKaj decides to stick with Gutsy for now :)
<crimsun> there's some script floating around on the forum that you can use to grab the libs
<MGrunde> ubuntuforums?
<crimsun> it does clobber ia32-libs, however, so be warned.
<crimsun> yes, that one.
<MGrunde> Okay, thanks a lot.
<BluesKaj> what's a fairly fast hardy download source for North America ?
<yoda> anyone alive?
<crimsun> well, yes.
<yoda> just afk...?
<crimsun> well, busy, yes.
<yoda> all 152 of you... it always fascinates me how IRC seems to defy the laws of probability
<crimsun> did you have something to ask? :)
<yoda> probably, gdm/xfce and kde all hang on load in hardy... I'm borrowing a GUI from a neighbouring system atm, but it's not a permanent solution =\ so I decided to appeal for help
<crimsun> is it reproducible on a fresh boot?
<yoda> well yes
<yoda> but I don't like rebooting it, I have a few daemon's I'd rather not vanquish :P
<yoda> oops, don't know how that apostrophe got in there...
<yoda> daemons*
<crimsun> yoda: it's best to see if a bug is filed against the display manager or sessions
<crimsun> yoda: if not, go ahead and file one using Launchpad.net
<yoda> good poa, I'll go ahead and do that, thanks
<Laney> Is kde4 packaging broken atm?
<crimsun> nothing like a sigsegv-happy evolution while attempting to compose e-mail regarding linux patches.
<yoda> yeah there is, there's a sigsegv-happy thunderbird while attempting to compose e-mail regarding linux patches
<yoda> I think that's one of the main ideals of open-source, in fact, is that the end-user should have a choice of software... isn't it?
<crimsun> I don't think so.  This isn't utopia; it's IRC.
<yoda> oh... I thought... so where's utopia? can I apt-get that? :P
<crimsun> not any easier than you can apt-get IRC.
<yoda> good point
<yoda> mind you, I have a sneaking suspicion that "apt-get install irc" would work, I think there's a client called "irc"
<yoda> although it might be ircii I'm thinking of
<crimsun> E: Invalid operation IRC
<crimsun> likewise:
<crimsun> E: Invalid operation utopia
<yoda> :s that's "apt-get irc" not "apt-get install irc"
<yoda> same with utopia
 * crimsun makes sure he typed 'apt-get IRC' four minutes ago
<yoda> yeah ok, I get what you're saying
<yoda> but I didn't mean apt-get, I meant apt-get install
<crimsun> :)
<yoda> I was under the impression it was a legitimate abbreviation...
<crimsun> too many legit operations can be given to apt-get :-)
<yoda> install, update, upgrade, autoremove, remove, clean, dist-upgrade, check
<yoda> any I'm missing?
<crimsun> yeah, see apt-get(8)  :-)
<yoda> I'm missing 3
<yoda> autoclean, clean, source
<yoda> oh and dselect-upgrade
<yoda> so 4
<crimsun> 2.6.24-rc7 time.
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-29
<bardyr> Hey, i have a problem with X, no driver is installed, vesa, nv, etc. and i cant installed them with apt-get because i get no candidate found. is this a known problem and is there anything i can do?
<bardyr> nvm, i tried to install xserver-xorg-driver, i should have installed xserver-xorg-video*
<bardyr> has anybody gotten the nvidia driver to work with jaunty?
<charlie-tca> I use the open-source drive
<charlie-tca> driver
<charlie-tca> I have not tried any of the restricted drivers
<naught101> how can I send the commandline output of a GUI program to a file?
<bardyr> cmd > file
<naught101> bardyr: that's what I though... doesn't seem to work for workrave
<naught101> doesn't work for digikam either
<naught101> cause it's stderr, not stdout
<naught101> answer: command 2> file
<bardyr> has anybody gotten nvidia-glx-180 to work? when i install it, i get errors that truetype and type1 does not exist
<crimsun> bardyr: hmm? you shouldn't be getting those errors regardless what Nvidia version is used
<bardyr> crimsun, installing nvidia-glx-180 is removing xserver-xorg and friends
<crimsun> bardyr: that's known. the current Nvidia drivers are only compatible with version 1.5 of the x window system server abi
<crimsun> bardyr: the current x window system server's abi is 1.6
<bardyr> -ignoreABI seems to make it work, but i did get those errors
<crimsun> it doesn't really work; you're just telling the driver that you don't mind instability
<bardyr> crimsun, so, is there anyway to get them to work?
<crimsun> bardyr: not until Nvidia releases a newer set of drivers fully compatible with the 1.6 abi
<bardyr> or do i need to wait for a new release from nvidia
<bardyr> kk'
<crimsun> you can continue to use that ignore parameter with the current jaunty xserver-xorg-* packages, but there're known instability and crashing points
<stan> does 9.04 have any fun features yet?
<stan> or is it just version refreshes
<Vestor> hey everyone. hardware specs out for 'jaunty' yet?
<Vestor> hey jtisme
<Vestor> i have a ubuntu server question.
<Vestor> about 64bit dual core support
 * stan is enthralled in suspense.
<sean_aus> hey people.. anyone tried the new 2.6.28-4 kernel yet on??
<crimsun> yes, WFM
<sean_aus> crimsun
<sean_aus> crimsun: did it break ur system?
<sean_aus> or does it work fine?
<crimsun> WFM == works for me
<crimsun> so, no regressions from -3.4
<sean_aus> crimsun: thanks.. im currently upgrading to the 4.. update in progress..
<crimsun> sean_aus: you're addressing me in both #ubuntu and here
<crimsun> that's not really necessary
<sean_aus> okay.. im new to IRC.. no idea what im doing.. :P
<sean_aus> i know it's almost impossible at this stage.. but just asking if you have any ideas..
<crimsun> sean_aus: ideas for...?
<sean_aus> guys.. anyone knows how to get fglrx working on Jaunty alpha 2.. or is it just not possible?
<soc> hi
<soc> will texlive be updatedt for jaunty?
<soc> texlive 2008 was released in september, but wasn't included in intrepid and has not included into jaunty yet ...
<x1250> soc, you can fill a bug report for that
<x1250> file*
<soc> ah k ...
<soc> against texlive?
<x1250> yes, with tag: needs-update
<soc> x1250: mhhh seems that texlive 2008 isn't in debian yet ...
<x1250> soc, I guess that shouldn't be a problem since texlive is in jaunty/main, but you never know.
<soc> ok, i updated that bug with needs-update:
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/287502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287502 in texlive-base "please package TeXLive 2008" [Undecided,New]
<soc> hi
<soc> another thing:
<soc> does someone know if there is some work done on gnome-appearance-properties?
<soc> becuase at the moment there is no difference between Antialising Grayscale and Subpixel
<soc> which is clearly a bug
<biberao> hi
<biberao> hello
<soc> will qt4.5 be included in jaunty?
<soc> or still qt4.4?
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, i don't know for sure. i can tell you what version i have right now
<onetinsoldier> soc: i have libqt-4.3
<onetinsoldier> i would guess that when jaunty is closer to completion. which won't be until april, it will have 4.4 by then
<onetinsoldier> soc: wait!
<onetinsoldier> i was wrong....
<onetinsoldier> soc: apparently the version is already 4.4
<onetinsoldier> soc: ii  libqtcore4                                4.4.3-2ubuntu1
<onetinsoldier> doh! i'm a goofball, just woke up and not reading question well enough
<onetinsoldier> it has 4.4 and i would guess that by release time it will have 4.5
<soc> ahh sounds good
<soc> hopefully the font rendering respects the system wiede settings then ...
<onetinsoldier> soc: yeah, i have no idea about that, but i hear you
<onetinsoldier> soc: are you using jaunty at all?
<onetinsoldier> soc: i just installed it yesterday
<soc> one system with jaunty, one with intrepid
<soc> the qt-big together with that gnome-bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/269920 make the whole font rendering a whole mess
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269920 in gnome-control-center "gnome-font-viewer missing in gnome-control-center" [Low,Triaged]
<onetinsoldier> roger. both intrepid and jaunty on same hard drive here
<soc> oops wrong one
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/200707
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 200707 in libcairo "fontconfig does not honor hintslight, hintmedium, hintfull" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<onetinsoldier> oh, i see
<drunkenkilla> hi
<drunkenkilla> has anyone probs with firefox too?
<onetinsoldier> hi
<onetinsoldier> i just installed firefox and pulled it up one.. then went to www.google.com
<onetinsoldier> one = once
<onetinsoldier> worked ok here
<drunkenkilla> ok then look at this page: http://www.suub.uni-bremen.de/
<drunkenkilla> i got probs on this page
<drunkenkilla> not only on this page
<charlie-tca> drunkenkilla: Can´t tell you why, but that page does not render correctly in Jaunty.
<charlie-tca> It does work in Intrepid, though
<drunkenkilla> some pages doesn't work correctly with firefox in jaunty
<drunkenkilla> i tried to install opera, but the packages is not correkt on jaunty too
<drunkenkilla> -es
<drunkenkilla> normaly the packe name is opera, i installed it with aptitude, but it doesn't work
<drunkenkilla> should i post this bug in launchpad?
<drunkenkilla> the firefox bug
<ikonia> define not work
<Splex> how is jaunty working so far?
<ikonia> same as every other version
<ikonia> some days bugs somedays good
<terli> we are going to have the option(in the graphical installer) to turn encrypted partitions off, yesno?
<terli> Solly, I mean encrypted swap/home
<BUGabundo> guys did the mozillateam changed FF to FF3.1 in jaunty??
<BUGabundo> I can't start FF3.0.5 even when using firefox-3.0
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: is not FF firefox?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> not friend freed ROFL
<charlie-tca> I show 3.0.5 in yesterday's ISO
<BUGabundo> can't say
<charlie-tca> I don´t seem to have problems running it.
<BUGabundo> haven't download any new dailies since A1
<charlie-tca> I did an install yesterday
<BUGabundo> I don't either
<BUGabundo> but I can't start it AFTER opening a FF3.1
<mn> is jaunty much different from intrepid yet?
<BUGabundo> not much mn
<BUGabundo> some newer versions
<BUGabundo> and a really new kernel
<mn> ah
<mn> do you think it would be ok to install it to a separate dedicated partition or should i install it on a computer by itself
<mn> yeah, but sometimes it doesn't work.  It would create a pen of Puppy
<mn> What is the files that the updater uses for sources i can't remember.
<BUGabundo> yeah it happened with some
<BUGabundo> its beeing fixed
<BUGabundo> or you can use the latest syslinux to make it boot correctly
<mn> I used unetbootin
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> anoter choice
<groensal_> mn: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mn> yeah that's it ty groensal_
<groensal_> nps
<Groo> Quick question, what version does update-manager -d bring you to, the very latest builds, or the last release/alpha 2?
<crimsun> whatever's currently in the archive/pool
<crimsun> so, probably even newer than the daily{,-live}
<crimsun> it's essentially "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" with a lot more logic to "do the right thing"s with third-party repos
<Groo> Thanks, doing it now. The daily crashed on install with a black screen.
<crimsun> where during the install did it crash?
<Groo> It went to the Ubuntu splash screen, took a long time, ~5 minutes, with the animation still moving. Then black screened with no error/warning.
<Groo> FWIW it is a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Sa 3650 notebook (AMD 780GM chipset) with the external GPU (XGP in AMD parlance). I don't think the XPG module is released yet, but I am pretty sure the notebook itself is
<Groo> And now the update failed. :( Can't access two of the repositories. I have been having network wierdnesses all day, so it is probably that.
<Groo> Sigh. The universe is getting it's revenge on me today.
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-30
<DanaG> Anyone here use dmraid?
<DanaG> I can't get my raid1 volume to work -- it gives various errors about failure adding to table.
<\Kira> How could someone become a developer of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<CarlFK> \Kira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<\Kira> CarlFK: thanks
<DanaG> Anyone know how to trigger a rebuild (copy primary -> secondary) in dmraid?
<DanaG> Looks like it might just not be possible.  Bummer.
<bri-h> Hi everyone - I just filed a bug report for my new Lenovo S10 (Bug 312403).  The internal microphone doesn't work.  I don't know that much about alsa but it looks like a pin-out issue?  I couldn't find a bug report that matched but I have seen through Google that others have noticed this problem.  Does anyone know if it's already being worked?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312403 in alsa-driver "Lenovo ideapad S10 internal microphone doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312403
<wtgee> Hi all...I installed alpha 2 and everything was peachy but after one upgrade I am getting a black screen where I should be getting gdm.  I tried all the solutions I could find but to no avail. Any ideas or should I just be waiting for an upgrade?
<wtgee> Ctrl-Alt-F2 doesn't work and neither does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<wtgee> I have an ati hd3400
<bardyr> wtgee, ctrl+alt+print screen+ k
<wtgee> bardyr: What does that do?
<bardyr> wtgee, kernel reload, but the same happens as ctrl+alt+backspace
<wtgee> bardyr:  I didn't know that...let me go try.  Thanks.
<wtgee> bardyr:  any other ideas to try if that doesn't work?  I have to reboot since I just have this one machine.
<bardyr> wtgee, what does the X.org log say?
<bardyr> wtgee, and its a really bad idea to install alphas on machines you depend on
<wtgee> bardyr: Nothing unusual that I can see...it loads all the drivers and goes all the way through the process.
<DanaG> I get kernel panic if I try to use any ATI driver newer than 8.543.
<DanaG> I had to roll back to the 8.543 fglrx version.
<wtgee> bardyr:  Well, I don't really depend on it, I just don't have another machine right here handy as I am using this one right now. :)
<DanaG> I also had to downgrade Xorg.
<wtgee> DanaG, bardyr: Okay thanks, I will be back in a few, hopefully within jaunty.
<manja> my webcam makes garbled green images in skype on intrepid and this workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/112 tells my to use one lib from jaunty, but I don't know how
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 260918 in amsn "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Undecided,In progress]
<DanaG> Hmm, my new "Audio Advantage SRM" sound card has something weird: two "Speaker" mixers.
<DanaG> Or rather, one "Speaker" and one "Speaker 1".
<crimsun> why is that weird?
<DanaG> The "Speaker" one doesn't seem to do anything.
<DanaG> I also can't seem to get the headphone output to switch to be the last two channels (7 and 8) -- but I don't actually need that, anyway.
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, it also opens in 8-channel mode under PulseAudio, even though I have default-sample-channels set to 6.
<DanaG> Trying speaker-test on surround51:1 gave "invalid parameters".
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-31
<DanaG> Anyway, it works nicely (and less glitchily than the Creative card); those things are just curiosities.
<AltiusBimm> greetings, there seems to be a bit of a logic error in 9.04 alpha 2 that keeps the liveCD login in an infinite loop. I should be able to work around it if someone knows the default users "ubuntu" password
<AltiusBimm> that is, the username is ubuntu, but i can’t locate the password
<andersk> The password should be empty.
<AltiusBimm> hmm
<AltiusBimm> good idea
<AltiusBimm> but i’m in an infinite loop of being kicked back to the login
<AltiusBimm> prompt that is
<AltiusBimm> this is the first time in a long time that i’ve even seen the login prompt when booting a liveCD
<AltiusBimm> andersk: based on what you said it seems like this is a more significant error than i thought
<x1250> AltiusBimm, you can install intrepid and upgrade to jaunty, or try alpha1
<Arenlor> Hello, just wondering, anyone else having trouble with fglrx?
<terli> is anyone else getting the strange bug that causes link focus to flicker wildly in firefox?
<BUGabundo> nope
<bfc69> yup
<BUGabundo> with compiz enable?
<bfc69> only on some links, not all
<bfc69> yes, compiz is enabled
<terli> my compiz is off
<BUGabundo> let me guess: bug 132065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132065 in mesa "screen stops refreshing after rotating screen when running compiz fusion" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132065
<BUGabundo> aggrr
<BUGabundo> not that... copy paste FAIL
<terli> I'm using a thinkpad though
<terli> I has a touchpoint thingy
<BUGabundo> bug 269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<bfc69> Not it, I have a intel x4500HD
<terli> ATI here
<terli> I just upgraded to jaunty testing via synaptic, i WAS occasionally getting this before
<terli> but before it wasnt in the pages
<terli> instead , latest highlites would go nuts
<terli> as if I was hovering over it a hundred times a second
<terli> and when  I put my mouse on it it calmed down
<terli> it just did it again.
<terli> what, can this thing read my MIND
<terli> why does pidgin take up 41 mb of ram
<terli> and firefox 108
<BUGabundo> never dist upgrade with synpatic or apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> use update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> besides X is broken
<terli> I always update by packages with synaptic
<terli> if I've broken something by doing that how do I fix it
<onetinsoldier> terli: is something broken? if so, what?
<terli> I don't think anything is
<onetinsoldier> ok
<terli> but there is a bug in firefox as stated above
<terli> and another bug
<onetinsoldier> usually try   apt-get -f install
<terli> with the jaunty, on shutdown, does your video card flicker a page of glyphs occasionally?
<onetinsoldier> i haven't hardly used jaunty yet. but i don't think i've noticed that
<terli> its very fast
<terli> its probably just my card
<onetinsoldier> i'll try to watch closely
<BUGabundo> terli: its not the correct way to dist upgrade on ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> but yeah, might just be your card
<BUGabundo> you will lose the Policies!
<terli> Bugabundo : how do I fix the policies
<BUGabundo> plus will install packages that are still fully builtd
<BUGabundo> terli: please use TAB key for nick autocomplete!
<onetinsoldier> X is broken?
<BUGabundo> terli: you will have to ask some DEV... I have no idea on how to fix policies after a (force) distupgrade
<terli> BUGabundo: I didn't force it
<BUGabundo> onetinsoldier: hell not X... but the nvidia support for it1
<terli> I changed the apt list to specify jaunty
<onetinsoldier> if my X gets broken , I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine!
<BUGabundo> can't use Proprietary driver
<terli> and then I upgraded by the packages
<BUGabundo> terli: as I said THAT is not the proper way!
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d is!
<BUGabundo> didn't you read the wiki page before upgrading?!?!
<terli> AND what inside of update manager provides that
<terli> mine always crashed
<terli> if you don't even know how it works then don't tell me to use it
<BUGabundo> terli: then you have a faulty install or a broken package! UM is quite stable (well at least until last weekend)
<BUGabundo> sundenly it started to open twice!
<terli> what is UM
<BUGabundo> terli: don't be rude! I'm providing you with information
<terli> actually, your spilling hocus pocus
<BUGabundo> that you can and SHOULD have read on the upgrade and testing wikis
<BUGabundo> UM=update-manager
<terli> update manager < aptitude dist-upgrade -fy
<terli> ask any dev
<terli> you can't use an update manager on the command line
<BUGabundo> I'm sorry terli
<BUGabundo> if you don't want my intel, then don't I'll shut up and leave you in the dark. good bye
<terli> you cant fix it anyway
<BUGabundo> last reply: do-release-upgrade from CLI
<terli> finally
 * BUGabundo some users are really rude!
<terli> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<terli> current dist not found in meta-release file
<terli> No new release found
<terli>  do-release-upgrade -d -m desktop
<terli> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<terli> No new release found
<terli> happy?
<BUGabundo> YOU ARE ALREADY ON JAUNTY duh
<terli> right
<BUGabundo> of course there is no NEXT version
<BUGabundo> try that on hardy/ibex
<terli> so how is it supposed to fix what I did with synaptic?
<BUGabundo> look at broken filter
<BUGabundo> maybe it shows you something
<terli> there are no broken packages.
<BUGabundo> other then that email ubuntu-devel-discuss
<onetinsoldier> terli: what version of policykit do you have installed?
<terli> how do I check?
<terli> does it come with the .deb for same?
<onetinsoldier> dpkg -l policykit
 * BUGabundo acknolages there aint many policy changes (yet) from ibex
<BUGabundo> terli: have a look at Missing Recomends filter too
<terli>  0.9-1ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> apt-cache policy policikit
<BUGabundo> apt-cache policy policykit
<BUGabundo> will show all that you need
<terli>  Installed: 0.9-1ubuntu3   Candidate: 0.9-1ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> plus the mirror you used, in case it lags behind
<onetinsoldier> looks like the right version. doesn't necessarily mean it configured correctly though i reckon
<terli> I forget the correct command to go in and reconfigure all my packages
<BUGabundo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<onetinsoldier> something like   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh <package_name>
<terli> there are a lot of missing recommends
<terli> all of them packages I removed
<terli> so no problems there
<BUGabundo> behare of what you install now!
<onetinsoldier> or... dpkg --configure blah blah
<BUGabundo> not all are REALLY necessary
<onetinsoldier> BUGabundo: where is this wiki at?
<BUGabundo> terli: go to Status filter and clean most of your Residual
 * BUGabundo checks
<terli> I cleaned residual to the wall
<BUGabundo>  !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<onetinsoldier> i don't have any issue myself.. i installed jaunty from installer cd
<BUGabundo>  !testing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<BUGabundo>  !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
 * BUGabundo wonders what the testing wiki URL is
<BUGabundo> onetinsoldier:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> thank you
<BUGabundo> onetinsoldier: terli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<terli> I wanna test the multi-cursor thingy
<BUGabundo> check "Known Issues"
<BUGabundo> terli: you own a macbook?
<terli> no
<terli> I own a thinkpad
<terli> and I have a wacom tablet
<BUGabundo> does it have suport for multi finger?
<xxploit> will the 2.6.28 kernel make it into Jaunty and include ext4 support for installation?
<terli> I have a wacom tablet and a mouse, just two sources.
<BUGabundo> xxploit: let me check LP bug for that
<terli> two is all I want, too.
<BUGabundo>  !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<BUGabundo> xxploit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/293465
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293465 in grub "make ext4 as the primary filesystem for GNU/Linux" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo>  !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<BUGabundo>  !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BUGabundo>  !package linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package linux
<BUGabundo> how does one check the current version of a package?
<onetinsoldier> dpkg -l
<BUGabundo> onetinsoldier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308410 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<onetinsoldier> dpkg -l <paakage_name>
<BUGabundo> no... for the bot
<onetinsoldier> oh
<onetinsoldier> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 189 kB, installed size 648 kB
<BUGabundo> ahhh info! thanks
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<BUGabundo>  !info linux
<BUGabundo> 2.6.28-4.5 ?
<onetinsoldier> you have to give the full name
<BUGabundo> looks like it
<onetinsoldier> for instance.. on your system. do --> dpkg -l linux* | grep ^'ii'
<BUGabundo> but there is a package (metapackage) called linux
<BUGabundo>  !info linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<onetinsoldier> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<BUGabundo> is anybody here able to install backports?
<BUGabundo> mine haven't install ever since I upgrade to jaunty
<onetinsoldier> that version isn't jaunty version though
<onetinsoldier> this is... linux-generic   2.6.28.4.4
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> 2.6.28-4.5 is in the pipes. already being built
<onetinsoldier> linux-image-2.6.28-4-generic   2.6.28-4.5
<terli> how do I use multitouch
<BUGabundo> no idea terli
<terli> I mean, can I manually configure the seperate pointing thingies into xorg
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-x
<BotLobsta> has anyone else had any complete lockups recently in jaunty
<BotLobsta> ive now had 2 in the past 24 hours and i was wondering if anyone else had seen similar things
<mikegriffin> anyone familiar with do-release-upgrade, I am trying to upgrade from gutsy and end up on jaunty. it wants me to head toward hardy and wont even offer intrepid (tried -d and -m normal)
<crimsun> that's correct
<mikegriffin> i am going to just apt-get unless someone has ideas
<nhandler> mikegriffin: You need to upgrade in order
<crimsun> do-release-upgrade is a much more intelligent aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<mikegriffin> i dont use aptitude, is it special or just apt-get
<crimsun> aptitude tries harder when resolving dependencies
<charlie-tca> mikegriffin: you can´t jump from gutsy to jaunty. It really messes things up
<crimsun> actually you can, but it's highly not recommended
<crimsun> you _will_ have to correct things manually
<mikegriffin> but im lazy.. i installed gutsy in like 10/2006 to not have to upgrade for a while and here we are
<crimsun> OTOH, if you're very comfortable doing manual dependency resolution, then you know the drill...
<mikegriffin> crimsun: im ok with that, is do-release-upgrade useful in this case or just do it manually
<mikegriffin> i was trying to do things the ubuntu way instead of using my old debian habbits
<crimsun> mikegriffin: d-r-u requires you to dist-upgrade in steps
<mikegriffin> meh, wish me luck
<mikegriffin> anyone care for results or is this too one off
<crimsun> it works. i tried it yesterday.
<mikegriffin> im sure it does, dpkg isn't dumb
<crimsun> then again, i did have to correct a craptonne of stuff by hand.
<crimsun> if you're not comfortable regenerating your initramfs, reconfiguring udev, alsa*, *desktop, etc., then i recommend you do it the ubuntu way
<mikegriffin> thats not going to be a problem
<crimsun> you need to know how to trick dkms and libc6
<crimsun> that last bit can be problematic. i recommend you have a live cd/desktop image ready to go.
<crimsun> also, dpkg isn't the issue. it's apt*.
<crimsun> dpkg is pretty dumb; it'll bomb =)
<crimsun> [i also have test harnesses that abuse the distribution upgrade process to specifically catch certain corner cases]
<mikegriffin> im using pretty standard hardware that is, again, over two years old i doubt i will have to jack with dkms or udev
<mikegriffin> i dont use *desktop (fluxbox) and i'll back up /etc. :P
<crimsun> ok, then you at least need a new kernel, or dpkg _will_ explode =)
<mikegriffin> alright thanks for the heads up, last question:
<crimsun> and in that case, you're completely screwed unless you have a live cd/desktop image
<mikegriffin> is juanty fairly stable at this point? like is bash updated daily or weekly
<mikegriffin> i have cd's and pxe
<crimsun> it's very stable for me, but i make hardware purchases based on how poorly stuff works so i can fix them
<crimsun> i'm not your avg use case
<crimsun> certain people find jaunty extremely unstable currently
<mikegriffin> mostly on topic: have you played with opensuse? i have heard newer versions can compete with ubuntu rather well
<crimsun> mainly users of various Nvidia/Fglrx/radeonhd/etc.
<mikegriffin> crimsun: not important this is a workstation
<crimsun> i have an openSUSE vm, yes
<mikegriffin> someone was saying that its pretty friendly for new setups as it includes a bunch of nonfree stuff by default i might have to check it out
<mikegriffin> in any case, thanks a ton for the advice, you have just given me the info i needed to say scren d-r-u
<mikegriffin> /en/ew/
<crimsun> i'm unconcerned with how well distros compete; i deal with plumbing in various distros
<mikegriffin> i was also told the pkg manager is decent, not sure what it is however
<mikegriffin> something about integration with the browser or something along those lines
<crimsun> resolution doesn't match aptitude at all for my uses
<mikegriffin> you dont know any dpkg developers do you, i have a ton of feature requests :P
<crimsun> i recommend you check the deity mailing list
<crimsun> and, of course, BTS
<mikegriffin> happy new year #ubuntu+1
<jianfei> yes
<mikegriffin> crimsun: i have had one glibc issue so far, apt-get clean fixed it but it reminded me to dpkg -P a few things and deborphan | apt-get remove --purge -y a few times
<mikegriffin> my mistake, i thought i fixed it
<mikegriffin> something about cross dependencies it would seem, a deadlock basically
<mikegriffin> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-01
<mikegriffin> dpkg --install --force-all libc6_2.9-0ubuntu5_i386.deb libgcc1_1%3a4.3.2-2ubuntu9_i386.deb gcc-4.3-base_4.3.2-2ubuntu9_i386.deb findutils_4.4.0-2ub
<mikegriffin> untu3_i386.deb
<mikegriffin> libc6-dev_2.9-0ubuntu5_i386.deb wo
<mikegriffin> that worked it seems
<mikegriffin> i had to mkdir /var/run/network to get online after a reboot into jj and it seems some stuff in /dev/ does not have the right perms
<mikegriffin> ie null is 600 i think
<crimsun> mikegriffin: no, 666
<crimsun> /dev/{null,zero,*random} should all be mode 666
<mikegriffin> yea the box rebooted without my permission during the upgrade, null was 600 and i had no net, i had to manually mkdir /var/run/networking to get back online
<mikegriffin> it seems that some firefox and epiphany stuff did not complete but i am unsure what else might be wrong at this point
<crimsun> sounds like ifupdown and netbase weren't upgraded and configured correctly
<mikegriffin> does that explain the /dev/ problems?
<crimsun> $ grep -nHE 'var/run/network' *
<crimsun> loopback:16:	[ -d /var/run/network ] || mkdir /var/run/network
<crimsun> networking:15:INIT_FLAG=/var/run/network/initialized
<crimsun> $ dlocate /etc/init.d/loopback
<crimsun> ifupdown: /etc/init.d/loopback
<crimsun> crimsun@errno:/etc/init.d $ dlocate /etc/init.d/networking
<crimsun> netbase: /etc/init.d/networking
<crimsun> (i didn't encounter those issues)
<mikegriffin> apt-get -f install seems to be very busy, i will chase down individual problems later
<mikegriffin> crimsun: did you see my previous posts and the resolution?
<crimsun> mikegriffin: probably not
<crimsun> many of these issues are moving targets (i.e., likely are moot in the next few weeks)
<mikegriffin> oh ok, i had to dpkg -i --force-all libc6 findutils and a few others before apt would get started
<crimsun> ah, yeah, i always do that by hand first regardless
<crimsun> the entire toolchain and its dependencies are always first updated when i do it by hand
<mikegriffin> oh ok cool, took me a second to get the courage to --force-all
<crimsun> i don't use that flag, however
<mikegriffin> it was complaining about two things needing each other
<mikegriffin> yes nvidia driver was broken, nv has my back. going to try another reboot now
<mikegriffin> crimsun: one thing that keeps breaking stuff is tmp being noexec when i reboot, fixed fstab
<mikegriffin> seems everything is good now
<bazhang> !find open office
<ubottu> office is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<mikegriffin> thanks for an alpha that works better than some os release
<bazhang> !find openoffice
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 204 others)
<mikegriffin> i think you meant apt-cache search openoffice | grep ^openoffice  :P
<Arenlor> !find openoffice.org
<mikegriffin> good day
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 203 others)
<Arenlor> Happy New Year
<DanaG> Wed Dec 31 21:38:09 PST 2008
<DanaG> Hmm, my USB sound card is interesting... in hal, it shows a tree: top level is "USB device"
<DanaG> under that: Audio Control Interface, two Audio Streaming Interfaces, and a Hub Interface.
<DanaG> Under the Control interface is the "USB Audio Sound Card", and below that, the ALSA Capture, Control, and Playback.
<DanaG> Oh, and a HID interface at the same level as all the other Interfaces.
<DanaG> ‏‫‏‫‏‫‏‫‮‏Happy New Year.‮‬‬
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Happy New Year
<DanaG> Woah.... I didn't type that myself. =þ
<DanaG> Pidgin did for me... odd.
 * DanaG wishes PulseAudio would make a HID device attached to an audio device... control _that_ audio device.
<maco> anyone else have pidgin running but the FUSA is still showing the power icon and lacking IM status options?
<SwedeMike> I installed alpha2 and did all current updates and now everything seems to work great on my Lenovo X200, it correctly detected the native screen resolution, everything worked out of the box, where 8.10 had (and still has) problems
<SwedeMike> it also seems to be more energy efficient, vista gives me 9-10 hours of battery time, 8.10 5-6 hours, 9.04a seems to be around 7-8
<ccooke> SwedeMike: (asking out of interest only) did you have resolution problems before?
<SwedeMike> ccooke: well, somehow I managed to get 8.10 have the correct resolution after login (it's wrong at the login screen), I never managed to fix it when trying 64bit 8.10
<SwedeMike> but right now 8.10 32bit is ok
<ccooke> okay
<ccooke> I'm looking forward to 64-bit being fully viable for me in 9.04
<ccooke> (64-bit flash *and* a 64-bit Java web plugin. I need both for work)
<SwedeMike> yeah, that'll be nice
<SwedeMike> I think I'm going to backup my current 8.10 hd and then dist-upgrade to 9.04 and see if that works as well
<SwedeMike> (I installed 9.04a on another HD I have around)
<SwedeMike> I tried the alternate installer and used encrypted lvm, but I couldnt set manual partition sized with guided partitioning, which I think one should be able to
<ccooke> I'll be going my first wipe-and-reinstall in ages for this - I want to make a go for 64-bit
<SwedeMike> I'm running 64bit 8.10 on another computer, but without well working flash
<ccooke> although it's easier in this setup than most - I have /home as a partition, plus two equal root partitions (one for work, one to test)
<SwedeMike> it's mostly a server
<XiXaQ> will Empathy replace Pidgin in Jaunty?
<ikonia> don't think so
<s0u][ight> will cheese be fixed?
<ikonia> there i a pidgin package for jaunty so I assume no
<ikonia> s0u][ight: thats the aim
<s0u][ight> in hardy it worked just file :(
<XiXaQ> ikonia, oh, but Pidgin would obviously be available anyway. I was talking about the default.
<XiXaQ> there were discussions about replacing it for intrepid, but it needed to mature a bit first.
<ikonia> I dton' think so
<XiXaQ> I really like the promises that empathy holds and I'm sure it will replace Pidgin soon.. I think it would be nice it that happened now, so we could have a couple of cycles to "get used to it" well in time for 10.04.
<emet_> does jaunty have firefox 3.1 as default?
<emet_> !info firefox-3.1
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.1): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<andersk> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<andersk> So I think 3.0 is still the default.
<XiXaQ> it's reasonable to assume 3.1 will be default by release though.
<CarlFK> line 7: Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<CarlFK> I think that is because line 36: Unpacking mysql-server-5.0 (from .../mysql-server-5.0_5.0.67-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/104372/
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-02
<terli> have the maintainers already locked down the package revisions?
<crimsun> terli: come again?
<crimsun> it is such a pain that all these media players save libraries to their own formats
<crimsun> syncing rhythmbox, sonata/mpd, banshee, and songbird is a PITA
<terli> chrimsun
<terli> I just use a folder for my music
<terli> then I tell them to constantly index it
<crimsun> it's still duplicated work
<crimsun> use one friggin' library type, and have all players access it
<terli> I just use WMP for linux
<terli> works just fine
<johnflux> Can I make a suggestion for packages.ubuntu.org here?
<terli> yes
<terli> sure
<terli> suggest it to me
<terli> I'm certain someone somewhere will appreciate it somewhat
<terli> not that it's ever going to be a package, mind you, if you don't join #ubuntu-motu and maintain it yourself AKA you do it
<BHSPitLappy> crimsun, might I recommend using MPD
<BHSPitLappy> One library and media core, and your choice of frontends to steer it
<terli> BHSPitLappy: can I get an ETA on when the features discussed by that gnome turk behdad are going to be implemented in our stream?
<BHSPitLappy> terli, I'm not any position of authority
<maco> are there no ddebs for jaunty?
<crimsun> BHSPitLappy: i've used mpd (and frontends) for years
<BHSPitLappy> good
<crimsun> 20:44 < crimsun> syncing rhythmbox, sonata/mpd, banshee, and songbird is a PITA
<crimsun> note the "mpd"
<terli> why use all these
<terli> hmm?
<crimsun> terli: my previous life as a core-dev wasn't constrained to "just use the one client i like". it's difficult to reproduce bugs that people report unless you, well, use the apps.
<crimsun> maco: jaunty has ddebs.
<crimsun> usual place and everything
<crimsun> terli: also, i'm still awaiting further context [from you] regarding: 20:19 < terli> have the maintainers already locked down the package revisions?
<terli> I mean ubuntu+1 wise
<crimsun> terli: i don't know what you imply by "package revisions"
<terli> I havn't seen any updates to the jaunty repo in a week or two
<terli> well a lot of the stuff IN the repo was the same version as it was in intrepid
<crimsun> terli: err, well, it has been a week full of holidays and such
<JontheEchidna> there always is a freeze a few days before an alpha is released
<JontheEchidna> and holidays of course :P
<crimsun> but there have been quite a few updates in the past week
<terli> is the jaunty repo really all that newer than the intrepid one, besides kernel updates?
<maco> crimsun: im getting 404s on it...though apt-get update seems to be trying to load the list like 3 times from ddebs, but the last time it 404s...confused
<crimsun> yes, considerably newer
<crimsun> maco: on what url(s)?
<terli> well , gnome says its 2.25, so I believe you on that, but a lot of package had the same revision number in synaptic
<maco> crimsun: Err http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/main Packages
<maco> same for restricted, universe, and multiverse
<crimsun> maco: that url won't even begin to make sense til post-jaunty
<maco> same for proposed and security
<crimsun> same for jaunty-proposed, jaunty-backports, and jaunty-security
<maco> oh
<maco> ok then
<crimsun> terli: the archive pool for jaunty is already quite different to intrepid
<crimsun> at least in terms of main/restricted.
<terli> hmm
<crimsun> in terms of universe and multiverse, not nearly as much, since the vast majority are synced from Debian testing/unstable, which is also in freeze (well, testing is).
<terli> should gnome say 2.25.3?
<crimsun> as of 2008-12-17, yes
<maco> crimsun: glade-3 is broken. *pout*
<crimsun> terli: if you don't know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule, you should
<maco> new kernel...time to reboot
<crimsun> terli: from there, you'll note that 19 feb is as close to a "freeze for new packages" as one might see
<crimsun> terli: of course, devs nearly always file exception requests (not to mention major desktop components, like GNOME and KDE, have standing exceptions)
 * JontheEchidna tends to find that the amount of updates never decreases after feature freeze :P
<terli> I want to be in a state of CONSTANT change :-D
<terli> I want access to a gnome repo that updates nightly
<crimsun> well, i'm working on that for pulseaudio and userspace alsa-*
<crimsun> the mozillateam does a great job [of building nightlies/weeklies] with the various xulrunner-based apps
<terli> woudn't it be great if there was a version/variant of ubuntu that linked to 3000+ servers that nightly built all of the developer's apps
<terli> I know you want to say GENTOO ><
<crimsun> that is a use case for ppas
<JontheEchidna> I believe human resources is the bottleneck for speed of updates
<JontheEchidna> some things just work better with humans around than with blind automation, imo
<terli> believe me when I say after I finish this degree, I'm going to learn gnome/glade and at least test code for the gnome ppls
<terli> I wanna stop this gnome shell thing , but if I can't do that , at least I could ask and help ensure it has everything I'm used to included
<atester> what packages do I need to install in order to get the binary nvidia drivers in Jaunty?
<Arenlor> atester: a quick ubuntu packages search brought up: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia+binary&searchon=all&suite=jaunty&section=all
<atester> Arenlor: thank you
<crimsun> depending on your hw, one of nvidia-*-kernel-source and its corresponding nvidia-glx-*
<crimsun> keep in mind that none of the Nvidia drivers currently work correctly with jaunty's X.Org due to a server abi mismatch
<crimsun> you'll need to use the previous 1.5 server abi
<ionstorm> what is a good way to share files with windows users over the internet, something newb friendly, these ppl are stupid, wanna share movies n stuff
<ionstorm> they wont figure out netbios
<ionstorm> lol
<Arenlor> samba maybe?
<Arenlor> ssh is the best
<atester> crimsun: thanks, but how will I know which of the nvidia drivers use the previous 1.5 server abi?
<Arenlor> I like putty on windows with openssh-server on linux, but not sure the other way around
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> whats the best way to install jaunty on a usb flash drive?
<lubosz> UNetbootin just installs the installer
<lubosz> the ubuntu boot disk creation tool needs a fat filesystem, and that sucks on benchmarks
<mikegriffin> crimsun: hey thanks for the advise the other day
<mikegriffin> s/se/ce/
<mikegriffin> interestingly enough when going from gg to jj, dkms was not automagically installed, i went ahead and did so manually. now to attempt to get my tainted nvidia driver working with this new magic
<mikegriffin> another oddity is that I was not presented the EULA for firefox yet have the branding installed
<mikegriffin> chrome://ubufox/content/mozeula.html does not display anything
<CarlFK> dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-poppler/python-poppler_0.8.1-1.dsc
<CarlFK> tar xvf python-poppler_0.8.1.orig.tar.gz makes pypoppler-0.8.1/ but python-poppler_0.8.1-1.diff.gz makes python-poppler-0.8.1
<CarlFK> how can that happen?
<CarlFK> whoops, this isn't motu...
<Skiessi> !info bristol
<ubottu> bristol (source: bristol): vintage synthesizer emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-13ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 336 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<Killeroid> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-03
<mn> Hello, I would like to test Jaunty.  I have 8.10.  How may I upgrade to the Jaunty alpha?
<mikegriffin> do-release-upgrade -d   perhaps
<mn> mikegriffin: will this autoupgrade, or just give me the choice to continue?
<mikegriffin> you know what alpha means don't you?
<mn> mikegriffin: yes
<mn> I want to know if it works so I'll know if I need to make another partition and install on that.  If I can't upgrade to the alpha, then no sense in making another partition
<mikegriffin> it will modify sources.list and grab the new meta data followed by a prompt to proceed, at that point if you say no, it will undo the changes to sources.list and clean up meta iirc
<mikegriffin> tried it once a few days ago and it seems like that is what happened but ymmv
<mn> ah  ok
<mikegriffin> i just went to jj and most things are working, some are very broken
<mn> What is it that's broken?
<mikegriffin> various things, nothing that is a show stopper or easy to describe
<mn> oh
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=13322
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder how long it'll be before I'll be able to use compiz on OSS drivers.
<DanaG> Is there any way to get PulseAudio to use a HID device attached to a USB audio device... to control that audio device rather than the default audio device?
<Arodon> when I try to bring up a gnome-terminal or any other terminal I get the dialog "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal", and when I try to ssh into the machine I get "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0", which I assume is another symptom of the same problem. What's going on here?
<nowimproved> how can I just upgrade to 8.10?
<nowimproved> or is 9.04 ok to upgrade to?
<naught101> Has anyone had any trouble connecting to wireless networks in the past week?
<somethingclever> hey i keep getting an error trying to upgade to jaunty alpha 2
<somethingclever> http://pastebin.com/df2b4205
<somethingclever> can any one help me out?
<somethingclever> is anyone online?
<somethingclever> it just keeps happening and i dont know what to do
<ikonia> somethingclever: use a different repo, or manaully/visually check it
<ikonia> somethingclever: don't forget jaunty is still in development so can and will break
<somethingclever> how do i get the update manager to look at a different repo?
<ikonia> somethingclever: with respect if you cant manage the package manager you shouldn't be upgrading to alpha software in my opinion
<somethingclever> probably not, im not too worried about breaking the system, though. i just
<somethingclever> kinda want to mess with jaunty
<ikonia> think of it from a point of view of people supporting you, if you can't change the package managers sources, your going to be asking for help with everything in a development repo
<ikonia> which isn't really the intention of the channel
<ikonia> but it's your call if you want to push on, just realise you won't get support for it
<somethingclever> i get it, after the upgrade is done, im sure I can manage from there
<somethingclever> if not
<somethingclever> I'll reinstall
<somethingclever> no biggie
<ikonia> ok, good luck
<dimsim> q: will ndiswrapper and ndisutils ndisgtk be available in xubuntu for PPC? Im running an old ibook g3 600mhz and trying to hook up a wireless Linksys WUSB300N
<homy> hi, I have a question: I'm running jaunty currently, but I can only access "low graphics mode" with a tiny resolution. I have nvidia geforce 7050. Jockey doesn't show me any drivers, installing the nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-### doesn't work (either aptitude says No candidate version found or it wants to remove xorg).
<homy> Any possibility of running in higher resolution/with compiz?
<homy> well, I guess jaunty is still alpha, so I'll try again later.
<thesaltydog> few users from 8.04 are reporting that during a dist-upgrade they had a lot of Jaunty (9.04) packages installed!
<skorasaurus> hi, how do I request a package to be upgraded on jaunty ? do I contact the maintainers ? (MOTU, in this case, on their mailing list ?)
<Raspberry> anybody want to comment the sstate of today's daily iso build?
<Raspberry> good ... bad... use alpha 2 instead?
<the_dark_warrio> where can I see the current features available in this alpha release?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/104999/ apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 The following packages will be REMOVED:   xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core...  xorg-everthing....
<CarlFK> so does that mean I will have no X?
<TheInfinity> yep
<TheInfinity> -> report it as bug. dependency problem ;)
<dtchen> remember that the new X server abi (1.6) is incompatible with the current Nvidia drivers in the repo
<dtchen> TheInfinity: it isn't a dependency problem/bug. it's correct.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/105002/  theres the result
<TheInfinity> dtchen: hmm ok. :)
<CarlFK> so I am guessing I should go back to ibex
<TheInfinity> dtchen: so more a version problem of nvidia drivers.
<TheInfinity> ok i dont have to use this drivers, didnt know
<TheInfinity> CarlFK: jaunty is alpha. what do you expect? :)
<jsnyder> re: conversation about nvidia-glx-96: why include those drivers at all to install if installing them breaks x?
<jsnyder> that said.. "it's beta" is a perfectly valid response
<dtchen> because there is no existing driver that IS compatible with the 1.6 abi yet?
<dtchen> (obviously referring to fglrx & nvidia here)
<dtchen> also, it's standard for things to break horribly for the first several alphas
<jsnyder> right, but, it is broken, is the only point i'm making
<TheInfinity> jsnyder: will be fixed when nvidia releases compatible drivers
<jsnyder> the  package description may be right, but the result of installing it is broken
<jsnyder> right
<dtchen> no, it works fine with the current fglrx & nvidia drivers if you pin to the previous versions of xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<dtchen> i've been running that on my laptop for some time
<jsnyder> right
<dtchen> (sorry, typing on this g1 is pretty slow)
<jsnyder> are those in the jaunty repo, or do you have to pin it from intrepid
<dtchen> you have to pull from launchpad
<dtchen> they were formerly in jaunty
<jsnyder> ah, is there a ppa or something?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> use the lp links for those versions
<jsnyder> ah, ok
<jsnyder> fair enough, and then just pin the versions
<dtchen> 7.4~5ubuntu5, 1.5.3-1ubuntu1, 2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu6, respectively
<jsnyder> i think i may just wait on intrepid until those releases happen
<jsnyder> ok
<dtchen> i also use 0.15.2-0ubuntu7 of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<jsnyder> also, nvidia are just planning to update the mainline, most-modern drivers, I assume?  not the old ones needed to support older hardware?
<dtchen> likely, tho' i am no engineering manager at nvidiaq
<CarlFK> how do I pin thing?
<dtchen> see apt_preferences
<jsnyder> it'd be nice in the mean time to provide deprecated packages for x, that could get installed alongside the nvidia drivers, but I suppose I understand not wanting to support 2 versions of X
<jsnyder> i presume you just mean doing holds on packages?
<dtchen> the release notes for the current alphas make a point to state not using on prod systems
<dtchen> pins are not the same as holds
<dtchen> the former is done solely through conffile, the latter, through an interactive session with apt/dpkg
<jsnyder> right, I've done that previously when I've installed my own versions of netatalk with ssl enabled.
<jsnyder> I see, in the man page for apt_preferences
<jsnyder> thanks
<CarlFK> dtchen: im ok with all this - it's a box hooked to my TV so I can watch crap.  as long as it doesn't catch fire and burn my house down while I sleep...
<dtchen> the gpl doesn't guarantee it won't...
<CarlFK> so it's a good environment for testing and getting buggs flushed out
<CarlFK> Ill put some 2 leeter bottles of soda on top of it.  fire will cause the bottles to explode, and the resulting spray will put out the fire
<CarlFK> or at lest the bang will wake me up
<jsnyder> there you go
<jsnyder> actually, with crt monitors it used to be possible to potentially blow out your monitor if you set things up incorrectly
<jsnyder> http://www.daemonnews.org/199901/xpert.html
<jsnyder> I think the X configurator used to carry some sort of warning a while ago to that effect...
<CarlFK> I have another box that likes to reboot durring the boot process.  ran memtest for 12 hours, no errors
<CarlFK> tried some kernel noThisNthat, no help
<CarlFK> what is the most 'safe' set of kernel params?
<jsnyder> you might want to try disabling acpi
<CarlFK> im sure I did :)
<jsnyder> hrm..
<jsnyder> does it boot to single user?
<CarlFK> nope
<CarlFK> not sure it ever gets past mounting the root fs
<CarlFK> it does get to that, becuase it just started doing fsck
<jsnyder> so it blows up on fsck?
<jsnyder> do live cds boot?
<CarlFK> I looked away, I looked back a few min later, it was back to POST
<jsnyder> hmm..
<CarlFK> juanty live cd also did the reboot loop
<CarlFK> I have a 7.10 cd I should try
<jsnyder> ok, so it's not the disk drive
<jsnyder> yeah, i'd try a release version
<CarlFK> fsck, got about 2 = up, rebooted.  7.10 cd was in, i picked safe graphics mode, the bouncy bar bounced back and forth maybe 2 times, reboot
<jsnyder> so you tried acpi=off and noapic?
<CarlFK> leme do that now...
<jsnyder> I haven't had any boards with wonky acpi or apic recently, but those have helped in the past
<jsnyder> sometimes bios updates have fixed issues like that too
<jsnyder> I suppose the other standard procedure of pulling everything not necessary to boot whichever media you have the OS on applies as well.
<CarlFK> trying ... acpi=off noapic
<CarlFK> wholy crap - the 7.10 cd booted to a desktop
<jsnyder> nice
<CarlFK> crap - I should have done some lshw to get bios id stuff...
<CarlFK> booted the jaunty alt installer with acpi=off noapic - thats working.
<CarlFK> could just be that the box needed to warm up...
<jsnyder> interesting
#ubuntu+1 2009-01-04
<darnell> i cant upgrade to jaunty always says that some packages cant be downloaded
<darnell> W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<darnell> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<darnell> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<darnell> hello?
<darnell> can someone help with that?
<darnell> nevermind, ill just edit sources.list
<mikegriffin> i dont see partner in any of the releases
<crimsun> you need to enable it
<crimsun> System> Administration> Software Sources> Third-Party Software> Partner
<mikegriffin> hadnt noticed that repo before
<johninlex> hello all
<johninlex> I know this is the wrong place for support with atheros wireless cards,  but I have tried my local chat, #ubuntu, and madwiwfi and I cant find any help anywhere. can you all please help
<johninlex> I have a atheros AR242X ,  I have tried 6 different drivers and I cant get it to work
<mikegriffin> if someone is able to and hopes to help, they will certainly need a little more detail
<dereks> hello all, i am running the latest jaunty, and my x is broken (using nvidia's video drivers from the repo), is this a known issue? is there a workaround?
<mikegriffin> dereks: set to nv instead of nvidia for driver in xorg.conf until you figure it out
<dereks> mikegriffin: i did that :) but i like nvidia's when possible
<mikegriffin> you asked for a workaround
<mikegriffin> i just upgraded and also have a broken nvidia binary driver, i have yet to spend much time working on it
<mikegriffin> was this a new install or an upgrade?
<dereks> mikegriffin: new install
<mikegriffin> are you familiar with dkms? i am just figuring out where the pieces are
<emet_> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9.3-1 (jaunty), package size 2074 kB, installed size 5872 kB
<emet_> :oo
<^Manu> is it recommended not to use 9.04?
<^Manu> 8.10 is causing me problems.
<^Manu> what sort of things should i expect to go wrong in 9.04?
<kniolet> ^Manu: you can probably expect things to just randomly not work if using a pre-release version
<kniolet> since they are still in the process of getting everything to work together
<^Manu> the 8.10 iso seems to be busted, it wont boot no matter what i do.. the 8.04 and 9.04 iso's both work fine..
<^Manu> i've downloaded 8.10 from 2 different places, and burned it to a few discs at different speeds... i can't install 8.10 :/
<kniolet> i would install 8.04 then update to 8.10 then, personally
<^Manu> i have no internet .. i can't update on the net :(
<kniolet> ah
<^Manu> i have unmetred access to a bunch of iso's, that's it..
<^Manu> so 9.04 will just cause me problems then? without a doubt?
<kniolet> well, it depends how much you care if some things may not work sometimes then lol if it were me, i would install 8.04, it wasn't that much different than 8.10
<^Manu> its just a media player.. i don't need the gui..
<^Manu> i have 8.04 installed now..
<kniolet> i would say its very likely that 9.04 would cause you some problems
<^Manu> its too old..
<^Manu> it doesn't support my hardware.
<kniolet> especially if you cant update it
<^Manu> i had to install the kernel from 9.04 in 8.04 to make the ethernet and sata work..
<^Manu> but i need video drivers from 8.10 at least aswell..
<^Manu> and its leading into a mess.
<kniolet> ah
<kniolet> i wonder why your 8.10 iso's are not booting
<^Manu> i have no idea..
<kniolet> well if its not a critical system, you could always instal 9.04 and hope for the best
<^Manu> either the 8.10 kernel doesn't like this pc for some reason, or the burner i'm using really doesn't like something about the 8.10 iso..
<^Manu> there's something slightly wrong with the 8.10 iso either way..
<^Manu> i've wasted a bunch of cd's on it.. i only have one left... i can't waste that one.
<^Manu> yeah, that's what i'm thinking..
<^Manu> will 9.04 update as it progresses?
<^Manu> ie, will updates be released, until i am running an effective mirror of the release when it comes?
<kniolet> yes, it updates constantly
<kniolet> but that could be a pain without internet...
<^Manu> okay well i'll just see how i go i guess..
<^Manu> i need cutting edge drivers..
<kniolet> how will you update it?
<kniolet> lol
<^Manu> 9.04 has the latest kernel and seems to get the latest stuff yeah?
<^Manu> i have extremely slow internet, i can update one or 2 packages..
<kniolet> ah
<^Manu> but i can't install 8.10 from the net.. thats hundreds of mb..
<kniolet> yep thats true
<^Manu> haha, it's not going well.. the 9.04 installers partitioning program is having trouble straight up :(
<crimsun> if you need cutting edge drivers, current 9.04 won't work
<crimsun> the X server abi is incompatible with the proprietary non-Free drivers
<^Manu> intel drivers are free aren't they?
<^Manu> are the intel drivers supported by 9.04?
<crimsun> yes
<^Manu> so i'll be okay then?
<^Manu> i have an X4500HD, very new intel IGP..
<crimsun> that's just as far as the X server abi is concerned
<^Manu> man.. everything i try and do is causing a shit fight..
<^Manu> i've heard that i can copy the 8.10 live cd to a usb stick and boot the installer from that?
<^Manu> somehow...
<kniolet> i did that for my eeepc a while back with 8.04 i think
<^Manu> it's "Scanning disks" and taking forever..
<kniolet> i dont remember the exact process, but yeah
<^Manu> 9.04 doesn't like me either..
<kniolet> maybe some problem with the sata
<^Manu> grrr
<^Manu> the sata didn't work in 8.04
<^Manu> i installed the latest kernel from jaunty and that worked though..
<^Manu> 8.04 complained about some things while booting with that kernel, but it generally worked fine..
<kniolet> well there is always Vista (soooo j/k)
<^Manu> *sigh
<kniolet> maybe you need a different distro...
<^Manu> ubuntu is the only super cutting edge distro thats well supported.
<kniolet> ubuntu is not usually the best for supporting a broad range of drivers in my experience
<^Manu> and i like debian based distros
<^Manu> what is best?
<^Manu> can i just use debian? it's usually way old though.
<^Manu> actually, it can't hate the sata.. it displayed the partition table..
<kniolet> in my personal experience (this is just my experience) suse and mandriva tend to have much better hardware support than ubuntu (i use all three daily)
<^Manu> it just wont let me click the 'format' checkbot, and tell it the partitions mount point.
<crimsun> you could, after all, just use jaunty's kernel with the rest being hardy or intrepid
<^Manu> hrmm, i dont like rpm based distros :/
<^Manu> i can't install intrepid..
<kniolet> i like distros that work on my hardware ;-)
<^Manu> haha
<^Manu> okay, so what i'll do now..
<^Manu> is boot 8.04 again.
<^Manu> change my package repos to intrepid.
<^Manu> and install the latest video drivers from intrepid..
<^Manu> and hope for the best..
<^Manu> what are the chances if epic meltdown?
 * kniolet wishes you luck
<^Manu> so 'high' then?
<kniolet> i dunno
<kniolet> thats hard to say without trying it
<^Manu> man, linux sucks.. it never bloody works :P
<^Manu> i've been messing with this for 2 and a half days now..
<kniolet> wait didnt you say you dont need the gui?
<^Manu> trying assorted mixtures of stuff...
<^Manu> i plan to boot right into xbmc, a media front end..
<^Manu> and i'll want to run emulators and shit too..
<^Manu> but i don't *need* a gui... no..
<kniolet> ah
<kniolet> just wondering since you updating the video drivers
<^Manu> i do need all the drivers and shit set up properly. and i'm a linux spastic.. i figured ubuntu would sort that out for me, and then i'd just edit the startup to not start the window manager.
<^Manu> well i need the video drivers for video related stuff, but i don't need a windows environment..
<^Manu> jaunty's being retarded.. the partition tool is freaking out for some reason..
<^Manu> i can't progress...
<kniolet> :-(
<^Manu> i just need to tell it which partition is root....
<^Manu> i need an easy way to boot from a cd image on a usb..
<^Manu> i'm so over messing with shit..
<kniolet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<^Manu> okay, so i have a new idea..
<^Manu> i can install the latest intel driver from source in 8.04 right?
<^Manu> how do i go abou tthat?
<jwhite93> Hi, I am doing the upgrade right now, what do you guys think about it? What should I expect?
<andresmh> not sure if this is the right place for this as I am running 8.10 but I enabled ubuntu-backport I got the 2.6.27-11 kernel from ubuntu-backport and a couple of things stopped working. Is that relevant for Jaunty? Should I report it somewhere?
<x1250> andresmh, report the bug against intrepid.
<andresmh> ok
<terli> someone wake up and take my bug report, I've got an issue specific to 8.10 and compiz.
<terli> To be specific , when all graphical effects are turned off and metacity runs alone, firefox does... weird shit.
<jussi01> !bug | terli
<ubottu> terli: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<terli> but if you turn compiz back on , even if it uses the gtk generic generator
<terli> it will not freak out
<jussi01> and terli, please watch the language
<terli> jussi01: are you certain you want me to file the bug report?
<jussi01> terli: bug reports are a good thing if thewres a bug. also, 8.10 support is in #ubuntu now
<terli> When I file bug reports people on canary island run around in really small circles holding their ears and chanting "nonononono this should never, ever, ever happen even with a one in a million chance!"
<terli> um, sorry I ment jaunty
<terli> 9.04
<terli> I'm getting my versions mixed up
<jussi01> hehe. ok, but please do file a bug report, if its not correct a triager will tell you
<terli> well I don't know what to file it on
<terli> firefox or compiz
<terli> it technically effects neither
<terli> and it involves both
<jussi01> terli: there is an "I dont know" option
<terli> *rolls some dice*
<terli> the dice say this issue will not be fixed by release date.
<terli> *crushes the dice into really small dicelets*
<jussi01> terli: please file the bug, it doesnt take long, and lets see. :)
<terli> I'm doing it ASAP
<terli> bug report filed.
<terli> hey, does anyone else have problems with 3d acceleration running old radeon cards in jaunty?
<TheInfinity> terli: with fglrx_
<terli> um
<terli> radoen
<terli> aiglx
<terli> open source
<charlie-tca> Is there any way to bring up the i810 chipset in Jaunty? I get a blank screen for gdm, and a lot of color
<charlie-tca> in the tty terminals. I can´t use any of it.
<terli> I get the same thing for the terminals
<terli> gdm works fine here though
<terli> try shaking the cursor :-P
<terli> hey! YOU! DEVS! users have to be in group video for accelleration!
<ikonia> Poison[BLX]: the module you seek maybe in the additional modules packages, but I don't think it is
<Poison[BLX]> the restricted modules?
<ikonia> yup
<Poison[BLX]> it's not :/
<Poison[BLX]> madwifi based drivers are, but they don't work on the card I have
<ikonia> rats
<Poison[BLX]> actually running intrepid on the box, but grabbed the jaunty 2.6.28 kernel because 100 mi away from here I have the same card in a Gentoo box and couldn't get it running with anything other than 2.6.28 and the ath5k driver lol
<ikonia> mixing the kernel is a bad call
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<crimsun> perfectly reasonable but unsupported
 * DanaG wishes there were a non-warranty-voiding way to make his new USB sound card stop BLINKING.
<Poison[BLX]> DanaG: black electrical tape over the led?
 * DanaG slaps the manufacturer ("Voyetra Turtle Beach")...
<DanaG> I mean why the <asterisks> does a sound card need to BLINK?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Electrical tape would work, yes.
<DanaG> I also wonder why it has a "Speaker" slider AND a "Speaker 1" slider.
<Poison[BLX]> How, without any access to internet from a *nix system, would I get ahold of the tree and headers to hand build a module? Everything I've found starts with the assumption that I can use apt-get
<DanaG> You can download the headers .deb file and stick it on a storage device of some sort.
<DanaG> Use another system to download the deb file.
<Poison[BLX]> DanaG: all I have in the way of other systems is a borrowed Vista laptop (and no joy on livecd wireless working on it, painfully enough)
<Poison[BLX]> I'm about ready to pack up the system and drag it off 100mi with me to some proper internet... it would spare the silly questions ;)
<DanaG> What I mean is, you could download from in Windows.
<DanaG> Just browse the http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool tree to find the headers .deb files.
<DanaG> Or even go to packages.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> (that'll give you info on dependencies, which you'll need.)
<Poison[BLX]> ooh, handy! thanks!
<DanaG> You'll likely need linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28, linux-headers-2.6.28-generic, and some other variants.
<DanaG> start at the top with linux-headers-generic.
<DanaG> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> if you have register-level data docs, you can simply twiddle the appropriate registers to disable the blinking or the led altogether
<crimsun> or, if you can disable the blinking in another os, just sniff the urb traffic
<crimsun> the latter process is more time-consuming, of course, but it's how we reverse-engineer a lot of stupid OEM usb-audio quirks
<Poison[BLX]> thanks for all the help on this (especially considering how far removed from "supported" it technically is... :D)
<DanaG> The official drivers don't let you disable it, either.
<DanaG> The official Turtle Beach drivers make it a solid red on mute, but alternate CM106 drivers I need for Vista 64 do not.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should contact the company and ask how to disable the LED entirely.
<crimsun> yeah, ask for docs, too, while you're at it =)
<DanaG> Even their own Vista64 drivers also don't have working channels 7 and 8, supposedly.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another thing in my laptop: AES2810 fingerprint reader... http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Unsupported_devices#AuthenTec_AES2550_.26_AES2810
<DanaG> "  Sourcing one of each of these devices (this is made difficult because they only seem to be found in laptops) " -- not really that hard; it's like 30 bucks for the board from HP's parts store.
<crimsun> get one and ship it to daniel drake, then
<DanaG> http://h20141.www2.hp.com/hpparts/Part_Where_Used.asp?mscssid=FA5D63B6FE14424B8CAD91E598E90F44&SearchCriteria=495063-001
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my issue with the stick buttons on the touchpad... it turns out it also affects Windows.  I can't use stick-middle for scrolling and pad-middle for actual middle button. :(
<crimsun> do you have an alps or a synaptics?
<DanaG> Synaptics.
<crimsun> interesting. hp usually ships alps.
<DanaG> The stick's buttons seem to be actually wired to the touchpad device, electrically. :(
<DanaG> It also has multi-touch disabled; my old laptop's Synaptics could do at least basic multi-touch.
<DanaG> No "Advanced Capability Bits" reported.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is there any way to tell, from an xorg log, which CRTCs particular outputs on a video card are attached to?
<DanaG> My dad got an HD3450 video card with DVI-I, HDMI, and VGA, and I'm trying to figure out (without buying any hardware) whether it'll be able to do DVI-D + HDMI.
<DanaG> Simultaneously, I mean.
<crimsun> DanaG: depends how verbose the logging to Xorg.*.log is
<DanaG> Aah.  He's using XP, but I'd be using the Intrepid 64-bit livecd.
<DanaG> For comparison, here's the log on my laptop.  http://pastebin.com/f3826df28
<DanaG> Oh, easiser: xrandr --verbose
<soc> hi
<soc> in gnome-appearance the dpi setting is not correct
<soc> it seems that it is hard coded to 96 instead of the real dpi of the display
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<soc> btw, i just wonder why the dpi is changeable by the user ...
<soc> this seems pretty stupid to me ...
<DanaG> I also think it's bad that people recommend CHANGING the dpi setting as a fix for too-big font sizes.
<DanaG> If your fonts are too big... change the font size!
<DanaG> "My fonts are too big!" answer: "Change it to 96DPI!" -- WRONG!
<crimsun> err, not precisely
<crimsun> if there is a dpi issue with the driver, then that definitely needs to be fixed
<soc> yes, it would be better to remove that dpi-thing in gnome
<soc> crimsun: but it has to be fixed in the xorg.conf, not in some gconf-key
<DanaG> What I mean is that, if the DPI is correct and the fonts are too big... people suggest changing the DPI, and that's wrong.
<soc> so either the whole setting should change the xorg.conf-file or remove it
<DanaG> On my laptop, radeon and radeonhd give different DPI results.
<soc> DanaG: yes, i have seen that many times
<DanaG> Real DPI is 147; radeonhd gets it correct.  Radeon assumes 96.
<soc> maybe it would be good to slap a big label next to the dpi setting "don't touch this freaking thing "
<DanaG> Or link here:
<soc> this bug annoys the hell out of me
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<soc> at least 5 different bug reports on that matter and at least the same amount on "ideas" on brainstorm
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, that bit about changing the font size as a hackaround is understood to be utterly incorrect
<crimsun> however, we do need the infrastructure to be correct -first-
<soc> crimsun: the gnome bug is already fixed"
<DanaG> It also reminds me of how people often suggest "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as if it were the be-all, end-all (not sure I'm using that expression correctly) of solutions.
<soc> the patch is already there, who checks that xorg's values are at least reasonable, before using them
<soc> either gnome has forgotten to include the patch, or ubuntu has forgotten it
<soc> either way, it sucks :-P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so that is a bug:
<DanaG> (II) RADEON(0): clock: 165.3 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm
<DanaG> (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<soc> that radeon thing is obsolete by all means, i hope they through it out in the future
<DanaG> It has all the info it needs: physical size and screen resolution (1920x1200); it shouldn't be assuming 96.
<soc> DanaG: can you point me to the svn/git?
<DanaG> svn?  I haven't used it, myself.
<soc> ah ok
<DanaG> I'm actually using Jaunty with the Intrepid X server, so I can use fglrx; oddly enough, anything newer than 8.543 panics.
<DanaG> Or rather, gets a general protection fault.
<DanaG> That reminds me: /me switches to radeonhd...
<DanaG> OOpsie... (EE)  No devices detected.
<soc> ouch
<soc> which card?
<soc> afaiu thgis is our problem:
<soc> driver sets the wrong dpi -> toolkits expect that xorg doesn't report the right idea, assume something themselves -> toolkits have userchangeable dpi-settings, so users can fix it theirselves -> users do stupid things with it like using it to change their font size
<DanaG> Mobility HD3650.
<DanaG> Note that I'm also on the Intrepid radeonhd.
<DanaG> Latest 64-bit Jaunty kernel breaks * by building CONFIG_DRM=y
<DanaG> * as in "everything"
<soc> :-/
<soc> mhh will try it
<DanaG> ... apparently it affects radeonhd, and not just fglrx.
<soc> have jaunty myself
<DanaG> Either that... or loading the fglrx module breaks loading radeonhd.
<DanaG> ... even after unloading fglrx.
<DanaG> I do wonder why all the newer fglrx versions give me hard-lockups like that.
<DanaG> It happens even with fglrx on the intrepid livecd.
 * DanaG tries fglrx again...
<DanaG> Undefined symbol firegl_queryMCRange
<soc> you have to reboot
<soc> DanaG: i'm just bugging the radeon-devs about the dpi ...
<DanaG> The thing is, fglrx is also broken... undefined symbol.
<soc> could you load radeon and tell me the output of xdpyinfo | grep resolution?
<DanaG> That gives 147x147.
<soc> mhh
<DanaG> Perhaps the log is lying about using 96x96.
<soc> and what does your xorg-log say?
<soc> is 147 right?
<DanaG> (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<soc> could you paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com?
<DanaG> 147 is correct.
<soc> ah ok
<DanaG> handy thing: serial-over-lan.  it lets me get full stacktraces for panics and such.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f71b2be17
<soc> thx
<DanaG> That's fglrx panic log.
<soc> i would need the log with "(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)"
<DanaG> Oh, the full Xorg log?  Easy enough.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f184b7b55
<DanaG> (pidgin slashexec plugin + pastebinit == win)
<DanaG> Oh, I see why it's getting undefined symbol: that symbol is in libfglrxdrm... which won't load because of the CONFIG_DRM=y
<Volkodav>  why would the router reboot itself sporadically ? Tried 2 different firmwares Oleg's and dd-wrt mega build - same thing
<Volkodav> on Asus WL500 Premium v2
<DanaG> bug 312721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312721 in linux "Jaunty: CONFIG_AGP=y breaks ATI graphics" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312721
<DanaG> ah, that's the one.
<DanaG> Good, fix committed.
<DanaG> I do still wonder why newer fglrx panics, whereas the older one does not.
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-04
<pasjr> how many software sources are up for Ubuntu lucid 10.04
<BUGabundo> pasjr: prob the same as in every other release
<BUGabundo> give or take a few
<BUGabundo> my synaptic counts a little over 30k packages
<BUGabundo> but I have a few PPAs
<pasjr> I was looking but I not found any, tried some of the ones from 9.10 but they seem to cause conflict
<yofel> pasjr: hm? define what you understand under 'software sources'
<pasjr> system>Admin>SoftwareSources-othersoftware
<pasjr> maybe I have misunderstood something
<yofel> pasjr: othersoftware are ppa repositories or other external repos
<yofel> pasjr: if you want to know if a ppa has software for lucid i fear you'll have to check every ppa if it does
<BUGabundo> yofel: *non* official supported repos
<pasjr> ok and is there a reason when I try the ones from 9.10 in 10.04 I get conflicts one each one
<yofel> BUGabundo: ok, makes more sense, thx
<virtuald> do anyone else get cannot allocate memory errors?
<hggdh> 9/quit
<pasjr> ok well I am going to play around and see if I cant break my system
<alex_mayorga> OK, this can't be good, when I do lspci I get "Bus error", what can it be?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, did that flash installer work or not?
<Manchuriano> Hello there, hola amigos !
<coz_> any issues with nvidia drivers  with alpha 1 so far?
<RAOF> coz_: I don't think that the binary drivers in the archive actually work with our X server yet.
<coz_> RAOF,  oh ok   thanks... I found out the hard way :(
<mac_> hi guys happy 2010!
<om26er> netbook launcher give segfault.
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<BUGabundo_work> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BUGabundo_work> not +1 question, but u guys are savy enough
<BUGabundo_work> anyone knows the eeepc bug with intel and gdm 2.20 ?
<Ian_Corne> i have an eeepc, is gdm 2.20 used in karmic?
<BUGabundo_work> not sure
<BUGabundo_work> its what my friend said he has
<yofel> Ian_Corne: karmic uses gdm 2.28 by default, but you can install gdm-2.20 from the repository
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<Ian_Corne> ah nvm then, i'm using the default one
<BUGabundo_work> why would someone do that?
<BUGabundo_work> and then complain it doesnt work?!
<Ian_Corne> because they  don't like the look
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> he is saying it doesnt work in eeepc
<BUGabundo_work> users are on diferent networks or something
<BUGabundo_work> after logout , cant login again
<BUGabundo_work> its used in schools
<Ian_Corne> 2.20 is the jaunty default
<BUGabundo_work> yah
<BUGabundo_work> one more user that doesnt know canonical delayed new GDM for 3 cycles
<Ian_Corne> Well we're using the 2.20 on regular pc's here in the computer rooms with NIS
<Ian_Corne> works fine
<BUGabundo_work> i've asked him to report
<BUGabundo_work> prob is, no matainence, and no support upstream
<BUGabundo_work> a co worker just got an upstart upgrade that mess his init scripts ... eheh
<BUGabundo_work> i love this broken upgrades
<BUGabundo_work> hey akgraner
<BUGabundo_work> how was xtmas?
<akgraner> BUGabundo_work, was great and yours?
<BUGabundo_work> great
<BUGabundo_work> New Year better
<BUGabundo_work> lots of fun and partying
<BUGabundo_work> akgraner: ?
<akgraner> BUGabundo_work, nah not too much.. just spent time with family and friends... getting organized
<akgraner> and ready to take on 2010..:-)
<BUGabundo_work> u are late
<BUGabundo_work> it already started
<akgraner> haha
<BUGabundo_work> "Digging deeper, I learned that there are many cron systems available for GNU/Linux. It appears Arch Linux is shipping dcron by default (Dillon’s cron), Red Hat has forked Vixie cron to cronie, and Debian and Ubuntu both utilize or will utilize Upstart, which will eventually replace cron entirely. It’s my understanding that launchd on Mac OS X has also replaced cron (although I haven’t verified)."
<BUGabundo_work> i did not know upstart would replace Cron
<bjsnider> i thought upstart and cron were doing two different things
<bjsnider> you can't schedule scripts to run with upstart can you?
<BUGabundo_work> no idea
<BUGabundo_work> all new to me
<joaopinto> bjsnider, they are two different things, that comparison does not make sense
<joaopinto> there seems to be a plan to implement time based events (cron alike) on upstart
<joaopinto> which is a different story :)
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: well jneves is lossing that war :D
<floating1> is ext2 ext3 or ext4 best choice on ubuntu 9.10 with p2 400mhz command-line install
<floating1> old pc
<floating1> is ext4 not a good choice
<ccooke> ext4 is the best choice of those
<floating1> ok ty
<ccooke> it's faster than ext3 but has much better protection than ext2
<joaopinto> except when it's bugged :P
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: most known bugs are fixed at the moment
<ccooke> that's the case with any fs :-)
<BUGabundo_work> for kernel 2.6.31+
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, the bug which caused corruption on large files during karmic's release is already fixed ?
<ccooke> and the worst "bug" reported against ext4 (well, declaimed against, anyway) was just an example of people assuming that all filesystems work in the same manner ;-)
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<BUGabundo_work> 2.6.30 FYI
<BUGabundo_work> ccooke: in 2.6.31
<BUGabundo_work> the io truncate
<ccooke> BUGabundo_work: *nod*
<joaopinto> ccooke, nthere have been other bugs reported later, related to other cenarios
<ccooke> joaopinto: I'm aware. I've not seen any others quite so plastered all over the internet. Hence 'declaimed' ;-)
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, you are not correct, bug 453579 is not fixex yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453579 in ubuntu-release-notes "in-place corruption of large files *without fsck or reboot* reported with linux 2.6.31-14.46 on ext4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453579
<BUGabundo_work> fix released
<BUGabundo_work> its "fixed"
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, on the release notes, it's documented, not fixed
<genii> Bleh. 18MB downloading of updates but only 20.5kB additional space to be used.
<joaopinto> isis an Elephant File System alike for linux besides NILFS ?
<joaopinto> is there
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm-2.20/+bug/491483
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 491483 in gdm "Since failsafe-x was enabled in karmic it starts if gdm is disabled and kdm is used. (low graphics mode error)" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo_work> Ian_Corne: ^^^^^
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_work: ?
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> Why would people actually use the lower version ?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_work, ya, ya, ya... :p
<cwillu_at_work> you forget where somebody lives _one_ time, and they start sending you location updates via google latitude :p
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<BUGabundo_work> updating my list
<BUGabundo_work> generating _some_ spam mail
<BUGabundo_work> gonna to a android lunch this weekend, trying to track everyone going
<BUGabundo_work> in the mean time, also trying to get some other friends
<cwillu_at_work> fancy
<cwillu_at_work> wait, lunch or launch?
<BUGabundo_work> lunch
<BUGabundo_work> next sunday
<BUGabundo_work> "Leitao" google it
 * cwillu_at_work gets distracted by mention of lunch
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.google.pt/search?aq=0&oq=leitao+da+b&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=leitao+da+bairrada
 * cwillu_at_work goes for lunch
<schilli> I booted lucid in an Eee 1005hab.  I hooked up an external monitor and it recognized it, but when I tried to make the monitors not mirror the desktop and panels went away!  The cursor was still there and moved correctly between the two monitors.
<Robschilli> I'm playing around with Lucid on my Eee PC, where should I post the results?
<BUGabundo_work> Robschilli: any prob or just success?
<BUGabundo_work> usually u could try laptop testing ml
<Robschilli> Well, I had success plugging an external monitor in, but when I tried to make the non-mirror, I had problems
<Robschilli> the desktop went away, but the cursor acted fine between the two monitors
<yofel> that sounds like a bug
<Robschilli> I'm back in Karmic now, but I can pull up the logs
<yofel> Robschilli: you do have a intel GPU?
<Robschilli> CPU? it is an atom
<yofel> Robschilli: Gpu, your graphics card ;)
<yofel> run 'lspci | grep VGA' in a terminal if you're not sure
<Robschilli> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yofel> ok, the same as me then :)
<Robschilli> doing what i did works fine in Karma
<yofel> Robschilli: can you try lucid again, and maybe run 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel' after reproducing the bug?
<Robschilli> I can do that from the ttys?  the desktop and all functionality goes away
<yofel> you can run it from a tty and save the report to send it later if your mouse is all that keeps working
<Robschilli> ok
<Robschilli> brb, rebooting.   I'll letya'll know how it went
<schilli> I'm back, (nick before was robschilli)  I was having problems with multiple monitors on an Eee...
<schilli> I was supposed to run ubuntu-bug xserver.org-video-intel...   xserver.org-video-intel does not exist...
<pasjr> How do I force on fan with 10.04?
<pasjr> I use a Toshiba Satellite A505D, running Ubuntu lucid
<yofel> schilli: the package is xserver-xorg-video-intel
<schilli> looking up the bash history and I typed ubuntu-bug xserver.xorg-video-intel
<yofel> yep, wrong package name
<schilli> dash not dot...  oops.   can I just edit the bash history so the right name pops up?
<yofel> hm... not sure, should work
<yofel> yep, editing .bash_history  does work :D
<pasjr> Fancontrol issues
<schilli> I just edited a correctly typed future...   brb
<pasjr> can anyone tell me how to set Fan to on, or at least change operating temps?  I have tried to do what I did in 9.04 but can not find that file in 10.04
<yofel> pasjr: which file?
<yofel> (note: I have no idea how to control fan speeds by hand)
<pasjr> can not remember, it was in ect/init.d/fancontroll.  there was a list of temps you could change.  but 10.04 no list
<pasjr> my laptop is running hotter than I like, and need to force on fan
<yofel> pasjr: do you have 'lm-sensors' installed?
<pasjr> yes,and I am at 52deg C
<pasjr> the rest of lm-sensors dose not work on tosh
<yofel> thats odd, /etc/init.d/fancontrol belongs to the lm-sensors package
<pasjr> tell me about it, I had that file before I ever installed lm-sensors
<yofel> hm, so controlling fan speeds worked before with fancontrol and doesn't now?
<pasjr> that is correct
<pasjr> a big part of my problem is my tosh it is not very linux friendly, have to do alot of modification to use tools
<yofel> I think you should file a bug against lm-sensors then and tag it with 'regression-potential'
<yofel> well, gotta run for now, bbl
<pasjr> ok me too im out
<schilli> "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" returns: cannot report, not a genuine ubuntu package
<yofel> schilli: do you have the xorg-edgers ppa installed?
<schilli> not if it was not in there by default
<yofel> that doesn't make sense then
<yofel> it should only give that error on ppa and self installed packages
<schilli> I did find that with one or the other monitor turned off, they both worked fine at all resolutions
<schilli> it was only when the monitor was set to 1280:1024 or 1024:786 that things got hairy
<schilli> I have to go soon, is there a forum or something I should be on?
<yofel> schilli: since this is an issue with X, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x
<genii> !info whiptail
<ubottu> whiptail (source: newt): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.10-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<schilli> yofel: ok, I'll be going over there...
<genii> bjsnider: The libbluray stuff is in your PPA ?
<DilbertDave> Hi - I can't login to Lucid using testdrive - didn't need username/password last time
<alkisg> DilbertDave: you mean the live cd? It's a known problem, I think it's fixed and it'll be soon commited...
<DilbertDave> Not a live cd - using the Testdrive app. Used it before and it worked fine but now I get the login screen and can't find a username/password listed anywhere
<DilbertDave> Odd - I stopped the VM and restarted it and it's now as if I was running from a Live CD. I'll see if it does it again the next time I pull down the daily build.
<bjsnider> genii, i'm finishing off the builds now
<bjsnider> genii, what distro are you in right now?
<DilbertDave> Bah - spoke too soon! Still doing it - refuses to accept any username, just jumps back to login screen.
<guntbert> DilbertDave: what is testdrive?
<DilbertDave> It lets you download and test the latest dev builds: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<genii> bjsnider: I'm on 64 bit Lucid, using mainly KDE4.4b2 as DE (although GNOME is also installed)
<guntbert> DilbertDave: good to know - thx
<genii> bjsnider: I don't have any BluRay discs here at work to test with but can bring tomorrow
<bjsnider> oh
<bjsnider> makes it somewhat troublesome to test then
<genii> bjsnider: If you're still around in an hour and a half, I can snag a network cable from work and test from home (KDE Network Manager is problemmatic for me right now on wifi connections but works fine on cable)
<bjsnider> i might not have a working build by then
<genii> bjsnider: Should i just check back in tomorrow then?
<bjsnider> genii, are you going to be here tonight?
<bjsnider> or is this already night where you are
<genii> bjsnider: It's 4:30-ish PM here, I'm done work at 5, home about 6 (An hour and a half from now). I could stay on from there 4-6 hours if need be
<bjsnider> well, i may get it finished tonight, and i may not
<bjsnider> if i do there might be someone else around that has a bluray player to test
<bjsnider> so it's up to you
<genii> bjsnider: I'll just check back in later tonight I guess :) I'm anxious to test since it means one less thing I need to run Windows for if it works
<bjsnider> genii, i'm not a c programmer so i'm having to figure out these api mismatches flyin' blind
<BUGabundo> sup o/
<biker_rat> How do I reverse safe grapgics mode?
<biker_rat> graphics
<biker_rat> Anybody know how to reverse safe graphics mode?
<biker_rat> OK, you are using an xorg.conf.
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-05
<iflema> __________________
<bjsnider> !find aes.h
<ubottu> Found: synaesthesia
<genii> Heh. Somewhat interesting to find synaesthesia for that request
<genii> bjsnider: Likely you want libssl-dev
<coz_> hey guys ... when can we expect nvidia drivers to work on lucid?
<crimsun> when you volunteer to help get 190.5x in :-)
<coz_> crimsun,  oh  :)
<DanaG> ooh, now a generic variant of the CM106 card I got is now available for 25 or 30 bucks, rather than the 70 I paid for mine.
<bjsnider> genii, that's correct. i think it will build this time
<bjsnider> coz_, alberto is rewriting the build scripts for the nvidia driver. that is a work in progress. until then the nvidia-vdpau ppa has drivers you use. select the 195 if you use kde
<coz_> bjsnider,  oh ok.... thanks :)
<coz_> bjsnider,  its no biggie I was just curious as to the progress
<bjsnider> i'd say he's almost done at this point
<coz_> bjsnider,  that's cool :)  let him take his time
<bjsnider> there will no longer need to be 47 files in the debian directory
<bjsnider> or on mine, 51 files
<bjsnider> genii, i can probably build this thing but i don't want you to get your hopes up that it will work very well
<genii> bjsnider: No worries, I won't be any worse off than just not being able to play my blurays in linux... which I can't do right now anyhow.
<bjsnider> i also coded in a script that copies a bunch of classified kgb documents into your home directory
<bjsnider> sorry, that should read "declassified"...again "declassified"
<NoelJB> Has anyone tried to upgrade from Hardy LTS to Lucid LTS Alpha 1?  I did it a couple of hours ago, it failed (oddly, went to Jaunty, and then after re-booting, let me go to Lucid, but that failed to upgrade properly and reboot failed).  Just restored back to Hardy, but thought I'd check in here before attempting again.
<RAOF> I don't think the LTS->LTS upgrade work has been done yet; it'll probably wait until Lucid has settled down a bit more.
<NoelJB> RAOF, thanks ... that is decidely unclear from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS
<NoelJB> Which explicitly refers to 8.04 -> 10.4, even though it then mentions 9.10 without further mention of 8.04.
<RAOF> Right.
<NoelJB> does the Karmic -> Lucid path work?  Or should I just got for a clean install?
<NoelJB> I can always restore Hardy to test the upgrade path later.
<NoelJB> <<shrug>> Off to try to clean install ...
<RAOF> Karmic -> Lucid will probably work.
<ralf_e> are there plans to replace apparmor in ubuntu? (just wondering if it makes sense to create profiles for it at this point in time)
<Hew> NoelJB, I did a Karmic -> Lucid upgrade around Alpha 1 and it worked for me.
<NoelJB> Hew, thanks.  But right now, I think I'll just do a clean Lucid install (using the alternative installer so that I can keep GRUB 1).
<RAOF> ralf_e: I'm not aware of any plans, but to be sure you'd want to check the blueprints & the security team.
<NoelJB> At least I hope that they haven't fixed/broken that option.
<RAOF> I think new installs get grub2 by default; you may be able to turn it off, though.  GRUB2 is now supporting most of what grub1 did, though, including mdraid I think.
<NoelJB> Yes, but I have a fairly complex multi-boot setup, and not enough round TUITS to re-do the whole thing with GRUB2 at the moment.
<NoelJB> Migrating to GRUB2 is on the agenda for when I get one or more round tuits, but it is a low priority.
<NoelJB> Right now the only GRUB related issue that I have is being forced to use expert mode on the alternate installer in order to use GRUB1 instead of being forced to use GRUB2.
<histo> If a package has been listed as accepted on the mailing list does that mean its availible now for lucid?
<histo> !info usbmuxd lucid
<ubottu> usbmuxd (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<histo> Yay
<histo> nvm found my answer
<histo> Hopefully they get some sort of music transfer working with iphones and ipod touches that would be nice.
<iflema> ﻿gumtrolium: did ya see the ubuntu/moblin (re)mix
<lokad> Hello together
<lokad> I have a display problem with lucid lynx on my netbook but don't know on which package I should report a bug (or search for a report)
 * BUGabundo_eyeswi yawns
<lokad> The Screen ist garbled most times when I the boot (and there seem to be dialog boxes to tell me something - but i can't read them). CTRL-ALT-DEL promtly reboots the machine.
<lokad> I can circumvent this by booting into maintanance mode an manually starting gdm.
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> what GPU lokad ?
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> and what Xorg version?
<lokad> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lokad> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lokad> X: Version: 1:7.5~3ubuntu4
<lokad> xserver-xorg-video-intel: 2.9.1-1ubuntu1
<lokad> The text messages are OK at first, but after the garbled screen switching to a console yields a blank screen
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> yeah, X 1.5 i known to be broken
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> hang in there, if u did a distupgrade
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> or try x-edgers PPA
<lokad> Did a clean reinstall. On Karmic I was on lpia, but support was dropped
<lokad> The "funny" thing is, these problems first surfaced when I attached an external monitor. but now it does not matter if it is attached or not
<lokad> if x is known to be broken I think I can still wait a couple of days and see if some update fixes this.
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> x has been a bit broken for several weeks , due to abi bump
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> most drivers require to be upgraded to the new spec
<BUGabundo_eyeswi> i think the PPA as a better version
<BUGabundo_work> lokad: if the prob is related to the 2nd monitor, try nuking xorg.conf
<lokad> have none
<lokad> Only xorg.conf.failsafe
<lokad> And Xorg.0.log / Xorg.0.log.old do not show anything conspicious ...
<lokad> Oh, no log written, the date of Xorg.0.log.old is too early
<lokad> No syslog either :(
<BUGabundo_work> maybe disk mounted as RO ?
<lokad> I mean no sylog for the incident. yeah, i think it did'nt get far enough for mounting rw.
<lokad> One of the last viewable messages was about /home beaing clean
<lokad> But to me it seems as if KMS and the intel driver get in their ways ... as I said - booting failsafe and then resuming the boot without any other actions but manually starting x yields to a perfect lucid lynx expeience
<BUGabundo_work> maco: u quite a bit of RSS reading dont u ?
<BUGabundo_work> and on several topics too
<cdE|Woozy> lokad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/502838
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 502838 in gdm "gdm starts too early, X.org/VTs fail" [High,Incomplete]
<lokad> Seems to fit, just reading it, thx
<ripps> hmmm it seems nautilus-sendto-empathy is breaking ubuntu-desktop
<ripps> and it seems libdirac is breaking my mplayer builds
<om26er_> lucid's theme colour will be orange?
<kinja-sheep> om26er: I don't know. From what I have been reading lately, it seems to be in a transition progress of orange --> chocolate brown --> green
 * om26er think green might look cool
<om26er> brown was too brown in karmic
<kinja-sheep> om26er: I never use non-default settings. :)
<kinja-sheep> Err, that was backward.
<kinja-sheep> I never use default settings.
<om26er> kinja-sheep: what fonts you use?
<kinja-sheep> I'm curious about this green though. :)
<kinja-sheep> Monospace.
<om26er> ..
<om26er> application font  ..
<kinja-sheep> Sans.
<kinja-sheep> Not everything then.
<om26er> green should be very light green
<kinja-sheep> I hate ImageShack 1.5MB limit.
<kinja-sheep> om26er: I don't want it to be like OpenSuse green though.
<kinja-sheep> om26er: http://imagebin.ca/img/PTcsbs.png
<om26er> there is a green colour text when someone comes in or go out that colour also looks great
<om26er> in xchat
<kinja-sheep> Quit == Red -- Join == Green. :)
<om26er> well yes join green
<kinja-sheep> om26er: This is where I got the idea from -- http://irssi.org/themefiles/envy.png
<kinja-sheep> om26er: Show me your screenshot, lol.
<lukefeil> Hi
<om26er> kinja-sheep: the greed mocup on the proposed ubuntusun theme  http://imagebin.org/78399
<kinja-sheep> om26er: I have to take my dog out for bathroom. I'll be back. I always wonder if it is possible to force all MenuBars to remain hide until we hold ALT to call them back. This was possible with Firefox addon (Hide Menubar) but the closest thing I ever came is Gnome-Global but that places the menubar on panel instead of hiding them.
<kinja-sheep> I never could find a solution or answer to that. I will try and propose that idea to gnome-global since they seems to know what they're doing.
<acicula> gnome-shell is purdy
<om26er> cannot install in lucid dependencies error
<acicula> ah yeh im lucid so not running the alpha
<BUGabundo_work> om26er: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo_work> pastebin any errors
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: remember me complaining about firefox freezing? Found the reason. 'sudo service apparmor stop' and everything works fine
<acicula> ah, firefox apparmor profiles being enforced by default now?
<acicula> yofel: you could look in the logs and see what access firefox is being blocked from using?
<yofel> acicula: in which log file do I need to look?
<acicula> i think apparmor just logs messages into syslog
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: ahahhaahaha
<BUGabundo_work> heck...
<BUGabundo_work> that would explain why my laptop is so slow sometime
<acicula> you can just drop the firefox process from enforce to complain mode
<acicula> that will force apparmor to log accesses wich are not explicitly allowed in the profile
<acicula> but still allow them
<BUGabundo_work> 1st time i hear from this acicula eheh and he is teaching us new stuff
<BUGabundo_work> acicula: front and center, present yourself
<BUGabundo_work> :p
<yofel> here's what my syslog says -  I don't understand a word of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/351809/
<acicula> BUGabundo_work: i lurk mostly
<acicula> i used it a few years ago to secure some crappy old php4 stuff with changehat
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: its blocking something most defintly
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: ok, *that* much I understand, but thats about it
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: know on #ubuntu-mozillateam doors
<acicula> well who maintains the firefox apparmor profile?
<yofel> the mozilla team afaik
<BUGabundo_work> i've "invited" asac here
<joaopinto> apparmor profiles have been some trouble makers :)
<yofel> heh
<acicula> heh i'll bet
<joaopinto> apparmor for desktop apps can be complex
<acicula> its trying to create/access a node in /dev somewhere with a write attribute?
<asac> whats up?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ^
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ask yofel . his prob
<yofel> asac: It's about me, give me a moment to explain
<BUGabundo_work> well, i may prove my probs too
<BUGabundo_work> FYI and reference, we are talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/351809/
<asac> what problems do you encounter because of that?
<yofel> I had firefox 3.5/6/7 using 100% on startup on some pcs with the window contents not being refreshed (but you could still click blindly and it would work)
<yofel> stopping apparmor fixed that
<acicula> abstractions/audio:/dev/shm/ r,
<BUGabundo_work> acicula: »
<BUGabundo_work> ?
<acicula> on karmic its just set to r
<yofel> the odd thing is that this doesn't happen always
<asac> yofel: can you reproduce?
<asac> try the latest dailies
<asac> they include a bunch of apparmore improvements
<yofel> i mean: x64 notebook: 3.5/6/7  i386 eeePC: 3.6/7, x64 desktop: none
<acicula> BUGabundo_work: i was just having a look at the generic shm profile in karmic, for firefox they either include that or specify something custom i guess?
<asac> yofel: which versions are you running? latest daily?
<yofel> asac: 3.5 is the official lucid version, 3.6/7 are the latest daily, but lemme check for updates again
<asac> hmm. definitly try the latest 3.5 from daily too ... i am not sure if the apparmore improvements landed everywhere
<yofel> ah, now I know why 3.5 works on my eeePC, on starting apparmor: 'Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox-3.5'
<asac> if that doesnt help, please open a bug and give me the bug id through BUGabundo_work (as i will leave this channel sooner or later)
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: how can u be running 3.5 archive if u have daily ppa?
<BUGabundo_work> pinned down?
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: yep
<yofel> ffx 3.5 and xul 1.9.1 are pinned
<BUGabundo_work> asac: u should hang around. this is the cool ppl :D
<BUGabundo_work> crazy dude
<BUGabundo_work> i thought apt pins were broken
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: aptitue doesn't really respect them like it should, but it does respect <0 and >1000 pins
<yofel> asac: nope, even the newest 3.6 build (33473) hangs whit apparmor enabled
<yofel> *with
<asac> well
<asac> what read what i said above
<asac> 3.6 might not have  those apparmor fixes. hence trying latest 3.5 is important
<yofel> ok, lemme get rid of my pin for a while
<asac> yofel: ok got a confirm that it shouldnt matter
<asac> please file a bug against firefox-3.5 and attach the dmesg output and the symptoms
<asac> then give me bug id
<om26er> ubiquity is giving an error on today's live cd
<om26er> ubiquity.components.partman failed with exit code 141.
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: check #ubuntu-mozillateam for the root cause of this stupidity... and laugh
<acicula> what was the funny root cause?
<yofel> acicula: me somehow having export TMPDIR=/dev/shm in my .bashrc and apparmor thinking that's a security breach
<acicula> ah
<acicula> yeah :)
<acicula> that makes perfect sense really
<acicula> its path based though
<acicula> so maybe you can trick it anyway with a link
<yofel> yep, it does make sense, once you actually find it...
<yofel> acicula: oh, I could add it to /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-tmp
<yofel> but I'll just remove that line from my .bashrc
<yofel> I don't remember any reason why I would need that
<acicula> use a temporary storage thats in memory rather then on disk without mounting tmpfs on /tmp?
<yofel> acicula: might have been the reason once, but I have /tmp as tmpfs right now anyway
 * BluesKaj wonders if handbrake from karmic will work on lucid
<BUGabundo_work> !info handbrake
<BUGabundo_work> !search handbrake
<BUGabundo_work> bot loves me not
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> Found: handbrake
<acicula> err
 * BUGabundo_work slaps bot out of this world
<acicula> must be a unicode thing, lol
<mbeierl> I didn't know handbrake was even in the repos.  I've even just recently gone to handbrake.fr to get the deb
<acicula> its in karmic too
<acicula> handbrake-cli - versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder - command line
<BUGabundo_work> !google handbrake ppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo_work> yes you are stupid, bot
<BUGabundo_work> !ghandbrake ppa
<BUGabundo_work> !g handbrake ppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> or did i add the ppa perhaps
<Pici> BUGabundo_work: The bot doesn't google for you.
<BluesKaj> yeah, the ppa seems empty altho it claims to install
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Pici> I vaugely recall someone talking about packaging handbrake for Lucid before the holidays.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_work, i added the karmic ppa to my sources list and did the signing key etc , when i tried to install there's no installation candidate
<Pici> Oh, maybe I misread, nevermind :/
<BluesKaj> so I just installed the deb from the handbrake site ,
<BUGabundo_work> BluesKaj: i get the same with songbird PPA
<JFo> BUGabundo_work, sinbot in #ubuntu-us-nc does google
<BUGabundo_work> something is funky with APT db
<JFo> that may have been what you were thinking about
<BUGabundo_work> i clean it, and manually removed the sources list
<BUGabundo_work> nothing
<BUGabundo_work> JFo: i'm in SOOOO many #s i loose track. plus my client (at home, pidgin) does it for me
<BUGabundo_work> but darn web chat doesnt
 * BUGabundo_work misses mibbit
<JFo> heh
<mbeierl> Ok, giving lucid a spin... just curious...
<coz_> is plymouth funtioning  at this point?
<coz_> functioning
<^arky^> what's is mountall: cannot connect to Plymouth at boot
<coz_> ^arky^,  seems not many are able to answer or perhaps not at their systems right now
<genii> ^arky^: Seems to be 3-4 pages about that error at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357117
<bjsnider> genii, if you want to test the bluray stuff, i have karmic packages waiting
<bjsnider> i can also send in lucid stuff if you so desire
<bjsnider> it will take at least another half hour to build though
<genii> bjsnider: I hosed my karmic install, so i have for now just Jaunty and Lucid
<bjsnider> well, i'm more interested in the stable code in the next couple of weeks anyway
<^arky^> thanks genii
<mbeierl> empathy doesn't work right now in lucid?
<yoasif_> i have a pretty hilarious issue on my laptop... my keyboard doesn't work for input, neither does a usb keyboard... the system crashed (overheated), any ideas, or should i just format
<bjsnider> that's not in the slightest bit hilarious
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, do you belong to the linux club in Sudbury ? someone told me there was one ....not that I'd bother to attend :)
<yoasif_> bjsnider, yeah not at all -- any ideas on what i might be able to do?
<yoasif_> i am syncing files over, preparing for a reinstall
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, sudbury is too far away from here
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, sry , I forgot , thought you were in this area
<jimerickson> can't get a login prompt in my vt until i run "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1". any ideas?
<histo> !info usbmuxd lucid
<ubottu> usbmuxd (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<histo> Has anyone testing their iphone/ipod with lucid?
<histo> I'm seeing nothing in the forums.
<histo> usbmuxd should be a huge step in getting the iphone and ipod touches working. They just need to update libgpod or whatever to allow music transfer
<_sky> what kind of filesystem does an iphone use?
<Unksi> _sky: os x uses hfs+ so wouldnt be surprised for iphone to use that too
<bjsnider> Unksi, you forgot "the horrendous". hfs+ was officially renamed to "the horrendous hfs+" several years ago by its many haters.
<Unksi> hehe
<jmworx> If I want a new version of my package to make it into ubuntu+1, when's the latest it can go into debian unstable?
<bjsnider> jmworx, check the merge window in the schedule for lucid
<jmworx> bjsnider: Where can I find that?
<bjsnider> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<histo> _sky: idk but its runing unix. They use some sort of drm with md5 hashing or something for filenames
<histo> _sky: they don't use normal usb connection thats were usbmuxd comes in.
<histo> Ughh lucid is not going to support iphone/ipod touch out of the box.
<histo> I installed usbmuxd but looks like some other files are needed.
<histo> can anyone verify that rhythmbox doesn't open?
<histo> It appears to just hang and never come up
<gnubie> histo, I rythhmbox from a terminal and the error I get says Unable to create Ayatana Watcher proxy
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-06
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/05/asus-nx90jq-hands-on-dual-touchpads-unite/ -- ooh, perfect for multi-pointer X.
<MTecknology> !info openbox
<MTecknology> tap tap
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-5 (lucid), package size 266 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<MTecknology> how do I check the version of an app?
<MTecknology> oh :(
<MTecknology> I just saw it download; it's installing openbox 3.4.8 instead of 3.4.9 :(
<crimsun> openbox |    3.4.9-2 |      unstable | source, alpha, amd64, armel, hppa, hurd-i386, i386, ia64, kfreebsd-amd64, kfreebsd-i386, mips, mipsel, powerpc, sparc
<crimsun> do you need a sync from sid?
<DanaG> weird... my notify-osd is really, really, really tiny.
<DanaG> Looks like size 2 font, whereas the rest of my desktop uses 8.5 point font.
<DanaG> Okay, maybe it's 3 points.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/469508
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 469508 in notify-osd "notify-osd becomes tiny on non-integer font sizes (dup-of: 396736)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396736 in notify-osd "notify-osd seems to be unable to use some of the fonts" [Medium,In progress]
<DanaG> grr, gnome's zero-volume-is-exactly-the-same-as-mute behavior irks me to no end.
<DanaG> Because zero volume should NOT assert the mute pin!
<DanaG> Then again, KDE did something even weirder: every time it tried to play a sound, it actually deactivated the hardware-mute!
<bjsnider> why not?
<bjsnider> zero master volume is not equal to mute?
<DanaG> In Windows, I can hold volume-down and hit zero-volume without the mute LED going orange.
<DanaG> Some test case: press hardware mute.  Turn volume to zero.  Turn volume back up.  Card will unmute.
<DanaG> In Windows, it will stay muted.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<bjsnider> so you want to be able to adjust the volume while muted
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, when Windows Media Center is open, then Windows does do the zero-asserts-mute thing.
<bjsnider> here's another thing you can do on windows: get a severe virus infection
<DanaG> Not if you're not a n00bcake.
<DanaG> Or at least, it's harder.
<DanaG> I also had the annoyance of my rfkill LED blinking on network activity, until I installed the compat-wireless stuff and set led_mode.
<DanaG> *blue*orange*blue*orange*blue*orange*blue*orange*blue*orange*
<DanaG> hmm, all that new GTK alpha stuff... will that mean we can use alpha-transparent wallpapers and have them actually work (and show the underlying stuff through compositing)?
<bjsnider> sure
<DanaG> Oh, and I found a wallpaper that looks nice with the latest Human theme in the repos (still same as Karmic?).
<DanaG> Now we just need gnome-appearance-properties to offer the Alpha channel setting.  =þ
<bjsnider> those types of features will be worked into future mutter versions
<DanaG> Mutter?  What does Mutter have to do with it?
<DanaG> All we need is the option to choose R,G,B,A in gnome desktop settings thingy, instead of just R,G,B.
<DanaG> ... and have it do the same for loaded png images, and such -- keep the alpha channel.
<DanaG> I'm curious about this "client-decorated windows" thing, though.
<DanaG> Interesting use case for the alpha stuff: compiz cube, with wallpaper being an image of a window or a door, with transparent inside.
<DanaG> So, if you look through the window or door, you see the other virtual desktops.
<colombofish> I have recently installed ubuntu 9.10 karmic version. Its fast and every things work. I want to setup my WIFI. The GUI is not helping me to setup. Can anyone help Please?
<bjsnider> colombofish, not in this channel. go to #ubuntu
<DanaG> oh, and I wish eog had alpha channel support.
<DanaG> That is, alpha in the image would make it REALLY transparent.
<bjsnider> DanaG is all about the desktop bling
<DanaG> Actually, that could be useful.
<DanaG> Bling for bling's sake is silly if overdone... but used correctly, effects can be nice.
<DanaG> I'd love to be able to preview images with transparent parts actually being transparent.
<bjsnider> oh, so you think compiz is silly?
<DanaG> No, but "burn", specifically, is.
<bjsnider> and the stupid water effects?
<DanaG> They're amusing to play with, but I don't use the ripple notification -- too distracting.
<DanaG> I use Lamp for min/unmin, Dream for open, and Sidekick for close.
<DanaG> and menus use Vacuum.
<DanaG> So it's like the mouse cursor "slurps" up the menus.
<DanaG> And I have the times short... 250 ms or less.
<bjsnider> i hope the gnome-devs don't bother with any of that on gnome-shell
<DanaG> Why?  Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it shouldn't be possible.
<DanaG> I don't like anchovies.... does that mean pizza makers should stop offering anchovies?
<DanaG> Not the best analogy, but, eh.
<bjsnider> because other than close, none of the things exist anymore
<bjsnider> well, i guess menus still do
<DanaG> As it is right now, when the animations for close and minimize were exactly the same..... that's bad.
<bjsnider> in individual programs
<DanaG> And the open animation sucked last time I tried it.
<DanaG> With my compiz settings, my desktop feels snazzy, but not stupid.
<bjsnider> compiz has too many options, too many plugins, too many things that can be turned on/off
<DanaG> I'd agree with that, actually.
<DanaG> Same thing with qtcurve.... options paralysis.
<DanaG> ... but that's even worse.
<DanaG> Actually, most of my settings could even be done with simple-ccsm.
<bjsnider> i like simple-ccsm
<DanaG> I did have to change window-types a bit.... group dialog with regular-window, and popup and dropdown and such menus together.
<bjsnider> but i'm sure the fact that the options and plugins exist at all is cause for hte code to overly large/slow/complex
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Dana_Compiz.profile
<DanaG> weird... I hit super-w, and my whole desktop went transparent-ish.
<DanaG> That's supposed to trigger water.
<DanaG> Time to disable water, then.
<DanaG> hmm, and colorfilter isn't working.
<DanaG> I have super-tab set to circle-switcher, and alt-tab is static switcher with animation speed set to be essentially instant.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100105-4.png
<DanaG> hmm, boot has gotten a bit cleaner now.
<DanaG> But, is ureadahead supposed to run TWICE?
<Guest51408> hi all
<Guest51408> I get an unsatisfied dipendence
<Guest51408> k3b: Dipende: k3b-data (= 1.68.0~alpha3-0ubuntu1) ma 1.69.0~alpha4-1ubuntu2 è installato
<Guest51408> can I force it?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<Adys> Xorg segfaulting on startup with nvidia official drivers =/ known bug?
<BUGabundo_work> dont use nvidia site drivers :p
<BUGabundo_work> keep with repos or X team PPA
<Adys> mm fair enough
<Adys> the repo ones are quite old though
<Adys> 18x
<Adys> I'm running 195.30
<Adys> Synaptic also crashing on startup, Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree)
<BUGabundo_work> Adys: as i said: PPA
<BUGabundo_work> it has 195
<BUGabundo_work> but : why do u need 195??
<BUGabundo_work> does it fix any serious bug u have?
<BUGabundo_work> 185 is stable and works well enough for me
<Adys> because its miles better than 18x branch, fps-wise in games
<BUGabundo_work> ah.. i dont play games..
<BUGabundo_work> plus it needs a bump for the new X
<Adys> whats the ppa again? xorg-edgers?
<yofel> Guest51408: that should have been resolved with -1ubuntu3. Did you run apt-get update before?
<yofel> morning BUGabundo_work
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: and 195 has a lot of performance improvements (especially noticable in kwin)
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BUGabundo_work> ok i guess i'll get it from bjsnider  PPA
<BUGabundo_work> why the heck aint archive updated yet?
<yofel> no idea, doesn't at least edgers have 190?
 * BUGabundo_work pulls our fiendly italian X dev ears
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: 195 i think
<BUGabundo_work> but x edgers doesnt work with X 1.5
<BUGabundo_work> or at least didnt last time i tried
<yofel> hm, well, I'm using bjsniders ppa anyway
<BUGabundo_work> have  to ask sarvat for an update
<BUGabundo_work> oh cool
<BUGabundo_work> i'll update tonigh
<BUGabundo_work> (and brake my system a 3rd time)
<BUGabundo_work> need a quick test
 * BUGabundo_work loves to find GNU tools bugs
<BUGabundo_work> create a dir and sub dir
<BUGabundo_work> symlink to the sub dir from top level
<BUGabundo_work> enter the link with cd
<BUGabundo_work> rm ../somefile
<BUGabundo_work> result: FAIL
<yofel> oh yeah, that's broken
<yofel> noticed that too awhile ago
<yofel> forgot about it...
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> wanna file it?
<BUGabundo_work> i'll push upstream
<yofel> I  have /tmp symlinked to $HOME/tmp
<BUGabundo_work> and add to my GNU bug list :D
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: do you know what is broken to cause that?
<BUGabundo_work> i have a friend here thats says he knows
<BUGabundo_work> waiting for him to have a few free min to explain
<yofel> since it doesn't matter if I use ls cd rm or whatever
<BUGabundo_work> wait
<yofel> only pwd doesn't seem broken
<BUGabundo_work> all of them break!?
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> ext4 bug?
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> s/cd/cp
<yofel> 'ls ..' shows the wrong dir
<yofel> bash completion on 'rm ../somethin' works, but rm says no such file or dir
<yofel> cp too
<yofel> mv too
<Adys> how do I disable the auto-resizing of maximized windows when I move them? its extremely annoying
<Adys> (kwin)
<yofel> actually almost everything that accesses the FS: stat, file, chmod, ...
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: can u test it on another FS ?
<yofel> if I had any...
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> I do have a btrfs test-fs on my server
<BUGabundo_work> 180 ppl in here and no one to test it
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> i can try it on debian and ext3
<BUGabundo_work> $ mkdir -p 1/2/3
<BUGabundo_work> $ ll ../.. total 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 mainroad mainroad 4096 Jan  6 11:14 2
<yofel> nope, doesn't matter if it's btrfs, tmpfs, linked over different FS
<BUGabundo_work> $ touch /tmp/1/2/foo
<BUGabundo_work> $ rm ../foo
<BUGabundo_work> $ ls /tmp/1/2/ 3
<BUGabundo_work> the darn thing removed foo, but autocmplete showed /tmp
<BUGabundo_work> FAIL
<BUGabundo_work> so autocomplete bash bug ?
<BUGabundo_work> + pwd
<BUGabundo_work> or every other tool?
<yofel> no idea, I would have to know how its supposed  to work for that
<ripps> Are we going to see kernel 2.6.33 in Lucid? Or are we waiting until it matures a little before testing the waters
<Trewas> BUGabundo_work: looks like bash feature, tcsh works differently
<BUGabundo_work> ripps: no idea
<BUGabundo_work> ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo_work> Trewas: then is a bash-autocomplete bug
<yofel> yep, could be a bash bug, there is a 'pwd' builtin command
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> can someone file it please, and sub me to it
<yofel> lemme test it in a vm with bash3 first
<yofel> heh, same in my hardy VM
<yofel> bash 'pwd' != /bin/pwd
<yofel> nice 'feature'
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> $ /bin/pwd /tmp/1/2/3
<BUGabundo_work> so lets trace $ pwd
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: bug 503761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503761 in bash "bash behaves different on symlinks than the GNU tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503761
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: thanks. confirmed and subed
 * BUGabundo_work wonders if he is subbed to the n2n/TUN bug 
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: did u progress anything more on the TUN bug?
<tgpraveen12> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 420 kB, installed size 5896 kB
<yofel> BUGabundo_lunch: heh, found debian 538891 just now
<ubottu> Debian bug 538891 in bash "bash: completion incorrect with symlinks" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/538891
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: cool. i forgot to look it up
<BUGabundo_work> since i can reproduce here too
<BUGabundo_work> with latest unstable
<BUGabundo_work> have u linked them on LP?
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: I linked both bugs
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> i was just going to do it
<BUGabundo_work> didnt show up here
<BUGabundo_work> thanks, once again
<cwillu_at_work> poke?
<cwillu_at_work> re tun, no, I've been having fun with neon code on armel
<BUGabundo_work> weeeehh
<bmm> Hi. I've installed CompizConfig settings manager in Lucid but the Shadow Windows option in the Decorator plugin does not seem to have any effect. Is that a bug or intentional?
<bmm> I've just updated and I'm going to try to log in again, if that fails, I'm filing a bug. Cya!
<bmm> I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/503797 and the problem will be dealt with there. Greets!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503797 in compiz "Can not disable shadows in Window Decoration" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> bmm: ping Amaranth_
<bmm> I hate it when I decide to sink more time into a bug and then solve it myself, makes for an ugly online read :) But https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/503797 has now been closed. Thanks BUGabundo_work and Amaranth_ !
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503797 in compiz "Can not disable shadows in Window Decoration" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo_work> bmm: as long as it is working for u :P
<bmm> I mis-understood the option, the implementation and the description are not in sync. If I encounter that same thing in the C++ rewrite, I'll file another bug, but then titled "the description is wrong" ;)
<Hew> anyone else have a problem with synaptic not working?
<bmm> Hew: I have not upgraded yet, what is the command line output? Sounds scary :?
<Hew> there's no output, it's very strange
<Hew> well if I use gksu there is no output
<Hew> if I run it as user:
<Hew> Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree)
<Hew> Aborted
<Hew> which now looks like bug 503781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503781 in synaptic "synaptic crashed with Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503781
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: trying now
<BUGabundo_work> $ synaptic ** Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree) Aborted
<Hew> might already be fixed, bug 503576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503576 in gtk+2.0 "Seahorse fails to start with error Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree) ) = 113 in Lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503576
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ripps> Does anybody know of any good tools to downscale and convert 720p mkv's into a standard definition movie dvd?
<BluesKaj> ripps ffmpeg might do it or mencoder
<Hew> ripps, devede is a good all-in-one program for creating video DVDs
<cwillu_at_work> anybody remember any of the quoting issues with completion in bash 4?
<tobylane> by movie dvd, do you mean divx/xvid?
<BluesKaj> ripps, handbrake is another if you like guis ...slow but effective
<ripps> tobylane: lane I mean a standard video dvd, so mpeg2 I assume
<BluesKaj> ripps, I just ripped a dvd to mpg with handbrake , it has lots of decode/encode options ..I must admit it was my first time trying it due to dvd encoding wasn't being recognized by ffmpeg , very unusual
<BUGabundo_work> arent we promoting pitivi for lucid cycle?
<BUGabundo_work> so stop using everything else and burn try that new app
<BUGabundo_work> file ALL bugs
<acicula> a real poroper editor?
<BUGabundo_work> in a cycle or two, sure
<acicula> cool, all i know linux didnt had much in the sense of movie editors so far
<BUGabundo_work> acicula: please try it
<joaopinto> video editing is not my area, but LiVES is also popular
<joaopinto> if you don't use the official package which is broken :P
<acicula> seems the karmic version is also .13.3
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: let me guess: getdeb downloads? :p
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, yup, we work around a problem related to dpkg, the package on ubuntu comes directly from debian, it works fine on debian but not on Ubuntu due to different default flags for dpkg
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> bug filed?
<BUGabundo_work> patch submited?
<joaopinto> bug filed, no patch submited, software author getting mad
<BUGabundo_work> User question of the day: "how can i tweak Ubuntu to support easy passwords like User:User?"  LOL reply : $ sudo passwd user http://twitter.com/marcopinheiro/status/7444439338
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: mad?
<joaopinto> yes, because his application his broken by default on Ubuntu, it get's a lot of complains from users, and he didn't got any help on the fix which is not software related, it's package built related
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BluesKaj> strange happenenings, when I call up a file like /etc/fstab in kate it shows blank if I use kdesudo kate with the run command box , but if i call it up with sudo nano in the terminal it's all there . Also id I just use the run command without sudo then kate shows all the text/data ....any ideas what could be causing this ?
<yofel> lemme try...
<yofel> BluesKaj: WFM
<BluesKaj> yofel, WFM?
<yofel> works for me
<yofel> either running 'kdesudo kate /etc/fstab' or 'kdesudo kate' and opening the file later both work fine
<BluesKaj> yofel, works with konqueror but not kate ...very strange. Another thing , if click on properties on a large file such as a 5G video , it takes almost 30 secs before the properties dialog comes up
<yofel> BluesKaj: seems to me like it reads the whole file before opening the properties window
<yofel> tired it with a cd iso, now my NFS mount is stuck until the window opens...
<yofel> *tried
<BluesKaj> yofel, are you getting this when opening some files ? "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<yofel> BluesKaj: not yet, any specific file type?
 * BUGabundo_work points guilt finger to apparmor
<BUGabundo_work> BluesKaj: time to run a debsum ?
<BluesKaj> yofel, yeah text or bash files using kate , using gksudo kate path/to/file works in place of kdesudo
<arand> Is the evolution-documentation-en package supposed to go? As suggested by full-upgrade.
<BUGabundo_work> arand: come on... dont fo full upgrades like that
<BUGabundo_work> arand: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<arand> Have done but this specific thing has remained like this for a couple of weeks now...
<arand> the evolution set of packages are being held back since they want to remove that package...
<Crashbit> mm
<Crashbit> my aptitude fails today
<Crashbit> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main libc6-i386 2.11~20100104-0ubuntu1 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<arand> Crashbit: try other server, try apt-get..?
<Crashbit> o mm, apt-get works fine
<SwedeMike> nice, Xorg works again on my nvidia-machine for the first time in a month
<BluesKaj> SwedeMike, xorg isn't really necessary with the new kernel modules , it vcan help in some situations but there is no default xorg.conf file
<SwedeMike> BluesKaj: hm, let me rephrase. X is working again, before it wouldn't start at all, it crashed (I don't remember if it was SIGSEGV or if it was some other signal when it crashed)
<SwedeMike> so it didn't even revert to the low-res fail-safe
<BluesKaj> I see , I've neen getting some strange unpredictable logins like dropping to a TTY and having to startx etc
<SwedeMike> well, I'm not using it much, this is on a test machine I have that I boot once a week or so
<alex_mayorga> when I do "lspci" I get "Bus error" is that a bug, faulty hardware or both?
<arand> alex_mayorga: works on this side, no idea if bug/hw-err.
<tgpraveen12> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<alex_mayorga> arand: thanks
<alex_mayorga> any other ideas?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: 'Bus error' is all that it says?
<yofel> maybe run 'strace lspci' and see where it errors out
<alex_mayorga> yofel, that's all, trying your command right now
<oorah> i tried out the xubuntu daily live and something weird is up with the panels
<oorah> they're very unusable looking
<oorah> they're bigger and the open applications are not shown at the bottomm panel which seems useless
<oorah> anyone here?
<rr72> people are here
<rr72> :-P
<alex_mayorga> yofel: that tells a bit more
<alex_mayorga> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oorah> there is a bug with the panels in xfce
<oorah> they have window borders and the bottom panel is useless
<oorah> the open applications are not included into the bottom panel
<alex_mayorga> this is my lspci bug/error can somebody, please take a look http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ad7b529
<oorah> i know almost nothing about scripts sorry
<yofel> alex_mayorga: err... interesting ^^
<oorah> is kde getting any faster or is it still slow?
<yofel> I'm clueless
<oorah> i like the look of kde but hate the performance
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks, I guess I file a bug, right?
<yofel> hm..
<yofel> can you run 'debsums pciutils' first?
<afv> hi. my suspend (resume?) is broken. trying to resume i get only a gray screen. it was working fine with jaunty/karmic and at lucid's pre-alpha.
<yofel> alex_mayorga: just to make sure that the binary isn't corrupt
<afv> nvidia, 195.30
<afv> i can only go to a tty (still with a gray screen) after doing a SysRq+R and the Ctrl+Alt+..
<alex_mayorga> yofel: debsums: can't check pciutils file /usr/bin/lspci (Reading from filehandle failed)
<alex_mayorga> I guess is the faulty HD on this laptop
<afv> can anybody help me debugging it?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: could be, but run a fsck first
<alex_mayorga> just that command?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: moment please
<yofel> alex_mayorga: 'sudo touch /forcefsck' should check the / FS on reboot
<yofel> afv: hm, can you actually do something in the ttys?
<afv> yes, but i can't see it
<alex_mayorga> yofel. thanks I'll confirm next time I reboot
<yofel> how do you know then that you're on a tty?
<afv> because i do login and do a sudo reboot now :p
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ok :)
<afv> and watch the disk activity when logging in too.. lol
<yofel> afv: ah ok ^^
<yofel> that should be a X crash then
<yofel> afv: since 195.30 is the beta driver afaik you should run the nvidia-bug-report.sh script and report the bug to nvidia
<afv> hmm, but it is happening with older versions too
<yofel> really? hm... do  you find anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<afv> i'll take a look. just a sec
<rr72> update gnome cache fail for anyone besides me?
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> does anybody know how to change wacom settings in lucid?
<wind-rider> there is no Xorg.conf anymore to edit
<wind-rider> I'd like to set my mouse to relative mode
<rr72> is launchpad down?
<rr72> i can't seem to file a bug report
<geser> does lucid have currently problems with locales?
<afv> back. yofel, there's nothing special at xorg's log
<afv> http://pastebin.com/d2ea69b61
<gspr_> Anyone have any experience getting radeonhd with kms up and running (kernel 2.6.33)?
<gspr_> Without passing radeon.modeset=1 to the kernel, everything is working fine, except for KMS, which I'd really like (for vblank).
<gspr_> I'm using 2.6.33-rc3 from mainline, plus radeonhd and libdrm for the xorg-edgers PPA
<gspr_> The R600_rlc.bin R700_rlc.bin firmware files are in place.
<gspr_> Whenever I boot with radeon.modeset=1 (or add radeon modeset=1 to /etc/modules), I just get a solid black or white screen when X starts. Hitting control alt f1 refreshes a black screen, and I can press control alt delete to reboot, indicating that things are not hung
<yoasif_> is there a specific channel i should go into with requests for packaging of new perl modules? or should i just submit bugs to debian
<puchat3k> hi i'd like to help out and submit bugs, but i'm not advanced enough to deal with major "system breaking" bugs. i have expierience with past ubuntu alpha releases and up until now i hadn't had any major problems. at the moment is lucid fairly stable and good to start playing around with?
<BUGabundo> hey gyus
<RAOF> puchat3k: Fairly?  I'm not aware of any system-eating bugs at the moment, but the day is still young!
<BUGabundo> gonna be a bit OT, so please bare with me.
<BUGabundo> I got this
<BUGabundo> gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! videoscale ! video/x-raw-rgb ! pngenc compression-level=9 ! filesink location=foo.png
<BUGabundo> but I need the equivalent to save as JPG
<BUGabundo> help wanted :D thanks in advance
<RAOF> BUGabundo: You know, there's #gstreamer on this very network :).  Anyway... you want to grab just a single image from your v4l2src?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> pics hourly
<RAOF> jpegenc doesn't work?
 * BUGabundo heads to #gstreamer
<BUGabundo> RAOF: WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "jpgenc"
<BUGabundo> le me swap jpg for jpeg
<BUGabundo> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no property "compression-level" in element "jpegenc0"
<RAOF> jpeg:  jpegenc: JPEG image encoder
<RAOF> BUGabundo: gst-inspect jpegenc
<RAOF> You're probably after “quality"
<BUGabundo> RAOF: jpegenc quality=9 ?
<puchat3k> RAOF, hey, thanks i'm downloading an image know, i'll try it out in virtualbox for a couple of days and then maybe try to install it on one of my boxes, thanks for the info :-)
<BUGabundo> or 85 % ?
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Given gst-inspect says quality goes from 0-100, with a default of 85, I'd suggest that quality 9 is probably pretty crap.
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> ill try 85
<RAOF> You don't actually need to set that unless you want to be explicit; the default is 85.
<BUGabundo> $ gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! videoscale ! video/x-raw-rgb ! jpegenc quality=85 ! filesink location=hour.jpg
<BUGabundo> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: could not link videoscale0 to jpegenc0
<RAOF> We're both looking at http://pastebin.ca/1740727 , right?
<BUGabundo> that doesn't do it RAOF
<BUGabundo> nor the tip I got at #gtreamer
<BUGabundo> gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! ffmpegcolorspace ! videoscale ! jpegenc ! filesink location=foo.jpg
<BUGabundo> it just gets stuck
<RAOF> Notice the SINK specification there - in the “capabilities" line it says “video/raw-x-yuv", but you're trying to feed it x-raw-rgb.
<douglasawh-work> am I missing something with not being able to do full disk encryption off the life CD...it looks like the download from LP is 501.7 KB
<douglasawh-work> https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs
<BUGabundo> hey douglasawh
<douglasawh-work> BUGabundo: sup
<BUGabundo> having fun
<BUGabundo> hacking away my webcam
<BUGabundo> to do daily photos of me :D
<douglasawh-work> life == live  ^^
<douglasawh-work> good stuff
<douglasawh-work> I was hoping this would be changed in Lucid, but it's not in the alpha 1 installer :(
<BUGabundo> having a fight with crontab
<douglasawh-work> is their a ubiquity IRC channel?
<douglasawh-work> does it matter that grub is .97 and grub-common is 1.97?
<douglasawh-work> and what's the deal with the .97 naming convention?
 * Crashbit pira pal sobre
<RAOF> douglasawh-work: That's where grub upstream wants to say “This is (still) beta".
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-07
<douglasawh-work> anybody got a favorite old kernel ppa? I need an old one for virtualbox to work with lucid...
<DanaG> hmm, now that I have some of that diamond thermal paste on my laptop, it's time for me to consider going with the open-source drivers.
<DanaG> Currently, I've pinned xorg to the Karmic version so I can use fglrx, but the failures on resume from suspend are rather irritating.
<jukebox-zero> Hola, I've run into an issue trying to install 9.10, so I figured I'd ask how Lucid is working for everyone. Any serious bugs?... Maybe giving the alpha a try is worth a shot if there've been no major issues?
<douglasawh-work> ok, I found this if anyone is ever looking to install an old kernel in Lucid: https://launchpad.net/~stefan-bader-canonical/+archive/jaunty
<DanaG> hmm, open-source driver still uses much more power than closed-source driver.
<DanaG> 31 watts minimum, versus 17 watts minimum with fglrx.
<DanaG> yargh, so it's rather frustrating.
<bjsnider> it uses twice as much power
<bjsnider> why is that?
<DanaG> Because it leaves it in this clock mode:
<DanaG> engine clock: 594000 Hz
<DanaG> memory clock: 693000 Hz
<DanaG> And by minimum, I mean, the lowest number I see in powertop while watching it.
<bjsnider> are those the maximum clock speeds?
<DanaG> Yeah, I believe so.
<DanaG> 600/700, yes.
<DanaG> (rounding up.)
<bjsnider> there's no way around that pedal-to-the-medal mentality?
<DanaG> Not currently.
<DanaG> That's the default state of the card in vbios: highest speed.  Also affects Windows when in safe mode.
<bjsnider> well, the open source drivers need to do this kind of thing automatically, dynamically switching when needed
<bjsnider> like automatic transmission
<DanaG> Or at the very least, have a force-low-power-mode option, for the time being.
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, you've seen the radeon options "ClockGating", "ForceLowPowerMode" and "DynamicPM"?
<DanaG> They don't apply under KMS.  :(
<cwillu_at_work> really?
<DanaG> And compiz doesn't work nicely under non-KMS.
<bjsnider> but it should happen automatically
<cwillu_at_work> bjsnider, presumably the dynamicpm and such would just be on by default
<bjsnider> intel chips aren't automatically throttled up to max all the time are they?
<DanaG> The problem in my case is that it's not throttled DOWN.
<DanaG> High is the default state in my video BIOS.
<DanaG> Same has been true of many other systems I've used.
<DanaG> s/many/some/
<bjsnider> the radeon driver uses that video bios i know that much so it must be able to change it
<DanaG> There's a set of patches going around the mailing list, that aim to do KMS power savings... but nothing in any git trees yet, and it currently only downclocks by 50 MHz.
<DanaG> And even that has gone quiet for a while over the winter break.
<DanaG> now to reboot back to fglrx.
<DanaG> aah, sweet non-noisy low-power mode.
<DanaG> hmm, powertop says my CPU is spending 2.6% of the time in "Turbo Mode".
<DanaG> Yet, it doesn't say what frequency this supposed "Turbo Mode" is.
<knue> hi
<knue> after last dist-upgrade
<knue> my locales are screwed
<knue> is this a known problem?
<knue> -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.utf8)
<knue> get this when trying: export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<JontheEchidna> yeah, same here after today's upgrades
<JontheEchidna> debuild uses a lot of perl scripts, it turns out :x
<JontheEchidna> Each and every one of them also reports the error :P
<knue> Is there a work around currently?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, seems to be a somewhat new issue still
<JontheEchidna> I'd be interested in knowing too
<knue> seems that sth messed up with setlocale
<knue> locale -a shows me for instance en_GB.utf
<knue> 8
<knue> setting
<knue> export LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8
<knue> results in the same error
<knue> and i definitly have the files in /usr/lib/locale/*
<ripps|sleep> I'm also getting locale errors, is there a bug report I can subscribe too?
<yoasif_> ripps, same here
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/346045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346045 in glibc "ls crashed with SIGILL in setlocale()" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ripps> woops wrong one
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/504021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504021 in gnome-menus "update-gnome-menus-cache crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,New]
<ripps> this one is is actually discussing the problem in lucid, no solutions yet though
<yoasif_> subscribing
<yoasif_> anyone in here ever use reportbug?
<yoasif_> it is crashing on me
<hey_boy> Hello. Where do I control the number of kernels installed (and available for booting from) in Ubuntu Karimc?
<RAOF> hey_boy: By removing ould kernels.
<RAOF> yoasif_: Reportbug?  For filing Debian bugs?  Yes.  It seemed a bit fragile, particularly the GTK interface, but it worked.
<RAOF> hey_boy: In particular, if you're after "keep only the last 5 kernels", I believe the answer is "we don't have anything for that implemented"
<ripps> yoasif_: reportbug is for debian, ubuntu uses ubuntu-bug
<yoasif_> RAOF, yeah -- every time i switch virtual desktops, it foes compiz gray
<yoasif_> ripps, yeah i know, i want to do some packaging requests on debian because they have an actual perl team ;)
<RAOF> yoasif_: Well, I'd say... if it hurts to do that, stop doing it :)
<yoasif_> RAOF, yeah, but there is some information on that desktop :P
<ripps> yoasif_: ah, yes. I have tried to use reportbug for something similar in the past, but I gave up and just used the email interface for filing debian bugs.
<RAOF> Then why isn't reportbug on that desktop? :)
<yoasif_> hehe
<RAOF> Feel free to file an Ubuntu bug against reportbug, but I'm not sure how much love the Debian-specific bug reporting tool gets in Ubuntu.
<yoasif_> but... ubuntu /is/ debian :P
<ripps> yoasif_: more accurately, ubuntu is based on debian. Alot of packages are setup and patched differently than debian.
<yoasif_> yea yea :)
<yoasif_> but yeah, will make sure not to switch desktops while using reportbug :P
<bbalajirao> Hello
<bbalajirao> I want to increase the number of kernel install limit (presently it is 3). Where do I do the changes?
<ripps> bbalajirao: didn't you just ask that 10 minutes ago as hey_boy?
<bbalajirao> previously the answer was - by deleting the kernel in /boot. Isn't there a config file where changes can be made?
<bbalajirao> instead of deleting the kernel manually?
<bbalajirao> like the grub.conf or menu.lst
<bbalajirao> I dont have a menu.lst on my system. I want to change the number of kernels installed. How do I do that?
<RAOF> grub2 will show all your installed kernels.  If you want more kernels to show up, install more.
<bbalajirao> Its not about how many are shown but how many are installed at any given time.
<RAOF> I don't think we automatically uninstall kernels.
<bbalajirao> There has to be a limit to the number of kernels installed on the system. Otherwise older kernels would keep accumulating. the limit has to be set somewhere.
<RAOF> Older kernels don't just keep accumulating?
<RAOF> It's possible that they don't; I haven't really noticed.
<RAOF> If there were any handling it'd be in apt
<DanaG> I think it would be nice for it to keep at least the latest major-version.
<DanaG> For example, I have the last 2.6.30, as well as the 2.6.32 kernels.
<DanaG> Er, at least one of the previous major-version.
<DanaG> So, if somebody upgrades from karmic to lucid, and lucid kernel fails... they still have Karmic kernel.
<RAOF> Well, we currently set linux-image.* to never autoremove.  I can't see anywhere where we remove kernels.
<bbalajirao> there is /boot/grub/grub.cfg. But not able to figure out where to set the limit to number of kernels installed.
<bbalajirao> in the said file
<jjardon> hello, after today upgrade seems that GDM doesn't work
<jjardon> any more with this problem?
<joaopinto> gdm is not starting for me for a few days already
<joaopinto> jjardon, try booting without "quite splash"
<jjardon> thank you joaopinto , will try, bye
<torkiano> joaopinto, bad new: didn't work
<torkiano> I can see the "x" cursor but gdm doesnt boot :/
<joaopinto> :(
<jjardon> damn, I have to do some work :/
<skydrome> anyone have problems with transmission causing ubuntu to freeze?
<om26er> will lucid have graphical grub?
<siretart`> I've dist-upgraded my lucid laptop yesterday, but now my gdm session doesn't start. does someone experience similar symptoms and has an idea where to look?
<RAOF> siretart`: Intel graphics?
<siretart`> RAOF: yes. it seems that gdm segfaults. at least I have a backtrace in /var/log/syslog
<siretart`> 2 threads, both ended in __kernel_vsyscall()
<siretart`> RAOF: do you have any suspicion?
<RAOF> At one point I recall usplash & plymouth were fighting with gdm when kms was in use.
<siretart`> I have neither usplash nor plymouth installed
<RAOF> Hm.  In which case, I'm not sure I can help; apart from that, graphics have been nicely stable for me in Lucid.
<siretart`> RAOF: this is in my /var/log/syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352787/
<siretart`> RAOF: seems that a 'sudo locale-gen' fixed this issue. maybe this should go into the topic?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<wzssyqa1> hi, bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (zh_CN)
<wzssyqa1> and if run dash first,and then export LC_ALL=zh_CN ,then it sucess
<siretart`> wzssyqa1: just discussed a few minutes before, try 'sudo locale-gen'
<wzssyqa1> siretart`: now ,i can reboot?
<siretart`> no idea
<wzssyqa1> siretart`: why it happens?
<siretart`> glibc upgrade destroyed some locales
<wzssyqa1> siretart`: thx
<wzssyqa> siretart`: is this problem affect gdm?
<wzssyqa> siretart`: this did not solve my problem
<siretart`> no idea then
<ripps> Hmm... is seems sudo locale-gen + reboot fixed the setlocale issue. I first thought that it wasn't working, but it seems it was reboot that was important.
<wzssyqa> ripps: i rebooted,and ,it still have this problem
<ripps> wzssyqa: do you have all your proper language-packs installed? Just open System->Administration->Language Support and the app will make sure the necessary language-packs are installed
<wzssyqa> ripps: yes,it installed
<ripps> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<wzssyqa> ripps: i did ,too
<ripps> wzssyqa: did you do all of that before reboot?
<ripps> Because that's exactly what I did.
<wzssyqa> ripps: no ,first, dpkg-reconfigure locales,then reboot, then sudo locale-gen,then reboot
<ripps> *shrugs* I don't know then.
<wzssyqa1> ripps: it can work now
<wzssyqa> ripps: thx
<alkisg> I'm using dl-ubuntu-test-iso to rsync the Lucid live CDs. I have FLAVORS="ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu" in my config file, but for edubuntu I'm not getting anything. Any clues?
<ior3k> hey everyone
<ior3k> my keyboard stopped working with X
<ior3k> is this a known problem?
<ior3k> anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<Q-FUNK> hm. after this morning's update, perl no longer manages to set the locale.
<ripps> Q-FUNK: goto System->Administration->Language Support to make sure all the default language packs are installed, then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' then 'sudo locale-gen', and finally, then reboot. That's what did it for me.
<Q-FUNK> ripps: you had this problem too, today?
<ripps> Q-FUNK: tons of people have
<Q-FUNK> ok
<geser> Q-FUNK: bug #504198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504198 in eglibc "locale support broken on upgrade to latest eglibc" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504198
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok
<Q-FUNK> thanks
<geser> a "sudo locale-gen --purge" fixes this problem
<Q-FUNK> geser: ypu, that --purge option seems to do it.  thanks!
<BUGabundo_work> err
<BUGabundo_work> no updates for me today then
<alkisg_> I'm trying Lucid on my laptop with nvidia 8600M GT. Isn't nouveau supposed to be automatically used? I can't even install it:
<alkisg_> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) but it is not going to be installed
<alkisg_> E: Broken packages
<alkisg_> Any clues?
<bjsnider> alkisg_, try #ubuntu-x
<alkisg_> bjsnider: thanks
<bjsnider> !info libfuse lucid
<ubottu> Package libfuse does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info libfuse2 lucid
<ubottu> libfuse2 (source: fuse): Filesystem in USErspace library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.7.4-1.1ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 126 kB, installed size 272 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<marijus> somebody knows something about th pango-cairo error in gnome-shell?
<BUGabundo_work> no
<knittl> hi, has anybody else problems with umlauts? furthermore only seem to set an old version of my layout ...
<knittl> seems somehow related to compose, because in gnome-terminal a sharp s will be transformed to dobule s and ellipsis will be transformed to three dots
<Xfact> Why this lucid channel is named 'Ubuntu+1' i the upcoming release is spacial then others....something like '+1'! ?!
<knittl> Xfact: +1 means upcoming
<knittl> this way you can use the same channel for all releases
<knittl> without changing it's name
<Xfact> ooh! this is nota channel for lucid, it's just upcoming release channel...ok
<Xfact> ok, anyone has any links or information that how much hardware requirement it'll need to run smoothly?
<Xfact> I am obviouly talking about 10.04
<knittl> same as before i guess
<charlie-tca> Too soon to tell, but hopefully about the same as 9.10
<Xfact> then cool...
<knittl> 256 mb ram and 4 gb hdd
<knittl> approx.
<Xfact> i heard it'll probably release on 24th of april....
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<om26er> knittl, make that 386mb minimum
<knittl> om26er: ok
<knittl> 386 mb ram and 4 gb hdd
<BUGabundo_work> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_work
<charlie-tca> You been busy
<BUGabundo_work> pleanty
<charlie-tca> It's good for you , I think
<genii> With upstart, is the tool to replace update-rc.d now initctl ?
<BluesKaj> hi genii , have you seen the prob with kdesudo kate in the run command ? , for example if I call up /etc/fstab withkdesudo i get a blank kate text page , but if I use gksudo kate it magically appears
<BluesKaj> this prob started on Lucid a few days ago
<genii> BluesKaj: Haven't seen that. Did you by accident maybe run kate with just "sudo" at some point?
<BluesKaj> not that i recall , no
<BluesKaj> I don't see any sudo's in the drop down
<genii> BluesKaj: Does: ls -l ~/.kde/share/config/kate*               show them all belonging to the right user?
<BluesKaj> no other users, just me
<genii> BluesKaj: Does: ls -lhR ~/* | grep root                    show anything?
<BUGabundo_work> charlie-tca: yeah
<BluesKaj> genii, http://pastebin.ca/1741657
<genii> BluesKaj: Sorry, should be: ls -laR ~/* | grep root
<genii> BluesKaj: You have a bunch of files in your home dir that belong to root :/
<BluesKaj> genii, http://pastebin.ca/1741658
 * BluesKaj wonders how that happened
<genii> BluesKaj: OK, nothing that should be causing the kate problem there
<BluesKaj> genii, not to worry , I was able to fix my fstab prob anyway , was merely setting up ntfs/windows partition access
<BluesKaj> I'm sure permissions might be fixed soon , I have the same prob on the laptop with lucid as do others I've chatted with in the last few days
<BluesKaj> bbl.. stuff to do
<exosyst> What's the situation on the LTS GDM configuration tool?
<exosyst> i.e. Is there one planned? In development?
<charlie-tca> exosyst: I think the plan is to replace GDM with Plymouth, which will negate the need for a GDM configuration tool
<exosyst> I thought they were two distinct parts
<charlie-tca> I could be wrong, but everything I have seen is that Plymouth when it gets integrated will replace gdm
<exosyst> hmm... i thought plymouth just replaced u/xsplash?
<exosyst> If you're right though and it's being scrapped then my life becomes simpler :P
<charlie-tca> I am hoping I am right. My life would also be easier without gdm
<exosyst> lol - I wrote a GUI thing to configure some of the bits for the Karmic one and someone has approached me to work on extending it and enhancing it but there's no point if GDM2 is going the way of the dodo!
<yoasif_> plymouth is replacing gdm? source?
<jibadeeha> didn't know what a dodo was until i just googled it
<exosyst1> Any result on the GDM2 thing being removed? I'm pretty sure plymouth is just the graphicalboot thingy
<charlie-tca> Nope, looks like I am wrong. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/LucidBootExperience
 * charlie-tca apparently really wants gdm replaced by something that works all the time
<exosyst1> ok cool - so any ideas on where the GDM2 configuration tool is being worked on?
<charlie-tca> don't know anything about it
<Ian_Corne> wwhat's wrong with the current GDM?
<Ian_Corne> i haven't heard any complaints
<exosyst1> I wanted to work on the configuration tool - that's all, I wrote one but wanted to do something a bit more polished with the help of a couple of interested guys
<ernstp> I've tried 2 kubuntu daily livecds this week but it fails to start KDM, do they work for anyone else?
<IdleOne> getting an error when trying to start synaptic : Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.19.2/gtk/gtkrbtree.c:1098:_gtk_rbtree_find_offset: assertion failed: (tree)
<Freddy2> hi
<BluesKaj> I'm running kde 4.3.4 on lucid , Qt default is 4.6 afaik
<Freddy2> so.. what about kde's delay? 10.04 can suffer it?
<BluesKaj> err sorrykde 4.4
<BluesKaj> dunno about any delays
<BluesKaj> there are bound to be delays with alpha versions , the devs don't give explanations
<genii> Freddy2: devs in #kubuntu-devel indicate Lucid will ship with KDE 4.4 RC1
<Freddy2> i did read a blog (don't remember where) a few days ago, talking about a 2 week delay to use the "more stable and bugfixed" qt 4.6.1 instead of 4.6.0
<Freddy2> and a second RC should be shipped
<yofel> Freddy2: about qt, they might wait for the debian maintainers to package it instead of packaging it themselves, debian/experimental still has 4.6.0
<genii> Freddy2: Since Lucid is LTS, any KDE updates after that will also be available (after porting)
<Freddy2> i know but, that's the point, considering lucid is LTS shouldn't wait for final kde release?
<yofel> Freddy2: well, the lucid release date is fixed, kubuntu will ship whatever kde version is available at that point
<Freddy2> for me i prefer it to be released on may, even keeping 10.04 as name, but that's only my opinion
<yofel> Freddy2: well, that might be so, but I'm not sure breaking the fixed 6 month release is a good idea
<yofel> the LTS already has an extended testing period
<ceykooo> When I first installed alpha1, hal wasn't there - it's deprecated, right? Now, I go to update today, and it wants to install hal again.  Why is this?
<acicula> broken? hal is exit
<yofel> ceykooo: hm, you could check with apt-get/aptitude what package wants to install it
<yofel> Freddy2: and btw: afaik kde4.4 final is due February 9th which is almost 2 weeks before the Lucid Feature Freeze
<yofel> genii: you sure they said rc1?
<Freddy2> that's good news
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Release_Schedule
<yofel> actually rc1 was released yesterday and some packages were already uploaded to luid
<yofel> *lucid
<exosyst> ah hah, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdmsetup - Found it
<genii> yofel: <agateau> Which version of kde will be in alpha2?      <ScottK> agateau: 4.4 rc1.
<exosyst> Hmm - no packages/code available though and I already configure GTK Theme, wallpaper, sounds and autologin for GDM.
<exosyst> with my gdm-setup tool :D
<yofel> genii: oh, if you're talking about alpha2 then of course 4.4rc1
<yofel> exosyst: you could always ask the devs in #ubuntu-devel, maybe they know who you have to get in contact with
<exosyst> thanks yofel
<genii> yofel: We might now know for sure until 10.04 RC freeze or so
<genii> now -> not
<yofel> true, but we do still have a week till a2
<alex_mayorga> anyone see the imposibility to add IRC channels as contacts on empathy as a bug?
<alex_mayorga> coming from pidgin to empathy it confused me a bit that the IRC rooms are not treated as contacts
<BluesKaj> alex_mayorga, get used to it , irc was here before IMs :)
<alex_mayorga> BluesKaj, I know, I was there back then ;)
<alex_mayorga> the thing is I saw there's the 100 paper cuts project being focused on empathy and it was a pain point for me initially
<alex_mayorga> just wondering if it was for anyone else
<BluesKaj> IMO IMs don't make good IRC clients
<alex_mayorga> I tend to agree, but isn't empathy meant to be the swiss army knife of communications from karmic and on?
<BluesKaj> alex_mayorga, dunno I use kde , so not familiar with what empathy is supposed to do
<alex_mayorga> nevermind, it's already on their bugzilla https://bugzilla.gnome.org/601162
<alkisg_> Does the flash player package in Lucid use the 32 bit lib? Or is it native 64bit?
<alex_mayorga> alkisg_, itś 32 bit I believe but you might want to check bjsniderś https://edge.launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/experimental-flash
<alex_mayorga> I need to get used to those dead keys :(
<alkisg_> Thank you alex_mayorga. Too bad, I hoped for native 64bit flash by default in Lucid. Well :-/
<alex_mayorga> the PPA I just passed along is 64 bit
<alkisg_> Thanks, I got it - there's also the 64bit package in the Adobe site, I was just looking for what will be the default one, in the official repos.
<alkisg_> I'll try that PPA of course :)
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: are you going to push your experiment for release on lucid?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, does it work?
 * alkisg_ will try it tomorrow...
<bjsnider> it actually isn't only 64-bit. it installs both native plugins without using nspluginwrapper
<alkisg_> bjsnider: in which case are both plugins needed?
<bjsnider> no, i mean if you're on i386 it installs the 32-bit plugin. if you're on amd64 it installs the 64-bit plugin
<alkisg_> Ah, that's perfect. So if you get enough (and positive!) feedback, would you push it for release on Lucid?
<alkisg_> Or is it too soon?
<bjsnider> i don't know
<alkisg_> Thanks... I'll try it tomorrow :)
<bjsnider> someone would have to make a decision that the native 64-bit plugin is a better solution than the 32-bit with nspluginwrapper
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I guess removing the existing plugin is in order ..I'll give your ppa a try on my 64 bit desktop
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it should upgrade it. but i already know it installs fine, so try to install it if another version is there and see what happens (if that's ok with you)
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ok , I'll leave the existing plugin , then let you know what happens
<BUGabundo_> hey guys
<BUGabundo_> hos is our beloved critical bug
<BUGabundo_> about lost of keyb and mouse?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, looks good , just ran the upgrade after adding the ppa ..all seems fine ..glxinfo shows 3D and dir to be enabled and glxgears fps seems unchanged
<BUGabundo_> BluesKaj: ?
<bjsnider> flash doesn't change any of that
<BUGabundo_> heeelllooooo
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, look for the following things: flash links in /etc/alternatives and nspluginwrapper *not* being installed
<xguru> has anyone taken any screenshots or uploaded any video of the new eye candy in lucid?
<BUGabundo_> i'm feeling ignored :(
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_, violence must therefore ensue
<xguru> or better yet is there any improvements in that area?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yeah, ok but I thought flash might wasn't sure...dinnertime , bbl
<BUGabundo_> bjsnider: whats the bug id, and how is it ?
<bjsnider> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<BUGabundo_> eheh
<BUGabundo_> jiz thanks
<BUGabundo_> :(
<yofel> is it just me or does ubottu timeout everytime when  accessing bug 1?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<yofel> more like... timeout after <1000ms???
<bjsnider> it's no longer a bug. it's an outlandish, nigh-impossible request
<yofel> heh, true
<BUGabundo_> guys stop joking
<BUGabundo_> and help me
<BUGabundo_> i have no keyb or mouse working
<BUGabundo_> whats the critical bug for that (should be on Topic) and is it know any workaround ?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo_: doesn't that make it harder to use the system?
<BUGabundo_> charlie-tca: yes
<BUGabundo_> almost impossible
<BUGabundo_> touchpad works but mouse doesnt
<BUGabundo_> i'm accessign it via SSH
<charlie-tca> I'm looking in launchpad
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo_> already upgraded it to latest packages
<Ian_Corne> Is the mouse plugged in?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo_> and saw the locale upgrade i read about this afternoon
<charlie-tca> bug 504149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504149 in ubuntu "[lucid] after update keyboard and mouse do not work in X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504149
 * BUGabundo_ slaps Ian_Corne  around
<BUGabundo_> thats still undecided
<charlie-tca> although personally, I like using the keyboard and mouse
<BUGabundo_> there was a critical one
<BUGabundo_> charlie-tca: DONT REBOOT
<AlanBell> hi, what version of OpenOffice.org is going in to Lucid?
<AlanBell> and is it there yet?
<BUGabundo_> charlie-tca: what xorg package should it be filed agaist?
<charlie-tca> I can't find any bug on keyboard and mouse in karmic triaged
<charlie-tca> lucid
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, flash works ok on youtube, should have checked that first, but so far so good
<yofel> !info openoffice.org | AlanBell
<ubottu> AlanBell: openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 lpia ppc64 s390x sparc all arm)
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't the package be linux?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, coolio
<BUGabundo_> should it?
<BUGabundo_> charlie-tca: since its input, i feel its X
<AlanBell> yofel: thanks
<yofel> AlanBell: debian experimental has 3.2 RC1, if lucid will see 3.2 depends if it'll be released before the LTSDebianImportFreeze
<charlie-tca> hal then; it says hal couldn't inialise context
<BUGabundo_> we dont use HAL anymore
<BUGabundo_> its udev
<charlie-tca> Might be another issue with removing/deprecating hal
<yofel> BUGabundo_: someone mentioned before that a recent update pulled in hal again
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-08
<Ian_Corne> lol that can't be good
<BUGabundo_> F***
<charlie-tca> You want it critical, hmmm
<BUGabundo_> its true
<yofel> well, I have hal installed anyway since kubuntu-desktop and lxde depend on it
<BUGabundo_> $ apt-cache policy hal hal:   Installed: 0.5.14-0ubuntu2
<charlie-tca> Can you add that to the bug
<DrHalan> Hey, how stable is lucid so far?
<BUGabundo_> $ aptitude why hal i   xserver-xorg Depends hal (>= 0.5.12~git20090406)
<BUGabundo_> DrHalan: today UTERLY BROKEN
<charlie-tca> DrHalan: seems to depend on whe ther or not you use a keyboard
<DrHalan> kay no update for me :P
<DrHalan> is somebody responsilbe for the openal package here?
<BUGabundo_> DrHalan: too late
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_, +why not axe in #ubuntu-x?
<BUGabundo_> its from yesterday afternoon
<bjsnider> there's lots of yammering about input issues in that channel
<yofel> BUGabundo_: that's odd though, since Xorg wasn't updated since December 15th (according to aptitude changelog)
<BUGabundo_> apporting log
<yofel> BUGabundo_: mvo uploaded new NV driver versions though
<BUGabundo_> dont see any NV today
<BUGabundo_> but my probs start from yesterday upgrade
<yofel> hm, well, my Thinkpad still works (rebooted an hour ago) and my eeePC has been running for 2 days now
<charlie-tca> Okay, marked triaged and critical.
<BUGabundo_> apport over SSH sucks :(
<BUGabundo_> still uploading
<BUGabundo_> but no progrss indicator
<BUGabundo_> logs added to the bug
<charlie-tca> thanks
<BUGabundo_> any X hackers awaked at this time?
<BUGabundo_> i *really* need a workariund
<BUGabundo_> i bough a new LCD TV and *really* want to test it
<BUGabundo_> without laptop, i cant reach my movies :(
<BUGabundo_> $ pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/353205/
<BUGabundo_> incase its useful to dibug
<BUGabundo_> $ pastebinit /var/log/aptitude http://paste.ubuntu.com/353208/
<BUGabundo_> should i nuke my xorg.conf and try again ?=
<charlie-tca> might be worth a try
<BUGabundo_> charlie-tca: X broken
<BUGabundo_> wont even start with startx on recovery
<charlie-tca> bad to worse
<charlie-tca> mine is a virtualbox right now. I just reinstall if needed
<BUGabundo_> well
<BUGabundo_> i'm going to bed
<BUGabundo_> lets hope someone pick this and fix it tomorrow
<BUGabundo_> in the meantime
<BUGabundo_> guys take care with gdm logouts or reboots
<charlie-tca> I see new libgnome files in latest updates
<charlie-tca> Maybe that got involved too?
<yofel> charlie-tca: could be, I have an nvidia card too but use KDE and I'm fine
<burzki> shut down problem .. goes through what appears normal shutdown process, but then leave me a a dark screen with only a cursor.  i can type here, but doesn't seem any shell function.  ctrl-alt-del finishes shutdown after flashing briefly "init: alsa-mixer-save main process (19xx) terminated with status 1"  the 19xx has been variously 1911, 1921, 1926 ..  any ideas what this is or how to fix?  i am not a sound user really, normal setup.  t
<burzki> hx
<charlie-tca> I guess mine are older systems. They still use ps2 ports
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<yofel> !hi | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Umeaboy> I need some help. I know that Lucid is unstable, but X crashed when I rebooted after upgrade.
<Umeaboy> Shouldn't Lucid have a xorg.conf file in /etc/x11/?
<yofel> Umeaboy: lucid (and karmic) don't have a xorg.conf by default
<hggdh> so you have to create one
<yofel> Umeaboy: does it say anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Umeaboy> yofel: Look at theese files: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37599888/failsafeX-backup-100108011324.tar
<Umeaboy> This is the content of debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353215/
<Umeaboy> This is the content of messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353218/
<hggdh> Umeaboy: more interesting should be the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Umeaboy> hggdh: Look in the tar-file.
<Umeaboy> This is Xorg.0.log if you're lazy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353225/
<Umeaboy> :)
<yofel> Umeaboy: are you using gdm or kdm, K/X/Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> GDM & Ubuntu.
<hggdh> hum. Even Intel is failing now?
<hggdh> Umeaboy: I have no idea, but if you are willing you can try to run with just the VESA driver
<yofel> Umeaboy: how does it crash? black screen or...?
<Umeaboy> yofel: Well, after I've choosen what kernel I want to load/use the preparing stage before gdm login-window appears doesn't happen.
<yofel> uhh... the splash  is black but gdm appears? or gdm doesn't appear too?
<Umeaboy> It doesn't appear.
<Umeaboy> I can reboot & copy the error-messages & get back.
<yofel> hm, there are 2 bug reports about black screens in lucid with 82835 intel cards
<yofel> bug 496551 and bug 499102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496551 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845] 2.6.32-7 xorg boots to black screen with i845 graphics" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499102 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845g] kernel 2-6-32-9 xorg black screen intel video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499102
<yofel> s/82835/82845
<hggdh> and I still wonder if VESA will work
<yofel> good question, but shouldn't failsave-x (using VESA) come up when gdm fails?
<yofel> well, trying it won't hurt
<hggdh> it should, under low resolution
<hggdh> but if she he has xspash, I do not know
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Now it was okey to load the kernel.
<Umeaboy> Maybe it was just temporary.
<Umeaboy> I'm in Lucid now.
<Umeaboy> No error-message of any kind.
<hggdh> heh
<yofel> ^^
<Umeaboy> Where's the function that gathers information about your system to sen it in?
<Umeaboy> send
<hggdh> ubuntu-bug?
<IdleOne> Umeaboy: System>Admin>System Testing
<IdleOne> I think
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<burzki> shut down problem .. goes through what appears normal shutdown process, but then leave me a a dark screen with only a cursor.  i can type here, but doesn't seem any shell function.  ctrl-alt-del finishes shutdown after flashing briefly "init: alsa-mixer-save main process (19xx) terminated with status 1"  the 19xx has been variously 1911, 1921, 1926 ..  any ideas what this is or how to fix?  i am not a sound user really, normal setup.
<burzki> no? no hints?
<yoasif_> anyone here ever use puppet?
<Umeaboy> I made a bug about my issue now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/504548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504548 in xorg "X crashes after upgrading to Lucid." [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/504052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504052 in plymouth "[lucid] No plymouth at boot time and mountall error" [Undecided,New]
<Smokexz> Hi, I installed ubuntu 10.04, but it won't recognize my drivers at all, does anybody know what could be the problem?
<bjsnider> DanaG, i mentioned your full-throttle issue with the radeon driver in -x and alberto says he's going to look at it soon.
<bjsnider> apparently the nouveau driver has the same issue
<DanaG> http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/pm/
<DanaG> There's been some discussion on the mailing lists about PM stuff.
<bjsnider> well, clearly a working foss driver has to manager power conservatively. it cannot constantly be at full throttle
<Hew> Hi guys. I'm getting random restarts a few times a day, and I think I may have tracked down a line in the log that might be causing it:
<Hew> init: mountall-shell main process (1957) terminated with status 127
<Hew> Does anyone know how I can investigate this further?
<DanaG> That power devour-ment (not a word) is my big blocker that keeps me needing fglrx.
<bjsnider> alberto says rudimentary pm features do exist in the radeon driver already but may not be properly implemented
<DanaG> I'm building a kernel with those patches right now.
<bjsnider> a .33 kernel or .32?
<DanaG> drm-radeon-testing, more specifically.
<DanaG> Not sure, actually... I'll check again once it's built.
<DanaG> linux-image-2.6.32_2.6.32-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb -- ah, that's what my kernel is calling itself.
<ripps> Okay, nautilus is constantly crashing on me. It's receiving an illegal instruction hit_test_stretch_handle at nautilus-icon-canvas-item.c
<ripps> :2663
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<knittl> my umlauts are broken. has anybody similar problems? i can't see them in my terminal and i can't type them
<knittl> a few days ago i had errormessages concerning locale-something
<hggdh> knittl: yes, here also
<hggdh> but I noticed it with accents (grave, acute, etc)
<hggdh> ? and umlauts, now ;-)
<hggdh> hum. Not everywhere. guake, gnome-terminal do not show composites, but Thunderbird does
<knittl> firefox also shows them correctly
<knittl> but firefox uses a separate compose as far as i know
<knittl> but good, i just wanted to have it confirmed. it's good to know i'm not alone :D
<hggdh> now, to find out if this is already reported...
<hggdh> just tested with gnome-terminal, it works there also
<Ian_Corne> *-*
<knittl> hggdh: all my locales are set to "C", can you check?
<knittl> might be related
<hggdh> on gnome-terminal, yes.  I will force via LC_ALL, and see what happens
<knittl> that's weird, there's no en_EN.utf8 ...
<hggdh> en_GB?
<hggdh> but why am I being set to C?
<BUGabundo_work> hggdh: thats a bug that was filed yesterday
<BUGabundo_work> it was also set as critical
 * BUGabundo_work mumbles
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: can you give me the ticket number? couldn't find it with google
<BUGabundo_work> zero feedback on my back :( i'll spend the entire weekend without access to my laptop :((((
<BUGabundo_work> s/back/bug/g
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: nope. i'm on webchat. no log
<knittl> ok, i see
<knittl> i have backlog
<knittl> give me some keywords to grep for ;)
<hggdh> BUGabundo_work: bug #, please
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: locale ?
<BUGabundo_work> bug 504149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504149 in xorg "[lucid] after update keyboard and mouse do not work in X" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504149
<knittl> k, thx
<knittl> haven't tested my mouse, my touchpad works fine
<hggdh> so you have to create oneno, this is not the same. There BUGabundo_work cannot use the kB/touchpad. Here it works, but we are thrown in LC_*=C
<BUGabundo_work> no, its not the same
<BUGabundo_work> i was stating *my* bug
<BUGabundo_work> not yours
<knittl> wops, sry
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: you can try install nvidia-glx-195 from the vdpau ppa
<BUGabundo_work> and will it help me in any way knittl ?
<knittl> you can update your x-server
<knittl> hggdh: from the backlog it seems sudo locale-gen helps with our issue
<knittl> needs reboot though
<hggdh> knittl: will test, thanks
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: AFAIS my X11 works! i have all my GUI up
<BUGabundo_work> just no mouse or keyb
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: yes, thats it
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: DONT REBOOT
<BUGabundo_work> or u may get hit by my bug
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: but in your bugreport (or the report related to your problem) it says, xserver is not updated due to conflicts with nvidia-glx-195
<BUGabundo_work> no locale is better then NO keyb
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: ok, lol
<knittl> hggdh: DON'T reboot!
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: yes, i've kept it back, due to conflits
<BUGabundo_work> it wants to remove kernel and nvdiai
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: so, install  nvidia-glx-195 from vdpau-ppa
<BUGabundo_work> and mess it even more ? eheh
<knittl> the -195 version does not conflict with xserver
<BUGabundo_work> i'll try bjsnider ppa latter
<BUGabundo_work> why is it not in the Archive YET
<BUGabundo_work> is what makes me wonder
<knittl> jup, vdpau is the one by bjsnider
<knittl> i still have odd problems with it, which are easy to workaround
<hggdh> BUGabundo_work, knittl heh. I *need* to reboot, anyways, to fix another issue
<knittl> * work around
<hggdh> this is going to be fun
<knittl> hggdh: then you won't have kbd nor mouse
<knittl> although there's an xserver-* update running this very minute here
<hggdh> yeeeh. Out of the fire, into the frying pan
<hggdh> if I don't reboot, I have to hibernate (so I can get to my customer). If I hibernate, the restart will barf, and I will need to reboot.
<hggdh> huh. Never tried suspend
<hggdh> OK. see you (or not) in the next 30 minutes
<knittl> xD
<knittl> cu
<hggdh> brrr windchill at -14C
<hggdh> quit
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: is the keyboard issue related to X only? or won't the keyboard work in the console either?
<BUGabundo_work> ohh he is gone
<BUGabundo_work> and i didnt have a change to say goodbye
<BUGabundo_work> we wont see him so soon :D
<knittl> lol xD
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: reconfiguring X11 , failed to start GDM
<BUGabundo_work> but keyb worked in TTY
<knittl> so it's no problem for me. i can work in tty too :)
<BUGabundo_work> i cant change to TTYs from GUI, cause keyb doesnt work
<BUGabundo_work> so i cant test
<knittl> but recovery mode will work
<knittl> reconfiguring x? are you installing nvidia-drivers? or updating xorg?
<BUGabundo_work> neither
<BUGabundo_work> just testing
<knittl> ok, ic
<duffydack> Shall I post a bug or something about my writer not being able to burn with any program in ubuntu 9.10/10.04
 * om26er- dont think that as a bug
<duffydack> well, whatever it is, my writer isnt supported at all in ubuntu.
<duffydack> just wanna know what I can do about it.
<om26er-> you get any errors?
<duffydack> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8161339
<duffydack> same trouble, similar writer
<duffydack> I can read fine.
<duffydack> Just burning is a no no
 * vish looks at nautilus and *sigh*
<duffydack> guess i`ll have to crawl back to win7 for burning :'(
<om26er-> yesterday i used windows xp and the windows explorer was so fast to open. nautilus takes much of a time to open..
<duffydack> because theres a process for it loaded on boot.. and its pretty much part of windows dna
<om26er-> pcman is fast but lack too much feature
 * om26er- add real fast
<om26er-> although the development version brings new features
<om26er-> gnome guys might need to rework on nautilus..
<duffydack> starts in a nanosecond on my i7 core 4gig ram laptop
<om26er> good for you
<om26er> should start in that time on a c2d 1gb
<duffydack> yup
<knittl> crap, still no working umlauts
<hggdh> and I could not resume from a suspend, and had to reboot. Got in X with no issues
<knittl> hggdh: the bug report was/is invalid
<knittl> xorg was at least a month old
<knittl> i rebooted as well just now
<hggdh> knittl: at least you can type ae oe ue... I have nothing to replace a grave, acute, etc
<knittl> ^a
<knittl> `a
<knittl> no undead-accent-acute
<knittl> 'a maybe :D
<knittl> you from france, hggdh?
<hggdh> (long story, so summarised a lot): no, born in Brasil, from european parents, living in the US
<hggdh> and to boot I married a german
<knittl> that makes a great story to tell your grandchildren ;)
<hggdh> indeed
<knittl> 11:11 < wzssyqa> ripps: no ,first, dpkg-reconfigure locales,then reboot, then sudo locale-gen,then reboot
<knittl> hm, i only did locale-gen
<hggdh> so did I. Will get it this way now, and see if it works
<knittl> i'm grepping the log now for all sorts of problems i have :D
<hggdh> but this does not seem to be correct. ' dpkg-reconf locales'  just tries to regen the tables. Since they are all up-to-date, nothing is actually done
<knittl> hggdh: i read the manpage. maybe you could try locale-gen --purge
<BUGabundo_work> hggdh: always funny
<hggdh> already did --purge. But dpkg-reconf does not force --purge
 * hggdh bows to BUGabundo_work 
<BUGabundo_work> i'll try with bjsnider PPA
<BUGabundo_work> and see how that goes for me
<BUGabundo_work> should i PURGE hal from my system ?
<hggdh> I think it is still used somewhere
<hggdh> yes, lots of rdepends on hal
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, you'll do what exactly?
<bjsnider> hggdh, what were your euro parents doing in brazil?
<joaopinto> hggdh, BUGabundo_work according to some blog I have read sometime ago you can safely remove hal at this time
<knittl> looks right, purging hal only removes hal* and leaves libcompress-bzip2-perl to be removed on autoremove
<knittl> but removing tells me the user haldaemon is still logged in
<BUGabundo_work> hggdh: aptitude why hal showed only ONE
<BUGabundo_work> xorg
<BUGabundo_work> bjsnider: identica ping me your PPA or email it to me, please
<BUGabundo_work> i *MUST* upgrade today
<BUGabundo_work> and have someone back slap alberto
<BUGabundo_work> for his unfinished work
<knittl> BUGabundo_work: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<knittl> no
<knittl> where's nvidia-glx-195?
<BUGabundo_work> is xedgers even in working state?
<BUGabundo_work> Sarvatt: ping ^^^^^^
<bjsnider> knittl, BUGabundo_work i removed the lucid packages from the ppa. they would interfere and break the new driver under development quite severely
<bjsnider> and the new driver package does not conflict with glx-195, so there is no upgrade routine for that
<knittl> bjsnider: so what is the recommended way to go for me?
<knittl> install 190 again?
<bjsnider> alberto has ppa builds of the new driver package, probably not 100% finished yet
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/proprietary-video-improvements
<bjsnider> i don't know how wel they work, but they're definitely close
<knittl> there's only -96 and -173
<knittl> i think i'll just wait till they are finished and continue using 195 for no
<knittl> * now
<knittl> although standby is not working
<bjsnider> knittl, not that this helps, but you *are* using an unstable distro here
<knittl> i know
<knittl> i'm not complaining
<knittl> after all i'm using it to test it
<bjsnider> the nvidia-graphics-rivers package in that ppa does have the 190 driver
<knittl> hm ok, i was just wondering, because 173 and 96 are listed
<knittl> oh. i understand now :D
<BUGabundo_work> well I'm COMPLAINING
<BUGabundo_work> leaving a system without phisical access to it for two days, is unaceptalbe
<BUGabundo_work> even on a testing release
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, alberto is in #ubuntu-x right now if you want to chat with him about it (tseliot)
<knittl> ubuntu-x? what's the x for?
 * BUGabundo_work puts angry face on
<bjsnider> btw i would stay away from using the nvidia-installer too
<bjsnider> xis for xorg
<knittl> k, thx:)
<knittl> nvidia-installer?
<knittl> i'm using jockey
<bjsnider> yes in other words, the .run packages from nvidia
<BUGabundo_work> wow
<bjsnider> they will be disabled in lucid and would probably...
<BUGabundo_work> feedback in there is almost as much as in #ubuntu-kernel
<bjsnider> well, i hesistate to continue
<bjsnider> this is going to be entertaining
<bjsnider> lol
<bjsnider> BUGabundo_work, vs. the ubuntu xorg devs
<hggdh> BUGabundo_work: apt-cache rdepends hal showed some 30
<hggdh> ah, it is xfce that still depends heavily on HAL
<hggdh> s/heavily//
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<BUGabundo_work> i'm on gnome
<hggdh> although rdepends show a lot of gnome packages, I think it is only recommends
 * BUGabundo_work gets an hammer
<BUGabundo_work> some ppl need it the HARD WAY
<bjsnider> wasn't that the tagline of some wretched movie?
<vita> Hi all.
<vita> I have problem with localepurge. I tried to google for some help, but no avail so far.
<vita> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'if [ -x /usr/sbin/localepurge ] && [ $(ps w -p $PPID | grep -c remove) != 1 ]; then /usr/sbin/localepurge; else exit 0; fi'
<geser> have you tried running "/usr/sbin/localepurge" from a terminal to see what it complains about?
<vita> `It has no output. So, I can't say whether it works or not.
<vita> I'm not the only one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8625711
<yofel> vita: what number does 'echo $?' give you on a terminal after running localepurge?
<vita> Ah. So locale exits with error 1
<geser> does "locale" give you a warning about missing locales?
<vita> nope, I had such problem, but resolved it by "dpkg-reconfigure locale"
<geser> hmm
<vita>  /usr/sbin/localepurge --debug also exits with 1 but no error output
<vita> ran as root
<knittl> my keyboard layout always changes back to an old version :(--also my alt key seems to hang randomly
<vita> damn. Konversation crashed. Any ideas about localepurge when I was down?
<vita> dpkg-reconfigure localepurge doesn't help
<pasjr> dose Ubuntu Tweak work with 10.01
<Pici> pasjr: I assume you mean 10.04, and we don't know, as ubuntu-tweak is provided by a third party.
<pasjr> sorry yes 10.04 finger slip.  Ok thanks I tried but keep having issues with graphics just wondered if any one had success yet
<Thingymebob> I'm trying to get #503548 exactly where it belongs, I'm pretty sure its a xorg/nv issue. How do I determine which is the problem
<WeatherGod> hello, I was looking through some documentation for testing Lucid, and I noticed that it seems like you guys still need some testing results on an EeePC 1000
<WeatherGod> I currently use one, and I was wondering how I could help
<WeatherGod> (I am currently a member of the Bug Squad)
<yofel> WeatherGod: welcome :P
<WeatherGod> hi yofel
<WeatherGod> Anyway, I got a week before the semester starts back up again, so I can do stuff now without interfering with my schoolwork
<yofel> WeatherGod: I'm using Kubuntu lucid on an EeePC 1000H right now
<yofel> works fine mostly
<yofel> the only annoying thing is that the 2.6.32 kernel breaks the intel graphics driver on suspend
<WeatherGod> is UNR being folded into Kubuntu?
<yofel> (to RAM)
<WeatherGod> I don't see a separate ISO for UNR
<WeatherGod> lovely
<yofel> the screen flashes from time to time and after a while turns black
<yofel> everything else still works, you just don't see anything
<DanaG> hmm, after fsck... what's the next thing to come in the boot process?
<yofel> DanaG: since we now use upstart... no idea
<yofel> was wondering the same yesterday
<WeatherGod> yofel: ah, so it is still ssh-able and such?
<knittl> wah, still no umlauts
<WeatherGod> yeah, I gotta read up on upstart
<yofel> WeatherGod: yes, you can even close windows with alt+f4 or witch to tty - login - and sudo shutdown
<yofel> if you can do it blind ^^
<WeatherGod> well, at least it is just a graphics driver issue, which should be easier to fix than some of the more complicated issues that ususally come from suspend
<WeatherGod> anybody know anything about UNR for Lucid?
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> dist-upgrading
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> lets see what i can break or unbreak tonigh
<charlie-tca> they killed that bug today
<BUGabundo> they did ????
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> i was speaking to them all afternoon
<BUGabundo> and squat
<charlie-tca> invalid
<BUGabundo> bug id?
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> nasty nasty charles!
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> bug 504149
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353627/
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/504149)
<BUGabundo> here goes nothing
<charlie-tca> bug 504149
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/504149)
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: no problem
<yofel> yay, LP broken...
<charlie-tca> been bad in all the channels today
<charlie-tca> anyway, BUGabundo. that is the one
<BUGabundo> Removing all DKMS Modules
<BUGabundo> Removing linux-headers-2.6.32-8-generic ...
<BUGabundo> Removing nvidia-185-libvdpau ...
<BUGabundo> Current status: 1 update [-6].
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<charlie-tca> Isn't that nvidia driver broken in lucid?
<BUGabundo> yep
<charlie-tca> yeah, I been fighting it all day
<BUGabundo> so i'm stuck with NOTHING
<BUGabundo> i'm sure it wont even boot
<WeatherGod> what about the nvidia 195 drivers
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> low grafics
<WeatherGod> or is it 190?
<BUGabundo> at least mouse works /sacarms
<charlie-tca> 504149   Changed in: xorg (Ubuntu)       Status: Incomplete => Won't Fix
<charlie-tca> Umm, I think it is 190, but you have to get it from nvidia's website
<alkisg> BUGabundo: you can work with vesa + forced horzsync/vertrefresh to get the resolution you want...
<WeatherGod> but, if it works, why don't we get it packaged and made available?
<WeatherGod> note, I don't know if it works, just that it has been out for a few months now
<yofel> WeatherGod: pretty much all nvidia users here use the packages from the vdpau ppa
<yofel> 190 is stable, 195 is beta (195 recommended for KDE)
<BUGabundo> i dont
<WeatherGod> ok, good to know for my other computer
<BUGabundo> some one said it was broken too
<BUGabundo> yofel: can i install the one in PPA?
<BUGabundo> if so, why isnt it in archive?
<WeatherGod> which one is gonna be targeted for Lucid release?
<yofel> BUGabundo: the drivers from the ppa work, why the archive still has a broken one I don't know
<BUGabundo> ppa link please
<BUGabundo> got it
<yofel> oh come on, just google for the nvidia vdpau ppa, but here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<yofel> and contact bjsnider if anything breaks
<BUGabundo> yofel: thats what i did
<BUGabundo> :)
<knittl> yofel: he told me to use albertos ppa
<BUGabundo> since i'm at it
<BUGabundo> i might try NV
<BUGabundo> anyone know if it is working ?
<knittl> i think gdm is broken atm xD
<knittl> my boottime is very slow (slower than karmic) can i measure and analyse it somehow? bootchart comes into mind
<BUGabundo> knittl: py-bootchar
<BUGabundo> knittl: py-bootchart
<BUGabundo> !info py-bootchart
<BUGabundo> !info pybootchart
<ubottu> Package py-bootchart does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> Package pybootchart does not exist in lucid
<knittl> xD
<BUGabundo> !info bootchart-java
<ubottu> Package bootchart-java does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo> ggrrr
<BUGabundo> !search bootchart
<ubottu> Found: bootchart
<knittl> i think booting itself isn't so slow, it's gdm after logging in
 * BUGabundo slap the bot with two wet throuts
<knittl> somethings wrong on my system somewhere
<BUGabundo> knittl: bootchart should help debug
<yofel> !info pybootchartgui
<ubottu> pybootchartgui (source: pybootchartgui): boot sequence visualisation. In component main, is extra. Version 0+r139-2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 156 kB
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> f***
<BUGabundo> no gdm
<BUGabundo> $ startx
<yofel> BUGabundo: does 'sudo service gdm start' work?
<BUGabundo>  /usr/bin/X not found
<knittl> sudo service gdm start
<yofel> BUGabundo: uh, that sounds bad...
<BUGabundo> yofel: $ gdm start/running
<BUGabundo> i wish i new where
<hggdh> sudo start gdm is the new syntax for upstart
<BUGabundo> stop and restart dont work
<hggdh> sudo stop gdm
<knittl> BUGabundo: then it's not running
<BUGabundo> sudo gdm stop works
<BUGabundo> warning: unable to fid user : no seat-id foind
<yofel> BUGabundo: maybe the update removed xserver-xorg?
<yofel> *upgrade
<BUGabundo> chenking
<BUGabundo> yofel: correct
<BUGabundo> none installed
<yofel> BAD
<charlie-tca> bad
<BUGabundo> let me tell that to tX guys
<BUGabundo> now trying to install it
<charlie-tca> they should know it is bad, shouldn't they?
<BUGabundo> lets see what tries to remove now
<BUGabundo> LLOLOL
<BUGabundo> removes nvidia
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<yofel> BUGabundo: yes, it will remove the nvidia glx from the archive
<yofel> known issue
<yofel> broken since before alpha1...
<yofel> that's why we're all using ppa packages...
<BUGabundo> yofel: thats from PPA
<BUGabundo> let me give it another go
<BUGabundo> installin X 1:7.5
<WeatherGod> be sure to refresh your package lists
<BUGabundo> duh
<WeatherGod> just sayin'
<BUGabundo> ok X is done
<BUGabundo> what 195 name ?
<BUGabundo> so i dont typo
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> knittl: when did he tell you to use the other ppa, and which one?
<BUGabundo> i dont see nvidia-glx-195
<BUGabundo> yofel: [21:32] <tjaalton> use tseliot's ppa
<knittl> yofel: today, around 3 pm
<knittl> so that's 12 hours ago
<knittl> stupid timezones ...
<knittl> btw, is there a solution for the ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4 yet? and the mountall: could not connect to plymouth
<yofel> knittl: got the ppa link?
<knittl> yofel: yes, sec
<BUGabundo> tseliot ppa only has up to karmic
<BUGabundo> no lucid package
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ppa
<knittl> https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/proprietary-video-improvements
<BUGabundo> wrong ppa .(
<knittl> no, it's the one i was told about earlier today
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/503212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503212 in mountall "mountall crashed with SIGSEGV in main() without initramfs" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> meh, no 195 :/
<BUGabundo> ok. package list update . now what? install blob?
<BUGabundo> that guy is NOT helping
<BUGabundo> i'm getting *really* tired with this
<sparr> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-185 to get the nvidia graphics driver but apt wants to uninstall xorg and xorg-* when I do.  help?
<BUGabundo> sparr: forget it
<BUGabundo> its ALL BROKEN
<BUGabundo> i'm currently without any X
<sparr> as am I
<BUGabundo> after X devs _advise_ me to upgrade
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<bjsnider> the updated nvidia drivers are going into lucid this afternoon. probably within the hour
<knittl> BUGabundo: come on, just install xserver-xorg and things should be fine again
<sparr> I have failsafeXserver running, but it wants to use 2048x1600, which my monitor doesn't support
<alkisg> bjsnider: which drivers? nv, nouveau or the proprietary?
<BUGabundo> i cant even see nvidia-graphics-drivers
<vivid> you guys are putting beta nvidia drivers in but wouldnt put current stable into karmic?
<BUGabundo> prob didnt build for 64bits
<BUGabundo> :(((((
<BUGabundo> vivid: brokwn with X 17.5 and old HAL
<sparr> vivid: recent decisions have driven home my decision to move back to debian for my next install, I just can't deal with the ubuntu package/release policies
<vivid> ....i use the drivers from nvidia, though im sure ubuntu will tell you it will break your system o.O
<BUGabundo> sparr: dont use devel version
<BUGabundo> vivid: thats SOOO wrong
<sparr> BUGabundo: then I am stuck with packages 1-9 months out of date, also unacceptable
<BUGabundo> use a rolling disto then
<sparr> like debian.  welcome to 3 minutes ago.
<vivid> whats wrong about it?
<WeatherGod> well, I have encountered some situations where the NVidia drivers were breaking things once the users decided to turn on the proprietary stuff
<vivid> i know for a fact theyve told me before it would break my system
<WeatherGod> and others where the proprietary stuff fixed their problems
<yofel> sparr: and how is debian better? (unless you use sid)
<bjsnider> alkisg, proprietary
<alkisg> bjsnider: ppa, I assume. Thank you.
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353644/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353645
<vivid> why isnt 190 series in lucid even ...
<vivid> ridiculous, 185 still has crashes
<bjsnider> alkisg, no, not ppa
<alkisg> Ah, the restricted? wow..
<alkisg> Good news :)
<sparr> yofel: debian packages tend to handle mixing distros more robustly.  and i run sid.
<bjsnider> targeted for alpha 2 releae
<sparr> yofel: i typically run a mix of testing, unstable, and experimental on debian
<WeatherGod> bjsnider: good
<BUGabundo> i run unstable at work
<BUGabundo> but ati SUCKSSSS
<bjsnider> yofel, i regret putting the lbobs into the ppa, and if i were you i would be rid of them and go with the new package that's coming in
<WeatherGod> I thought ATI was releasing an open source driver?
<yofel> bjsnider: should i install the ppa one or wait for it to be uploaded to the archive?
<bjsnider> wait for the updates this afternoon
<bjsnider> uninstall the 195 completely first
<yofel> bjsnider: ok, will do
<sparr> why does installing nvidia-glx-185 cause xorg* to be uninstalled?
<BUGabundo> not compatible with 1.7.5
<BUGabundo> told u that already
<sparr> no, I think you didn't
<bjsnider> no
<vivid> ....185 is redundant anyway
<bjsnider> it was binary-copied over from karmic
<yofel> vivid: not until the new package acutally gets uploaded...
<vivid> forget the ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> and why is my CPU set to performence?!
<vivid> go to nvidia.com and download
<bjsnider> so it is built against karmic's xserver-xorg version. it is not actually incompatible with 1.7.5
<BUGabundo> vivid: DONT
<vivid> i mean, youre on alpha, not like youre going to die if it doesnt work
<bjsnider> vivid, that would pooch your system to the point where you would have to wipe/reload
<yofel> vivid: please stop giving advice that WILL break your system
<vivid> why?
<knittl> bjsnider: so what is the exact/correct procedure now? purge nvidia-* and install nvidia-common?
<vivid> lol
<vivid> see, i said that earlier, my bad
<bjsnider> the nividia installer does not use alternatives, so it isn't compatible with lucid
<hggdh> vivid: the point is going to nvidia.com resolves *your* problem, but not Ubuntu' s
<vivid> sounds like systems are broken as is, but ill butt out of the conversation
<yofel> vivid: you might want to help improving it then...
<vivid> i have
<WeatherGod> quick question... what is it that Ubuntu need to do with the binary blob before packaging and releasing it?
<yofel> ok then :)
<hggdh> well, notwithstanding BUGabundo' s despair, this is an *alpha*. Systems may catch fire
<bjsnider> knittl, check the archive for nvidia-current, not nvidia-common
<acicula> WeatherGod: test :)?
<WeatherGod> besides that...
<bjsnider> when you see it there, purge the old one and install that
<bjsnider> install it through jockey
<bjsnider> jockey has to be used too
<acicula> WeatherGod: there is a small source shim that needs to be build
<knittl> i thought i need nvidia-common for jockey to work
<WeatherGod> acicula: ah, ok
<WeatherGod> and I take it that this shim is non-trivial?
<acicula> WeatherGod: the point people here are trying to make is not that you can not use the unpackaged stuff, just that its is really likely to break your system
<crimsun> WeatherGod: your best bet is to ask tseliot.
<acicula> WeatherGod: at least to a point where most users just need to reinstall
<WeatherGod> right...
<bjsnider> knittl, yes that is true
<WeatherGod> I am wondering why 190 hasn't been packaged, that's all
<crimsun> WeatherGod: generally, it's either -ERESOURCE or lack of testing
<knittl> i'm confused
<acicula> ,you can not _not_ use,
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> hggdh: well it should provice a *CLEAR* path of upgrade
<BUGabundo> and not of breakage
<crimsun> WeatherGod: 190 has been packaged; see ~xorg-edgers
<bjsnider> the driver is activated through jockey. it is crucial to install it through there or the update-alternatives command will not be run
<knittl> bjsnider: i removed all nvidia-related ppas. now i purged nvidia*
<knittl> as preparation for the upcoming update
<WeatherGod> ok
<knittl> why can't the update-alternatives command be run through the .deb install routines?
<yofel> now we just have to wait for the new package to get uploaded to lucid
<BUGabundo> forget archive packages
<BUGabundo> not ready yet
<BUGabundo> tseliot PPA has whats need
<hggdh> BUGabundo: yes, I am not saying otherwise. But this is part of the risk associated with running alphas.
<BUGabundo> plus a archive mesa
<hggdh> I my case, I am running VESA for some weeks now (since the ATI drivers blew)
<BUGabundo> wb DanaG
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> i have metacity at full resolution
<BUGabundo> just no 3D
<bjsnider> right because the necessary code is not in alberto's ppa
<bjsnider> it will be in the archive later on
<DanaG> hmm, so what's all this new gtk alpha-channel support going to give as an end result?
<DanaG> It doesn't give me alpha-transparent desktop.
<zniavre> DanaG, even if you activate rgba on murrine theme ?
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> i'm good for now
<BUGabundo> goind to upgrade my new WDTV
<DanaG> I want to be able to set my nautilus desktop color with RGBA, not just RGB.
<BUGabundo> and try out my new LCD
<BUGabundo> bye
<BUGabundo> thanks everyone
<zniavre> DanaG,  supposed you are with default theme try to modify the rgba option in it  FALSE to TRUE
<DanaG> Yeah, that works.
<zniavre> can i hav a screenshot please?
<zniavre> :o)
<DanaG> eh, you can probably find stuff on google images.
<zniavre> ho
<zniavre> well
<zniavre> i think you are the first to try it...
<zniavre> i do not mind
<zniavre> nautilus is translucent too ?
<knittl> hggdh: do umlauts work for you again?
<sparr> should there be a newer nvidia driver available than 185?
<crimsun> in the repo? No. There are PPAs, however.
<bjsnider> sparr, within a few hours
<zniavre> 173 is working ?
<sparr> bjsnider: not to step above my place but...  shouldn't there be a process in place that stops this sort of breakage from happening?  that is, whoever "committed" (sorry, not sure about the term) the new xorg to the repository should have been stopped when it would result in this
<WeatherGod> anybody know another way to obtain the Lucid iso from the daily build
<WeatherGod> my download was corrupted
<WeatherGod> and I don't see a torrent available
<WeatherGod> would zsync work to correct the download?
 * sparr curses whatever bug has left him with just one terminal
<sparr> guess it's time to learn how to use screen
<bjsnider> sparr, breakage in an alpha operating system?
<bjsnider> the process that's in place is "use karmic"
<sparr> forget that I am a user...  other package developers are even more inconvenienced by this problem than I am.
<crimsun> nvidia-graphics-drivers (190.53) is in source NEW
<crimsun> it's awaiting archive admin ACCEPT, and then it will need to build then be accepted through binary NEW then be published
<crimsun> so, it's just a matter of time at this point
<crimsun> patience, virtue, etc., etc.
<sparr> ok, better question...
<sparr> the situation I am in right now.  could it be reproduced in karmic simply by uninstalling the nvidia driver?
<sparr> I don't mind the lack of the nvidia driver so much as I mind the complete lack of ability to use X
<bjsnider> if you wiped out the blob the nv driver would be selected by default
<crimsun> I don't know the extent of nv's crippled nature. I just know that it kinda sucks.
<bjsnider> maybe it would work, maybe not
<sparr> crimsun: "kinda sucks" is not as bad as this
<sparr> I would be happy if it fell back to vesa
<bjsnider> vesa is being discussed as the default in lucid because of issues related to nv and nouveau
<sparr> meh @ default.  let's talk about fallback.
<bjsnider> yeah, fallback
<sparr> yes, the things-gone-wrong state I am in right now is my own fault.  but that isn't always the case.  the question is why it doesn't fail gracefully when one driver is missing/broken/bad
<bjsnider> vesa might be the thing in lucid
<bcurtiswx> is gdm suppose to remove usplash?
<sparr> bcurtiswx: I noticed that too
<sparr> gdm and usplash conflict with each other now
<bcurtiswx> ok, thx
<sparr> i don't know why or if it was intentional
<hggdh> knittl: no, no umlauts
<hggdh> knittl: but I have not restarted yet
<bcurtiswx> if it were intentional it would be nice to know.. so i can let the change happen
<cdE|Woozy> it's intentional
<cdE|Woozy> usplash is going to be replaced by plymouth soon
<bcurtiswx> cdE|Woozy: Thanks :D
<knittl> hggdh: hm ok, i've rebooted several times now and still no umlauts. but now it's bedtime. goodnight everybody
<joaopinto> hey
<joaopinto> is just me or shutter is trying to save into /home/ ?
<sparr> shutter?
<DanaG> hmm, so, the power savings / gpu mode-switching works... but doesn't clock down very far at all.
<DanaG> oh, I do see  that glitching.
<DanaG> Interesting.
<joaopinto> sparr, yes, the screenshot taking utility
<slewly> Hi all, I'm running 10.04, and earlier today, the process "events/0" (or sometimes "events/1" -- I have a dual-core system) would spike my CPU very hard about every 0.4 seconds.  (I timed the spikes to be almost exactly 5 every 2 seconds.)
<slewly> The problem has since gone away (after a few reboots, oddly).  However, were this to happen in the future, what can I do to help narrow down the cause of the problem?
<slewly> My understanding is that these are kernel processes (user "root", PID 9 and 10), and that they cannot be killed.  I tried a search online, and I only found references to people having problems with events/N if they're using Ralink wireless cards or ndiswrapper.  I *believe* I use neither, and in fact, my problem persisted even after disabling my wireless (in hardware) and rebooting.
<slewly> Thank you very much in advance for any insight.
<acicula> slewly: yeah its a kernel process, you can check for ndiswrapper by doing lsmod | grep ndis ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-09
<sparrL> would anyone care to hazard a guess why my tty2 is currently in some video mode that my monitor doesn't support (which I believe to be X running in 2048x1600), instead of tty7 as usual?
<acicula> spawned another x?
<sparrL> a second X should be on tty8 usually
<acicula> yeah
<acicula> program doing stuff with a framebuffer ?
<acicula> idunno
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but it does seem like lucid does that off and on
<sparr> anyone know what is changing with the new versions of xorg that are going in?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> hmm, my bootcharts are there.
<DanaG> 45 seconds.
<DanaG> er, more like 60.
<Bookman> I am trying to do a partial upgrade and it seems to tell me that there is a problem with virtual-ose.  I should remove the program.  Is this a known problem?
<acicula> probably just needs to be updated
<Bookman> I tried that and it says that it is broken.
<acicula> i ment the package itself
<acicula> just leave it i suppose?
<Bookman> Nope, only solution is to remove virtual box altogether.
<acicula> trying to upgrade from karmic?
<acicula> well you could remove it and try forcing the installation of the broken package and see if it works i guess?
<Bookman> Nope, just update.  I removed virtualbox and all is well.
<acicula> yeah..
<Bookman> Hey, it's a Beta
<Bookman> Alpha?
<acicula> alpha
 * sparr patiently waits for a new nvidia driver
<Bookman> Yup, updated just fine now.  Now issues.
<Sarvatt> just a heads up not to update right now until you get mesa with the updates :D
<Bookman> How do I turn off join/part messages in XChat permanently?
<Sarvatt> big change moving libGL to alternatives to accomidate nvidia and the required mesa update isn't published yet so things are broken
<sparr> lol @ "things are broken"
<acicula> Bookman: /ignore #channel QUITS, JOINS etc
<acicula> maybe without the ,
<Bookman> Nope
<Bookman> I'm sure that there is just a one line global command.
<acicula> probably
<sparr> what is the syntax to install a particular version of a package via apt-get?
<sparr> I'm going to try downgrading X
<pasjr> help: Stuck in low graphics mode after last update
<sparr> pasjr: better than stuck in no graphics mode :(  some of us have no X at all today
<pasjr> great, so I have to do a reinstall then
<yofel> sparr: apt-get install <packagename>=<version>
<sparr> yofel: thanks
<yofel> sparr: or <packagename>/<release>
<pasjr> do I have to reinstall to fix?
<sparr> probably not, patience could help
<sparr> reinstalling might be faster
<yofel> pasjr: it would help to know your graphics card
<pasjr> I would psot it but I just lost all; graphics trying a sudo -s lshw
<pasjr> I can not see anything
<pasjr> trying to reboot
<yofel> all I'm interested in is the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<sparr> yofel: <release> can be "karmic"?
<yofel> sparr: yes
<sparr> this is almost certainly not going to work, but better than trying nothing
<yofel> sparr: what exactly are you trying to do anyway?
<sparr> get X working
<sparr> by whatever method works
<sparr> right now I am trying to downgrade X back to karmic
<yofel> ahh...
<sparr> always makes things harder that ubuntu only keeps one version of each package in each release
<pasjr> I can not get my graphics info tried twice and lost all graphics
<pasjr> I fear I need to roll back to 9.04
<yofel> pasjr: and does 'lspci | grep VGA' work? (no sudo)
<pasjr> no term I lose my graphics just opening it
<yofel> no tty?
<pasjr> nothing
<yofel> hm...
<pasjr> has this been a big issue today?
<pasjr> I am not sure where to look to fix or find the problem to file a bug
<pasjr> pasjr@PASJR-TOSHIBA:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<pasjr> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<pasjr> pasjr@PASJR-TOSHIBA:~$
<yofel> well, with many new X related package coming in today it's not surprizing that something broke
<pasjr> just got my info
<yofel> oh, I don't know anything about ATI to be honest
<yofel> iirc DanaG has one
<RAOF> And it seems that we're playing “make binary drivers not break mesa", too.  That's going to be fun.
<pasjr> I know that both 9.10 and now 10.04 I can not use my ATI drivers in Ubuntu
<yofel> RAOF: oh oh...
<pasjr> is it the linux kernel or ubuntu?
<yofel> pasjr: as I said, no idea, but do you mean the open source driver or fglrx?
<pasjr> fglrx
<yofel> DanaG: ping, awake?
<pasjr> i am going to try and uninstall fglrx, it shows up as installed and see what happens
<sparrL> oh yeah
<yofel> pasjr: try renaming your xorg.conf so that X runs on auto-configuration
<sparrL> on the long list of things broken with a recent update...
<sparrL> when booting fails and I get dropped to a root console
<sparrL> I ALSO have a login console
<sparrL> both on tty1
<sparrL> competing for input
<sparrL> and mixing output
<pasjr> I will try that
<yofel> sparrL: I actually got that too yesterday after a  NFS mount failed on boot
<yofel> tty1 == unusable
<DanaG> oh
<DanaG> I'm back now.
<DanaG> fglrx is a no-go with the Lucid X server.
<DanaG> RS780 can't use fglrx anywhere, though.
<pasjr> no but it installed upon last update
<pasjr> just reporting what my computer tells me trying to reboot after a few changes
<DanaG> hmm, for rs780, you should just plain remove fglrx.
<DanaG> har: "Stale NFS File Handle" on ext2 sd-card.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/391094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391094 in glibc "the "stale NFS file handle" error should be reworded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Badly-woreded message.
<DanaG> worded.
<acicula> UIzasking4CheezeburgerThatHaslongSinceBinetun
<acicula> there
<pasjr> I have had no luck, I am going to try a install of the daily build to see if it dose the same
<sparrL> farewell ubuntu
<pasjr> I wonder if Ubuntu will make Alpha 2 on time?
<DanaG> note to self: don't untar ARM binaries in home dir bin.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> DanaG: If we'd implemented multiarch right, that would have Just Worked™ :)
<RAOF> With a little judicious qemu.
<DanaG> well, I would've liked it to have said "hey, that didn't work; let's try the next one."
<RAOF> You probably don't actually want that behaviour :)
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DanaG> uh... don't abuse that command.
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HulkHogan> !ops
<HulkHogan> you cant ban
<HulkHogan> me
<Hobbsee> sure?
<HulkHogan> or i do the hogan legdrop to ubuntu
<HulkHogan> !ops
<HulkHogan> seems !ops summons all u ops
<IdleOne> HulkHogan: you are going to get yourself banned
<HulkHogan> i dont care....
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: klined, more likely
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: :)
<HulkHogan> again i dont care if i am klined
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: it's what he's always aiming for.  seems he's just a very bored kid
<HulkHogan> till i start college
<IdleOne> I feel sorry for him then
<HulkHogan> morphin time
<HulkHogan> Gold Ranger power
<IdleOne> seems that wasted energy could be put to better use
<RAOF> HulkHogan: Learn to code.  It's fun!
<HulkHogan> tried
<HulkHogan> i use ps3
<HulkHogan> and watch TNA
<IdleOne> you know HulkHogan is like 60+ years old right
<HulkHogan> no in his 50s
<IdleOne> I mean he was old when I was a kid
<HulkHogan> !ops
<HulkHogan> yeah
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> you aren't to bright I see
<HulkHogan> nope
<HulkHogan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> the ops get notified even when they aren't in the channel
<HulkHogan> I know
<HulkHogan> I expect to be klined in 5 mins
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> elky: you have an o-line?
<groo_> night all\
<DanaG> what's the difference between ban and "kline"?
<JontheEchidna> kline kills/kickbans your connection to the irc server itself, rather than a single channel
<DanaG> ah.
<_Cynthia> I have a bug on the Alpha1 LiveCD and wish to know if anyone else has it. Basically, you open an application (any application) and you go to File/Open. You click once on a file, then double-click the same file. It doesn't open. You must triple-click it.
<_Cynthia> or double-click it five times or so
<_Cynthia> I'm using the Lucid amd64 standard CD.
<_Cynthia> gnome
<alex_mayorga> any experts on nvidia breakage?
<ssv1994> hi
<ssv1994> how the new gnome look like?
<ssv1994> will look like
<alkisg> Hi, I heard here yesterday that the proprietary nvidia drivers would be working today... I see 185 in jockey, should I go ahead and install it? I have 8600M GT.
<knittl> good morning
<knittl> i think i found a part of the solution to umlauts not working
<knittl> i have GTK_IM_MODULE set to xim
<knittl> if i unset it and then start gedit, umlauts work again in that application
<foolip> I broke X with a recent update (lucid), can anyone tell me how to list recently updated packages to nail it down? (Google fails me)
<jpds> foolip: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<Confusion> Hi, I just posted the following to ubuntu-help, but afterwards I noted this channel, which seems perhaps more appropriate
<Confusion> I hope someone knows how to fix the following problem: yesterday I upgraded my Lucid install and this morning it wouldn't start gdm. From the logs, the problem seems to be hald, which indeed isn't running. There isn't any init.d script starting hald, so I guess that is the ultimate cause. Now I can start hald by hand, but if I do that and start gdm, it doesn't respond to any keyboard/mouse
<foolip> jpds: thanks, found a suspicous libdrm update
<Confusion> ovements. I've tried restarting udev and dbus after starting hald (and in some other orders), but keyboard and mouse stay 'dead'
<Confusion> I guess the problem may be that the hald should be started with proper parameters, but I'm not really sure which ones they are. Does anyone have a clue for me?
<knittl> i think hald isn't used anymore in lucid
<Confusion> Well, gdm is certainly complaining about its absense
<Confusion> What has hald been replaced by?
<knittl> dunno …
<Bacta> I was wondering, is the plan to include Gnome 3 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<artir> nope
<artir> it's suposed to be a LTS
<Bacta> So stable over bleeding edge?
<acicula> yeh
<Bacta> Sounds like a good plan, I haven't heard much about Gnome 3.0 but from what I have heard they might have similar issues that KDE had with version 4 (was it 4?)
<artir> altough that won't stop the Teams Of Awesome(OLS,DX,Design) from putting their goodies in
<joaopinto> hum, we still have the locales bug
<ikonia> yes
<knittl> joaopinto: do you have GTK_IM_MODULE set?
<joaopinto> knittl, no, was I supposed to  :) ?
<knittl> no, but it helped me today
<joaopinto> i just noted now that my locale is set to "C"
<knittl> i use a different keyboard layout with it's own compose table
<knittl> so i had set it to xim
<joaopinto> erm wait
<knittl> if i unset it, umlauts worked again
<joaopinto> can someone else pastebin /etc/environment ?
<knittl> but i can't start gdm right now, due to grapics driver/X/gdm bugs
<joaopinto> it seems sun's jre overwite mine, which had the language setting
<joaopinto> /etc/environment, anyone :)
<knittl> here: http://paste2.org/p/601174
<joaopinto> hum, your system is set to english right ?
<knittl> yes
<knittl> joaopinto: can you please try: echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<joaopinto> knittl, It is not set, I did an echo | grep GTK
<knittl> echo what?
<knittl> hm, strange. but you don't have umlauts either?
<joaopinto> I don't have them either, but I have another problem, my locale was set to C
<knittl> mine too
<joaopinto> so the problem is there, GTK_IM_MODULE is irrelevant :P
<knittl> without gdm they seem to be en_US.UTF-8
<joaopinto> I am running from gdm
<joaopinto> oh you mean gdm is setting it to C
<knittl> well, unsetting GTK_IM_MODULE and starting gedit brought my umlauts back for gedit
<knittl> yes, gdm seems to interfere
<joaopinto> I have umlauuts on gdm
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> on gedit
<joaopinto> just not on the terminal
<knittl> gnome-terminal?
<joaopinto> terminator
<knittl> o
<joaopinto> sorry, brb
<knittl> * ok
<Bacta> Lucid Lynx heh
<Confusion> OK, status seems to be: gdm requires hal to provide core input devices, but since hal 0.5.14-0ubuntu2 (which I installed yesterday), hal isn't started at boot time anymore, although it should still be made available via dbus (see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/hal/+changelog) However, this doesn't seem to work for me
<yofel> Bacta: yep, KDE 4.0 was more a tech-preview than a usable desktop environment, Lucid will have 4.4 which is pretty nice so far
<yofel> Confusion: what happens when you run 'sudo start gdm' ?
<Confusion> yofel: gdm starts, but it isn't responding to keyboard and mouse, requiring a hard reboot
<Bacta> It was unuseable on my machine ;)
<Confusion> Interestingly enough, gdm doesn't start on boot: it drops to a console
<yofel> Confusion: ah yes, someone else mentioned the same yesterday
<Confusion> yofel: Did he manage to solve it?
<penguin42> sounds like broken X server
<knittl> bugabandoo had the same problem
<Confusion> (perhaps simply by downgrading to the previous hal package?)
<yofel> knittl: thx :)
<knittl> but iirc he had an xserver package which he hadn't updated in weeks
<penguin42> knittl: What about the kernel or one of the xserver-xorg-whatever packages?
<knittl> penguin42: dunno, i have different problems
<Confusion> knittl: Hmmm, now that you, I have some xserver-xorg package on Hold, because I couldn't upgrade them, as it would create a broken situation
<Confusion> *now that you say that, I remember*
<knittl> gdm starts from console, but i often get "low graphics mode" messages on boot
<knittl> and i removed hal yesterday
<knittl> my system is still booting fine (a laptop with no external kbd or mouse though)
<yofel> well, I can't test it right now, since I have a dependency mess right now with the KDE 4.4 RC1 coming
<yofel> and any update will break my system
<knittl> Confusion: yes, having xserver packages on hold might be a reason it's not working
<knittl> i'm still waiting for working nv{,idia,ouveau} drivers here :)
<Confusion> Hmmm, unfortunately I also can't get the network running from the console; so I'll have to move the packages there by flash or something
<knittl> wops, * n{ouveau,v{,idia}} :D
<Confusion> (I took the config from my Debian laptop, but that doesn't quite work)
<knittl> Confusion: wireless network?
<Confusion> Yeah
<knittl> no wired network at hand …?
<Confusion> knittl: I guess that's what it's going to have to be, but between finding a cable that's long enough and laying the cable so I don't trip over it, moving the package via flash drive may be faster :P
<knittl> lolz
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> the new nvidia drivers are built since a few hours ago but the binary packages are in wait-approval state -.-
 * knittl is waiting for them :D
<knittl> one could even say craving
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/190.53-0ubuntu1/+build/1437087
<knittl> yofel: can you give me a quick guide on how to install them correctly?
<yofel> the amd64 build
<knittl> are the i386 finished already? i don't want to fire up elinks for this *grin*
<yofel> knittl: if I understood bjsnider correctly yesterday, purge any drivers you have right now and install 'nvidia-current'
<knittl> ok, this is still the recommended way? just wanted to make sure
<knittl> what about installation with jockey?
<yofel> knittl: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/190.53-0ubuntu1/+build/1437088 i386
<yofel> they're built, but not yet approved for release in the archive...
<knittl> ok
<yofel> knittl: well, can't say, I haven't used jockey for at least a year now ^^
<knittl> ok, so it's okay to not use it :D
<yofel> knittl: well I hope so, though they should show up in jockey without problems
<yofel> but if you have any ppa packages installed right now you need to purge those first
<knittl> well, they didn't today. but that's possible related to me purging everything with nvidia in its name
<yofel> knittl: you need to have nvidia-common installed (and modaliases afaik), but it hasn't yet shown up since the binaries aren't approved yet, so we'll have to wait
<knittl> okay okay
<yofel> but with the new package even that might have changed
<knittl> better wait now than be sorry later …
<Confusion> Right, I managed to upgrade all Xorg packages, and keyboard and mouse work again.
<Confusion> \o/
<Confusion> Unfortunately, they don't mingle well with the nvidia driver :/
<Confusion> but I expected that from the conversation above :P
<yofel> Confusion: yes, the nvidia driver is broken right now, please wait for a few hours ;)
<knittl> Confusion: welcome to the club ;)
<yofel> hehe
<Confusion> I have to do some chores anyway :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<yofel> ok, got impatient and built the driver package myself
<yofel> it seems now you need nvidia-current for the driver and I guess nvidia-current-modaliases for jockey
<yofel> the nvidia-185-kernel-source nvidia-glx-185 and nvidia-glx-185-dev package  are transitional and can be removed after the update
<bjsnider> yofel, that is correct
<yofel> bjsnider: well, the driver seems to work fine, so all is well :)
<bjsnider> cool
<Sarvatt> except for the fact nothing can build if it needs to link against libgl now :D
<pasjr> has 10.04 regained graphics today?
<knittl> pasjr: not yet, but the drivers are waiting for approvement
<yofel> pasjr: weren't you using ATI?
<pasjr> yes
<yofel> pasjr: didn't removing fglrx help?
<pasjr> no it did nothing
<yofel> hm
<pasjr> I tried everything, so I just fell back to 9.10
<pasjr> but I really do not like it
<yofel> huh? what's so bad about it?
<pasjr> its slow
<yofel> ^^
<pasjr> with about 25min of work I can make 9.04 lighting fast, 10.04 comes that way.  But 9.10 is just heavy and have yet to find how to tweak it right
<vish> pasjr: when was the last time you tried Lucid? I'm also using ATI , seems a bit better with kernel 32.9
<pasjr> Guess I will wait till the 17th for the release of Alpha 2 and see how that is
<pasjr> last night I was useing lucid
<vish> heh ;p
<pasjr> lost all graphics with last update
<pasjr> so I rolled back
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-ati needs an update to work with the new libdrm, its getting worked on
<pasjr> vish: have you done all updates?
<vish> pasjr: yup
<pasjr> you never lost or encounterd graphic issuse
<vish> nope... i only have slow graphics... esp when i use the Burn animation... so stopped using that ^.^
<vish> pasjr: which update was that ?
<pasjr> I had all up to 18:00 EST yesterday
<Sarvatt> libdrm 2.4.17 broke the open source ati driver
<pasjr> I am not sure excatly which one broke my system,
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/505095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505095 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X don't start in Lucid" [High,In progress]
<pasjr> I have done three installs since trying to narrow down what went wrong, but never could find where
<pasjr> I gave up around 03:30 EST
<vish> Sarvatt i notice libdrm2 , libdrm2-intel1 , libdrm2-radeon1 updates... so should i postpone them?
<Sarvatt> yeah dont update until you see xserver-xorg-video-ati offered as well
<vish> ah.. thanks :)
<pasjr> I would, untill someone can find the one that breaks
<Sarvatt> I just said twice what broke it :D
<pasjr> ok sorry to much I am working on at once
<Sarvatt> you can use xorg-edgers which has the updated ati and use ppa-purge after it gets fixed in the archive to go back to stock lucid if its already broken
<Sarvatt> theres other major breakage, it may be a bit until its updated
<penguin42> edgers is good
<vish> Sarvatt: mesa updates are good?
<pasjr> ok thank you I may try that now
<vish> libgl1-mesa-*
<Sarvatt> nothing can build against libgl right now because of the changes to accomidate the nvidia binary driver and its breaking a ton of updates that are waiting to build
<Sarvatt> vish: if you have a working system right now I wouldnt update for a few days to be honest
<pasjr> in your opinon will Ubuntu meet its Alpha 2 dealine?
<vish> oh... thanks for the heads up :)
<knittl> pasjr: i think the deadline was yesterday ;)
<vish> pasjr: huh? alphas will be released as schedule
<Sarvatt> should be tuesday for alpha 2
<knittl> at least in my calendar
<pasjr> do you think theses issues will be fixed then?
<vish> pasjr: thats a different issue ;D
<pasjr> i need a 2nd computer so I can work on one and play and test with the other
<vish> pasjr: subscribe to the bug Sarvatt mentioned and you will be notified when it is fixed
<Sarvatt> just uploading a new ati snapshot will be enough so things work for ubuntu but some of the newer kde packages cant build until mesa is fixed, the newer xserver can't build as well but things are working otherwise
<pasjr> ok thanks, I need a smoke be back later
<yofel> Sarvatt: do you know if there are any issues with the drm-intel update? (before I install the new package)
<Sarvatt> intel is fine its just ati that had things broken with the libdrm-radeon1 changes
<yofel> ok, thx
<Sarvatt> fine in lucid i mean, i have major problems with the latest git and cant use edgers on intel at the moment :D
<yofel> hehe, ok then, I don't use edgers
<yofel> well, I'm gone for now, bbl
<jimerickson> have an app giving the following error after last nights update "relocation error: /lib/libnss_files.so.2: symbol __rawmemchr, version GLIBC_2.2.5 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference".
<popey> am I the only one with just a logon screen in lucid daily images?
<popey> i click login and get a logon box, whatever i put in just bombs me back to the logon screen
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu alternate worked for me
<charlie-tca> todays image, yesterday had issues
<charlie-tca> popey: is that the live cd?
<alkisg> popey: known bug, switch to the console and fix /etc/gdm/custom.conf for it to work properly
<popey> ta
<jimerickson> have an app giving the following error after last nights update on ubuntu 10.04 "relocation error: /lib/libnss_files.so.2: symbol __rawmemchr, version GLIBC_2.2.5 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference".
<popey> alkisg: how do you switch to the console in kvm?
<alkisg> popey: I've no idea about kvm. Usually it's alt+ctrl+f1, and on vbox that I use it's right alt+f1.
<popey> ctrl+alt+F1 switches the host unfortunately, not the guest
<popey> "first switch to the qemu-monitor with ctrl-alt-2, then type sendkey ctrl-alt-f1 then switch back to the qemu guest with ctrl-alt-1. "
<alkisg> Tricky... I prefer the vbox way :D
<alkisg> popey: sudo vi /etc/gdm/custom.conf, replace all \n with actual enters, and then run sudo service gdm restart
<popey> I'd prefer the bug not to be there :)
<popey> thanks, that worked
<xcht-p3t3r> an error window appears very often when i open ubuntu software center
<guntbert> xcht-p3t3r: what error?
<xcht-p3t3r> ubuntu software center closed unexpectedly
<xcht-p3t3r> what can i do?
<guntbert> xcht-p3t3r: try to start it fom CLI: software-center
<xcht-p3t3r> CLI?
<guntbert> command line interface = terminal
<xcht-p3t3r> sotrry :)
<xcht-p3t3r> i'll try
<xcht-p3t3r> typing software-center i don't see any error
<hggdh> well, if it closed unexpectedly, you will have to keep on using it until it (again) closes unexpectedly
<guntbert> xcht-p3t3r: you know - we are talking about alpha software - so I'd say call it from CLI for now
<xcht-p3t3r> but when i type software-center & , that error appear again and again..
<guntbert> xcht-p3t3r: sorry, then I cannot help
<xcht-p3t3r> @ hggdh i didn't understand
<hggdh> xcht-p3t3r: you type s-c & and you see what error?
<xcht-p3t3r> the same
<hggdh> what is the same?
<hggdh> what did you do/was doing?
<guntbert> xcht-p3t3r: sorry I *have* to ask: you are obviously not *very experienced* with linux - why are you using an alpha version?
<xcht-p3t3r> ""sorry ubuntu software center closed unexpectedly""
<xcht-p3t3r> to try it and to learn more
<hggdh> and you do not get apport kicking in to report a new bug?
<xcht-p3t3r> i can't explain very because i don't know english very well and it's very very difficult for me
<xcht-p3t3r> kicking?
<hggdh> xcht-p3t3r: just for the record, using an alpha version of anything to learn more is a guaranteed way to disasters
<xcht-p3t3r> i've been using ubuntu since 6.06
<hggdh> on Lucid, when an application crashes, an utility to report the crash is driven
<xcht-p3t3r> i'm trying this alpha release on a VM
<hggdh> ah good.
<hggdh> and are you up-to-date on updates to Lucid? I cannot repeat your issue, but I see another one on exit
<hggdh> also: so you start s-c. Then, what do you do?
<xcht-p3t3r> i updated the system a second ago
<hggdh> OK. After you start s-c, what do you do?
<xcht-p3t3r> it's all the same if I do something or not
<hggdh> no, it is not all the same
<hggdh> obviously, for example, if does not crash when you are doing something
<hggdh> so: does it crash when you exit?
<CosmiChaos> Whats the difference in versions -49 -extra-49 and unstripped-49 of libavutils???
<CosmiChaos> please
<CosmiChaos> im confused by that plenty versions
<CosmiChaos> is there any info out there related to these ?
<penguin42> have you had a look in /usr/share/doct/libavutils ?
<CosmiChaos> cosmichaos@cosmichaos-desktop:~$ sudo gedit /usr/share/doc/libavutil
<CosmiChaos> libavutil50/        libavutil-extra-49/
<xcht-p3t3r> i have to go.. thanks so much
<CosmiChaos> i cant find information about the differences
<CosmiChaos> theres just a changelog of what changed compared to same package earlier versions
<CosmiChaos> but i want to know the differences between various packages
<hggdh> CosmiChaos: you can run synaptic and search for libavutil, then read the description
<penguin42> CosmiChaos: If you do apt-cache show on them it shows it
<CosmiChaos> i already did that
<CosmiChaos> there is NO description useful
<hggdh> I beg to differ
<penguin42> seems to explain it to ne
<penguin42> me
<hggdh> +1
<CosmiChaos> say libavutils50:
<CosmiChaos> avutil shared libraries
<CosmiChaos> This package contains the ffmpeg video utility shared library.
<hggdh> and -extra contains the unrestricted version of the ffmpeg library
<CosmiChaos> ffmpeg utility library
<CosmiChaos> This is the common utility library from the ffmpeg project. It is required
<CosmiChaos> by all other ffmpeg libraries.
<CosmiChaos> This package contains a unrestricted version of the libavutil shared
<CosmiChaos> object that should only be used by Debian packages.
<CosmiChaos> yes but WHAT is restricted in the non-extra?
<CosmiChaos> wheres the information
<hggdh> mpeg is encumbered with copyright/licence. The extra carries these pieces, the normal one does not
<CosmiChaos> i dont understand that
<CosmiChaos> anything that will not work with the restricted version???
<hggdh> yes
<CosmiChaos> what is that, please?
<hggdh> now... I do not know (nor I care, in fact). You can google for it, or search for the Debian mailing lists on it
<CosmiChaos> hmm
<CosmiChaos> well i actually use the restricted version but i have no problem watching MPEG1 or MPEG2
<CosmiChaos> both work (.dat/.mpg)
<hggdh> you can also read /usr/share/doc/libavutil-extra-49/README.Debian.gz
<CosmiChaos> errr how do i read that files
<knittl> zcat
<CosmiChaos> thx
<hggdh> or less
<hggdh> (should automagically ungzip)
<hggdh> the same README is also in the standard (restricted) libavutil
<CosmiChaos> ahhh these are just re-enabled encoders
<CosmiChaos> but decoding would work on all versions same
<CosmiChaos> Currently the following video encoders are disabled in the ffmpeg package: H263, H264, MPEG2 video, MPEG4 and MS-MPEG4. No *decoders* are disabled in any the ffmpeg package!
<hggdh> so there
<CosmiChaos> well avidemux allows me to encode into these still
<CosmiChaos> for example it offers me MPEG-1 (avcodec)
<CosmiChaos> hmm strange
<hggdh> so avidemux uses another library
<CosmiChaos> avcodec is not libavcodec-49? :)
<CosmiChaos> ups -52
<CosmiChaos> ... anyhow i better stay on packages that canonical provides security updates and not use the extra
<CosmiChaos> i see no reason at all
<CosmiChaos> so thanks for your cooperation and information
<hggdh> CosmiChaos: welcome
<WeatherGod> Hiya,  I was doing some testing on the daily iso build for UNR, and I cam across a couple of problems
<WeatherGod> s/cam/came/
<WeatherGod> booting up with the iso, I tried to "Test Disk for Defects", but it would fail with a message about pipe not found or something to that effect
<WeatherGod> is that feature supposed to be working yet, or what?
<WeatherGod> crimsun, are you around?
<penguin42> I'd be surprised if it wasn't - it's been in there for ages
<WeatherGod> I know
<WeatherGod> its weird
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: yes, it should work
<charlie-tca> It works on Ubuntu and Xubuntu images
<WeatherGod> maybe it was how I set it up?  I used the USB Startup Disk Createrr
<WeatherGod> Creater
<charlie-tca> Might ask in #ubuntu-testing to see if they know about it
<penguin42> hmm you were testing the image on a USB key?
<charlie-tca> Ah-ha. That might be the issue, then.
<WeatherGod> yhea
<penguin42> it's mostly designed for testing CDs - I wonder if it's been tested on a key?@
<WeatherGod> heh... kinda weird to go this long without testing on a key
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself. There aren't enough testers for all of the different methods
<WeatherGod> I could see if the problem occurs for the rc of Karmic
<penguin42> WeatherGod: It's worth filing a bug, I bet it's still trying to test the CD
<charlie-tca> I would think it is trying to test a cd, instead of the usb key.
<WeatherGod> can't it identify the device that it is on?
<WeatherGod> then again, I never really thought about how one could go about doing that
<guntbert> I thought "testing the CD" is done by comparing md5 hashes of every file to some list - how would that be different on an usb key?
<penguin42> guntbert: I'd assumed it was done by taking a sum of the iso image
<WeatherGod> I agree with guntbert
<penguin42> WeatherGod: Still, it's worth reporting as a bug
<guntbert> penguin42: not winthin the file system
<guntbert> *within
<WeatherGod> it isn't possible for the iso image to know its own checksum
<WeatherGod> that would require amazing hash-collision skill
<penguin42> hmm that's a point
<WeatherGod> ok, so I will try out the thing again and get an exact error message
<charlie-tca> Are any files missing on the usb key?
<WeatherGod> I will also try it for the karmic rc image that I have
<penguin42> of course it's possible your image is damaged!
<charlie-tca> I didn't think they used an exact image of the iso
<WeatherGod> well, the checksums are right for the image
<WeatherGod> and I tried this on two different usb keys
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca, what do you mean?
<WeatherGod> penguin42, that is always a possibility
<charlie-tca> I didn't think it created the exact image when transferring to usb. Aren't there files used on the cd that are left off the usb key?
<charlie-tca> It might be bug filing time on that one, though
<WeatherGod> I think they used to do something like that for older versions
 * charlie-tca never tried using a usb key to install
<charlie-tca> my systems won't boot off usb
<guntbert> charlie-tca: please in any case file that bug - checking *must* work or not be offered at all
<WeatherGod> actually, that would be me to file that  one
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: ^^
<guntbert> sorry I meant WeatherGod
 * charlie-tca knows our names are so close to each other...
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<WeatherGod> :P
<WeatherGod> ok, I will go ahead and do a little bit more testing and double-checking for this
<WeatherGod> I'll be back later
<guntbert> nah . its just that I'm obvioulsly unable to follow a conversation :-)
<charlie-tca> Well, that should let you fit right in :-)
<guntbert> ah - in what ? ;-)
<charlie-tca> to the conversation
<charlie-tca> of course
<guntbert> charlie-tca: just kidding :)
<henke> does anybody have an understanding of how locales are set up in ubuntu? since a recent update postgresql claims that my db wants locale sv_SE.UTF-8, but setlocale can't find it. the command 'locale -a' lists it as 'sv_SE.utf8' instead, though everywhere else I look 'sv_SE.UTF-8' is referenced.
<knittl> henke: there's something broken since an update
<knittl> i don't have umlauts in my terminals
<hggdh> ah, was going to ask you about them ;-)
<knittl> hggdh: i have umlauts in all other apps now
<knittl> plus i have different locales in X and tty
<JontheEchidna> henke: sudo locale-gen --purge should fix that
<yofel> hm, can someone confirm that 2.6.32-10 resolves bug 492392?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<knittl> in tty everything is correct, locales set to en_EN.UTF-8
<JontheEchidna> (see bug 504198)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504198 in eglibc "locale support broken on upgrade to latest eglibc" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504198
<hggdh> knittl: so do I, except on terminals
<knittl> but in X it's just C
<yofel> I don't see any flickering for a while now
<knittl> yes, here: ???ss
<knittl> that's ue, oe, ae and a sharp s
<charlie-tca> henke: it could be set in both /etc/default/locale and in /etc/environments
<hggdh> d?o...
<henke> JontheEchidna, I tried that earlier, it doesn't help.
<JontheEchidna> hrm, was worth a shot I suppose
<charlie-tca> but that is the extent of my knowledge on locale
<henke> "DETAIL:  The database was initialized with LC_CTYPE "sv_SE.UTF-8",  which is not recognized by setlocale()."
<henke> and 'locale -a' lists 'sv_SE.utf8', hmm.
<knittl> hggdh: also my user defined gnome-shortcuts are broken
<knittl> like super+n, super+t, super+f
<alkisg> Right, it looks like they're renamed for some reason...
<hggdh> heh
<knittl> could be related. but the whole thing is definitely an issue with X, because my locales are set correctly in the ttys (even when running X in parallel)
<knittl> and still no new nvidia-drivers :(
<henke> knittl, it's not dependant on X for me
<knittl> henke: so no umlauts in tty as well?
<henke> knittl, I never had any problem with that, actually.
<bjsnider> the nvidia drivers were updated last night
<knittl> bjsnider: i see them still in the queue
<knittl> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/190.53-0ubuntu1/+build/1437088
<charlie-tca> nvidia -190 was added to lucid last night,
<knittl> henke: me neither, but since 2 days i have
<bjsnider> that build finished
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/190.53-0ubuntu1
<bjsnider> update and install nvidia-current
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: how do I go about installing your experimental flash 64 bit?
<charlie-tca> Two more changes done on them this morning
<alex_mayorga> I added the ppa, but I seem to still get the 32 bit one
<knittl> bjsnider: hu ... then why are they still showed as "waiting for approval"?
<henke> making a symlink from sv_SE.utf8 to sv_SE.UTF-8 adds it to 'locale -a', but doesn't work for my postgresql
<henke> erm, in /usr/lib/locale, that is
 * alkisg installed the nvidia-current drivers from the queue, and they run fine :)
<knittl> alkisg: how can i install from queue? just the standard apt-get install nvidia-common?
<alkisg> knittl: no I click on the .deb links from firefox
<bjsnider> just download the packages
<alkisg> *clicked
<bjsnider> double-click them and they'll run with gdebi
<knittl> hm. how long do i have to wait for them to be on an official server?
<knittl> because i can wait ^^
<bjsnider> 9 years
<knittl> ok :)
<bjsnider> we're doing things the microsoft way now
<alkisg> hehehe
<knittl> delivering unstable systems?
<knittl> using endusers as alphatesters?
<bjsnider> it'll take 9 years and $4 billion to deliver a feature-bloatred piece of garbage
<knittl> announcing ubuntu 9.04.1 as 10.04?
<bjsnider> that everybody hates
<alex_mayorga> I have an nvidia card here too, what are you guys testing?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: new official nvidia driver
 * penguin42 ati
<WeatherGod> ok, I have a better idea what is happening with the "Check disc for defects"
<WeatherGod> it is 'working', sort of...
<WeatherGod> however an error message: "Opening pipe: No such file found" comes up and switches the screen to tty1
<WeatherGod> everything is going on in the graphical screen and if I switch over using Ctrl-Alt-F8, I can see  a list of things that it is checking
<WeatherGod> and it finishes with no errors
<WeatherGod> this does not occur with the rc of Karmic that I have
<penguin42> WeatherGod: It's a bug then, report it
<WeatherGod> in Karmic, the error checking always stays on that graphical screen, and the logo reemains
<WeatherGod> what should I file it against
<charlie-tca> is it live cd or alternate?
<WeatherGod> I got it from the link you gave me yesterday
<WeatherGod> the daily build
<WeatherGod> of ubuntu-netbook-remix
<DanaG> shyoom
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343677 in ubuntu "[Jaunty] Sound in GTK apps can't be disabled under KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> ubiquity, I think
<DanaG> pyuu
<DanaG> heh, really irritating noises it makes on window minimize.
<WeatherGod> charlie-tca: will do, thanks
<charlie-tca> WeatherGod: tag it for lucid
<DanaG> oh, and any time I press the number "2" on my new bluetooth numpad... my system vt-switches and then goes blank and hard-locks.
<penguin42> impressive
<charlie-tca> neat, DanaG
<penguin42> DanaG: Anything in dmesg or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<DanaG> Nope, it can't sync the disk.  I'll have to get a serial-console log later when I have time.
<yofel> DanaG: huh? I can (I use pulse in KDE though)
<penguin42> that's a bit nasty
<DanaG> pyuuu
<DanaG> it/usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/
<penguin42> DanaG: Is it only the '2' ?!
<DanaG> Not sure... but that was the one that seemed to do it most.  I'll check other keys later.
<penguin42> that would be pretty weird
<DanaG> file:///usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/window-minimized.ogg
<DanaG> funny sound.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: ping
<aliendude5300> I get an error message saying it failed to detect my metapackage when attempting to upgrade. It also says ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal, what should I do?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<knittl> aliendude5300: don't upgrade
<aliendude5300> knittl, funny... I have some packages that I want upgraded to the latest version. There's got to be a way to fix this. :(
<alex_mayorga> aliendude5300: try the comandline: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<alex_mayorga> I got that same error moments ago
<alex_mayorga> it said is temporary
<aliendude5300> knittl, That doesn't really solve my problem. Imagine going to a doctor and saying that you feel a sharp pain everytime you lift your right arm and they tell you to stop lifting your right arm. How would you feel?
<knittl> is your right arm in alpha 1 state?
<WeatherGod> haha
<aliendude5300> ... no. :/
<alex_mayorga> knittl: great point
<knittl> imagine going to a doctor because everytime you eat pineapple you have a swollen tongue and he tells you to not eat pineapples. i can think of many similarities
<knittl> just wait for a few days, then you will be able to upgrade your packages
<DanaG> hmm, tried the number '1', it does the same thing.
<DanaG> vt-switch (or xorg crash), and then hard-lockup (heartbeat LED dead).
<DanaG> That's one extremely useful thing on my laptop: a software controllable LED, that I've set as heartbeat.
<knittl> DanaG: do your numlock/capslock leds blink?
<penguin42> DanaG: You might consider seeing if it does it when you weren't in X - you might be able to see a useful oops
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, what say you, young skywalker?
<DanaG> Well, I am using fglrx and the Karmic X server, so my configuration is rather unsupported.
<yofel> hey nice, nepomuk works now :D
<DanaG> Big blocker for me is that with the open-source drivers, total system power consumption is TWO times what it is with the closed drivers.
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I added your flash experimental ppa
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: but aptitude keeps installing 10.0.42.34ubuntu1
<penguin42> DanaG: Is that still the case on the latest Radeon drivers - the new drivers are pretty good as far as the 3D etc - don't know if they fixed power
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: not your 10.0.42.34ubuntu2~ppa
<DanaG> Still true even with those experimental power-savings patches that are currently under development.
<penguin42> nod
<DanaG> It only slows down a very small amount, and only the GPU, not the memory.  And it has visual glitches on speed changes.
<aliendude5300> alex_mayorga, Thanks! The safe upgrade didn't completely upgrade my system, but it upgraded everything I cared about. :)
<alex_mayorga> aliendude5300: glad it helped
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, what command are you using to upgrade?
<alex_mayorga> I aptitude remove the current
<bjsnider> then you update your sources
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: and then aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: Iǘe put yout ppa in sources, prior to removing, does it make a difference?
<bjsnider> you have to run apt-get update so it knows about the new version
<Ian_Corne> is it safe to update atm?
<bjsnider> probably not
<bjsnider> for a couple days
<Ian_Corne> is it ever? :p
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: tried that, apt-cache still only shows the one on multiverse
<bjsnider> alpha 2 will be safe
<Ian_Corne> i'm already on lucid btw, just been not updating atm
<Ian_Corne> and when i login I can't really do anything, everything is pretty broken :p
<alex_mayorga> does anyone still have problems on switching sessions
<alex_mayorga> yesterday I got a blank screen while switching
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, can you look ins ynaptic, select the package click properties and versions to see if the ppa version is listed in there?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: let me do that
<WeatherGod> ok, I filed that disc checking bug
<WeatherGod> bug 505281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505281 in ubiquity "During "Check disc for defects", error message changes screen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505281
<guntbert> WeatherGod: thx
<WeatherGod> np, glad to do my part
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: for flashplugin-nonfree there's only "10.0.42.34ubuntu1 (lucid)"
<WeatherGod> now, I just need to talk to crimsun about sound issues
<aliendude5300> It seems you're talking about upgrading flash player. I just upgraded mine a while ago... the one in the repositories sucks. Do this: go to http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html and download flash player. Extract the archive and put libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins.
<aliendude5300> (That's for the 64 bit version. If you want the 32-bit hold on I'll give you a link...
<alex_mayorga> anyone know if this is filled on System>Preferences> Keyboard, when you try to pick a layout if you type to go to a country nothing happens
<aliendude5300> 32-bit: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<alex_mayorga> aliendude5300: I'm helping bjsnider try a package he did for 64 bit flash
<aliendude5300> Note that these are pre-release flash builds but they work MUCH better than the current stable builds. :)
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, i don't think you've got the ppa enabled
<alex_mayorga> or at least I want to think I'm help, I'm probably doing something wrong
<aliendude5300> alex_mayorga, why make a package for that? Isn't copying the file easier? Or better yet wget libflashplayer.so && mc libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<acicula> aliendude5300: well it works, but not very update friendly
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: it has a big fat check on the Software sources GUI
<bjsnider> aliendude5300, the version i've dummied up links the plugin to any possible browser system-wide
<aliendude5300> acicula, I thought the actually flash player itself would notify you of an update within the browser.
<acicula> aliendude5300: dont think so
<aliendude5300> bjsnider, Ah... that makes sense. Having it installed system wide is a good idea. Adobe should've thought of that. :D
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: is there a command to check? Also when I do aptitude update, I see ppa fly by
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga: I  just tried, and I don't see anything wrong with selecting a country
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: can you type the first letter of a country name and the list scrolls there?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, check the deb line in software sources
<aliendude5300> acicula, this is for windows, but I think it may be the same or similar on Linux: http://justin.everett-church.com/wp-images/notifierFlash8.jpg
<WeatherGod> ah, I see
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider http://ppa.launchpad.net/brandonsnider/experimental-flash/ubuntu lucid main
<bjsnider> and it should start with deb
<WeatherGod> aliendude5300, I think it is only for Windows and Mac
<aliendude5300> WeatherGod, I thought they did the notification that says a new version is available when you open a flash applet made with a newer version of flash. perhaps I am mistaken?
<BUGabundo> evening
<WeatherGod> they did, but only for Windows and Mac, I have never seen that message for Linux
<bjsnider> not for another hour or so
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: got what I find buggy on the keyboard layout window?
<WeatherGod> yeah
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I was telling you what I see under URI and such in the gui
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, let's just start over. blow away that line in synaptic, and add the ppa like this: ppa:brandonsnider/experimental-flash
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: just to be sure I've removed and added on software sources again
<guntbert> WeatherGod: regarding #505281: I just tested it under virtual box with a karmic desktop iso: on the main page I get 3 errors (2 udev, then opening pipe:no such..) but on the "previous" terminal (<alt><left>) there is the complete output including "press any key to reboot"
<WeatherGod> guntbert, heh, go figure
<guntbert> WeatherGod: if you could test that too - then the issue were quite different
<WeatherGod> but, still the point remains, the error message changes the screen
<WeatherGod> I did... and it didn't happen in Karmic for me
<WeatherGod> only for Lucid
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, now I see it
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: but is another name
<bjsnider> i think y ou were missing the 'deb' int he deb line...
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: it was there all along, but the name was/is flashplugin-64bit-installer
<guntbert> WeatherGod: ok didn't doubt you - only I remembered something, had a look and thought I'd tell you :)
<BUGabundo> any here's any app similar to subdownloader but that downloads movie covers instead of subs?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: that's what I've been missing it I was looking for flashplugin-installer
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, yeah that was necessary because i had to build 2 different packages
<bjsnider> i'll add a replaces: flashplugin-installer
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: I thought you created another flashplugin-installer that will "intelligently" get 32 or 64
<WeatherGod> guntbert: well, your test does prove that the problem existed before
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, kind of
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, so I aptitude install flashplugin-64bit-installer and that's it?
<bjsnider> yeah
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: is the new MESA uploaded yet?
<bjsnider> it was being uploaded earlier, so probably
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: the weird thing is that launchpad shows flashplugin-nonfree in your PPA
<WeatherGod> bjsnider, why are we including the architecture info in the package name?
<guntbert> WeatherGod: exactly - but I'm not certain if it is really the same problem  - or did I misread and it looks the same in your case?
<bjsnider> but i dunno
<WeatherGod> guntbert: I didn't get any udev errors, only the pipe error
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: do you think you can file the layuot thing?
<bjsnider> WeatherGod, because there are two different plugins with different download locations
<WeatherGod> ah
<guntbert> WeatherGod: and on the neihbor VT there is the complete output?
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga, sure, I'll fire one off there
<WeatherGod> guntbert, yes
<WeatherGod> but not of error messages, only about the defect checking
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: thanks I don't think I know the right GUI terms to express it, but it has been there for years I believe
<WeatherGod> ah
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, the source package is still called flashplugin-nonfree, but you can name binary packages anything you want. i could upload a source called "white" and build binaries called "black" if i wanted to
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: are you going to hack something else or that's it?
<WeatherGod> I just have to figure out which package to file that one against
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, did you have something in mind?
<bjsnider> i'm helping out the libbluray project at the moment
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thinking it should be just want package with the logic inside, maybe
<bjsnider> huh? didn't copy that
<alex_mayorga> Like this maybe "WeatherGod: bjsnider, why are we including the architecture info in the package name?"
<bjsnider> well, i might be able to do that. but i wanted to know if this version actually does what it's supposed to do first
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: let me install that one
<crimsun> does it download from labs.adobe.com?
<crimsun> be careful; you need to verify that with Adobe first
<guntbert> WeatherGod: my left VT diplays like http://imagebin.org/79094, whereas the main VT looks like http://imagebin.org/79095
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: doesnt the current package download from adobe as of now?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: no, it downloads from archive.canonical.com
<WeatherGod> guntbert: get rid of those two udev errors, and that's what my Lucid test showed
<BUGabundo> btw
<BUGabundo> who the heck decided to put nautilus tabs in the bottom??????
<guntbert> WeatherGod: excellent - that means the real bug (and an old one) is that in the case of any error the rest of the test is displayed on the wrong VT
<BUGabundo> I really should go and file a NO THANKS bug in gnome
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: got "error exit status 10" want me to pastebin?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, yep
<bjsnider> that's good. i ws hoping for an error
<bjsnider> it the motu channel they told me that as long as it downloads the plugin from adobe and does not pre-package it, it was ok
<WeatherGod> guntbert: good to know
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/med68d71
<guntbert> WeatherGod: if its ok with you I add my screenshots and description to your bug
<WeatherGod> ok, sure thing
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, nautilus tabs at the bottom? can i see a screenshot of that?
<aliendude5300> Does anyone know if Koobface can affect an Ubuntu machine? Does it work with Cross-site scripting or do you have to download something? I just clicked a link that almost certainly contains malicious code (the link is "http://bit.ly/6Rhy2J" -- don't go there unless you know what you are doing) -- could this cause any problems, or would I need to be on a windows machine and download something? I tried looking at the s
<aliendude5300> ource code using wget and gedit, but the JavaScript is obfuscated and I can't tell what it does...
<acicula> aliendude5300: it uses crosssitescripting, but its win32 only afaik
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, uninstall flashplugin-installer and nspluginwrapper and try again
<bjsnider> or run -f install whichever comes first
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: it errors out even where those two are not there
<bjsnider> try apt-get -f install
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: same exit 10
<guntbert> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> thnx
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5f1d2cb5
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-bugabundo%20-%20File%20Browser.png
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: removing the package first, right? If I try it when present I get the exit 10 again
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that's hilarious
<BUGabundo> tell me about it
<bjsnider> makes zero gui sense
<BUGabundo> you don't have it?
<bjsnider> i'm not using lucid
<bjsnider> it's unstable, you know
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> duhx2
<bjsnider> nobody would ever look for tabs down there
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I opened like 10 wind
<BUGabundo> before realizing what was going on
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: where's the "enhancement" bug?
<BUGabundo> not tonigh
<BUGabundo> I'm too tired
<guntbert> BUGabundo: +1
<BUGabundo> finishing to set up my media room
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/i-lost-my-head-and-bough-my-new-fab-gadgetpio-0
<BUGabundo> and preping my dad new laptop... got get Karmic too
<BUGabundo> hope ati doesn't fail on me
<acicula> uknowitwill
<acicula> does hw decoding work with ati these days?
<BUGabundo> eheh adobe is updating their page footers to include 2010 trade marks http://page2rss.com/p/80b83e05a0a18c77aca72bb6aa0b8d69_4719366_4750890
<acicula> would be nicer if they spend their coding time on patching their outstanding vulns :/
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: no luck either after dpkg --configure -a either
<WeatherGod> speaking of GUI issues, has anyone tried out the Software Center?
<bjsnider> alezcould bea  dependency issue possibly a name change or something. installs fine on karmic. i'll investigate thanks
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thanks to you and sorry to bother :)
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga: I filed that keyboard bug  as bug 505289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505289 in gnome-control-center "In keyboard selector, dropdown box for country selection does not respond to keypress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505289
<duffydack> Any new plans to support my writer in lucid?
<duffydack> I`m tired of booting into win7..
<WeatherGod> duffydack, what writer?
<duffydack> let me get that...
<alex_mayorga> WeatherGod: thanks I'll chip-in with details if needed
<WeatherGod> alex_mayorga: ok
<duffydack> HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GA11N  latest firmware, as dictated to me by Dell.
<duffydack> works fine all day long in windows 7 anyway.
<WeatherGod> oh, you mean CD/DVD writer
<duffydack> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8161339  similar thread.. Ive posted this a few times..
<duffydack> yeah, sorry
<WeatherGod> heh... I was wondering why Linux needed another gedit/vim/emacs
<WeatherGod> well, hardware isn't my department... anyone else want this one?
<duffydack> I`m afraid using win7 too much it will assimilate me.
<duffydack> Its a real shame because, everything else works like a champ out the box..
<aliendude5300> duffydack, what works and what doesn't on your writer?
<aliendude5300> duffydack, it seems it is an issue with the actual CD burner. It must be something with the firmware. If I were in the same situation, I would simply buy a new burner that I know works with Linux. They _really_ don't cost that much any more.
<charlie-tca> duffydack: have you talked to Dell about that ?
<DanaG> BUGabundo: might run into this issue with ATI mobile: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "[HD 3650] fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> BAH
<aliendude5300> Is the drive SATA or IDE? If it's SATA, you can usually find them for around $25 - $40. If it's IDE, you might want to upgrade to SATA if your PC supports it, as SATA is better anyways.
<DanaG> the fix for that fglrx issue was: sudo aticonfig --acpi-services=off
<aliendude5300> Here is a fairly decent burner that should work with Linux just fine: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010552 (It's actually made by the same company as the drive I have right now -- a Samsung SH-S183L).
<greenlynx> DanaG, what is the fglrx issue?  i just got here .. couldn't shut down last night after update .. monitor didn't seem to shut off
<DanaG>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "[HD 3650] fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> That's not a shutdown issue, though.
<greenlynx> doesn't seem to be my issue
<duffydack> aliendude5300, it works in windows.  its only writing.
<duffydack> aliendude5300, buying a new burner should never ever be an option..  plus its a laptop, a new one
<duffydack> aliendude5300, it will not write with any software in linux.. It works fine in win7 and imgburn.. yes I have tried imgburn...
<aliendude5300> duffydack, I had an old Lite-On that wouldn't play/burn DVDs on Linux (I still have it lying around somewhere), but I replaced it with my current one, and it works fine.
<duffydack> aliendude5300, I think its sata..  sorry I`m catching up on your messages...
<aliendude5300> duffydack, let me see the output of lshw so I can check info on your drive. Use pastebay or something for the output, it will be long.
<duffydack> aliendude5300, replacing isnt an option, and I dont see why it should be..  It never was before my new laptop..I had an inspiron 9100 and sony/liteon 8x dvd writer that worked..
<duffydack> ok
<duffydack> I`m not the only one.. there is a thread on ubuntuforums.
<aliendude5300> duffydack, my guess is that it's a poorly made drive that requires some proprietary drivers to burn or it fails to follow some burning standard. I've never even heard of your drive manufacturer, nor could I locate their website.
<duffydack> nice.. so, its boot to windows or buy a "free" writer
<duffydack> ok nevermind.
<aliendude5300> did you get that output of lshw? It may still be possible to get it to work.
<aliendude5300> I was only guessing that it fails to follow a standard, as most if not all burners work flawlessly out of the box on Linux.
<aliendude5300> to get the output of lshw type something like sudo lshw > lshw.txt and paste the lshw.txt file to pastebay
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/f452ff543
<duffydack> I think its LG
<aliendude5300> It's HitachiLG Data Storage. Their site is here: http://www.hlds.co.jp/index_tmp.html -- it's a japanese company.
<duffydack> is that bad
<duffydack> I dont mind bootin into win7 to burn, I dont burn that often...
<WeatherGod> does Hitachi own LG or something?
<WeatherGod> or is it some sort of knock-off?
<aliendude5300> The latest firmware is here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/format.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&deviceid=22129&libid=32&releaseid=R227053&vercnt=1&formatcnt=0&SystemID=STUDIO1747&servicetag=&os=W732&osl=en&catid=-1&dateid=-1&typeid=-1&formatid=-1&impid=-1
<aliendude5300> Is that the one you have?
<aliendude5300> Your drive is detected as being removable media, supporting cd-r and cd-rw, dvd-roms, dvd-rs and dvd-rams, but not dvd-rws. If you are trying to burn a DVD-RW that might be the problem.
<aliendude5300> Also, if that's not the problem, when your burn fails, does dmesg show any error messages related to your CD drive? That could indicate what the problem is.
<duffydack> I have the latest.
<duffydack> in fact, its newer than dells
<duffydack> lol
<duffydack> mine is A102
<duffydack> and its a Dell machine
<aliendude5300> what happens when you try to burn a CD?
<duffydack> go figure.
<duffydack> I get errors as soon as it start to burn, as in forum posts.
<duffydack> I can burn something and give you output if you like.
<aliendude5300> does it ruin the physical CD or burn anything?
<duffydack> I have binned that many discs....
<aliendude5300> sure.
<duffydack> well, it doesnt burn anything, but it does render then not writable.
<duffydack> Shall I use the cdrecord method?
<aliendude5300> try simulation first. maybe we can get information without ruining a cd.
<aliendude5300> tell me if that fails.
<duffydack> I dont believe this....
<aliendude5300> ?
<WeatherGod> suspense!
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/m54958de9
<duffydack> its writing?  I dont understand it.
<duffydack> it NEVER has.
<aliendude5300> to simulate writing a disk without ANY chance of it getting ruined use the command line tool called wodim with the -dummy option. For example: wodim -dummy -dev=/dev/sr0 ubuntu.iso
<duffydack> im not simulating it...
<aliendude5300> oh... that's even better if it works.
<duffydack> it never worked before
<duffydack> same commands
<aliendude5300> tell me if the disk works when it's done burning.
<duffydack> brasero, k3b, cdrecord, wodim, and even imgburn in wine..
<duffydack> maybe the newer kernel ?
<duffydack> thats all that changed anyway
<WeatherGod> heh, I doubt it
<WeatherGod> are these identical disks?
<aliendude5300> not sure... wait until it's done burning to make sure... I almost never had any trouble with burning except some that seem to burn right but have an error or 2 in the data.
<duffydack> im just burning an iso to the same +r discs Ive tried since I got the laptop.
<duffydack> trying the same command
<duffydack> in shell, to get the errors.. to send.
<WeatherGod> wait-a-minute... +r?
<duffydack> then, it doesnt error./4
<aliendude5300> dvd+r?
<duffydack> yes.. why
<WeatherGod> right, I thought your drive supports -r
<duffydack> it supports all
<duffydack> but all I have is +r discs.
<duffydack> at the moment.
<duffydack> I`m down to the last 2
<WeatherGod> hmmm, does k3b say that your drive supports +r?
<aliendude5300> I have a ton of DVD+Rs, I know it's not the new kernel. I've been able to burn the fine for years...
<duffydack> I`m no newb to burning... my drive according to everthing supports it
<aliendude5300> It's a DVD+-RW drive. It should support +R.
<penguin42> confucious he says to test DVD writer problems with erasable discs
<duffydack> it just wont burn anything.. its nothing to do with +
<duffydack> yet it seems, it is now
<WeatherGod> ok, just checking
<duffydack> the same discs Ive tried since December when I got the laptop.
<aliendude5300> I have a drive that burns DVD+Rs perfectly, and it's capabilities are listed like this: "removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram"
<aliendude5300> duffydack, wow you weren't kidding when you said it was new...
<duffydack> I had a pack of 100 I burned and some I binned, but some didnt burn anything at all..I dont know whats changed.. really I dont
<aliendude5300> Is it the speed you are burning at?
<duffydack> 4x
<aliendude5300> Theres no way almost 100 were bad...
<duffydack> nearly done
<duffydack> i`ll let you know.
<duffydack> same command, same discs.. its not working...
<duffydack> now*
<duffydack> not, not..
<duffydack> why
<WeatherGod> that is weird
<duffydack> I`ll even try brasero, since its been so crap with my writers..
<WeatherGod> maybe it had to do with other stuff running?
<penguin42> duffydack: Have you tried booting off an older Linux thumb image and burning something ?
<duffydack> WeatherGod, on an i7 quad core 4gig ram?
<aliendude5300> duffydack, did it work?
<WeatherGod> well, maybe another program interfered?
<duffydack> finalizing now
<WeatherGod> dunno... just shooting in the dark
<duffydack> WeatherGod, no...
<duffydack> WeatherGod, I never had anything running
<WeatherGod> heh.... schrodinger's cat for bugs strikes again
<duffydack> its burned.. lets see
<penguin42> duffydack: If it happens again I'd do a dmesg to see if there are any SCSI/sata errors in the log
<duffydack> penguin42, its never ever ever burned successfully
<duffydack> it has now
<duffydack> f~*k me
<duffydack> why now?
<aliendude5300> penguin42, that's what I suggested...
<WeatherGod> so, the fix appears to be to be on this IRC channel whenever you burn discs
<duffydack> the same cdrecord command?
<penguin42> duffydack: It's our supportive influence
<duffydack> same discs?
<duffydack> so, I have to be connected to IRC when I burn?  cool
<penguin42> only way to be sure
<duffydack> lol
<WeatherGod> didn't you know there was a telepathic I/O kernel module?
<duffydack> well, there have been a few updates + kernel since..
<duffydack> thats all I can say
 * penguin42 thinks hard at duffydacks sata interface
#ubuntu+1 2010-01-10
<WeatherGod> must be that new ibus thingy
<penguin42> what is that anyway?
<WeatherGod> duffydack, I presume that you never had a problem with burning in Win7?
<penguin42> WeatherGod: Hey, and with a nick like that can you get us about 10c warmer and get rid of the damn snow?
<WeatherGod> penguin42, beats me
<duffydack> WeatherGod, nope
<WeatherGod> I wish
<WeatherGod> I got a solid piece of ice outside my door....
<penguin42> duffydack: Is it a SATA or PATA drive?
<WeatherGod> I feel bad for the pizza delivery guy...
<duffydack> I think sata...
<duffydack> penguin42, its a laptop.. with sata hd
<WeatherGod> you said it is a new laptop, right?
<duffydack> WeatherGod, yes.. very new
<WeatherGod> I doubt it is pata
<duffydack> i7 quad core
<penguin42> duffydack: Ah i7 laptop - nice; so on my i7 desktop there's an option whether SATA is in compatibility mode or not - I made it not
<duffydack> the bios setting available is AHCI and something else.
<penguin42> yeh leave it in AHCI I think
<duffydack> yeah, I was told to
<aliendude5300> WeatherGod, mind doing something about the -13 degrees Celsius weather in Pennsylvania? I'm wearing a jacket indoors it's so cold... :(
<penguin42> it's good to have someone to blame for the entire worlds weather
<duffydack> 1gig ati radeon 4650
<WeatherGod> heh, I remember Pennsylvania Winters...
<duffydack> and a writer that now works
<penguin42> duffydack: That's pleasently sick for a laptop :-)
<duffydack> penguin42, it was a steal...
<WeatherGod> wait, 1 gig video memory?
<WeatherGod> damn
<WeatherGod> I am behind
<duffydack> penguin42, down from 1200 to 778
<duffydack> for a week or 2
<penguin42> $778 ?!
<duffydack> £
<penguin42> heck I just paid about 700 GBP for my i7 desktop
<duffydack> 1gig 4650, 4gig ram, i7, 500gig 7200rpm, 17" HD
<duffydack> I had my eye on the lesser studio as well
<duffydack> then this came along, and I was like WT& WT&
<penguin42> duffydack: Out of interest, how big is the pci bar for the video - I've got the 512MB 4350 and the BAR is only 256MB - this apparently isn't unusual
<duffydack> was too nice to ignore....
<duffydack> penguin42, ok... tell me more
<WeatherGod> still get separate me from my Eee
<WeatherGod> s/get/can't/
<duffydack> penguin42, you mean, is it 128bit or not?
<penguin42> duffydack: No, the amount of memory visible to the host
<penguin42> WeatherGod: Radeon pCI-e card with 512MB RAM was 25GBP - it's nuts!
<duffydack> penguin42, oh./ well mine sees all 1024
<penguin42> how do you know?
<duffydack> ATI CC says so
<penguin42> oh the X server and kernel say it's 512 - and I think X can use it internally, but the PCI bar is only 256
<duffydack> tell me a command to show it.. and i`ll paste it
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> duffydack: Do an lspci -v   scroll through to find the ATI and you'll see a line like: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<DanaG> 4650 in a laptop?  where was that?
 * penguin42 sees it in the UK Dell store for 770GBP
<DanaG> which model?  and what screen size?
<penguin42> DanaG: Looks like it's one of teh Dell Studio 17's
<DanaG> ah.
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/f4a7c9aa5
<duffydack> yeah.// size 25
<duffydack> 256*/
<penguin42> hmm curious, it is the same - someone said it was actually a limitation of PCI
<duffydack> well, the CCC sees all of it
<penguin42> yeh
<duffydack> maybe its a limitation of Xorg
<penguin42> it's interesting that they've done the same thing as on the ASRock mb I've got, and they've used a Realtek ether even though there appears to be a version of the chipset available with intel gige on
<duffydack> cuz, I cant install ubuntu even without using safe gfx mode
<duffydack> i know newer kernel/xorg supports it now, but it dont in 9.10
<penguin42> duffydack: Yeh I've been pleasently surprised - I'm running bleeding edge X but the 3d with that works nicely
<duffydack> I`m running games fine.. it will do me fine...
<penguin42> duffydack: Anyway, nice machine - enjoy
<penguin42> duffydack: I decided to get a desktop this time round, i7-860, 8GB RAM 512MB 4350
<penguin42> duffydack: Oh and a 1TB 7200 RPM drive
<WeatherGod> and when are you going to need 8GB of RAM?
<penguin42> WeatherGod: make -j is very pretty :-)
<WeatherGod> ?
<penguin42> parallel compilation
<WeatherGod> hehe
<duffydack> penguin42, I`m just used to laptops... my last one was inspiron 9100, 9800 radeon..7 yrs ago :)
<duffydack> So, yes, it will last me a decade :)
<WeatherGod> well, I got 1GB of RAM and I have to share that with my video...
<WeatherGod> and that's the way I likes it, dag-nab-it!
<penguin42> WeatherGod: I bought it and then a friend pointed out how RAM had been so much cheaper a few months back :-(
<WeatherGod> heh
<Sjors> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.90-0ubuntu2
<Sjors> this has been noticed, right? :)
<Sjors> build failed almost everywhere
<Sjors> but in 22 hours, no -0ubuntu3 has popped up
<WeatherGod> well, now it has been noticed...
<JontheEchidna> due to mesa failure
 * penguin42 finds it funny it manages to build for ARM
<JontheEchidna> cuz arm has outdated mesa :P
<WeatherGod> isn't mesa and all them getting updated right now?
<JontheEchidna> build failed: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.7-0ubuntu2/
<Sjors> ouch
<Sjors> even on armel :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, anything that links against libGL will be busted until mesa is fixed
<skydrome> nouveau is failing on .32 kernel ubuntu 9.10 - http://i50.tinypic.com/28le5h0.png
<skydrome> if there anything i should be looking at to find out more info?
<WeatherGod> so, you are using .32 kernel on Karmic?
<skydrome> yes
<skydrome> it also doesnt build on the .31-18
<WeatherGod> I am not certain that this is the correct channel for this bug
<WeatherGod> as this is more for Lucid work
<WeatherGod> although .32 is the lucid kernel
<skydrome> #nouveau told me they couldnt support ubuntu packages
<skydrome> should i try #ubuntu?
<Sjors> yes you should
<Sjors> #ubuntu is karmic, #ubuntu+1 is lucid
<skydrome> times are moving fast
<skydrome> hard to keep up
<Bookman> I just updated and now my laptop will not boot at all.  Just a black screen.  Any fixes?
<DanaG> Got a backtrace in Xorg.
<Bookman> Or am I back to my XP rescue discs
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f473d3950
<WeatherGod> bookman, there is a problem with the X packages right now for Lucid
<Bookman> Apparently
<WeatherGod> it likely uninstalled them by accident
<Bookman> So back to XP?
<WeatherGod> no, just need to use Text mode to install them back
<Bookman> No command line either
<Bookman> Just black screen
<WeatherGod> aren't you using Lucid to help test
<WeatherGod> try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<WeatherGod> or F2
<Bookman> Nope, no good
<WeatherGod> that is Ctrl-Alt-F2
<Bookman> Num Lock works
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> have you tried ssh-ing into the machine?
<Bookman> No
<WeatherGod> if you know or can figure out your ip number, you can at least ping it
<WeatherGod> if you have another computer on the local network
<Bookman> I am trying now.  I have to find its IP
<WeatherGod> if it pings back, then it is still working
<DanaG> The problem cannot be reported:
<DanaG> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<Bookman> Ok, I'm in
<WeatherGod> DanaG, you might have to file the bug through launchpad and upload the backtrace
<WeatherGod> Bookman, good, that is a good sign
<Bookman> WeatherGod, yes, not a total disaster
<WeatherGod> so, now you need to find your apt logs and see what got uninstalled
<DanaG> Hmm, though, since I'm not using the lucid X server, it might be a waste of their time -- Karmic X server on Lucid everything-else should well be unsupported.
<Bookman> WeatherGod, how do I find that?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2d314658
<WeatherGod> DanaG, that is true, there might be some odd interactions happening
<DanaG> that's a different issue... PulseAudio crash.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, should be in /var/log
<Bookman> WeatherGod, yeah, I'm there
<WeatherGod> DanaG, which versions of PulseAudio and alsa are you using
<WeatherGod> Bookman, let me pull up mine to compare...
<WeatherGod> you want dpkg.log
<DanaG> alsa-base o
<DanaG> Version: 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2
<WeatherGod> or maybe apt...
<DanaG> libasound2-plugins                                             Version: 1.0.22-0ubuntu3
<WeatherGod> DanaG, do cat /proc/asound/version
<DanaG> pulseaudio Version: 1:0.9.21-0ubuntu6
<Bookman> WeatherGod, ok, I have history.log opened
<DanaG> asound is 1.0.21.
<DanaG> hmm, now kde says my battery is "not present".
<DanaG> Probably due to hal stoppage.
<Bookman> WeatherGod, here is the last change:  http://pastebin.ca/1744852
<WeatherGod> yeah, you probably have some weird interactions
<DanaG> Anyway, the ALSA thing has nothing to do with the Xorg thing... the pulseaudio assertion failure happened even on just Karmic.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, what does /var/log/apt/term.log say?
<WeatherGod> DanaG, meh probably true... I really am just a novice at this stuff
<DanaG> If only the open-source drivers didn't double my whole-system power consumption... I could use them.
<Bookman> WeatherGod, from today:  http://pastebin.ca/1744854
<ilumi> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file not found error, how can i fix this?
<WeatherGod> how did you add them to rc.d?
<WeatherGod> there are proper ways to do that, and easy ways to do it wrong
<ilumi> well, i did have an error
<WeatherGod> Bookman, that is odd, I don't think you had the error that others had today
<WeatherGod> try doing an update now
<WeatherGod> ilumi, what sort of error?
<ilumi> i did update-rc.d stop-bootlogd start 99 2 , and i think it was compaining about 99
<DanaG> heh, random thing about ATI: they're not the only ones with window-resize lag.
<Bookman> WeatherGod, working.....
<DanaG> It happens on nvidia binaries with a GF6200 IGP system I've tried it on, too.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, do keep an eye to make sure that it doesn't try to uninstall a bunch of stuff
<Bookman> WeatherGod, sudo apt-get update, correct?
<WeatherGod> do apt-get safe-update or something like that for right now
<Bookman> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Bookman> update installs nothing
<WeatherGod> brb
<Bookman> ah, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade installs a ton
<Bookman> Me thinks that last update did not complete
<Bookman> Ok, I'm going to try a reboot now.
<WeatherGod> ok
<ilumi> i get a inittab file not found on boot, how can i fix this
<Sjors> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.7-0ubuntu3
<Sjors> built and accepted
<WeatherGod> oh, right
<WeatherGod> Sjors, yay!
<WeatherGod> ilumi, could you try installing the file again
<Sjors> build starts on amd64 in 2 hours
<ilumi> WeatherGod: but that file wasnt anywhere in the system to start with
<WeatherGod> but, how did you install your file?
<ilumi> WeatherGod: i didnt , i just told rc to run bootlog script
<WeatherGod> ok, I think you might need to reinstall that, then
<ilumi> rc.d or init.d whatever the proper name is
<WeatherGod> package-wise, that it
<WeatherGod> it is likely that the config settings got messed up and it was moved to someplace else and can't find it
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, perfect.  Now it reboots.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, how did you get to Lucid in the first place?
<Bookman_> Excellent advice.  Re install from remote via ssh.  I will remember
<WeatherGod> seems like you came from Karmic or something?
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, Not re install.  re-update
<Bookman_> weather yes, from 9.10
<WeatherGod> did you simply change your distro name in your sources file?
<greenlynx> hey.  was here earlier, someone mentioned a fglrx fix .. ?
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, are you talking to me?  No, I upgraded and it was working fine until an hour ago.
<WeatherGod> Bookman, yes, I am just wondering how you upgraded
<greenlynx> i was working fine until yesterday update
<WeatherGod> greenlynx, I know some people were talking about stuff like that earlier, but I don't know the details about it
<greenlynx> didn't think it applied to my scene, but now maybe a help
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, update-manager -d if I remember correctly
<WeatherGod> ah, ok... that is the correct way to do it, i think
<WeatherGod> I have been using ISO builds and running off of USB keys
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, I'm on a wireless connection and updating is a 50-50 prospect at best.
<WeatherGod> that way, I have my original system if something goes wrong
<WeatherGod> greenlynx, I am sure you can find the logs for today if you want to read through them
<Bookman_> I'm on a spare laptop and it really doesn't matter if it works or not.  Just trying things out and reporting back.
<WeatherGod> so, what's with the "Back to XP" comments
<greenlynx> i am likely closer in the forums at this point.  thx
<WeatherGod> they just make me sad
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, that is my fallback
<WeatherGod> heh, my fall back would be Karmic
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, if all else fails, I drop back to factory and proceed from there
<greenlynx> my fall back is hardy
<WeatherGod> heh
<Bookman_> Once 10.04 is out that will be my fall back.
<greenlynx> my 10.04 crashed yesterday ;-|
<Bookman_> I don't have a LTS to fall back on
<greenlynx> looking forward to is being solid
<greenlynx> *it
<Bookman_> greenlynx, all my machines are waiting!
<WeatherGod> that's what we are here for, right?  :)
<greenlynx> Bookman, ditto
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, yup, and thanks.  Appreciate the help!
<WeatherGod> np
<greenlynx> i'll likely just hold everyhting there - not sure this old hardware will take much more ..
<Bookman_> I'm up and running again just fine.
<WeatherGod> good to hear
<WeatherGod> greenlynx, how old?
<WeatherGod> I got an 8 year old machine that can
<Bookman_> I started Ubuntu in between LTS versions.  I want to get all my machines, with exception of this test laptop, to 10.04 and then only update upon a new LTS version.
<Bookman_> Stability
<greenlynx> i have karmic on an '02 dell, and "had" the alpha on this '06 HP, currently in my hardy partition
<greenlynx> i really like hardy, very solid, evrything always works .. makes me happy
<greenlynx> after my update yesterday my machine would not shut down, monitor would not go off, hard power off, today could only boot to low graphics - not sure where the trouble is ..
<WeatherGod> hmmm, does it go to the gdm login screen?
<Bookman_> hmmmmmm, now no sound.
<WeatherGod> I mean, normal gdm screen
<WeatherGod> Bookman, at least you have a working system...
<WeatherGod> what do you get for "cat /proc/asound/version"
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, yup, I'm happy.  Now just troubleshooting remaining issues.  Sound worked fine on last reboot today.  Now no. Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<WeatherGod> ok, well at some point the alsa will get updated
<Bookman_> I can wait.  Minor annoyance.
<WeatherGod> I think 1.0.22 is targeted for Lucid
<WeatherGod> I know Daniel Chen is working on it right now
<WeatherGod> well, you can always grab the source and build it yourself and report any issues to him
<WeatherGod> also, they are working on getting a PPA up and running again with more frequent updates
<greenlynx> no.  no login screen.  seems it cannot detect my monitor
<WeatherGod> greenlynx, that is odd... do you happen to have another monitor available?
<greenlynx> no, just running basic laptop
<WeatherGod> also, have you tried doing Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<greenlynx> seems in forums some conflict between fglrx and radeon drivers
<WeatherGod> well, yeah, they are working on updates for that right now
<greenlynx> but i dont know anything about that.  this is my first time testing, so all these fixes are a bit new to me
<WeatherGod> same here
<WeatherGod> but I am on an intel graphics card, so it is pretty stable
<greenlynx> well, and ubuntu seems way ahead of other sistros.  i've never had video issues before - last week i tried SUSE just to see, couldn't even get it insstalled, left me with a black screen twice from scratch.
<WeatherGod> did you try getting to a terminal?
<WeatherGod> the system should fail back to tty1
<greenlynx> i got some notes here, think i go try to really break things ..
<WeatherGod> that's always fun
<Bookman_> hmm, audio works upon boot.  No problem.  I try a youtube video and nothing.
<BluesKaj> Bookman_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree
<Bookman_> But it worked earlier today
<Bookman_> flash is installed
<WeatherGod> wait, sound worked earlier
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, yes
<WeatherGod> and you haven't updated since?
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, works on boot up
<WeatherGod> it sounds similar to an issue where users in Karmic had a modem service locking up PA
<WeatherGod> but I thought it was fixed by now
<Bookman_> This all worked earlier today and yesterday
<WeatherGod> too bad I am on Lucid right now... I have notes about how to diagnose this for Karmic elsewhere
<Bookman_> But I'm on Lucid
<WeatherGod> you could probably go over to Sound Preferences, and see what applications are doing sound
<Bookman_> Maybe I misunderstood
<WeatherGod> right, but I don't remember commands very well, and there is a few wiki pages that had some nice instructions for what to do to help bug triagers
<Bookman_> Yeah, I'm googling now but coming up empty
<WeatherGod> let me look for a second...
<yofel> Bookman_: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems if it helps
<WeatherGod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<yofel> heh
<WeatherGod> look for "Another Process Locking Sound Card"
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, tried all that, no luck
<WeatherGod> well, they weren't fixes, they were diagnostics
<WeatherGod> so, what do you mean by "no luck"
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, no luck=no sound
<WeatherGod> ok, but what was the output of the sudo fuser command?
<WeatherGod> it isn't likely to be the modem daemon to be causing the problem because that has been fixed
<WeatherGod> so, it might be something else
<Bookman_> Maybe I missed something
<WeatherGod> something that hasn't been encountered before
<Bookman_> fuser?
<Bookman_> Oh
<Bookman_> I see
<Bookman_> keithclark@compaqr4000:~$ sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<Bookman_> [sudo] password for keithclark:
<Bookman_>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<Bookman_> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:   timidity   1520 F...m timidity
<Bookman_> /dev/snd/seq:        timidity   1520 F.... timidity
<Bookman_> /dev/snd/timer:      timidity   1520 f.... timidity
<WeatherGod> hmmm, timidity has been a known issue
<WeatherGod> it may be locking things up
<Bookman_> Yes, but until today?  I tried the fix on the wiki.  No go
<WeatherGod> what you should do is reboot, and try sound again and this command again
<WeatherGod> the fix on the wiki isn't applicable
<Bookman_> I have tried rebooting
<WeatherGod> and do you get any sound?
<Bookman_> Nope
<WeatherGod> hmm
<Bookman_> There is no need for multiple testers out there.  This laptop will find all issues.  Period.
<WeatherGod> heh, at the rate you are going, yeah
<Bookman_> Always has been.
<Bookman_> I should be hired to test
<WeatherGod> I would come back tomorrow and look for crimsun (or dtchen) and talk to him
<WeatherGod> he has been a sound developer for something like 10 years or something ridiculous like that
<Bookman_> WeatherGod, I will try.  Thanks for your help today though!  You got me up and running.
<WeatherGod> I do what I can
<Bookman_> All I need is a hint sometimes
<WeatherGod> that's what we are here for
<Bookman_> I'm actually going to try KDE to see what happens.
<BluesKaj> Bookman, i'm unning kde 4.4 RC and it's working fine
<BluesKaj> er running
<DanaG> ugh, same crash in same place on button press.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/277917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277917 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Buttonpress on XBox 360 Controller as evdev input causes Xorg to crash." [High,Invalid]
<greenlynx> well.  i got my low-graphics-mode problem sorted.  but still wont shut down properly.  i guess half fix is better than none
<greenlynx> any suggestions about what do do about monito not sutting off during shutdown ..?
<DanaG> ugh... whatever they did to Nautilus... I don't like it.
<DanaG> The status bar doesn't go all the way across the window, for one.
<DanaG> That violates all sorts of UI guidelines.
<legodude> how do I disable copy on select for text?
<DanaG> In KDE?
<DanaG> That's the only place I've seen that happen.
<legodude> yup
<legodude> it didn't used to exist
<legodude> but somewhere in lucid things went south and this evil has come
<legodude> ah found it
<DanaG> klipper.
<DanaG> random question: how the heck do you switch tabs in gedit, with keyboard?
<DanaG> ctrl-tab just flips around between toolbar buttons.
<virtuald> DanaG: alt-1..9
<DanaG> ah, thanks.
<DanaG> (II) Interlink Bluetooth Calculator Keypad: Configuring as mouse
<DanaG> (II) Interlink Bluetooth Calculator Keypad: Configuring as keyboard
<DanaG> weird.
<Salmon> where would be the best place to make suggestions?
<XiXaQ> has there been any changes to the indicator-applet in lucid yet? I think that's something that has to be addressed. It was a good idea, but it just doesn't work in practice.
<tgpraveen1> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.95-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 466 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<xchat-p3t3r> good morning from italy
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Ian_Corne> good to know!
<Sjors> hmm
<Sjors> building kdebase-workspace 4:4.3.90-0ubuntu3~daz1 myself now
<Sjors> -0ubuntu2 build failed, because of mesa, and wasn't restarted yet
<XiXaQ> what's the point of using IM if you don't notice the IMs until hours later? I hope they fix the IM indications for lucid.
<Sjors> XiXaQ: I guess then you get IRC :D
<Sjors> "if you don't notice the IMs until hours later"
<XiXaQ> but I don't keep a thousand windows open just in case any of my contacts should happen to send me an im now. In that case, the IM window would be marked as urgeant and I'd get notified by metacity. But that doesn't happen. The IMs are hidden from the user. It's annoying.
<Sjors> probably an ubuntu+1 bug, those will be fixed sometime
<XiXaQ> this is in karmic. I'm hoping it'll be fixed in +1.
<Sjors> oh :/
<Sjors> well it's definitely a bug *in karmic*
<Sjors> so you should report it so it's fixed in karmic itself
<XiXaQ> it was designed that way.
<Sjors> o.o what?
<XiXaQ> yes, it's very annoying. But I know they're working on stuff like that for lucid, so I hope it'll be more visible then,.
<Sjors> yep, and please do bugreport if it turns out otherwise, of course you should receive notifications for IM's :/
<XiXaQ> you do, but the notifications are hidden :)
<Sjors> :/?
<Sjors> hidden?
<XiXaQ> hehe, yes that sounds strange, doesn't it? When you get an email or an IM, or something else of that kind, then there is an envelope that changes color to a more dark tone. So you do get notified. However, I get mails every five minutes and IMs much less frequently. I don't read my mail every five minutes.
<Sjors> is it normal that all my KDE panels and background and such things are hidden/gone/missing in Lucid atm? known problem? :)
<Sjors> XiXaQ: right, but gnome has libnotify, right?
<Sjors> which, like Growl on mac, pops up small transparent popups in the right upper corner of the screen
<XiXaQ> yes, but then you have to watch the screen at the moment when you get the im, or have audio enabled.
<Sjors> right
<XiXaQ> when the envelope is dark, I always assume it's just an email to some list or other. I really can't click it every five minutes, it'd drive me insane.
<seren__> at lucid is there going to be a tool to upgrade gub-legacy to grub2 easily ?
<seren__> lucid's release *
<BluesKaj> howdy , I'm getting an Xserver segmentation fault after updating last night , i got the same prob on this laptop,but after upgrading the prob went away , not so with my desktop amd 64 bit version...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> the TTY is available on the amd 64 , just no kdm
<penguin42> any backtrace in /var/log/X0rg.0.log ?
<vish> BluesKaj: ATI?
<BluesKaj> vish, nvidia 7600gt
<vish> BluesKaj: hmm , ATI was broken yesterday... Sarvatt might know more
<BluesKaj> I'm using the seven machines 190 pau driver..
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, why aren't you using the new nvidia driver in the repos?
<Ian_Corne> i'm on lucid now
<Ian_Corne> when i click the show desktop button
<Ian_Corne> it says: not running a windows manager..
<Ian_Corne> window*
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, which one is that ?
<Ian_Corne> that's.. weird
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> i just removed the 190 pau and reinstalled the 185
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I'm at a tty on my nvidia-pc ..is there repos I can add to install it
<bjsnider> it's in the main repo
<bjsnider> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> current?
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> ok , i'll remove the 185 and try nvidia-current
<bjsnider> do that thing
<BluesKaj> nope, no package match
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, any idea which deb / repos url source
<bjsnider> which ones do you have enabled?
<BluesKaj> all of them
<bjsnider> hasn't been approved yet i guess
<bjsnider> whatever
<knittl> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/190.53-0ubuntu1/+build/1437088 still in queue
<BluesKaj> are you using it , bjsnider?
<BluesKaj> knittl, 64 bit here
<knittl> BluesKaj: oh, ok
<BluesKaj> reinstalling the 190.42 from seven machines repos
<BluesKaj> weird , startx says /usr/bin/X not found ...wth?
<penguin42> that's apparently from xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<penguin42> have you still got xserver-xorg?
<BluesKaj> sorry penguin42, a bit frustrated here, yes i still have xorg
<bjsnider> it might have been pulled out if he tried to install the 185 driver
<bjsnider> reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<penguin42> curious
<BluesKaj> still have it
<penguin42> reinstall xserver-xorg?
<bjsnider> if youguys can provide him with the links he could wget the nvidia-current driver packages
<BluesKaj> startx after doing nvidia-xconfig gives "segmentation fault"
<BluesKaj> the current driver is the 190 from the linkabove
<BluesKaj> but mine is 190.42 not the 190.53
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, try removing ubuntu-desktop and then install it again. it might pull in what you'r emissing
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i'm trying the 195 driver , if it doesn't work I'll try the kubuntu-desktop removal
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, it wasn't installed and it won't install kubuntu-desktop
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, why not?
<BluesKaj>  need some files , so i'll install gnome for now , til I can get this kde prob straightened out
<BluesKaj> dunno whynot , if i did i'd figure a way to get it fixed
<bjsnider> it should tell you why it cannot install that package
<BluesKaj> dependencies on plasma-widgets apps
<BluesKaj> well, something's bound to happen with alphas
<pasjr> well I am pleased to see graphics are back
<bjsnider> can somebody on lucid please runs the following command and tell me the result?
<bjsnider> uname -a | awk -F " " '{print $12}'
<knittl> i686
<charlie-tca> on my 386 is is i686
<penguin42> x86_64
<bjsnider> thanks you
 * penguin42 wonders why uname -p doesn't do something useful like that
<BluesKaj> try lsb_release -a
<meborc> exit
<BluesKaj> heh, got lucid running kde apps with gdm :)
<BluesKaj> switching to pc...bbiab
<hanshenrik> i got a problem with my wlan card;i have Realtek RTL8187SE;can see networks, but i cannot connect to any of em, on an unencrypted network: DHCP (witch on the same computer, same hardware, works perfectly in Win7) goes in an unlimited loop trying to obtain a IP, and with a manually set up IP/Gateway/DNS, it goes as far as beleiving its connected, but i cant connect anywhere; with an encrypted...
<hanshenrik> ...network, it spins for a while, then says its wrong password (witch is it not), i got the same problem on Ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, and debian;ideas?
<Sjors> probably, you'll get best help on that in #debian or #ubuntu
<Sjors> not this channel
<Sjors> this channel is specifically about lucid discussion
<hanshenrik> Sjors: same problem occuring on 10.04 :p
<yofel> hanshenrik: tried to run 'sudo dhclient' on a terminal?
<Sjors> hanshenrik: still, not specifically lucid related
<DanaG> hmm, anything special in dmesg?
<yofel> Sjors: as long as it's broken in lucid too, there's no reason not to discuss it here
<Sjors> yofel: apart from the fact that this channel is usually silent anyway
<Sjors> there's reason: the topic
<hanshenrik> yofel: well tried the command, and didnt get any better.  and btw im running 10.04 atm
<Sjors> which is specifically lucid, not general support
<hanshenrik> ho about "im running lucid and my wlan hardware dont work"? :p
<hanshenrik> how*
<yofel> Sjors: as long as he's running lucid, I don't see how that is an issue
<Sjors> I'm fine with offtopic discussions, it's not my channel
<Sjors> but it's still an offtopic discussion
<Sjors> brb
<hanshenrik> btw i guess its un-related but i couldn't run koala because it went an unlimited loop complaining about CPU #5 (and tried #ubuntu for days, no help) but lucid worked perfectly there
<hanshenrik> (and i cant turn off hyperthreading in bios)
<yofel> hanshenrik: well anyway, checked dmesg like DanaG said?
<yofel> and /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<hanshenrik> yofel: no, what is dmesg?   and i can check those logs but i wouldn't know what to look for
<yofel> hanshenrik: open a terminal and run 'dmesg' it will output your general system log
<yofel> hanshenrik: if you're unfamiliar with it you can pastebin the output for us
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<yofel> !pastebinit is quite useful
<yofel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<hanshenrik> http://pastebin.org/73838
<yofel> hanshenrik: and what does it say when you try to connect to the AP?
<hanshenrik> depends if its encrypted or not, if its full manual IP/dns/gateway setup or not
<hanshenrik> encrypted: wrong pass. full manual ip/dns/gateway: says normal like its connected, but its not.. cant go anywhere. not encrypted: think it just spins forever trying to obtain an ip
<hanshenrik> but i cannot re-test un-encrypted connection before tomorrow
<yofel> hanshenrik: when you do please check the output in the logs that we mentioned, can very well be a driver problem
<yofel> especially with a line like "[    6.147989] r8180: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESSFUL/UNSUCCESSFUL TO Realtek!" in your dmesg...
<hanshenrik> oh.. so i should try to contact realtek with my problem?
<yofel> hanshenrik: no idea, I'm no expert on wireless drivers, but I have my doubts about drivers that tell you something like that. Well, first check in the logs if you can identify the issue you're having and file a bug on launchpad first
<yofel> hanshenrik: if you need help on filing a bug on launchpad ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<hanshenrik> should i report it as bug for 9.10 or 10.04? (problem is in both, but i run 10.04 now)
<yofel> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hanshenrik> ty
<yofel> hanshenrik: file it while using 10.04
<yofel> hanshenrik: and if you think its a driver bug then use 'linux' as the package name
<hanshenrik> well i g2g now, thanks for all the help (and ill try to post a bug report tomorrow)
<DanaG> hmm, weird... rtl8180...
<DanaG> try unloading that module, and loading rtl8187se?
<hanshenrik> well if you dont mind, could you make a mail on how to/what you mean,  and send to divinity76@gmail.com ?
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -r rtl8180
<DanaG> sudo modprobe rtl8187se
<guntbert> DanaG: he is gone :)
<yofel> hm, he's gone, but weired that the wrong driver was loaded
<BluesKaj> well, got things work in gnome without any data loss , not that it mattered, have stuff backed up on laptop
<DanaG> do modinfo on those two... looks like they're two different drivers for the same hardware.
<DanaG> The latter is in staging.
<yofel> ah, so the stable driver was preferre
<yofel> d
<BluesKaj> kde went kaput on my desktop this morning
<DanaG> wait... looks like 8187 is loading, too!
<yofel> true, but after that only 8180 continues
<yofel> BluesKaj: really? kde still works fine on my eeePC (i386), and the amd64 packages aren't even installable since most are held back
<BluesKaj> yeah, my 32bit laptop is fine , has lucid with kde 4.4 RC
<BluesKaj> yofel, well something kde broke X and kdm this morning on my amd64 dektop
<yofel> heh, kdm is broken anyway right now it seems, need to login into a tty to start it, won't launch by itself
<Sjors> that, and KDE panels don't open
<Sjors> or am I the only one having that bug?
<Sjors> :)
<yofel> hm......
<yofel> the kdm initscript has a 'stared hal' in the start on expression, but there is no hal system service
<yofel> *started hal
<yofel> argh, apt-get source is still broken...
<yofel> this is odd
<yofel> dpkg says /etc/init/hal.conf is supposed to belong to the 'hal' package
<yofel> but I don't have a /etc/init/hal.conf here
<yofel> reinstalling hal doesn't do anything
<yofel> hm, seems like it was converted to d-bus activation...
<charlie-tca> I believe hal is deprecated in lucid
<yofel> for ubuntu yes, but there are applications that still depend on it
<yofel> they don't belong to the default ubuntu system though
<charlie-tca> I know. Quite a bit in Xubuntu needs it, but it still is not started anymore
<yofel> yep, but since the kdm.conf still expects it kdm isn't started on boot
<yofel> might be fixed already, but the kde rc1 package is still FTBS
<charlie-tca> Well, it broke quite a bit for me
<yofel> heh, not surprising
<yofel> btw... does anyone want to try to confirm bug 502641? Annoying...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502641 in apt "[Lucid] apt-get source always selects highest available version instead of the specified one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502641
<Barridus> how do you manage services? i suspect print spooling is not running
<yofel> Barridus: for upstart use 'sudo start|stop|restart <service>'
<Barridus> yofel, i seem to recall messing with them in a gui once, any idea how i might have done that?
<yofel> Barridus: I don't know if gnome has one again, and kde doesn't have one right now, anyone?
<yofel> BRB
<yofel> yep, removing the 'started hal' statement from the start on expression in /etc/init/kdm.conf fixes kdm not starting on boot :)
<Barridus> hmm, i think i got the printer partially set up, but i probably need to enter a username/password, how do i do that in the gnome printer setup
<crimsun> yofel: heh, /etc/init/gdm.conf doesn't even mention hal
<yofel> crimsun: well, kde seems to need it for some reason
<yofel> I'll ask in #kubuntu-devel later
<yofel> first file a bug
<crimsun> yofel: hmm, in lucid? that would be a bug; hal's gone as an event in lucid
<yofel> or else I'll forget about it
<yofel> crimsun: exactly
<crimsun> yofel: is this bug against lucid's kdm?
<yofel> yes
<crimsun> ok, I'll fix it now, then.
<yofel> the 4.3.90 package has the hal statement too (kdebase-workspace)
<yofel> crimsun: you want to fix kdm now?
<crimsun> yofel: that's what I'm retrieving now, yes
<crimsun> 70.1 MB is slowly creaking over the tubes
<yofel> crimsun: should I still file a bug then?
<crimsun> yofel: yes please, and tell me the bug #
<yofel> crimsun: bug 505627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505627 in kdebase-workspace "[Lucid] kdm init script depends on hal being a system service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505627
<crimsun> yofel: thanks.
<albert23> crimsun: please note kdebase-workspace does not build at the moment (mesa problem)
<crimsun> albert23: yes, I'm aware
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/469508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469508 in notify-osd "notify-osd becomes tiny on non-integer font sizes (dup-of: 396736)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396736 in notify-osd "notify-osd seems to be unable to use some of the fonts" [Medium,In progress]
 * DanaG wonders what would happen if you made a loop of dupe-reported bugs.
<DanaG> A is dupe-of B, B is dupe-of C, C is dupe-of A.
<yofel> afaik not possible, launchpad would error that B has dupes and won't mark it a dupe of C
<DanaG> Ah.
<DanaG> Well, I guess that's a good thing.  Somebody already thought of that obscure test case. =þ
<yofel> nice... running 'kdesudo dolphin' results in an empty window and 'The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly'
<bjsnider> somebody else was complaining about kdesu not working
<alex_mayorga> did the notifications got kill recently?
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, i sent in a new version of the flashplugin installer that works if you want to try it
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: seems I just got it with the updates today
<bjsnider> cool
<alex_mayorga> works just fine it seems, it pulled the 64 bit plugin from macromedia
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thanks!
<bjsnider> i was able to rewrite it to use only one package and replace the current one
<alex_mayorga> exactly what I saw, kudos to you :)
<alex_mayorga> how do I get back the indicator applet
<bjsnider> i think the code is totally bulletproof this time
<crimsun> bjsnider: did you contact Macromedia about it?
<crimsun> seriously, you'll want to err on the side of caution with it.
<alex_mayorga> OK, seems like the indicator applet and the indicator applet session went nuts
<alex_mayorga> I've re-added them, but can't seem to be able to move them all the way to the right, how do I do that?
<crimsun> s/Macromedia/Adobe/
<crimsun> silly funball buyouts
<alex_mayorga> how do I put applets on the notification area?
<bjsnider> the package does almost exactly what the current one does. it downloads the plugin from adobe's website. it does not pre-package the driver. so it's basically just a script that automates the mundanities of installing it system-wide
<alex_mayorga> I kind of agree that you should drop them a mail letting them know their server would be hammered by a script and such
<crimsun> bjsnider: except that the current one was approved by Canonical and Adobe
<crimsun> bjsnider: yours doesn't fall under an umbrella/grandfather clause, because it doesn't actually reside in an official Ubuntu repository
<alex_mayorga> specially if the package is going to be in main
<crimsun> bjsnider: I'm not trying to be an arse (I dealt with Macromedia back in the day about this issue); just be aware that there is protocol.
<bjsnider> i don't know who i would contact about it, and i don't know what assurance i could get that it's ok that they could not go back on the next day if they wanted to
<crimsun> Adobe provides a contact link for the Flash 10 alpha
<crimsun> and, I can't speak for whether they would give you assurance as an individual
<bjsnider> adobe provides no installer or installation instructions, so it's just incomprehensible for them to provide a download link and then not allow someone like me to come along and make it easier on people
<crimsun> that is no safeguard against any action
<alex_mayorga> anyone using gnome-do?
<crimsun> in the end you'll obviously do what you want, but be aware of the precedent
<alex_mayorga> crimsun, bjsnider, why not first confirm that his package is viable within ubuntu?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: I don't follow
<alex_mayorga> for now the package is just an experiment on his ppa, and probably just me and him/her have used it
<alex_mayorga> so why let adobe know anything right now
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: no one is forcing bjsnider to do that.
<alex_mayorga> I do see value on running native 64 bit flash but I don't know who ultimate makes the decision of integrating it
<crimsun> Adobe and Canonical do
<alex_mayorga> I believe the first conversation should be within ubuntu
<crimsun> Adobe does not permit Canonical to redistribute from Canonical servers any non-final, unsupported Adobe Flash plugin.
<alex_mayorga> judging by the number of nsplugin bugs I think what he did is a good thing
<crimsun> pretty trivially this rules out redistributing the 64-bit Flash from partner until it goes gold
<alex_mayorga> and the script is not exactly redistributing IMHO
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: you're completely missing my point
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Yes, I use GNOME Do.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, can you still launch things?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Yes?
<crimsun> I'm *not* arguing that downloading the 64-bit alpha is bad, is illegal, etc.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, mine is treating everything as "raw text mode"
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: maybe the conversation should happen when it's gold then
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Urgh.  What's happened is that something has wedged while loading the Universe, so Do has no items loaded.  Quit & restart Do, and it should work.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: This should be ameliorated by 0.8.3, which I'm about to add to the rfs queue for Sid, so should amble into Lucid in the near future.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, let me try that
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: certainly, it will be revisited when it goes gold
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, thanks, that did the trick
<alex_mayorga> crimsun, is there a flash non free blueprint? maybe this talk should go in there
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: don't know offhand.
<alex_mayorga> when I boot I see mountall: couldn't contact Plymouth is that a bug?
<crimsun> no
<knittl> alex_mayorga: if you find a fix, let me know
<crimsun> if you're truly worried about the message, install the package
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: might explaining us what is it all about?
<alex_mayorga> err... mind
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: explain what, the message?
<alex_mayorga> yup
<crimsun> plymouth is not seeded by default, and it isn't a dependency, so you don't have it by default, so you receive that message
<knittl> crimsun: i installed plymouth and still got that message
<crimsun> knittl: that doesn't mean much; you need more info
<knittl> like what?
<knittl> but anyways, i'm going to bed now. good night :)
<crimsun> strace at least
<vhaarr> Hey, so what's up with the nvidia drivers and so forth at the moment?
<vhaarr> I'm just getting errors from glxinfo along the lines of "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig", tried a ton of different nvidia drivers and mesa versions, and I've run out of ideas
<crimsun> the newest stable are in binary NEW
<crimsun> (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue)
<crimsun> they're awaiting archive admin accept, then publish run
<crimsun> so, you'll probably see them sometime this week.
<vhaarr> so those packages will fix it?
<crimsun> (or you could download them from launchpadlibrarian if you're frothing at the mouth for them)
<vhaarr> problem is after I updated mesa and some other stuff now GL doesn't work any more
<crimsun> to which versions of libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<vhaarr> well that's the problem, the transition from 7.6.x-rc3 to 7.7 was so fast I'm not sure which one actually broke it
<vhaarr> in any case I've tried reinstalling the 7.6.x and the earlier -ubuntu1 and -ubuntu2 versions of 7.7, and I can't seem to get it working
<vhaarr> 7.7 is currently at -ubuntu3
<crimsun> ok, basic troubleshooting: what does glxinfo give you?
<crimsun> (pastebinned, please)
<vhaarr> http://pastebin.com/m416a020b
<crimsun> vhaarr: and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<vhaarr> http://pastebin.com/m4b4732a4
<crimsun> vhaarr: use which and ldd on glxinfo, then.
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: maybe I'm seeing Bug #505584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505584 in ubuntu "'mountall cannot connect to plymouth', followed by 'run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade exited with return 1'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505584
<vhaarr> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m76b7871b
<alex_mayorga> I'm not sure on the second line, it flashes by really fast
<crimsun> vhaarr: libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0x00007f7335ff7000)
<vhaarr> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m77597f97
<crimsun> vhaarr: locate doesn't tell me anything.
<crimsun> vhaarr: look at dpkg-divert --list, and look at ls -l /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1
<vhaarr> crimsun: 'file /usr/lib/libGL.so' tells me "libGL.so: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/libGL.so.190.53'"
<vhaarr> sec
<vhaarr> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m93a0739
<alex_mayorga> "I have noticed with the new package updates is that libgl1-mesa-dev is installing a broken link '/usr/lib/libGL.so'" bug 494166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494166 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[lucid] nvidia-glx can't work with new xorg 7.5" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494166
<alex_mayorga> does that help?
<vhaarr> I sort of deduced from crimsuns questions that I am using the "wrong" libGL already, but I have no idea how to make it use the right one, or even which one would be the right one
<vhaarr> or even what the word "using" means in the sentence I just wrote
<crimsun> it looks like mesa isn't properly installing the symlink
<crimsun> sigh
<crimsun> s/mesa/nvidia-graphics-driver/
<vhaarr> so I can just update to the latest mesa 7.7-0ubuntu3 and then create the symlink manually?
<crimsun> and, further down the rabbit hole, we see: xserver-xorg-core.postinst:640:
<crimsun> --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf gl_conf /usr/lib/standard-x11/ld.so.conf 500 \
<vhaarr> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/494166/comments/47 - he suggests downgrading xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core, and I did so which gave the following apt output
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494166 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "[lucid] nvidia-glx can't work with new xorg 7.5" [Medium,In progress]
<vhaarr> update-alternatives: advarsel: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/standard-x11/ld.so.conf because link group gl_conf is broken.
<vhaarr> "advarsel" means "warning" in norwegian
<vhaarr> I will restart X and test this downgrade
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-03
<Guest3877> hi all. I need help to get my gfx card working in 11.04
<holstein> Guest3877: did you find a bug report?
<holstein> id try safe graphics mode
<holstein> nomodeset or whatever
<penguin42> which graphics card and how far does it get before failing?
<holstein> that wont get you in to unity though
<Guest3877> no but some got also problems with ati radeon
<holstein> drag :/
<Guest3877> its a nvidia card
<penguin42> Guest3877: And how far it does it get?
<Guest3877> doesnt load unity
<Daekdroom> What card is it, Guest3877?
<penguin42> so you see the grub boot menu, and you see the login screen?
<Daekdroom> (model and brand
<Guest3877> nvidia 5200fx
<bjsnider> that piece of garbage should be using the nvidia-177 driver
<Daekdroom> Guest3877, have you tried installing the driver for it in system > adm > hardware drivers?
<bjsnider> sorry, 173
<Daekdroom> Since unity doesn't load, go for classic gnome to install it.
<Daekdroom> then reboot.
<Guest3877> penguin: yes i see those prompts but no desktop bar when everything is loaded
<penguin42> ok
<Guest3877> what i find odd is 3d support was working (i think) in 10.10
<penguin42> Guest3877: It always screws up on nvidia across new versions
<Guest3877> even hibernation was and still a problem with the current graphic card
<bjsnider> that graphics card isn't worth its weight in manure
<bjsnider> it's about 6 generations out of date
<Daekdroom> More like 7
<Daekdroom> My X1100 is only 5-6 generations behind :P
<Guest3877> what is the App to open a .Deb file please
<psusi> Guest3877, question does not make sense... what are you trying to do?  install it?
<Guest3877> psusi: yes, i need to install a diff kernel from ppa mainline
<bjsnider> sudo dpkg -i app.deb
<IdleOne> you don't open deb files
<psusi> yea, dpkg -i, or just double clicking on it should open it in debi and let you install it
<IdleOne> I think the default now is software center
<IdleOne> been a while since I doubled clicked a deb
<Guest3877> psusi: tks it worked thru cmd line but not from desktop?
<Daekdroom> Hm. Why does only Tomboy's indicator integrate with Unity's sidebar and nothing else? o.o
<nit-wit> Daekdroom, have you tried right click on a open application that shows in the side bar and having it stay there, I forget the actual wording.
<Daekdroom> The thing is, Tomboy has the exact same options as its libindicator counterpart if I right click it, but nothing else has. It looks like it was hardcoded for Tomboy, which makes me see the whole libindicator as a waste!
<vultraz> whats in store for the 11.04 release?
<skilz> many things
<vultraz> like what
<vultraz> unity?
<skilz> yes
<vultraz> :)
<vultraz> unity is good
<vultraz> its a really nice interface
<vultraz> simple and easy to understand
<skilz> It is practical for touch devices and tablets ect but thats about it...
<vultraz> well what other ground-breaking new features will be in 11.04
<vultraz> i hope it looks aesthetically pleasing ...........
<skilz> the rest is top secret infomation
<skilz> you have to wait for the release to see for yourself :)
<vultraz> ahhhhh. you're making me curious ^_^
 * vultraz is now very curious about 11.04
<rww> vultraz: skilz was being silly, it's not top secret. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty is the list of all the developer blueprints for natty, for example
<vultraz> humm yes but i don't understand the blueprints :(
<Ub3r-N00b> does anyone know how gdm themes are installed in 11.04 ?
<Ub3r-N00b> anyone online ?
<rww> nobody here but us chickens
<Ub3r-N00b> hehe
<Ub3r-N00b> mm could you help me ?
<rww> I have no idea, hence me not answering your question ;P
<Ub3r-N00b> good point :D
<nit-wit> cluck ,cluck, cluck
<richthegeek> hey all - what's the current status of Natty (major changes, anything important broken, etc)?
<Vonor> hi. the daily natty-server-amd64.iso shuts down a little bit after the partitioning part
<rork`> Vonor: that's a known problem, I can look up the bug report for you
<AnggaDj98> hmm are we talking about Natty here?
<AnggaDj98> and the bugs too?
<rww> yes, this room is for natty
<Vonor> rork`, it'd be enough to know how to prevent that :P I guess natty-server-amd64.iso from  december first has the same issue?
<rork`> Vonor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/694772 I'm not exactly sure when the problem started or if there's a workaround. It's just the topic pops up every now and then since dec 28.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694772 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install" [Critical,Triaged]
<Vonor> rork`, the cd from december first works
<Vonor> latest aptitude segfaults
<Vonor> apt-get too
<Jeeves_> Hi!
<Jeeves_> Can anyone hit me with the cluebat? I want to open a second terminal in Unity. But clicking the 'terminal'-button in the launcher takes me to the window that's allready open
<htorque> Jeeves_, try a right-click on the launcher icon -> open new window
<dnivra> does anyone else have issues installing python-qt4? i get a bunch of 404 Not Found.
<Jeeves_> htorque: OMG, that needs another click?
 * Jeeves_ marks another 'not good' for Unity
<Jeeves_> dnivra: Have you apt-get updated lately?
<dnivra> Jeeves_, updating.
<dnivra> also unity's top bar never really works-i click on the nm icon nothing happens, i click on poweroff button it doesn't work. i've to manually restart gdm from one of the tty's. and also if i switch to any tty and back to tty7, the GUI is never shown. are these known issues?
<Jeeves_> nm-applet works, but the menu ends up behind my terminal
<dnivra> nm-applet never displays anything. neither does shutdown button.
<dnivra> Jeeves_, are you running natty currently? if so could try switching to another tty and then switch back to tty7?
<Jeeves_> dnivra: Just did. Works. Slowly, but it worked
<dnivra> how about poweroff button?
<Jeeves_> The same
<Jeeves_> Works, but shows up behind the active window
<dnivra> could you try one more thing? switch to classic desktop and see if it says everything crashed? happens if i switch from unity to gnome.
<Jeeves_> That will cost me too much time for now
<Jeeves_> I'm working :)
<dnivra> oh sure. just try it sometime.
<Jeeves_> Great, Openoffice doesn't show menus either :/
<Jeeves_> dnivra: I'll switch to gnome. I think I will never like Unity anyway :)
<dnivra> Jeeves_, i checked out unity in 10.10 and it looks pretty good. just wish it worked well.
<dnivra> Jeeves_, open office menus? file, edit etc do work.
<Jeeves_> dnivra: my gnome works like a charm
<Vonor> does anyone know which package provides the openssl library? package "openssl" doesn't seem to provide /usr/lib/openssl ?
<Jeeves_> Unity has no menu, i need more clicks to open terminals
<Jeeves_> I don't like it.
<penguin42> Vonor: I don't have a /u/l//openssl - what are you actually looking for?
<Jeeves_> Maybe when it's finished, but I doubt it
<dnivra> i think a launcher shows up in the side by default.
<dnivra> Jeeves_, ^^ terminal launcher. gnome works like a charm but it shows the crashed stuff sometimes.
<Vonor> penguin42, trying to compile a package that needs openssl and configure can't find the library / includes
<Jeeves_> dnivra: Yes, it does.
<Jeeves_> But if I want a second terminal, i need to right-click and than select another option
<Jeeves_> that's not what I want
<penguin42> Vonor: Try libssl-dev
<Jeeves_> Nor do I want to browse through /usr/share/applications to find the program I want to launch
<dnivra> and it's sad keyboard shortcuts don't work-alt + f2 or any key binding for opening a terminal.
<Jeeves_> Anyway, it's WIP, but I suspect that my issues with Unity are features, not bugs
<Vonor> penguin42, thanks
<dnivra> Jeeves_, i'm surprised the menu works like that-it's not the same in 10.10 netbook-it's shows a cool interface actually.
<Jeeves_> I don't need it cool. I need it fast and working :)
<dnivra> Jeeves_, it's pretty fast too :).
<penguin42> I can kind of see what they're trying to do with browing /u/s/applications - but it won't work unless it's organised
<Jeeves_> penguin42: Maybe they can think of some way. Let's call it a menu!
<penguin42> Jeeves_: Well if they had a directory for office stuff, a directory for games etc within that it would all work out pretty much like the menus
<Jeeves_> Yes, it would. But it doesn't :)
<Vonor> penguin42, that worked
<dnivra> i actually prefer menus. alt + f2 was the best ever. works so fast.
<penguin42> Vonor: Generally libraries and headers are -dev, then it's just a matter of finding what - apt-cache search is great for that
<Jeeves_> Vonor: Also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Vonor> penguin42, i know, though the package is called openssl so of course i searched for openssl libraries and headers :P
<bjsnider> Vonor, next time run the command apt-get build-dep packagename and you'll install all of its dependencies
<coz_> hey all
<hibba> anyone successfully installed handbrake?
<coz_> hibba,  mm I havent tried on natty yet
<coz_> hibba,   I know there will be at least a handful of applications that wont install until they catch up with dependencies... ubuntutweak doesnt..at least last time I tried
<hibba> I did find this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<coz_> hibba,   did that work?  I dont see natty listed under the filter
<hibba> did sources list update, but it does not give any package...
<hibba> well no..
<coz_> hibba,  as I said... there are going to be  applications that are not going to install ...at least at this early stage
<hibba> ok! putting on my patience hat then.
<hibba> thanks!
<coz_> hibba,  :)
<hibba> yes?
<coz_> hibba,  yeah!  you have to be a bit patient... typical applications install  like    gimp.. inkscape  etc etc
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<BluesKaj> hi coz_, person :)
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I am a guy  :)
 * genii-around slides BluesKaj a delicious coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around I'll have it with my breakfast :)
<genii-around> In K3b I'm getting "No optical drive found. K3b did not find any optical device in your system. Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices. ". Yet putting in a disc results in "You have just inserted a blank CD. Choose which application to launch." etc. (Kubuntu with KDE 4.5)
<genii-around> process list doesn't show hald
<charlie-tca> natty should not have HAL running, as I recall. It was deprecated
 * penguin42 is surprised k3b doesn't use solid
<charlie-tca> been replaced by dbus, I though
<charlie-tca> s/though/thought
<penguin42> I'm not sure dbus replaces hal; I think dbus is just the comms mech and various things sit on dbus
<genii-around> Should I file a bug against K3b ?
<penguin42> it's all ludicrously complex; as far as I can tell KDE has 'solid' that has udisks, udev and hal backends
<tsimpson> bug #696286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696286 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b doesn't find drive because no hal service started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696286
<genii-around> tsimpson: Ah, thanks!
<tsimpson> the bugs not very active, but it's there
<BluesKaj> yup, same error here , genii-around, tsimpson
<genii-around> Interesting. Refreshing K3b setup page containing the devices shows my drive and then it works. Just not when it starts up.
<BluesKaj> if i need to burn any media I'll use an appropriate app like ffmpeg or mencoder or some such.
<Vonor> hmm, a program i have compiled on a debian lenny box and on an ubuntu natty box using same options, cflags and stuff, runs fine on debian, on natty it segfaults with #1  0x000000000040538c in user_crypt (line=0x7fffffffe25e "michael", salts=<value optimized out>) at /usr/include/bits/string3.h:121
<penguin42> Vonor: It's not necessarily a case of a bug in natty, your program could haev got lucky on lenny
<Vonor> penguin42, guess so too. i guess it's due to a different version of gcc or one of the libs, because line 121 in string3.h handles strcpy
<Vonor> or maybe it is because the debian is a 32bit system and the natty is a 64bit system
<Vonor> but anyways, the fault still lays in the code of the app in both cases - so dev of the prog has been contacted :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, how diyou refresh K3b?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: In K3b: Settings...Configure K3b ... Devices icon in left pane... then Refresh button lower right
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around I found it , still no drives
<genii-around> BluesKaj: When I did that, was after I had inserted a blank disk and then dismissed the popup notice of what app to run, leaving the disc inserted
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll try that later ...too lazy to get out of my easychair ...suffering from a terrible cold
<penguin42> BluesKaj: <sigh> tell me about it, 3rd of January and I#ve already got the 1st cold of the year
<BluesKaj> using wireless KB & mouse
<BluesKaj> penguin42, this one's particularly tough,,, a week now and I'm not getting much better
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That sounds like the one I had a few weeks ago.....
<speedvin> Hello!
<speedvin> I have a question...
<speedvin> Where to send bug reports about the dependcies in some packages?
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<speedvin> BluesKaj: but where?
<speedvin> How to do it? I mean what to write?
<speedvin> Package problem with dependcies?
<charlie-tca> what package?
<BluesKaj> zdo a serch with the keywords describing the bug first and one neds to join in oder to file a report , I  think
<speedvin> charlie-tca: It's freepascal-unit-gfx
<charlie-tca> !info freepascal-unti-gfx
<ubottu> Package freepascal-unti-gfx does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> !info freepascal-unit-gfx
<ubottu> Package freepascal-unit-gfx does not exist in natty
<speedvin> If you want to use graph unit (that one is in the package) you need packages svgalib1 and svgalib1-dev
<speedvin> !info freepsacal-units-gfx
<ubottu> Package freepsacal-units-gfx does not exist in natty
<speedvin> hmm
<charlie-tca> That is not a valid ubuntu package
<speedvin> wait ;)
<speedvin> I will check that one again!
<speedvin> !info fp-units-gfx
<ubottu> fp-units-gfx (source: fpc): Free Pascal - graphics libraries units. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-2 (natty), package size 955 kB, installed size 8232 kB (Only available for all i386 powerpc sparc amd64 armel)
<speedvin> :)
<charlie-tca> Then you can use this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<speedvin> What do you think?
<charlie-tca> and request the extra stuff be linked as either dependencies or recommended
<speedvin>     http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fp-units-gfx/+filebug?no-redirect like this?
<charlie-tca> yup
<speedvin> charlie-tca: ok thanks for help ;)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<speedvin> charlie-tca: hmm it can't find fp-units-gfx package on launchpad ;(
<charlie-tca> let me look for it
<charlie-tca> the package on launchpad is fpc
<charlie-tca> fp-units-gfx is part of       fpc
<speedvin> charlie-tca: it's a meta package ;)
<charlie-tca> it's what you file the bug against, though
<penguin42> oh heck all the fpc stuff is quite hairy
<speedvin> then fpc not fp-units-gfx?
<charlie-tca> yup
<speedvin> Ok I need to go!
<speedvin> Bye!
<DrHalan> hey, when will gnome3.0 arrive in natty?
<yofel_> c
<yofel_> meh
<Amaranth> DrHalan: It won't
<om26er> Amaranth, not even a single app will be 3.0?
<Amaranth> om26er: Not unless they can work with the 2.0 components
<om26er> :O
<Amaranth> om26er: But since pulling in one part of GNOME 3.0 generally requires pulling in all of it I suspect we'll see little if any 3.0 stuff in natty
 * om26er read somewhere desktop team is planning to remove gtk3 from the live cd :(
<penguin42> Amaranth: I thought the libraries were supposed to be compatible?
<penguin42> om26er: Not much point in having the lib on the livecd if nothing uses it
<Amaranth> penguin42: Libraries generally are since they have SONAME changes to go with the ABI bump, yes
<om26er> then natty would be a boring release :p
<DrHalan> seriously?
<Amaranth> But you need gnome-settings-daemon and such too to get proper theming and last I heard you can't run both the 2 and the 3 versions (or even install them side-by-side) and they only theme GTK2 or GTK3 apps, respectively
<penguin42> oh that's a mess
<Amaranth> And similar issues with other daemons that make the desktop work
<Amaranth> keyring daemon, etc
<DrHalan> im more excited about gnome/gtk 3.0 than i am about unity...
<Amaranth> DrHalan: You're in luck, there is a PPA :)
<DrHalan> i guessed so
<Amaranth> Of course if you install everything from the PPA I'm pretty sure you can only run gnome-shell
<Amaranth> Unless GNOME sorts things out for gnome-panel 3.0 and the PPA installs that too
<Amaranth> DrHalan: But GNOME 3.0 without gnome-shell is pretty boring so I'm guessing that's what you're looking for
<DrHalan> well im alos curious about the more up to date verison of the apps like epiphany or nautilus.
<DrHalan> there shoud be RGBA-windows in gtk3.0 too i read
<om26er> even empathy 3.0 depends on gtk3 :|
<DrHalan> yeah but maybe it can be backportet to gtk2
<DrHalan> so what apps still need gtk2 ?
<DrHalan> are the ubuntu apps already protet to the new gnome-python apis?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, what ppa is that?
<penguin42> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds ?
<Amaranth> https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<Amaranth> oops, too late
<penguin42> actually, it tells you not to use it!
<Amaranth> DrHalan: I don't know if the RGBA by default thing happened for GTK+ 3.0
<penguin42> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages apparently
<Amaranth> DrHalan: Apps can make their windows RGBA in 2.x though
<DrHalan> yeah but i want full rgba theming
<DrHalan> i know that some apps like the gnome-terminal already have transparency
<Amaranth> DrHalan: afaik some of the ubuntu apps were ported to GTK+ 3.0 and friends but are being brought back down to 2.x for natty
<Amaranth> natty+1 will get all the 3.0 stuff
<DrHalan> so waht will natty bring except for unity
<DrHalan> a new kernel and  xserver i guess...
<Amaranth> new firefox, kernel, X, mesa, unity, whatever we can update without pulling in all of GNOME 3.0
<Amaranth> That's the current plan, anyway
<Amaranth> Jumping to 3.0 a month after it (hopefully) gets released seems a bit foolish anyway
<Amaranth> And what would we do if it got delayed?
<DrHalan> delay natty too ?
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<Amaranth> DrHalan: For how long? :)
<DrHalan> do you seriously think that gnome3.0 will be delayed again
<DrHalan> okay thats pretty likely :D
<Amaranth> DrHalan: I'd say delayed or hated, based on what I've seen of it so far :/
<DrHalan> yeah maybe a new gui-toolkit AND shell is too much...
<Amaranth> well, the toolkit part is just removing deprecated things, massively changing how it actually draws things to the screen, and changing the input system...
<Amaranth> oh, and how it themes things!
<Amaranth> All good changes and they were generally small enough to be well reviewed before landing but I dunnno
<DrHalan> yeah but the gtk-changes is what i really care about because they seem the right move
<DrHalan> atm i have a setup with gnome-panel and docky i don't really want to trade that for unity or gnome-shell
<Amaranth> DrHalan: from an end-user perspective GTK+ 3.0 is the same as GTK+ 2.x unless something writes a cracktastic theme engine for it
<Amaranth> assuming the RGBA-by-default stuff actually landed
<Amaranth> s/something/someone/
<Amaranth> DrHalan: The major benefit in 3.0 I can see is that it should be easier to port to wayland
<DrHalan> hehe well wayland stilll has a long way to go
<DrHalan> atm moment it only supports OpenGL ES for example :P
<DrHalan> and compiz needs to be ported to libwayland-sever too...
<DrHalan> whatever g2g bye! thanks for the help
<bjsnider> Amaranth_, why do we have a gnome 3 ppa when it seems like these are packages that already should be in natty?
<Amaranth_> bjsnider: Because GNOME 3 is all or nothing
<bjsnider> so move off gnome 2
<Amaranth> bjsnider: too much stuff still needs gnome 2
<Amaranth> and gnome 3 might be delayed, have major issues, etc
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Just wait for natty+1 to have 3.2 :)
<alex_mayorga> why did I get a pidgin package on today's update?
<alex_mayorga> is it coming back?
<alex_mayorga> I removed firefox to use firefox-4.0, now each time something tries to open a URL I get "Error showing url: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)", tips to fix this?
<alex_mayorga> looks like a mutation of bug 198449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198449 in Apport "Please use xdg-open rather than calling firefox" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198449
<penguin42> there is something a bit odd going on with the selection of processes to run for opening URLs
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: to me or in general?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: General
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: There is something that's changed and I'm not sure anyone is quite sure what
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: oh! I thought it was due to me using a "Custom" "Preferred application", namely firefox-4.0
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: It may be, but for me it was insisting on using firefox even though I have the preferred set to chromium
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: was just switching to chromium to test
<alex_mayorga> but looks like the same thing, got a bug number?
<Amaranth> penguin42: They seem to blame it on compiz somehow
<alex_mayorga> I got no compiz here, as far as I know
<Amaranth> bug 687732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 687732 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gtk.Label <a href> link-activate signal broken with compiz in natty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687732
<penguin42> bug 670128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670128 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<penguin42> There are some other weird file association screwups going on as well
<alex_mayorga> getting the bug while clicking that link :S
<Amaranth> penguin42: that bug is a good example of the problems of mix-and-match GNOME 3
<penguin42> Amaranth: How come?
<Amaranth> not even glib is safe to upgrade and it isn't changing ABI :/
<Amaranth> penguin42: "Downgrade to a glib2 that's not targetted for GNOME 3, or upgrade the control-center to GNOME 3. It's a packaging bug, with mismatching versions."
<penguin42> ah
<alex_mayorga> how do one does that? pardon the n00bnes
<alex_mayorga> !control-center
<yofel> we don't have gnome-control-center 3, you'll have to downgrade glib
<Amaranth> Either that or we'll have to patch glib to work around this
<alex_mayorga> yofel: would it come in eventually? I can like copying&pasting links for a couple days or so
<yofel> probably, I don't keep track of this
<alex_mayorga> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=654746#c7
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 654746 in xdg-utils "add gnome3 support, make default browser work again for xdg-settings" [Medium,New]
<Amaranth> alex_mayorga: It'll definitely be fixed before April :)
<alex_mayorga> Amaranth: :O
<Amaranth> ugh, my phone isn't converting the timezones on calendars
<penguin42> Amaranth: There's some other stuff as well; things like the Places menu opening evince for some people - all odd
<Amaranth> calendar was set for 2PM GMT+1 (so 7AM my time) and thunderbird alerted me at 6:50am but my phone just alerted me now (1:50pm)
<yofel> Amaranth: as for apport, it checks what's set in gconf (It does that to get the right 'new-window' parameter)
<Amaranth> penguin42: well, we don't actually have a Places menu like gnome-panel had
<yofel> er
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ^
<penguin42> Amaranth: On classic desktop
<Amaranth> penguin42: what people running Unity think is their regular Places menu is the nautilus desktop Places menu
<yofel> alex_mayorga: what do you have set for '/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command' in gconf?
<alex_mayorga> dunno if the Minefiel crashes I get is related as well http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/08d9a80a-cfee-45a6-b7ab-490e72110103
<alex_mayorga> yofel: how do I check?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command
<alex_mayorga> yofel: /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 %s
 * yofel scratches head
<alex_mayorga> looks like Minefield does set it, but crashes along the way
<alex_mayorga> see my crash report above
<alex_mayorga> do I bug Mozilla?
<alex_mayorga> or is this Ubuntu's fault all along?
<yofel> no idea about the crash, I don't use gnome
<yofel> well, use apport-cli then until gnome-open is fixed I fear, or feel free to mess with /usr/share/pyshared/apport/ui.py line 885 yourself
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can you note that on the actual bug, please?
<yofel> which one? 198449?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: looks like it, yup!
<nperry> In the gnome-classic desktop how is it defined to launch gnome-panel, would like to replace it with awn :)
<nperry> Hmm, seems to be that everytime I close gnome-panel it opens again
<nperry> Grrr!
<qzio> is there some way to reset gnome/unity settings
<qzio> I haven't done anything special,80% in the panel quits unexpected, I need to re-add them to the panel EVERY reboot (gnome)
<qzio> and unity is unusable since I can't create two terminals, and there is no alt+f2 launcher.
<qzio> I hope this is because some weird settings that have entered my system, because this can't truly be the defaults.
<qzio> I tried to delete .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gcond
<qzio> and .metacity
<qzio> didn't help
<Daekdroom> qzio, Of course it's not the defaults
<Daekdroom> qzio, Unity is not even close to how it's supposed to be at the release time.
<Daekdroom> It's alpha quality software.
<qzio> yeah I figured that much out :)
<qzio> however, it kind of bugs me that a bounch of things that is functional is "unexpexted quited" upon login.
<qzio> they work without problem if I just add them once again to the panel
<qzio> and the next reboot, BOOM they crash
<Daekdroom> My problems here are more like.. metacity doesn't start with classic GNOME and unity doesn't start with desktop edition :P
<qzio> heh :)
<Daekdroom> But I'm blaming that on the fact that it's not a fresh install.
<qzio> m, yeah, I guess. it's alpha, But I never had this much trouble ever with an ubuntu alpha
<qzio> I was forced to upgrade do to the kernel in 10.10. It filled my logs with rubbish.
<qzio> I should have just backported the kernel :(
<Daekdroom> I was going to wait longer before installing natty, but given I'm getting a new machine in a few days, I thought it wouldn't hurt to try.
<h4f> Something happed and my mouse is now reverted (x y axis)
<h4f> I had similar issues in before distsributions
<h4f> how do I make it work as before
<h4f> when I move mouse UP its going DOWN and vice versa
<holstein> maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/16480/inverted-mouse-axis-on-a-ubuntu-live-usb
<alex_mayorga> h4f: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483723 perhaps
<h4f> thanks
<h4f> but why did it get inverted by itself ?
<holstein> if its happended before
<holstein> its probably something to do with that particular hardware
<holstein> not sure though
<h4f> yes it happened .
<h4f> hm. I think its after a hibernate of sleep
<holstein> you might have one of those notebooks that dont like to wake up in buntu
<Roey> hi
<Roey> can anyone please help me out with this (without bouncing me to some other channel)... I don't know why, but on my Kubuntu 10.10 system, as of KDE 4.6 beta 1 up to and including RC1,  my Keyboard Settings (repeat rate, language switcher key combo, making Capslock an additional Control) are no longer respected by any app, even though the settings show up fine in Keyboard Settings
<holstein> if you hadnt said dont bounce you, i would have said try #kubuntu ;)
<holstein> i suppose it would be easy enough to try gnome and confirm that this is a KDE issue
<Roey> what do you mean
<Roey> holstein:  the problem transcends individual user accounts on this system
<holstein> Roey: i was just wondering if this was happing in gnome as well
<holstein> something similar
<Roey> ahhh
<Roey> someone in this channel or another one asked me earlier to print my x keyboard map and to search for any Keyboard Settings-introduced verbiage there
<Roey> not that I could find it
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> earlier today?
<holstein> wasnt in here...
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-04
<Roey> holstein:  nono like last week
<Roey> holstein: when I do xmodmap, this is the table I see:  http://pastebin.com/aTpAGEXS
<Roey> holstein:  now for instance, Capslock should be mapped to Control, at least that's how it appears in my Keyboard Settings dialog
<Roey> holstein:  yet xmodmap shows that Capslock is mapped to 'Lock'
<Roey> holstein:  but basically, (1) is this problem specific to my user account or does it transcend other accounts on my computer? (2) is this problem specific to my distribution?  (3) is this problem specific to KDE 4.6b1/b2/rc1?
<Roey> holstein:  that's the logic I follow
<Volkodav> Anybody installed sopcast player from ppa ? I had no luck
<lolcat^> I am upgrading! :D
<lolcat^> Anyone here?
<Roey> no
<Roey> heh
<Roey> upgrad9ng to what, cat?
<lolcat^> Roey: 11.04
<Roey> ah
<Roey> to 11.04? ok
<Roey> brave one :)
<lolcat^> Yes, untiy was getting on my nerves
<lolcat^> And I need something new
<lolcat^> Migth have to go to the military :S
<Roey> awww
<Roey> you mean as an alternative to using Unity?!?!
<Roey> or in general?
<Roey> and which Service, in that case?
<lolcat^> I just need something new and flashy to cheer me up
<lolcat^> It is usually a weeks worth of entertainment in each upgrade
<lolcat^> Roey: ZOMG! I am updating, now unity dissapeared!
<lolcat^> Jordan_U: Help me here?
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: I know hardly anything about unity or I would.
<lolcat^> But I have no task bar
<lolcat^> This interface has no ctrl + F2
<lolcat^> So I am stuck with a terminal a chrome and a vlc window
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: At the login screen, after you've selected your username, there should be an option to start a failsafe gnome session (menu at the bottom of the screen).
<lolcat^> Jordan_U: Wouldnt stopping x in the middle of a upgrade be unfortunate?
<Jordan_U> lolcat^: Yes.
 * h00k waves
<YankeesFan> can i install natty into my /home parittion?
<Jordan_U> YankeesFan: You'll have to explain better what exactly you're trying to accomplish.
<YankeesFan> install natty into where my /home partition is but not into where the root partition
<YankeesFan> it would go like / /dev/sda1 /home=/sda2
<YankeesFan> ubuntu 10.10 / = / dev/sda1 and /home /dev/sda2  but natty would just be /dev/sda2
<YankeesFan> or instead of just resizing put ubuntu 11.04 into the partition where my /home folder resides
<Jordan_U> YankeesFan: While it would probably work, I strongly advise against using the same partition as a separate /home for one install and full '/' for another.
<YankeesFan> you mean not use a /home paritition?
<Jordan_U> YankeesFan: Could you please rephrase your question?
<YankeesFan> u mean i should keep everything in one partition and not use a seperate /home partition?
<Jordan_U> YankeesFan: I do think that, but that was not what I was trying to say with my earlier comment.
<YankeesFan> oh i see
<ripps> does compiz 9 have widget layer yet?
<h00k> ripps: hello
<ripps> h00k: yo
<Guest19465> Can i upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 thats installed through windows?
<IdleOne> Guest19465: I don't believe you can but that is beside the point. 11.04 is still alpha and not stable
<Guest19465> I Know but i just wanted to mess around with it.
<IdleOne> get the daily build and run it in a VM
<Guest19465> Ok thank you.
<lolcat^> Is there a risk I will loose my cryptodisk?
<ripps> hmm... it appears that compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is updated in the natty repos and it has widgetlayer. I might feel a little uncomfortable with where unity currently is in development, but I can always revert to the Classic Desktop option, right?
<ripps> I'm gonna put an updated put an updated natty image on my thumbdrive and see how stable everything is.
<rww> ripps: yes, there's an option to use "classic" Ubuntu instead of Unity in GDM.
<ripps> I might upgrade to natty soon. I usually upgrade to alpha sooner, but with the compiz/unity transistion, alot of my stuff I use on a daily basis and the setup I'm comfortable with would have been broken.
<rww> yeah, it's an interesting ride this cycle, for sure
<ripps> Does anybody know if Unity will support theming? I can't stand the traditional color scheme of Ubuntu, I prefer dark/blue color scheme.
<rww> When I changed my GNOME theme to a light one a few weeks ago, it ended up half light and half dark. I don't know if it's improved since then.
<ripps> Well from what I understand, theming only affects only the windows, not the actual panel/dock of unity.
<OchoZero9> what do i have to do to get kubuntu?
<OchoZero9> My main concern is running kde apps, specifically kile
<rww> install 'kubuntu-desktop' package, but you can run apps from one DE in another DE, generally...
<OchoZero9> i actually installed that on my virtual box..
<rww> (or use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ if you're looking for a CD)
<OchoZero9> that's what im downloading now, the question arises because it has the same file name as the one i downloaded before
<rww> yes, daily builds don't include the distribution in the filename
<OchoZero9> nice
<OchoZero9> so it will natively install kde then, this new cd i'm downloading
<OchoZero9> ?
<rww> yes
<OchoZero9> cool
<slipttees> Ubuntu 11.04 goin Gnoem 3 ?
<slipttees> Ubuntu 10.04 goin' Gnome 3?
<rumpel__> slipttees, aptitude mentiones gnome3-session manager...
<slipttees> hum
<slipttees> thx rumpel__
<slipttees> rumpel__: libreoffice too?
<rumpel__> nope
<slipttees> =[
<rumpel__> i use it for about two weeks and it looks very stable... if you think about testing it...
<mib_ahdy7r> Is Natty 11.04 having reported  problems with boot freeze?
<Punkoff> Are Unity Places working already?
<Punkoff> I've installed unity-place-* packages but places don't show up
<coz_> hey all
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<mib_ahdy7r> which channel is 11.04 NATTY
<rumpe1> mib_ahdy7r, #ubuntu+1
<Daekdroom> Which is.. this one!
<rumpe1> surprise! \o/
<mib_ahdy7r> Thank you. Have  freeze on boots been reported for 11.04 ?
<charlie-tca> mib_ahdy7r: there is bug 694772, affecting alternate and server ISOs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694772 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Sudden reboot during server ISO install" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694772
<mib_ahdy7r> have checked and could not find that. Thanks.
<mib_ahdy7r> At start up I have a 50/50 chance to hit grub OS listing.
<rumpe1> mib_ahdy7r, when does it exactly freeze?
<Kre10s> hello. Im using ubuntu 11.4, How can I change the login screen?
<rumpe1> Kre10s, System->Administration->login screen
<Kre10s> and what then?
<Kre10s> the local tab? that seems to be the method for ubuntu 10.4. 11.4 has no such option...
<rumpe1> hm
<Kre10s> A shame really, I know how to change the login screen in 10.4...
<rumpe1> Kre10s, what do you want to change?
<Kre10s> If you can tell me where the files are kept... I can change it manually
<rumpe1> well..  locate gdm | grep png   gives some grafiks you could modify.. .i guess...
<Kre10s> I would like to change the theme to the one used by 10.4
<Kre10s> when I shut down there is also a purple screen... If I could just make it black...
<Kre10s> brb
<rumpe1> well .. one idea would be a system-wide scan for graphics, pick the relevant ones, change em and hope, it works ...  /if/ the purple screen you mean is stored as a graphics-file
<anon33_> is there a way to remove a package without installing the new, extra packages? ie - i'd like to remove firefox
<rumpe1> anon33_, which extra packages for example?
<anon33_> epiphany-browser, yelp, gnome-js-common, etc...
<anon33_> dunno why
<rumpe1> hmm... if i try to remove firefox, abrowser and abrowser-branding will be installed
<anon33_> rumpe1: I'm not on Natty and I've probably botched the default firefox install
<rumpe1> perhaps they are in fact only reconfigured (to point to another browser?)
<IdleOne> anon33_: why are you asking in here if you are not running natty?
<anon33_> IdleOne: I default to natty packages most of the time, which I'll do in this case once I can get Firefox removed properly
<IdleOne> so you are mixing repos, ugly
<anon33_> IdleOne: I'm trying not to (most of the time)
<nperry> anon33_: To be honest, don't mix. You either use natty or stay on maverick.. Asking for trouble mixing, all alot of packages depend of certain versions.
<anon33_> nperry: got it. now do you know if there's a way to remove a package without having to install new ones?
<anon33_> purge doesn't seem to do the trick
<mib_ahdy7r> at start up either go's to login and work fine and or to OS version grub list and freezes. 50/50
<mib_ahdy7r> any ideas? I have checked bugs in regard to this but none have anything in common.
<om26er> mib_ahdy7r, i faced this issue on the alpha-1 but after updates applied the issue is fixed, is your system upto-date?
<mib_ahdy7r> running current updates  as we speak
<om26er> definitely something to do with the grub framebuffer in natty (tm)
<Daekdroom> Anyone else with plymouth running on low res only?
<mib_ahdy7r> all set and booting great
<Kre10s> Is there no standard way of changing the ubuntu 11.4 login screen?
<BluesKaj> Kre10s, I'm on kde , in system settings /login screen , dunno what the gnome equivalent is.
<Kre10s> BluesKaj: thats how older versions of ubuntu handled it... but the latest version has been castrated in this regard
<BluesKaj> Kre10s, readying for gnome3 ?
<Kre10s> me?
<BluesKaj> no the desktop
<Kre10s> I have gnome 2.32
<Kre10s> I wouldn't know why the function disapeared
<Kre10s> If i only knew where the config files are kept... I could change it manually
<BluesKaj> Kre10s, when it launches officially , I guess is what I mean
<Kre10s> another thing... How can I get the location entry field in nautilus?
<Kre10s> there used to be an icon to cghange between the buttons and text.
<yofel_> click on the text line maybe, and there's a keyboard shortcut.
<yofel> I can't remember which one though :S
<Kre10s> ctrl+l i think. but ian't there a way to have it apear permanentally?
<yofel> no idea, I'm on KDE too
<BluesKaj> ok bbl
<Kre10s> what about right click? I have a .theme file. I right click it, and don't get an open with other app menu.\
<chris_____> hi there
<chris_____> i got frequent ATA erros with 11.04 (and 10.08) with my sata drives
<chris_____> i searched google and found out that many have the same problem
<BluesKaj> hmm, FF4B8 doesn't seems to be integrating thne toolbar fonts well with kde font settings , wonder if there's away to adjust them ...I need larger fonts for this monitor
<genii-around> Incidentally, I like the currently plain black background for kdm.
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-05
<philip__> my apologies, but I need to elevate to tech support level 2 (or max level). #ubuntu level 1 support couldn't do it :-)
<philip__> I want to install maverick onto a RAID1 array. I followed the Software RAID guide, but after creating the array, the installer says there's no / partition to install to. Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> But.. but.. this is not the channel for maverick!
<philip__> yeah I know. I'm just waiting for the kick/ban
<wrst> anyone else having trouble with natty booting since the -11 kernel?
<coz_> hey all
<wrst> hi coz_
<coz_> wrst,   hey guy
<wrst> coz_: have you had any trouble with natty not booting?
<coz_> wrst,   yes   just recently
<wrst> me too is there a bug report on that?
<coz_> wrst,    are you getting   monitor out of range issues  by chance?
<wrst> i had it when i updated to the -11 kernel and tried a fresh install no better
<wrst> i don't know what i'm getting i think kernel panic
<wrst> i haven't messed with it much
<coz_> wrst,    well its broken as far as I know...at least the video part
<coz_> xserver video input
<wrst> i did a fresh install earlier in the week, and rebooted fine updated and no boot
<coz_> wrst,  right  I did about the same... I have a daily  build from about 2 weeks ago which installs and runs just fine...however with an update it fails at boot
<wrst> yeah sounds like what i have, i haven't found a bug report on that but lots of stuff to filter through
<wrst> coz_: glad to know i'm not alone :)
<coz_> wrst,  you might find some of them under   a bug containing  monitor out of range issues
<coz_> or    natty will not boot after updates
<coz_> bug   natty wont boot after updates
<wrst> ok will check that out but its known so that's good probably don't need more clutter from me
<coz_> wrst,   yeah I went back to lucid on one machine and maverick on this one
<wrst> i have 10.10 on this machine and arch and a small partition with natty
<coz_> wrst,   natty is fine as long as it is classic gnome  I really dont like the netbood  session at all
<wrst> i'm going to give it a fair chance as it is early on but that's a huge change coz_
<coz_> wrst,   yeah of course... for me   global menu on a dual monitor setup is nearly useless... traveling all the way over to primary monitor for an application on secondary monitor to access  File Edit View menus  ,,, not a good design for dual monitors and efficiency :)
<wrst> yeah i haven't tried it on dual monitors yet.. is that how osx does it also on dual monitors coz_ ?
<coz_> wrst,  yes   and I have macs and dont use them with dual monitor for that reason... a global menu is not efficient for that situation
<coz_> well they are actually old macs now  but still ...
<wrst> yeah still the same thing
<OchoZero9> how should i go about installing kubuntu? if i don't have a flash drive or cd drive
<dan2> hey guys
<Philo> Will 11.04 have Gnome 3?
<dan2> I did a dist upgrade today or something and now I can't boot
<OchoZero9> i have multiple laptops with windows 7, and an external hard drive
<dan2> it's hung on init
<dan2> not kernel issue
<dan2> the last 3 messages I see are: init: bridge-network-interface (lo) pre-start process terminated with status 127...
<dan2> one for each ethernet card
<dan2> any ideas guys?
<OchoZero9> how do i make the USB ddrive bootable?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, wha is on the HD now
<nit-wit> *what
<OchoZero9> just the iso, and the contents of the iso from unetbootin
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, use the tab key to auto complete the nick of who you reply to so it shows who your talking:)  what is the partition on the HD and how large is it.
<nit-wit> *to
<OchoZero9> nit-wit, sorry I thought you where here. The parition on the external is 3.5gb
<OchoZero9> I'm going to install it to a 250gb HDD with about 85gb for ubuntu
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, thanks what type is the partition and do you have the usb set first to be read in the bios
<OchoZero9> I have HDD to be read first in bios
<OchoZero9> but I press the blue button and can temporarily chose where I want to boot from
<OchoZero9> HDD eNet USB HDD
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, how did you build this partion?
<OchoZero9> nit-wit, windows disk management. I shrunk it to 3.5 and made it fat 32
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so it is at the front of the disc the first partition
<OchoZero9> yeah
<OchoZero9> let me check
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, take a screen shot and imagrbin it if you can
<nit-wit> *image
<OchoZero9> yes it  says new voluem (D:) 3.42 gb fat32 healthy primary partitiion and
<OchoZero9> 52. unalocated
<OchoZero9> okay let me sign on to irc on that computer
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, cool
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so this blue button is what?
<OchoZero9> imagebin.org/131035
<OchoZero9> nit-wit, thinkvantage button. it's like pressing f10 for bios and stuff
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, okay thanks on the button paste the image bin again the link isn't working
<OchoZero9_> http://imagebin.org/131035
<nit-wit> cool I typed as well and got there hold on.
<OchoZero9> ive been trying to install this since this morning
<OchoZero9> with the excemption of a 3 horu nap and watching tv at the same time
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so what happens now when you try to run it
<OchoZero9> run what? sorry
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you have the hd loaded it sounds like you have the bios set or the blue key option. What happens if you try to boot the HD?
<OchoZero9_> oh
<OchoZero9_> it shows all the drives and stuff
<OchoZero9_> and says no operating system found next to most of them
<OchoZero9_> as it should
<OchoZero9_> but Im guessing since it's not bootable it doesn't go into it
<OchoZero9_> also i ran unetbootin from another computer, now im thinking it should be run from the computer that ubuntu is going to be installed in, nit-wit?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, could be a number of reasons here, you may just spend a lot of time getting it to work, or not.  No any computer doesn't matter.
<OchoZero9_> most docs are made for flash drives
<OchoZero9_> not usb HDDs so im very confused
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, by docs you mean what?
<OchoZero9_> guides, everything i googled
<OchoZero9_> couldn't find one specificallly made for external media that ins't a jump drive or a optical drive
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, using a external this way is uncoventional. If you wan to just install to it that isa normal method, will not run as fast a dual boot probably
<OchoZero9_> no
<OchoZero9_> I want to dual boot
<OchoZero9_> it's that i don't have a flash drive and my tablet pc doesn't have an optical drive
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, get a thumb , it need only to be 1gig size at the least
<OchoZero9_> :(
<jo-erlend_> does natty use zeitgeist by default?
<OchoZero9_> with ipods and phones, i really don't have a need to spend that money
<jo-erlend_> I read that it would be an important part of unity, but I haven't seen much of it yet.
<OchoZero9_> nit-wit, what about eithernet is that possible?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, actualy your best insurance is a loaded thumb for repairs on the bootloader and other ares in windows and Ubuntu, I don't know about the ethetnet. You might trying a actual relese Natty is unstable your asking for trouble actually your lucy it isn't booting to be honest, not a beginners set up at the least.
<nit-wit> sorry for the spelling
<OchoZero9_> i wonder if i can return it from walgreens
<OchoZero9_> if it's over 5 bucks
<OchoZero9_> shame is i have at least 4 thumb drives but i dont know where they are
<OchoZero9_> brb let me search
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, good idea
<OchoZero9_> another question
<OchoZero9_> what makes the comptuer kknow if it's a removable disk or not?
<OchoZero9_> I remember some usb drives show up under removable and others under local drives
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, if you load a thumb and it boots you want to shrink the C partiton with thw W7 disk manager before install and build a correct partition from the thumb in the unallocated space then do a custom install  will help you.  All we know is that it seems to not boot when you choose it to boot, any number of reasons why it doesn't work.
<nit-wit> brb
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, back
<OchoZero9_> nice :)
<OchoZero9_> i found a drive
<OchoZero9_> 1gb exactly lol
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I would try Maverick or Lucid
<OchoZero9_> although i have a few 8gbs rolling arround somewhere
<OchoZero9_> the reason i'm going with this is better support for touch
<OchoZero9_> i have a captive multi touch screen
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I see that makes sense,
<OchoZero9_> only reason
<OchoZero9_> aslo
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you understand the shrink C from W7 right firs
<OchoZero9_> no
<nit-wit> *first right
<OchoZero9_> http://www.lenovox201.com/2010/12/x201t-with-ubuntu-os.html
<OchoZero9_> oh
<OchoZero9_> shrink th epartition
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, cool be ready for breakage though and know how to reload the MBR if needed.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the installer partitioner has some bugs. You always move yor W7 partitions in W7 to leave a space for Ubuntu as well
<OchoZero9_> i know my mbr is somewhere in my 122gb  mark
<OchoZero9_> since i can't shrink less than that
<OchoZero9_> want me to format in windows, or just leave it unallocated?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the mbr is in the first 512 mib of the HD it is called sda
<OchoZero9_> we aren't touching the first part of the Drive
<OchoZero9_> first part of the drive isn't even the c:
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you can't format a ext=linux type partition in Windows we will do it from the live thumb.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you don't understand what the mbr is
<OchoZero9_> this stick is painfully slow :(
<OchoZero9_> is it what tells the computer what to boot up to?
<OchoZero9_> if you have one OS to the OS.. if you have two OS to a choose the OS prompt?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the mbr doesn't show in the partitiner
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, it is the master boot record yes with more then one OS it directs the booting. It is where the booting process starts.
<OchoZero9_> on the stick what should i put for alocation size 16 32 or 64?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, not sure what you mean
<OchoZero9_> i think it's the cluster size for the thumbdrive
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you need at least a one gig fat 32 at the front of the drive
<OchoZero9_> I formated it
<OchoZero9_> FAT32
<OchoZero9_> it's capacity is 965MB
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so load it with unetbootin, I would make sure its bootable before you shrink W7, The size ios fine
<nit-wit> *is
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, thats a old one eh
<OchoZero9_> very
<OchoZero9_> http://imagebin.org/131039
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, alright load the thumb and lets see if it boots
<OchoZero9_> http://imagebin.org/131040
<jo-erlend_> hmm... How do I add the calendar from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/*ReleaseSchedule again? It used to be simple, but I can't find out how to do it with NattyReleaseSchedule, after they changed the wiki.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, how much ram do you have and do you want to suspend=sleep or hibernate the Ubuntu install at times
<OchoZero9_> at the moment 3
<OchoZero9_> im going for 8
<OchoZero9_> and yes to sleep
<OchoZero9_> that's why im not doing wubi
<OchoZero9_> which seemed like the simplest solution in my case
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, okay we will build the partitions if you get in with the thumb using a Linux partitoner called gparted on te live thumb
<nit-wit> I'm gonnna smake a cig while you get loaded :) and get the thumb to boot
<nit-wit> *smoke
<OchoZero9_> okay thanks
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, cough, hack, I'm back
<OchoZero9_> nice
<OchoZero9_> wb
<OchoZero9_> this thumbdrive is super slow
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I'm gonna cruise the Ubuntu forum while you get to needing me just tab my nick and I will be back
<OchoZero9_> agiht, ty very much
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, just so you know a single HD can only have 4 primary type partitions on it you have 3 now. So be careful with just moving forward without a little guidance.
<OchoZero9_> nit-wit, this flash sucks
<OchoZero9_> :(
<OchoZero9_> from this guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<OchoZero9_> it says usb creater can create the boot files foryou
<OchoZero9_> but, only the stick works with that progrma not the Portable. and the stick is painfuly lsow
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I have not ever had good luck with that particular loader
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, did you get it loaded and try to boot it what happened if so
<OchoZero9_> no because unetbootin is still operating on the stick
<OchoZero9_> i wasn't kidding when i said it is going slow
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, that is not a good sign, the HD may not have worked as it is not a flash the thumb should load in abou 2-3 minutes in a normal computer
<OchoZero9_> :(
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, speed for bring read for booting as in how fast the device responds is important
<OchoZero9_> oh shi. my food
<OchoZero9_> brb
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I would just do a wubi until you get a fast thumb
<OchoZero9_> i have it working on a v box
<OchoZero9_> but my laptop is an i7 and i want to get my moneys worth
<OchoZero9_> that's why i want to install it natively
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the windows or the oracle
<OchoZero9_> the sun
<OchoZero9_> jk
<OchoZero9_> oracle
<OchoZero9_> i have the windows one for xp
<OchoZero9_> and or 32bit only things
<OchoZero9_> since i put 64bit OS  so i can upgrade the memory
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I have all my installs native and one XP Vbox  native is a better way and more stable. The thing is you want the install to be smoth and you will need to have the thumb or cd around as you are running a unstable install with Natty. You always would want at the least a cd/thumb of te install.
<OchoZero9_> i have an idea
<OchoZero9_> i found my old phone
<OchoZero9_> TP2
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, does it have a sd sdhc card
<OchoZero9_> i have that on my current phone
<OchoZero9_> micro
<OchoZero9_> thogh
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, tp2?
<OchoZero9_> a windows 6.5 phone
<OchoZero9_> touch pro 2
<OchoZero9_> brb gonna get my cold food
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, that  computer looks nice i looked it up.
<nit-wit> brb myself
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so it seems that you don't have a way to boot a W7 recovery/repair medium at this point is this correct?
<OchoZero9_> I think we need to make the hard drive bootable
<OchoZero9_> the bios can't tell the difference
<OchoZero9_> windows can, and the way iboot and usb creater was implemented was with sticks in mind
<OchoZero9_> brb
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I think that you need two tools here you are missing, a bootable windows recovery/repair and a bootable Ubuntu. Without both of these, if Natty crashes and you need to put the bootloader back in the MBR you will need at the least one of them. Good practice would be to have both on thumbs
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, your want is actually putting you in danger of bricking the whole computer until fixed.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I hope this makes sense, t is just not using a hammer but the correct tool to achieve your goals.:)
<nit-wit> *it
<OchoZero9_> I have two sticks
<OchoZero9_> 256 and 1gb
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the 1 gig is the slow one correct
<OchoZero9_> yes
<OchoZero9_> I also have another idea
<OchoZero9_> is it possible to boot to a usb, that points to an iso inanother drive?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I am not that geeky
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I will tell you though that dual booting and reloading the MBR I'm real familiar with. So what I see is you just grasping for straws.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, not a good practice how would you feel if the computer went south and you didn't have the tools and knowledge to fix it, and had to wait a while for the tools and help
<OchoZero9_> I know how to fix the windows part
<OchoZero9_> shall we try the stick ?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so if you lost the boot to anything how would you fix that from windows
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, did you try and boot the thumb yet?
<OchoZero9_> id attath it to another computer
<OchoZero9_> save all my files
<OchoZero9_> and restore the whole thing
<OchoZero9> I'm going to try now
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I would just boot the recovery thumb and run one command and it would be fixed
<OchoZero9> Let me restart that computer two times
<OchoZero9> i'd google for a similar fix first
<OchoZero9> but if no can do then i would have to restore
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I will be glad to give all the information you need so you don't have to do anything but fix it
<OchoZero9> thanks
<OchoZero9> I'm going for the first restart
<OchoZero9> since i shrank the partition
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I say boot the thumb, and if it works keep it formatted, you can actually load a Linux bootloader that acts like the MS one and you can reload the grub Ubuntu bootloader if needed a very valuable tool:)
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, tab me if you get in
<OchoZero9> yeah ill keep it like that since i cloud or save to my phone or portables if necessary
<OchoZero9> nit-wit, shit it booted kubuntu
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, cool
<OchoZero9> wait i thought that was a bad thing
<OchoZero9> now i have achoice
<OchoZero9> i thought it was booting to an OS in the flash, but now i have option to try or install :)
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, yes unetn=bootin just loads the SO and boots for running with no save or a install
<nit-wit> *ISO
<OchoZero9> any precaustions i need to take in this part?
<OchoZero9> prepare, deik setup, timezone, keyboard, suer info , install
<OchoZero9> download updates while installing?
<OchoZero9> or would it slow it down more?
<nit-wit> I would just open the browser just make sure it works. We have to pre-build the partitions. There is a bug with the installer so a allow it to just do a auto install might wipe windows away.
<OchoZero9> the partition is pre built in windows
<OchoZero9> it just not formated
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you have a unallocated space that needs to be built
<OchoZero9> okay
<OchoZero9> so get otu of here?
<OchoZero9> or hit specify partitions manually
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I haven't used kubuntu but open a terminal and run gksudo gparted
<nit-wit> get out of the install
<OchoZero9> oky so im going bck to where it says try KB
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you just hit the install rather then try
<OchoZero9> i went back to where it says try
<OchoZero9> im ni the terminal
<OchoZero9> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, so in the install part you just got to the partitoning screen
<OchoZero9> not reayy i didn't hit next
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, run gksudo gparted
<OchoZero9> i just say the C drive
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, don't go near the C drive in gparted it will be sda2
<OchoZero9> it said type sudo apt0get instak gksu
<OchoZero9> it installed
<OchoZero9> nm, it didn't work
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the command to install it would be sudo apt-get install gparted
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, hold on I'm on the kubuntu channel confirming the partitioner
<OchoZero9> k
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, kubuntu is the same as ubuntu but may have a different native partitioner
<OchoZero9> yeah
<OchoZero9> the reason im with kubuntu is kile is the most important app for me
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, look through the menu for one while we wait.
<OchoZero9> and "g"parted may be gnome app
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, gparted is its own entity
<OchoZero9> oh ok
<nit-wit> a very powerful one like the disk manager in W7
<OchoZero9> OH SHIT
<OchoZero9> i can pinch and zoom with my fingers
<IdleOne> !language | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<OchoZero9> that's nice
<OchoZero9> no driver install or nothing
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, look for kparted in the menu or run gksudo kparted in the termianl
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I want one of those
<OchoZero9> it says gksudo is not currently sintalled
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, jsut look for kparrted in the menu then
<nit-wit> *kparted
<OchoZero9> i found the appstore
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, try this in the terminal kdesu kparted
<OchoZero9> kdesu not found
<OchoZero9> it says the same for gksudo
<OchoZero9> sudo parted worked
<nit-wit> are you sure your typing it correctly and leaving a space between the words
<OchoZero9> i tyepd
<nit-wit> so you see a partition manager that looks kind of like the w7 one?
<OchoZero9> 'kdesu kparted'
<OchoZero9> no command line
<OchoZero9> maybe because i left out the k?
<nit-wit> so you see a partitioner that shows the partitions including the unallocated one
<OchoZero9> all i see is : GNUE Parted 2.3 \\ Using /dev/sda // Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.  \\(parted)
<OchoZero9> \\ is just a new line.
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, kparted is installed on the thumb I believe, it wont be in a install software part of the menu but as a program. Without it we are dead in the water
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, really I'm just not familiar with Kubuntu, if I was sitting there I would be able to do all this in about 2 min, because I know where and what to look for
<OchoZero9> hmm i dont see it
<OchoZero9> what folder whould it be under
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, go to #kubuntu the channel and see if they can get this done
<OchoZero9> nit-wit, shoould we just do it via command line?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I don't know that method
<OchoZero9> im searching root for parted
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I have never used Kubuntu i didn't like it, but I support any OS.
<OchoZero9> it found a lot of ish
<OchoZero9> gparted.desktop
<OchoZero9> under /user/shar/app-install/desktop
<OchoZero9> aslo gparted_0.7.0-1_amd64.deb
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, If I new the super user command=sudo in Ubuntu and gksudo for graphical displays we could install gparted
<OchoZero9> it doesn't let me download toher requried files
<OchoZero9> something wrong with the download managers connecting to the internet
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, your on a live cd it is reading the cd
<OchoZero9> because kpackagekit can't connect, and neither can't gparted package installer
<OchoZero9> but the internet wroks on the browser
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, I think this is beyond me to really help. If I was in front of the computer I could do it but I'm not.
<OchoZero9> can you remote?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, you grasping at straws I  have to go sorry.
<OchoZero9> k thanks for everything
<MTecknology> !info nginx natty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.53-2 (natty), package size 327 kB, installed size 900 kB
<MTecknology> heh... a tad bit outta date
<alkisg> Can natty use btrfs as / without workarounds?
<alkisg> I'm trying to install natty in a btrfs / partition and it fails with "need a separate /boot partition"
<alkisg> Then I'm running ubiquity -b, so that it doesn't install a boot loader, and it still fails with the separate /boot message.
<alkisg> Any way around it?
<rww> use the alternate CD? ubiquity gets horribly confused at non-standard use cases :(
<alkisg> Ty, will download now, is the daily .iso working? Or should I download the alpha 1 one?
<rww> no idea, sorry
<alkisg> Hmm I fooled ubiquity by telling it to use another partition as /boot but not format it, it doesn't have access to that partition (inside vbox), I hope it doesn't crash horribly on me later... :D
<alkisg> The ubiquity window doesn't fit my 800x600 vbox screen, and left alt+drag doesn't work in vbox as it's reserved by the host, any way to change the shortcut so that I can move/see the ubiquity window bottom?
<alkisg> Got it, remapped left alt to left win with gnome keyboard settings
<alkisg> Bah no it still hanged on mounting /boot so I had to create another virtual disk and tell ubiquity to use it for /boot (and delete it later) :(
<alkisg> Btw in my host I tried to `sudo chown /dev/sda3 alkisg:disk` so that I can give vbox access to only that partition, but it kept reverting to root:disk, any idea why or how to make it stick to alkisg:disk?
<coz_> hey all
<ripps> well, the natty dailies are broken for me. I get a kernel panic whenever I boot up. Thing is, this can't be entirely the kernel, because I'm using Natty's kernel in Maverick via Xorg-Edgers and it works fine.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<BluesKaj> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Everything working today?
<BluesKaj> had a bit of trouble on my denpc , but I used the recovery kernel and the fix broken pkges option previous to the reboot and managed to install a whole load of required apps including the nvidia-current driver for 7600gt card I have installeds.. now all seems fine .How about you ?
<BluesKaj> this media pc here is working well , so far
<charlie-tca> Other than alternate images still failing, going good
<BluesKaj> alternate images ?
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, I'm using my 42" tv as a monitor for this media-server pc , but the new firefox beta doesn't pick up my kde applications font settings , so the toolbar fonts on FF too small for easy reading ...any ideas ?
<charlie-tca> toolbar? I don't use it
<charlie-tca> They should be set in the desktop settings somewhere, shouldn't they?
<BluesKaj> well the bookmarks toolbar
<charlie-tca> The only toolbar I use is Navigation
<BluesKaj> the webpage are configurable without probs just the fonts for bookmarks toolbars and menubar
<charlie-tca> In Xubuntu, we can grow them along with the tab and menu fonts using Appearance -> Fonts
<charlie-tca> which is a gtk font setting, I think
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, right , i used the gtk setting fonts, that fixed it , thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<superhuman_> Hey wouldn't it be better if in Unity when you double click the top panel the window mimimizes?
<charlie-tca> I don't think that is possible, with the single panel design
<pace_t_zulu> anyone experiencing gnome-panel autostarting in unity?
<om26er> pace_t_zulu, you mean gnome-panel also starting in unity?
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: yes, as of today
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: wasn't happening yesterday
<om26er> hmm thats been happening for other people too I think, though i renamed gnome-panel to gnome-pa *profit* :p
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: that's a workaround at best
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: that will break your 'Ubuntu Classic Desktop' environment
<om26er> pace_t_zulu, indeed, I dont use classic desktop on this test machine still I have made a desktop launcher for gnome-pa ;)
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: i am testing unity as well... but natty needs the classic environment
<om26er> pace_t_zulu, file a bug or find one, I wonder which package would that be for gnome-session(?)
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: it hasn't been a problem long enough to file a bug
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: they may be doing something transitional right now
<om26er> dont think so, the bug has been there from pretty much day1 of compiz-unity, though you faced it now
<om26er> pace_t_zulu, when did you last updated?
<pace_t_zulu> in the last hour
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: 100% updated
<om26er> when did the problem start?
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: today
<om26er> hmm
<om26er> i see a gnome-session update an hour old
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/2.32.1-0ubuntu8
<om26er> check which version of gnome-session you have
<pace_t_zulu> om26er: 2.32.1-0ubuntu8
<om26er> :|
<gnomefreak> is 2.6.37-11 broken for everyone? it isnt installing here
<charlie-tca> working here on 64bit Xubuntu
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, 2.6.37-11-generic , seems ok so far
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: are you trying to install natty?
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: i have been on natty since tool chain upload
<gnomefreak> it wont install here but i have a bit more work to do than i can play with it again
<charlie-tca> Okay. It's just that the alternate images are broken. The kernel seems fine, though
<gnomefreak> ok thanks ill get back on it in a while
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, are you doing an upgrade from maverick
<BluesKaj> or clean install
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: no not sice toolchain was uploaded
<gnomefreak> since
 * BluesKaj wonders what toolchain is
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: it happens before UDS
<charlie-tca> That is what starts the new development cycle officially
<BluesKaj> ahhh
<gnomefreak> here is the output of the last run i did. http://paste.ubuntu.com/550783/  be back soon
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: partition running out of space?
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: if not out of space, might try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Corrupted%20package%20archive
<BluesKaj> hmmm, trying to store alsamixer settings: "sudo alsactl store",  gives this error:  "xcb_connection_has_error() returned true"
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: thanks im working on it now
<gnomefreak> funny thing is i cant get -10 to get past plymouth but a couple of others had that issue too
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: thanks its fixed. just needed to re download it
<charlie-tca> Great! Glad you got it
<knittl> hm. i cannot use webforms on my localhost apache
<knittl> upon starting it i see errors related loading the suhosin module
<knittl> was it removed in natty/not upgraded yet?
<knittl> everything else (apart from forms) seems to work as expected
<knittl> i get: [Wed Jan 05 21:19:24 2011] [notice] child pid 20988 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<knittl> when submitting a form
<knittl> hm well, ssl does not work either, but that's the lesser problem when testing locally
<glennwhipple> is it okay to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 alpha 1 using "sudo update-manager -d"?
<knittl> glennwhipple: if you like unfinished/broken distros, yes
<Yorvyk> glennwhipple, worked for me on a couple of machines.
<glennwhipple> i thought i would do the upgrade, keep updating, and watch the progress on a macbook
<Yorvyk> glennwhipple, I upgraded, in Nov last year, on a spare partition and it has been fun so far.  No major disasters, yet.
<knittl> my apache does not work anymore :(
<KM0201> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<knittl> KM0201: i already gave an error description -.-
<knittl> about 10 lines above
<KM0201> i was kidding... i actually didn't realize thas the message that comes up w/ !broken
<KM0201> or i prolly wouldn't have triggered it
<knittl> it's not helping either way
<glennwhipple> i'm gonna try on my macbook except i got a lot of ppa repo's i'll have to disable but we
<knittl> i gave information i thought was useful, if more information is needed i can give it
<glennwhipple> we'll see how it goes
<h4f> where can I find ubuntu appearance  ? Before I used to configure my visual effects
<charlie-tca> It's not there yet
<h4f> all my bars (wit close,maximize minimize etc buttons) has disappear  somewhere
<h4f> I taught I can  restore them from there
<h4f> any one know how I can restore this toollbar ?
<h4f> without rebooting off-course :)
<Dimitree> Hello and happy new year! Is the "4 lines kernel fix" implemented in 11.04 yet?
<BUGabundo> evening
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, whats up
<BUGabundo> my owed sleep hours
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, do you need help?
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> I'm gine
<BUGabundo> *fine
<nit-wit> cool carry on then.:)
<BUGabundo> I have way to many kernels instaled :S
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, do you have ubuntu tweak installed
<BUGabundo> no, don't think I do
<BUGabundo> I'm old school.. I'm from a time, where UT would cause more probs then solve
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, please tab the nick to auto complete or I may not see you have posted a response as I move around channels.:)  ubuntu twaek has a nice kernel cleaner install the ppa
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> nit-wit: are you treatning me as n00b? :D
<BUGabundo> nit-wit: FYI I've been on IRC since 1994 :)
<nit-wit> BUGabundo,  no I'm asking you to follow a general protocol if you relly want help on something tab it if you want to lurk and cryptically answer go somewhere else
<IdleOne> nit-wit: BUGabundo is like old furniture in this channel
<BUGabundo> ok ok just didn't see the need to ping you so much nit-wit... I don't like it that much, on low traffic channels
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, good then you know the drill.:)
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: I'm the one requesting it to open :D
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: I know
<BUGabundo> I know you know :D
<IdleOne> no matter how many times we try and toss that old sofa, nobody wants to take it so we keep bringing it back in.
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, I can appreciate you having what you want but this is a group effort is it not.
<IdleOne> :P
<BUGabundo> hen?
<guntbert> nit-wit: just drop it :-)
<nit-wit> guntbert, thaks for tabbing
<nit-wit> *thanks
<guntbert> ?
<BUGabundo> its not good netetiquette to force your etiquette on others :)
<IdleOne> nit-wit: BUG was not asking for help was more like "thinking out loud"
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> I "vent" a lot
<Dimitree> Lets try one more time :) :: If i download and install from the daily builds, Will i have the option to install btrfs without ext3/4 for grub, and also is the kernel with the "4 lines fix" included in them?
<BUGabundo> Dimitree: not when I did it
<BUGabundo> and no update to grub since then
<nit-wit> IdleOne, I asked a question and they responded to me as  said I have multiple channels open. I will be glad to drop this
<BUGabundo> oh he left :(
<Dimitree> thanks BUGabundo
<IdleOne> hmm, probably just having a rough day. I wouldn't worry bout it BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I'm having a terrible year
<BUGabundo> and not putting it on anyone else :\
<IdleOne> going on decade #2 for me :P
<BUGabundo> lol
<Dimitree> haha
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: I think in this case is that he also does a lot of support in #ubuntu so he thought you were asking for help but just wanted to let you know that he channel jumps a lot.
<IdleOne> was all just a miscommunication.
<BUGabundo> ctrl+tab does wonders :D
<BUGabundo> so that may make me need a couple new fingers... plus eyes
<BUGabundo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<BUGabundo>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1
<BUGabundo> speaking of which... pidgin is broken
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-06
<shcherbak> Is disappearing wifi firware (after upgrade) worth reporting?
<yofel> depends on where it was, we did get an update for linux-firmware a few days ago though
<yofel> linux-firmware (1.45) natty; urgency=low
<yofel>   * Rebase against git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git 40c0f950be7040614dc45df54e25e54d00e3b73b
<yofel>     rtl_nic: Add firmware for RTL8111D(L)
<shcherbak> ok, will go to image back and sit and wait.
<yofel> shcherbak: if that update did break something for you then please do report a bug about it
<shcherbak> yofel: will try to gather enougth info and will open ticket.
<yofel> thanks
<shcherbak> one more, what would make applets reload evety time, compiz, classic?
<alex_mayorga> what else can I give on bug 693828?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693828 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fatal exception in interrupt: Kernel panic on 2.6.37-10-generic and 2.6.37-11-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693828
<pigy> installing on osx and freezes at 50% scandisk, any ideas
<linuxfreaker> Is Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha2 ciming with 2.6.37 GA?
<linuxfreaker> 2.6.37 kernel announced just few hours back
<linuxfreaker> I mean 1 day back
<linuxfreaker> And I can see guys during kernel meet talking about it
<linuxfreaker> can someone confirm about 2.6.37 on Alpha 2
<Spirits-Sight> Is having file manager come up when clicking on Ubuntu button a issue or is it that way intill they release the GU that displays / searches apps / docs?
<Jpapertowels> fakeraid broken in 11.04?
<gnomefreak> i cant load -10 nor -11, never gets past plymouth :(
<gnomefreak> anyone else not able to load kernels -10 and/or -11. i get plymouth than just a purple line on top of screen and never loads gdm/xdm/kdm
<nperry> Wonder if we are going to see a unity update this evening?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<F3RR1S> have any of you got netflix to work with natty?
<mc44> I don't think anyone has gotten netflix to work on linux, have they?
<F3RR1S> i had it working in VM but refresh was so bad that it wasn't worth it
<F3RR1S> so I thought I would try something different
<BluesKaj> mc44, I spoke with netflix , they have no plans to port to linux ...I tried ther free trial but the movie selection is old boring stuff IMO
<DJKorbit> hello
<DJKorbit> i'm involved in a portuguese linux distribution that was based on mandriva and will be based on ubuntu
<DJKorbit> as such, i want to be able to fork natty and change the packages with need
<DJKorbit> what is the best way to fork natty?
<DJKorbit> is apt-mirror a good choice?
<sxj> hello
<DJKorbit> perfect, apt-mirror seems to be working fine
<DJKorbit> nvidia graphics are not working in natty, at least on my laptop
<DJKorbit> how can i report this bug?
<yofel> DJKorbit: which ones?
<DJKorbit> for example, when i boot natty, when it's supposed to enter gdm it just shows a black screen
<DJKorbit> the system is running because if i press ctrl+alt+del it reboots
<bjsnider> which driver are you using?
<DJKorbit> i had to boot in recovery mode to change nvidia to nv to be able to use the system
<DJKorbit> bjsnider, i was using nvidia, now i'm using nv
<DJKorbit> but with nv i can't use unity
<bjsnider> so you installed natty, and then installed the nvidia driver?
<DJKorbit> no, i just upgraded from maverick
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> well, you don't need to worry about it
<DJKorbit> i was able to use unity by doing this
<bjsnider> it will be taken care of
<DJKorbit> 1. boot in recovery mode
<DJKorbit> 2. drop to a root prompt
<DJKorbit> 3. run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bjsnider> however you might try nouveau since we don't use nv anymore
<DJKorbit> which is weird because it didn't work by boot normally, but it worked when doing the gdm restart
<DJKorbit> this morning i did an upgrade to all packages an now it's not working even with gdm restart
<genii-around> DJKorbit: I had same issue with black screen. Had to use nouveau.modeset=1
<DJKorbit> i'll try nouveau now, let me reboot
<FloridaGuy> whats is this...kde 4.6 rc1...?    Strigi Indexing Agent Has Been Disabled ..The Strigi service is not available or fully operational and attempts to rectify this have failed. Therefore indexing of all data stored in the Akonadi PIM service has been disabled, which will severely limit the capabilities of any application using this data.
<yofel> FloridaGuy: is strigi enabled in system settings -> desktop search?
<yofel> (I know that error though)
<FloridaGuy> yofel: it is now
<DJKorbit> bjsnider, nouveau didn't work so a colleague of mine told me to delete xorg.conf
<DJKorbit> which i did and now it's working
<DJKorbit> but with a low resolution
<DJKorbit> 1024x768, and it should be 1280x800
<DJKorbit> how should i fix this?
<DJKorbit> btw, gnome-panel doesn't show up, i have to open a terminal by pressing alt+f2 and executing "gnome-terminal" and running "killall gnome-panel"
<bjsnider> you are using nouveau
<FloridaGuy> is kde 4.6 rc2 rready yet
<yofel> FloridaGuy: not yet, a part of it is still unfinished
<DJKorbit> bjsnider, in nouveau, 3d doesn't work so my desktop is not using unity
<FloridaGuy> yofel: i thought i part of rc1 was unfinshed to......or is kubuntu part unfinshed
<coz_> DJKorbit,  did you try installing the nvidia driver?
<DJKorbit> coz_, it was already installed since i did an upgrade from maverick
<bjsnider> DJKorbit, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<DJKorbit> coz_, 3d with nvidia driver was working this morning before i did an apt-get upgrade
<yofel> FloridaGuy: packaging is unfinished, it's stuck waiting for a bugfix elsewhere (hopefully ready tomorrow)
<FloridaGuy> yofel: ok ill be waiting
<coz_> DJKorbit,  did  you try removing  the nvidia driver and reinstalling with the nvidia-current in jocky-gtk and rebooting?
<coz_> I really cant speak confidently about this since daily builds are not working yet
<yofel> iirc the newest grub has vbe resolution auto detection turned on, maybe the driver doesn't like that
<yofel> my 250GTS work fine though
<bjsnider> 250gts? ugh
<yofel> *works
<DJKorbit> coz_, i didn't try that, but i won't forget that, i'll put a note here
<yofel> bjsnider: I know it's not a great card, but I got it cheap and it's still an improvement over my old 7200..
<DJKorbit> bjsnider, going to restart gdm to see if i get 3d support now
<bjsnider> not hard to improve on a 7200
 * gnomefreak found something funny, click on icon on gnome-panel the gnome-panel dissappears than comes back after some time. if i use menu the panel stay there
<gnomefreak> maybe funny was wrong word since it is more annoying than anything. this happens on classic desktop "normal" desktop edition
<DJKorbit> bjsnider, i did a apt-get remove nvidia* and now it's working =)
<DJKorbit> unity with nouveau
<DJKorbit> thanks very much for the help
<bjsnider> well, i don't think that's appropriate
<DJKorbit> i'll install nvidia drivers again
<DJKorbit> but at least i can have a desktop to work with
<DJKorbit> i don't know if this is a bug or a "lack of feature"
<DJKorbit> with unity i can't change the clock preferences to change from AM/PM to 0/24
<coz_> DJKorbit,   this worked last time I tried unity   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/how-to-customize-the-clock-applet-in-ubuntu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<coz_> DJKorbit,  ah mm...I read your post incorrectly  sorry about that ,,,still that may help
<gnomefreak> now -12 wont install :/
<DJKorbit> coz_, didn't work for me
<DJKorbit> coz_, i don't have the fields they talk about
<coz_> DJKorbit,  ok
<DJKorbit> coz_, anyway, a regular user shouldn't change this settings like this
<DJKorbit> i suppose the clock applet has changed
 * gnomefreak getting tired of these kernel issues, starting with -10
<gnomefreak> there fixed :) time to test
<gnomefreak> ok and -12 fails too :(
<gnomefreak> is anyone else seeing the gnome-panel dissappear when clicking an icon on the upper panel?
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> im wondering why compiz is running well with vbox4 but unity still can't work
 * gnomefreak cant figure out how to turn compiz on/off anymore, or even to test if it is running :(
<gnomefreak> there bug # 2 i filed today :/
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> anyone running gnome "Desktop Edition" still have the launcher on the left side of desktop, IIRC it is part of Unity. my "Desktop Edition" and Classic Edition" look the same now.
<Kartoffel> has anybody test Natty on macBook with nvidia 320m ?
<Kartoffel>  has anybody test Natty on macBook with nvidia 320m ?
<Natasza> hai
 * gnomefreak really hates errors even expected ones
<gnomefreak> ok now the panel bug is getting on my nerves
 * gnomefreak still waiting for it to come back but seems clock is broken this time :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-07
<EdgEy> Hello, can I expect problems if I download a kernel package for Natty and install it on Maverick?
<EdgEy> I need 2.6.37 to support my DVB tuner
<rww> EdgEy: Possibly. It's completely unsupported.
<rww> i.e., if it breaks, #ubuntu (which is where you should be ;) won't help you fix it.
<EdgEy> If it breaks I'll just reinstall and make a natty/windows partition, just wondering if there's a decent chance of it working, or if dpkg will just wonder "hey, where's this newer version come from" and break dependencies
<EdgEy> I used to install newer packages from debian unstable but never tried a kernel
<rww> EdgEy: I've used packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ on versions of Ubuntu they're not designed for and had it work, so yes, there's a reasonable chance of it working.
<yofel> not really, from all unsupported methods the mainline kernels are the most supported ones (and rww was faster :S)
<EdgEy> thanks, well I'll have a go
<rww> and yeah, I'd use that mainline link rather than pulling from natty.
<EdgEy> Would be that I install ubuntu again and get bought a DVB stick for xmas a month later
<EdgEy> heh
<Stevezau> can anyone point me to a website that explains how to configure ion2 based system with xorg.conf? Im using 11.04 (i need the latest kernel for drivers) and when running gfx intensive apps like mythtv my org process is going to 90-100% cpu usage.
<Ohelig> Question!
<Ohelig> so, I just installed 11.04 alpha, knowing it wouldn't be fully supported, but I noticed 2 things immediately. 1: I don't know how to switch from Unity to GNOME, and 2: There is now a "proxy" user on the login screen
<Ohelig> :(
<geeknik> Good evening. Just did an apt-get upgrade (Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha) and towards the end, I see "start: Job failed to start" right after "Setting up apport (1.17-0ubuntu2) ..." Any ideas? =)
<geeknik> I couldn't find anything in /var/log/messages, etc.
<KM0201> Ohelig: on the sign in screen, i believe if you click "settings"... it should let you default to Gnome
 * KM0201 hates unity
<Ohelig> yeah, I was surprised when they listed Unity being an "upgrade"
<Ohelig> even more when they made it default
<KM0201> same here
<KM0201> at least i don't have to install Gnome.. it's there by default.. but unity is a waste of space IMO... only useful on Netbooks... unless their goal is to dump the NBR edition
<Ohelig> I don't even use it on my laptop
<KM0201> Ohelig: i don't even use it on my netbook
<KM0201> i hate that NBR
<KM0201> whoever thought that up needs hit w/ a baseball bat
<Ohelig> are you implying there is a difference between laptop and netbook
<KM0201> Ohelig: of course... my laptop has a 17in screen, my netbook has an 8in
<Ohelig> owait
<Ohelig> yeah, totally forgot they are
<Ohelig> small >_>
<KM0201> lol
<Ohelig> but did anyone else have the same problem with the proxy user?
<Ohelig> >and 2: There is now a "proxy" user on the login screen
<Ohelig> it may have something to do with Tor
<KM0201> Ohelig: i've not noticed the proxy user.. but i've not messed w/ 11.04 much.. just tossed it in vbox the other day
<Ohelig> are bug reports being taken yet?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> I lost sound today!
<Stevezau> " install the linux-generic meta-package"  any idea what this mean?? from ubuntuupdates.org
<Stevezau> oh
<Stevezau> hmm
<Stevezau> wrongchnnel
<coz_> good day guys
<maxb> Hmm, gnome-panel is crashing whenever I click a launcher
<gnomefreak> yay it seems libreoffive hsds depenfd issues :(
<Ian_Corne> I seem to only get qwerty at the GDM screen
<gnomefreak> dont feel bad i cant use kernels 2.6.37-10 -11 -12
<gnomefreak> i get stuck right after plymouth
<gnomefreak> anyone using "Desktop Edition" still have the launcher bar on the left hand side of screen, mine is gone
<gnomefreak> it seesm "Deskptop Edition" and "Classic Edition" are the same here. there used to be a llauncher panel on left side of screen but it is no longer there. and anyone confirm this
<yofel> hm... keyboard-configuration asked me for my keyboard settings -> failed -> asked again -> worked o.O
<yofel> why did I get a config dialog in the first place though...
<BluesKaj> hey,.. no run command with alt+F2 ..anyone else have this?
<BluesKaj> ok nm, solved ...this dumb K tolocks
<BluesKaj> KB autolocks
<Amaranth> BluesKaj: if you're using unity you don't get alt-f2, that's a gnome-panel thing
<BluesKaj> Amaranth, no , I'm using a wireless KB on kde and I'd forgotten the darn thing autolocks
<coz_> BluesKaj,  you can install gmrun which will effecively replace gnome-run or compile gnome-run.c  and place it in /usr/bin  and or /usr/share/bin
<BluesKaj> coz_, thanks but I have it working
<coz_> cool
<BluesKaj> and I run kde ....mostly
<coz_> :)
<anon33_> what's the name of the power control applet? (so that it can be executed from the command line)
<anon33_> nevermind - it's 'gnome-power-manager'
<AnAnt> Hello, I heard that Unity will be used Natty's desktop edition, is that implemented in alpha1 ?
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: yes, but you should use the daily image to install, there are fewer updates then
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: I just want to have a look, not to install it. So I think alpha1 should be fine (as long as unity is used there)
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: thanks
<magicianlord> let us talk of 1104
<charlie-tca> magicianlord: at least this is the right channel for 11.04
<charlie-tca> magicianlord: Did you have something particular in mind?
<smoser> is it known bug or intended behavior that I have to use shift-CapsLk in order to toggle CapLk
<smoser> and also that my keyboard indicator light doesn't change
<charlie-tca> smoser: don't know. Could be hardware related too. (as specific to that model or manufacturer?)
<charlie-tca> We have to wait for someone else to jump in on it...
<smoser> i suppose, but thinkpad. common hardware, i think it just started today or yesterday. i suspect something in x along the way. i've not logged out and back in in  a while but have upgraded many times.
<Amaranth> smoser: you enabled capslock as your keyboard layout changer
<Amaranth> I think it's the default so if you didn't get the debconf screen to set it that would happen
<Amaranth> smoser: iirc it's set in /etc/default/keyboard
<smoser> i do remember seeing that, but just ignored it, and thoguht it was in an emacs context for some reason.
<smoser> what should i dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Amaranth> you'll probably have XKBOPTIONS="grp:caps_toggle"
<Amaranth> I dunno what package did it, that's the problem
<smoser> XKBOPTIONS="grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Amaranth> smoser: yeah, change that to alt_caps_toggle instead of caps_toggle
<Amaranth> smoser: then alt-caps will change keyboard layout and caps lock will work like normal again
<Amaranth> smoser: It's going to be udev, console-setup, or xorg-xserver you need to reconfigure though
<smoser> just tried console-setup
<smoser> didn't show up
<Amaranth> smoser: the file says X uses it, udev needs to be restarted for it to take effect, and console-setup is mentioned
<Amaranth> I know it was the reason my -12 kernel didn't upgrade correctly the first time, that dialog came up after it tried to setup the kernel and update-initramfs failed because /etc/default/keyboard didn't exist
<h00k> The keyboard indicator is being silly
 * Amaranth digs through logs of updated packages
<geser> smoser: could it be the new "keyboard-configuration" (or how the package is named)? I remember about getting asked about a toggle for "national" and "Latin mode"
<smoser> grep -r "default/keyboard" /var/lib/dpkg/info shows: keyboard-configuration and console-setup
<smoser> keyboard-configuration was scary though... select my keyboard was first prompt, and there wasn't a default.
<smoser> so i just canceled
<Amaranth> smoser: that's definitely it
<smoser> yeah
<Amaranth> perhaps it was run at a higher level so it didn't ask so many scary questions
 * Amaranth just went through it and guessed Apple Laptop for the keyboard
<Amaranth> I fully expect everything to explode next boot
<Amaranth> Or before then, control key isn't working anymore...
<Amaranth> "This package maintains the keyboard preferences in /etc/default/keyboard"
<yofel> does keyboard-configuration somehow changing my preferred keyboard layout from german to us english count as exploding?
<yofel> with dpkg-reconfigure I got the layout for KDM fixed, but my ttys are still in US :S
<genii-around> yofel: Did you dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    ?
<yofel> ah, no, keyboard-configuration, I'll do console-setup next
<qzio> anyone but me that have  xserver-xorg-core "have been kept back:" ?
<yofel> I had that a while ago, but not now, mirror up to date?
<Amaranth> yofel: I think you also need to restart udev to get the changes to keyboard-configuration and console-setup to take effect
<yofel> Amaranth: nah, I rebooted - worked :S
<yofel> :D
<Amaranth> yofel: well, that will certainly restart udev
<coz_> well natty installed again...  I am too worried about updating it... does anyone know if the video issue of  booting to  "monitor out of range"  has been fixed?
<BluesKaj> coz_, I had a couple of X failures after updates , but managed to use the "repair broken packages" with the recovery kernel mode , at least 3 times now
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ah ok
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I think i will just wait then...
<coz_> BluesKaj,  if it goes as it did last time I cant get to recovery kernel because the system wont boot even to gub menu with the "monitor our of range"  happening :(
<coz_> gimp wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?/ that's odd :)
<BluesKaj> coz_, which graphics card are you using ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  on this system  a old 7600gt
<BluesKaj> coz_, that's exactly what I use on my den-pc  , never got any out of range errors
<coz_> BluesKaj,  well whats curious is when that happend  i swapped that card out for an older  6600gt and it booted fine...put the 7600gt back in and got the monitor out of range... the bug has been reported  several times  but  I dont want to go through that again :)
<gnomefreak> gnome-shell is broken again :(
<genii-around> "out of range" is usually your monitor complaining it can't do the resolution your card is trying
<coz_> genii-around,   however the problem is with xserver  video packages  not the monitor
<rww> gnomefreak: it's not in natty at all right now, is it? or did they put it back in?
<gnomefreak> rww: yes its there
<coz_> why gnome-shell over unity?
<gnomefreak> gnome-shell: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.31.5-2ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> coz_: unity isnt running here, it keeps timing out
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> gnomefreak,  go to classic gnome  maybe?
<gnomefreak> i can start it manually but i havent found a nice way to do that
<gnomefreak> coz_: im on classic
<coz_> gnomefreak,  ah
<rww> gnomefreak: odd. LP doesn't think it is.
<gnomefreak> i just went with policy
<gnomefreak> looks like the testing PPA has it working. ill be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> going to start dinner than install it
<Guest13757> how to update from unauthaurized sources please
<BluesKaj> coz_, what does apt-cache policy nvidia-current , give you ... or can you get to a tty ?
<BluesKaj> Guest13757, ppas ?
<gnomefreak> "out of range" try dropping to an older kernel, to install from unauthaurized try grabbing the key, but we really discourage people from doing that since it can mess up your system if you are not careful
<Guest13757> it asks for untrusted packkages
 * gnomefreak kind of back
<gnomefreak> grab the key
<gnomefreak> keep in mind we do not support using untrusted sources
<gnomefreak> untrusted by Ubuntu not by user
<BluesKaj> even medibuntu is commented out atm :)
<gnomefreak> mediubuntu does not have nattty packages and not sure if they will at this point. repos are open but empty
<Guest13757> well i could not figure out what to toggle or to fetch the right key
<gnomefreak> than it is a good idea not to use them however:
<gnomefreak> gpg --recv 37B19B80 && gpg --export -a 37B19B80 | sudo apt-key add -      replace the #s with the right ones
<gnomefreak> and yes use the - at the end
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, yeah I figured as much ..well gotta go ...later gents
 * gnomefreak still wondering why libreoffice didnt remove OO.o
<gnomefreak> maybe once it is in natty it will remove OO.o
<kklimonda> erm, wow
<kklimonda> 856.3 MiB +   2.0 MiB = 858.3 MiBfirefox-bin
<kklimonda>   1.2 GiB +   3.4 MiB =   1.2 GiBXorg [updated]
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: top
<kklimonda> 22726 root      20   0 1378m 1.2g 9644 S   13 31.5 197:11.04 Xorg ;)
<kklimonda> 24097 kklimond  20   0 1561m 823m  19m S    1 21.1 126:07.23 firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> Xorg == evil :)
<kklimonda> I'll have to logout soon, just so I can get back some memory
<kklimonda> and people are asking me "what are you using 4GB for?"
<kklimonda> I just had to close vm because I had only 130MB free..
 * gnomefreak dreams of having more than 256mb of memory
<gnomefreak> i have to get a new PC soon just not sure if i want an i series or just a dualcore
<gnomefreak> not real sure what the i series is
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, 99% of the world has more ram than that
<gnomefreak> yeah i know :(
<bjsnider> the craptop i just ordered for a client has 6GB
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, go with the corei
<bjsnider> or don't buy it
<bjsnider> corei/4gb ram/nvidia graphics. linux will work perfectly
<gnomefreak> works for me just i wanted a Dell but all i could find were ATI or Intel video cards
<bjsnider> buy an xps
<bjsnider> dell xps
<gnomefreak> xps as in the $1,000 dollar gaming set up?
<gnomefreak> i cant find compiz
<bjsnider> people look at high-performance as "gaming". it is not the same thing
<bjsnider> high performance means it will last a long time
<gnomefreak> true
<bjsnider> if you don't have the money that's one thing. settle for intel graphics. otherwise go with the more expensive system
<gnomefreak> i have enough i just have to justify it to my wife
<bjsnider> it will last 6+ years
<bjsnider> good enough?
<KM0201> soem of those system76 systems are pretty impressive
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<KM0201> i thnk so.
<KM0201> especially if you have no interest in windows
<gnomefreak> who can tell me where compiz is located in gnome-shell
<BUGabundo> yoooo
<bjsnider> compiz and gnome-shell are mutually exclusive
<gnomefreak> so im running it already?
<bjsnider> if you're running gnome-shell you can't run compiz, and vice versa
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> oh well works for me until i get unity working again
<gnomefreak> i love the menu in gnome-shell i just wish they would list things only once. i have 6 shotwell icons in the menu. i dont use shotwell
<nit-wit> anybody have problems with todays updates from the US servers?
<nit-wit> *having
<gnomefreak> nit-wit: i have always found US servers to be garbage. i use gb and i have very little problems with them
<gnomefreak> be back i have to find my panels, they just went poof!!!
<nit-wit> gnomefreak, not the servers them selves, but the actual updates causing problems. I saw a thread on the UF about a problem no restart, a black scree. No big deal really just curious.
<nit-wit> *screen
<gnomefreak> nto sure how that relates to servers/repos other than maybe missing updates. be back i have to fix this panel issue
<charlie-tca> Had to run updates twice today. the first time the -12 kernel failed to completely install
<BUGabundo> fine here
<yofel> fooey, grub broke apart on my dmraid :S
<yofel> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/disk/by-uuid/9c833d6f-4685-4a19-ad27-fa60a77a4054.  Check your device.map.
<yofel> there is no device.map though
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, I have'nt seen the -12 kernel yet.
<yofel> really? I got -12 yesterday
<nit-wit> yofel, whats is the server you have set in software sources?
<yofel> de.archive.ubuntu.com
<nit-wit> yofel, thanks.:)
<nit-wit> It isn't any fun till you break it .
<BUGabundo> yo nit-wit.
<BUGabundo> how are you today?
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, howdeee
<nit-wit> BUGabundo, good just trying to keep up with my new classes in college
<BUGabundo> good for you
<BUGabundo> oops nit-wit ^^^^
<yofel> fhew, good that I still had the old grub-pc in my apt cache
<charlie-tca> nit-wit: you need to update
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, I did from the main servers I have all the repos open.
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, changed servers though for a test trying again as of now
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, I added the gnome 3 stack the ppa I wonder if that is blocking -12
<Roey> hi
<Roey> OK, so there is this bug that's been consistent for me throughout 4.6b1, b2, rc1 and now rc2:  my Keyboard Settings do not seem to be respected, even though they'
<Roey> even though they're configured as I specified in Keyboard Settings
<Roey> I have isolated it to this machine (the problem exists for all user accounts on it)
<hggdh> IDK if already reported -- but the newest bcmwl-kernel-source (5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu1) fails to build the DKMS modules
 * hggdh is trying to report the bug, but is being held by LP
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-08
 * yofel wonders why launchpad always breaks when hggdh tries to use it
<yofel> my bug reports usually come trough
<coz_> hey guys ... ok after installing nvidia driver   i now get    Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap   although I dont think it is dierectly related to nvidia
<hggdh> yofel: it is personal, I think
<yofel> coz_: maybe set gfxpayload to text (GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in /etc/default/grub, or add 'set gfxpayload=text' to the grub kernel settings on a new line)
<coz_> yofel,  for gnome-terminal?
<yofel> that's gnome-terminal that gives you the error?
<coz_> yofel,  yes
<coz_> let me screenshot it
<yofel> oh, don't know then o.O
<coz_> yofel,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-cosimo321%40coz%3A%20%7E.png
<yofel> well, I certainly don't have a /etc/termcap here
<yofel> konsole works still fine
<coz_> mm  I could install kde  but I dont want to :)
<yofel> try xterm?
<coz_> will hold on
<coz_> yofel,  that works
<yofel> hm latest vte update was on Jan 3rd, maybe it's gtk3 breakage
<coz_> could be... this is a fresh install too ...but I dont want to do updates  for fear the "monitor out of range " issue is still there
<alex_mayorga> my AltGr dead keys are indeed dead :(
<alex_mayorga> can't accent anymore, anyone else?
<lucent> upgrade from maverick to natty, and there's some fun dbus related errors with PolicyKit
<yofel> dead keys work fine, I did tell keyboard-configuration to use no deadkeys though when it asked me
<lucent> is that a common question?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: how can I tell if my altgr is mapped correctly?
<yofel> not sure, for me my gui session still worked, but my login screen an ttys were broken
<jMCg> There is no /etc/termcap in Ubuntu.
<jMCg> i.galic@phoenix ~ % apt-file search /etc/termcap
<alex_mayorga> seems to be back now, but now the LED for Srcoll Lock is always on, weird
<BUGabundo> !search /etc/termcap
<ubottu> Found:
<BUGabundo> !find termcap
<ubottu> File termcap found in bash-doc, elks-libc, jvim-doc, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5-dev, libvte-common, manpages, manpages-de, manpages-es, manpages-fr (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=termcap&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<alex_mayorga> 117 upgraded packages ahead, any known breakage?
<BUGabundo> not here alex_mayorga
<BUGabundo> just pidgin
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: thanks
<yofel> latest grub fell apart on my raid though
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: only if you are an user of the bcmwl kernel module
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: no broadcom card here as far as I can tell
<hggdh> then you should be good
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: thanks
<bjsnider> coz_, have you got something in your .bashrc file about /etc/termcap?
<coz_> bjsnider,  let me check
<coz_> bjsnider,  no...nothing
<moreati> Hello all, I'm seeing a build error when installing the dkms package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82 on kernel 2.6.37-12-generic (both latest natty). Before I file a bug could anyone try the install and confirm the behaviour?
<coz_> moreati,  are you using the script for this istallation>>?? and I am assuming you are trying to compile   compiz 0.9.x ...yes?
<yofel> coz_: he said bcmwl-kernel-source
<yofel> moreati: hggdh had that too
<moreati> coz_: no, it's a broadcom wifi driver
<coz_> ah
<coz_> sorry  trying to do too many things at one time
<coz_> and I am thinking I was on #compiz ...sorry guys
<moreati> yofel: cheers, I'll check for a bug on lp, and file if none present
<yofel> depending on the error maybe bug 700135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 700135 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "package bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: bcmwl kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700135
<moreati> yeah that's the one, problem with wl_attach()
<bjsnider> coz_, log out, log into the guest account and try launching the terminal from there. note if the message appears. if it does, the problem is system-wide and it's likely nothing you did. if not you have a userland issue.
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah fresh in stall... I am doing support in #compiz .. let me do that a bit later   yes?
<bjsnider> no
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> ok I think I am done there hold on
<coz_> bjsnider,   same thing in guest account
<coz_> ???
<coz_> how the heck
<bjsnider> then i'm sure it will be fixed in a future update
<coz_> bjsnider,  so the user account apparenlty is fine... this has happend over and again  ...each time I install natty...install nvidia drivers  I get same error
<coz_> bjsnider,  I have no doubt   I am just concerned about updating  waiting for confimation that the "monitor out of range"  issue was fixed
<SamuraiAlba> Is there a fix for "cannot reserve mmio region"?
<sanal_madatheth> hi all
<SamuraiAlba> Ni hao
<Ahmuck> how do i report 11.04 bugs?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KM0201> KM0201> is there a way to log into an Ubuntu install(on a hard drive) from a live cd, via terminal.. so i can update grub...
<KM0201> i was thinking chroot or something, but i'm not really sure
<psusi> KM0201, yea, you can do it with chroot, but why not boot the hd?
<KM0201> psusi: its difficult to explain, but i will try to summarize quickly
<KM0201> he is attempting to install to an internal hard drive, w/ a usb, and its detecting the usb as sda, and the hard drive as sdb... well, when he reboots(w/o the usb).. it is looking for sdb, instead of usda.. and it errors out
<KM0201> psusi: so what i'm thinking, if i could "log in" to the drive, and run update-grub, it should be ok
<psusi> KM0201, that's not a problem on recent releases... grub searches for disks by uuid
<KM0201> we've re-done grub by UUID
<KM0201> it still errors out
<psusi> what is the error?
<KM0201> oh wait a minute.
<KM0201> hang on
<KM0201> i think i figured out the prob...
<KM0201> when i reinstalled grub, using the UUID... i chose /dev/sda (which is the usb).. also explains why his usb installer isn't booting now..lol
<Ahmuck> so, the link for reporting bugs is through some gui.  this was an aptitude update that failed
<Ahmuck> command line
<Ahmuck> guess i could report it agains aptitude
<KM0201> psusi: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/1323/p00115.jpg
<psusi> KM0201, if you just do a normal install, if the internal disk is sdb and the usb is sda, it should default to installing grub to sdb, and this will work fine when you reboot
<KM0201> psusi: it hasn't...
<psusi> KM0201, that's not a grub problem... that's the kernel saying it can't find the root fs that matches that UUID
<psusi> KM0201, see what blkid finds
<KM0201> psusi: did, it matches
<Ahmuck> well, got another bug.  apport is not on 11.04, and after installation, it fails to start, so the bug reporter is borked.  guess i'll report the bug report is a bug
<psusi> KM0201, and you see that UUID if you ls /dev/disk/by-uuid?  what does blkid say for the type of that partition, and what is the block device?  /dev/sda1?
<KM0201> psusi: yes, thts why i thought it was a grub problem to be truthful
<Ahmuck> heh, or not.  /me trundles off into oblivion
<psusi> KM0201, if ls /dev/disk/by-uuid shows that UUID, then try to just exit and see if it boots
<KM0201> ok
<dooglus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dooglus> aah - !partner - that was my mistake.  thanks ubottu
<dooglus> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dooglus> so can I get the sun java jdk for natty?
<dooglus> the repo is empty
<dooglus> (the partner one)
<Volkodav> I change the browser in preffered apps but no effect ? Is that just me ?
<dooglus> Volkodav: I found the same
<dooglus> Volkodav: my workaround was to put a script in ~/bin and add ~/bin to my PATH
<Volkodav> ok i am not alone
<dooglus> Volkodav: make a script ~/bin/firefox with:
<dooglus> #!/bin/sh
<dooglus> /usr/bin/firefox "$@"
<dooglus> in it.  seems ubuntu always wants to run firefox, but doesn't check which one
<dooglus> so you can replace it with your own script
<Volkodav> cool
<dooglus> and replace the /usr/bin/firefox bit in your script with whatever you want to run
<dooglus> you'll need to chmod +x ~/bin/firefox and prepend ~/bin to your PATH environment variable
<donnie> Can you install natty with brtfs root and no ext3/4 /boot partition yet?
<donnie> Installer says that default installer does not support a brtfs boot partition
<donniezazen> hi
<coz_> good day
<Ohelig> ok so I looked at the bottom of the log in screen for the settings button and couldn't find it
<ironsight> I just updated today, anyone getting gnome-panel loading with unity on the bottom?
<qzio> no, but for me, all applets crashes upon restart. I -always- need to re-add them to the gnome-panel (using ubuntu classic)
<olmari> Hello, I'd have an idea for Nattys new "sidepanel"
<olmari> Simpliest: why not use Docky for it :)
<bazhang> !brainstorm | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<olmari> roget
<olmari> s/roget/roger
<Amaranth> olmari: The docky developer is on the unity team :)
<olmari> Amaranth: =)
<olmari> well... just seems stoopid to develop "the same" all over again :)
<olmari> unless there is something else why stuff wouldn't work OOTB :)
<olmari> and/or if unity is much more than the dockbar and it just comes with it =)
<evilvish> heh, all the different dock developers are on the Unity team ;p
<evilvish> awn, docky, cario
<olmari> mm well... if unity docklet will be anything like docky when time comes, then all cool.. after all, we are somewhere on alpha 1 for now =)
<scizzo-> olmari: many times developers wants to start over to get the API better and so on. you can take the old gnome desktop and difference it with 2.0 gnome as a good example.
<olmari> yeah :)
<Amaranth> olmari: unity's dock will have the features from docky they deem appropriate
<Amaranth> docky itself is a bit of a kitchen sink affair
<Amaranth> oh, and is written in a different programming language
<Amaranth> and it's designed to run inside compiz
<Amaranth> err, isn't
<olmari> mm well... maybe I'll just give it time :D
<scizzo-> Amaranth: hmmm docky was python right?
<Amaranth> scizzo-: no, C#
<scizzo-> Amaranth: aaa
<ebischoff> Hello people and happy new year. I installed natty on two machines, a mac and a pc. No big problem, excepted that on the PC kdm "freezes" during one minute, making very hard to type or move the mouse pointer. After that delay, everything returns to normal. If I ssh from another machine I don't see any process eating all the CPU (system is 99% idle), which is quite weird.
<ebischoff> I'm using nv driver on that machine (no way to use nouveau on my nvidia video card)
<penguin42> ebischoff: It freezes for a minute and then carries on?
<ebischoff> yes exactly.
<penguin42> hmm - it might be worth checking dmesg or /var/log/messages while it's hanging if you can
<ebischoff> during the freeze at some time i have control for one second or two, and freezes again. it's not a complete freeze.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ebischoff> oh yes i'm stupid, i only checked /var/log/Xorg0.log, not dmesg or messages. Hold on.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Afternoon
<BluesKaj> 'morning  penguin42
<BluesKaj> :)
<ebischoff> yes i can do it while it freezes, it's enough to ssh from another machine, it seems to affect only the graphic mode
<ebischoff> nothing really suspect in dmesg, excepted for a lot of apparmor messages that weren't there at maverick times
<ebischoff> and it's ALLOWED operations so i think it's not relevant
<penguin42> odd
<penguin42> not sure if there is a log for kdm itself
<ebischoff> there is...
<ebischoff> and quite a lot of potentially interesting stuff in it
<ebischoff> I'll remove it, reboot, and when i return here i'll pastebin it for you
<ebischoff> (currently there are too many kdm sessions in it, due to my tests, they'll complicate the analysis)
<ebischoff> rebooting, see you in a few minutes penguin42
<ebischoff> ok I redid the test. First, I told you rubbish before, penguin42. The ssh session itself freezes, that's why "top" does not show me any processes that eat the CPU. It's just because I can see processes precisely when it does *not* freeze.
<penguin42> ah ok
<ebischoff> second, the "strange" things are still in kdm.log. I'll pastebin them
<ebischoff> http://pastebin.com/D4KNkRyR
<ebischoff> dbus problem ?
 * penguin42 waits for firefox
<ebischoff> eric@ns:~/internal/config$ service dbus status
<ebischoff> dbus start/running, process 993
<ebischoff> race problem? dbus slower than X + kdm ?
<ebischoff> I'll be back in a few minutes, I have a christmas tree to bring down...
<penguin42> possible I guess - don't know how that's all supposed to start up
<ebischoff> ok i'm back
<ebischoff> dbus is already started when the system freezes. So it's not a race condition.
<ebischoff> ok, i give up. no idea what it is. i'll stay here in case someone wants me to do tests.
<coz_> any issues with current updates?
<ebischoff> a freeze at kdm time, which goes away as it appeared
<Volkodav> coz_: none here
<ebischoff> also had to set the console keyboard back to french in /etc/default/keyboard (after a dist-upgrade from maverick)
<coz_> Volkodav,   ok thanks
<coz_> Volkodav,   did you restart?  and which video card do you have?
<Volkodav> no restart - nvidia GS8400
<ebischoff> i have a nvidia card, nv driver
<coz_> Volkodav,   mm that is my  fear... last two installs  I got "monitor out of range'  after updates and couldnt get in
<Volkodav> what is your card
<Volkodav> did you try the proprietary driver instead of nv ?
<coz_> Volkodav,  so I did updates again today   and fear the same may occur  ...the curious t hing is with a 7600gt  installed I get the "monitor out of range"  if I swap that out with a 6600gt  all works well...go figure
<coz_> Volkodav,  always the proprietary one
<Volkodav> hmm
<Cork[home]> is there anywhere to get a netboot cd for 11.04 a1 ?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> what's the current path with ubuntu regarding X/Wayland?
<DexterF> last I heard Wayland is supposed to become the primary video system in 11.04 already - true?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> rumor only
<BUGabundo> evening
<penguin42> Hey Bugs
<coz_> ok guys.. did update and reboot with same problem... monitor out of range... with 7600gt  however   I  changed the video card to 6600gt and all works well
<coz_> the 7600gt is fine and always works but not with natty 's updates o0
<coz_> temp on the 6600gt ranges  fro 60  up  in degrees  the 7600gt  stays around 40 degrees
<yofel> maybe it's the 7600gt + nvidia driver + new grub settings
<coz_> yofel,  its something.. it works fine if I dont do updates to natty
<coz_> yofel,  I have already read a few bug reports about this  but  reading them all on launchpad is painfully slow  so I stopped :)
<yofel> try to set gfxpayload to text maybe
<coz_> yofel,  the  nvdia-current. grub-fgxpaylod  ...yes?
<yofel> bug 686070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686070 in linux (Ubuntu) "black screen (no more gdm/X server) with nvidia propriatery after gfxpayload=keep activation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686070
<yofel> coz_: set 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' in /etc/default/grub, or edit grub.cfg and add a line with gfxpayload=text to the boot options
<penguin42> it's almost a throw back to the Maverick alphas
<yofel> ah, it's 'set gfxpayload=text' http://paste.ubuntu.com/551899/ coz_
<yofel> actually it's even more, maverick we only set gfxpayload, now some more vbe settings were changed
<coz_> yofel,  what would the  'gfxpayload-keep " do?
<yofel> set the kernel to grapics mode so the framebuffer gets better access to the card I think, which confuses some graphics drivers
<yofel> *graphics mode
<coz_> mm
<coz_> yofel,  so I actually have to add that line to /etc/default/grub    ...yes?
<yofel> and it's gfxpayload=keep, it's a setting, not a command
<yofel> coz_: the 'GRUB_G...' one yes
<coz_> ok
<coz_> ok added  now to shutdown and try the origial video card   be back leter
<yofel> don't forget update-grub
<cozziemoto> well that didnt work
<cozziemoto> now getting symbol not found
<yofel> :/
<yofel> you did run update-grub right?
<cozziemoto> yofel,  yeah  but something went wrong apparently
<cozziemoto> yofel,  i will start again and i wont update this time
<alex_mayorga> anyone that has hedgewars installed?
<alex_mayorga> looks like the icon for it is missing
<BUGabundo> I used to play it
<BUGabundo> but not recently
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: can you check if you have the icon?
<BUGabundo> don't have it installed
<BUGabundo> for a couple releases
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: I guess you won't install it just to look for an icon, right?
<BUGabundo> eheh :)
<yofel> I could try
<yofel> indeed, the icon is missing in the new version
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can you bug it?
<yofel> can't you? I already removed it again
<BUGabundo> haahah
<alex_mayorga> yofel: sure "ubuntu-bug -p hedgewars" right?
<yofel> yeah, without the -p though, not needed
<yofel> (and deprecated)
<alex_mayorga> will report when I get back
#ubuntu+1 2011-01-09
<cozziemoto> yofel,  the issues i had with not being able to boot after updates...is this only with the nvidia driver installed?
<cozziemoto> cozziemoto,  = coz_
<yofel> I assume it's the nvidia driver and vesafb not playing well together, but I don't know enough about the topic to give any guarantees
<cozziemoto> yofel,  ok  reinstalled  doing updates now...will reboot before installing nvidia driver to test
<cozziemoto> i am wondering if the beta driver would be better ... I might test that as well
<cozziemoto> yofel,  asking in #nvidia just for kicks...I see you are there as well :)
<penguin42> yofel is everywhere
<yofel> pretty much, need to clean up my channel list sometime..
<Ohelig> ok so I was all like "zomg ubuntu alpha, MUST HAVE" and I haved it. but then it was all like "Do you want to log in as 'Zach' or 'proxy'?" and I'm like "who teh fux is proxy"
<Ohelig> Translation: a new user, proxy, showed up after installing.
<yofel> hm, *that* should be disabled
<yofel> all users with an UID <1000 shouldn't show up on the login screen at all
<Ohelig> is this happening to everyone?
<yofel> not here, but I use KDM
<Ohelig> if it matters, I'm using the AMD 64bit version
<Ohelig> proxy also does not have a folder in /home
<cozziemoto> ok that didnt work again...and I didnt install the nvidia driver  ... oh boy  I will try again
 * penguin42 got an error during an update I just did where it didn't properly create an initrd because of a missing /etc/default/keyboard - which I now seem to have
<yofel> yep, got that too, first I got a prompt for a keyboard layout switch combination, then an initrd error, the dpkg --configure -a after that ran fine though
<penguin42> not entirely sure what to report that against
<BUGabundo> damn it :| pidgin is still broken
<BUGabundo> and borking my upgrades
<yofel> I think they're waiting for debian to fix that
<BUGabundo> I'm getting the one of the keyboard too
<BUGabundo> yofel: which one ?
<yofel> pidgin
<BUGabundo> ahh if I downgrade pidgin, I can upgrade Data ... wth
<Ohelig> ugh
<Ohelig> I hate unity because it's ALWAYS there. there should be a little button to click in the bottom/top left corner to hide and reveal it
<Ohelig> button is hidden when bar is hidden
<penguin42> Ohelig: You can configure it to hide
<Ohelig> :| where
<penguin42> if you get up the compiz configuration manager, select the unity plugin there are a couple of options, one of which is autohide
<Ohelig> k, well i also hate it because 1: I don't know where to find my programs other than that ubuntu-logo button
<Ohelig> and 2: there's no organization
<penguin42> yeh
<h00k> Alright, so, my Empathy keeps opening links in Firefox, even though chromium-browser is my default browser
<h00k> any protips?
<h00k> oop, apparently it's anything opening a link.
<h00k> aaand apparently it really *wasn't* the default.
<h00k> ...fix'd. Thanks all! You rock.
<Ohelig> @h00k, you're welcome
<h00k> Ohelig: I had set it to be default, anyway.
<h00k> but apparently it wasn't!
<AnAnt> how do I activate unity in alpha1 ?
<rork> AnAnt: If I remember correctly you can choose between Unity and Desktop on the login screen
<sagaci> AnAnt, have a decent graphics card
<sagaci> and do what rork said
<AnAnt> rork: aha
<AnAnt> rork: I am using the Live CD, I don't see the option on login screen
<rork> AnAnt: I have no experience with the live-cd, but someone else will know how to do it.
<sagaci> AnAnt, try typing unity into the terminal
<vita_> Hello. I have issue with Thumbnails in Dolphin in Natty. I have installed mplayerthumbs (or something like that), enabled it in Dolphin, but thumbnails are not created. What should I do next? I tried to google for some info, but no success. It used to work for me. I even purged KDE configs (made backups, of course) and started from a new. :-(
<penguin42> vita_: Report the bug with ubuntu-bug 1st, then ask on \kubuntu I'd suggest
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<vita_> lol
<penguin42> bad bot!
<vita_> penguin42: OK. I'll do. I thought I did something wrong.
<penguin42> not sure, I've not done anything with the thumbnails
<vita_> I'm at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and cannot find button for reportiung bug. Am I blind? Any hints?
<penguin42> vita_: Do it from a command line on your machine; just run ubuntu-bug and the package name
<vita_> ok, thanks
<h4f> Hi all. my microphone stopped working recently.
<h4f> I have Acer Aspire 5720 laptop
<h4f> with built in microphone
<h4f> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<h4f> actually the microphone is working but the sound is so low that you hardly can hear.
<h4f> any one know what does  "(rev 03)" mean ?
<vita_> revision
<h4f> yea but what is revision ?
<vita_> 3rd revision
<vita_> it means, that they found flaws in some hw, so they fixed them
<h4f> because I found on internet some people have (rev 04)
<h4f> why do I still have 03?
<vita_> think
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> good day
<knittl> hi. i got a lot of unmet dependencies
<knittl> known issues? i couldn't find a bug
<knittl> bootchart, ibus-pinyin, initramfs-tools, libwnck-dev, mercurial, openoffice.org-gnome
<knittl> 2 depend on klibc-utils
<penguin42> knittl: Seemed mostly OK last night, it hit a problem with some unconfigured packages
<knittl> penguin42: i have it since yesterday morning /me thinks
<penguin42> sigh, KDE is actually ending up using the us,af selection of keyboard that appared in /etc/default/keyboard as of yesterday
<knittl> i also have keyboard problems. keyrepeat of left mod4
<knittl> didn't happen before :(
<knittl> wtf. is that file new?
<knittl> i think it might be related to my problem
<penguin42> yeh I reckon it is - but I can't figure out what created it, dpkg -S doesn't find an owner
<knittl> weird
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<slitbits> hellos
 * BluesKaj is fed up with google chrome/chromium and google earth ..the toolbars and bookmark toolbars etc don't integrate at all with desktop environment settings.
<zniavre> i can understand for the tabs (notebook) of the webbrowser
<penguin42> knittl: I've confirmed and subscribed to bug 698263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 698263 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "console keyboard mapping broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698263
<knittl> penguin42: oh, you are german :]
<penguin42> knittl: No, UK - the original reporter was German I think
<knittl> eh yeah. mixed that up
<penguin42> knittl: Keyboard conf things I'm joint US, Afghani
<knittl> i'm selecting 'affects me'
<knittl> i think the package that installed that file is 'keyboard-configuration'
<knittl> sadly i cannot reconfigure it, because my dpkg database is broken …
<penguin42> yeh someone on #ubuntu-dev suggested that package, but it seems to be that bug either way
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<hackeron> hey, is ruby 1.9.2 included in natty?
<BUGabundo> !search ruby
<ubottu> Found: ruby-#kubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> fail bot
<IdleOne> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 1.9.2.0-2
<BUGabundo> hackeron: yes
<hackeron> awesome, thanks :)
<hackeron> !info ruby-full
<ubottu> ruby-full (source: ruby-defaults): Ruby full installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<yofel> penguin42: KDE will use whatever X has as default if you don't set any other keyboard layout by hand, and the new settings are set on X level
<penguin42> yofel: Any idea where from?  I can't see any xorg.conf stuff in /etc/X11 or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<penguin42> yofel: Whereever /etc/default/keyboard came from, it's matching what KDE is doing
<yofel> the new /etc/default/keyboard I assume, since those are XKB settings, and I first noticed this on my login screen, while my session was fine
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh
<yofel> *how* it reads those I don't know
<penguin42> yofel: thing is it wouldn't surprise me if it came from evdev or something like that; there is also some mumbling about it reading /var/lib/xkb/server-* files not that I understand why
<hackeron> BUGabundo: where did you see that? - when I run apt-get show ruby-full, it show dependencies for 1.8
<hackeron> BUGabundo: same for apt-cache show ruby
<hackeron> BUGabundo: and only thing I can see is 1.9.1 when I search for 1.9
<yofel> you're probably right, since evdev does show that it reads the settings from some config file [   321.270] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
<yofel> (see Xorg.0.log)
<BUGabundo> hackeron: apt-cache policy
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy ruby1.9.1
<penguin42> yofel: Things are too damn complicated; so many indirections
<hackeron> BUGabundo: that's a pre-repease of 1.9.2, it isn't 1.9.2 and very buggy :(
<BUGabundo> you asked for it
<yofel> !info ruby1.9.1 | hackeron
<ubottu> hackeron: ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.0-2 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 176 kB
<yofel> messed up version, but should be 1.9.2
<hackeron> yofel: it isn't :(
<hackeron> yofel: it shows 1.9.2p0 when the 1.9.2 release is p136
<yofel> oh, don't know it that detailed I fear
<hackeron> :(
<hackeron> guess I'll usr rvm
<yofel> you could request an update in the Debian BTS, we just sync ruby from them
<hackeron> use*
<knittl> any idea how to fix up my broken dpkg/apt?
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/1184632
<BUGabundo> I have pidgin broken
<BUGabundo> and haven't been able to fix it :(
<knittl> i can't update …
<BUGabundo> knittl: $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> what does that give you ?
<knittl> the same
<BUGabundo> beside the usual, its not installed :)
<knittl> BUGabundo: http://paste2.org/p/1184635
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> postfix is broken too
<knittl> i think it's mostly postfix
<BUGabundo> do you use it?
<knittl> its a dependence of nvidia-173 iirc
<knittl> i could play chuck norris and manually add a description text
<Guest78077> postfix? think not..
<knittl> BUGabundo: is it safe? to add a Description: dummy text line?
<knittl> Guest78077: it was a bug somewhere sometime
<knittl> what the heck, i'll just try :D
<BUGabundo> how can that be a depency ?
<BUGabundo> apt-get force it out :)
<knittl> apt-get force?
<knittl> i tried apt-get install -f and aptitidu install
<knittl> did not help
<knittl> but yay, it seems to fix it
<knittl> now i need to fix up those other duplicate entries …
<knittl> WOAH
<knittl> it seems like this file is broken
<knittl> there'? some garbage in vim
<knittl> ^@^@^@^@^@^@…
<knittl> ARGS
<knittl> :'(
<knittl> some entries simply stop and the next starts somewhere in the middle
<knittl> looks like a broken lock. how can i fix it? can i fix it at all?
<coz_> yofel,   when I am wrong I am definitly wrong... I  uncommented the   GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   and it works...
<yofel> ok, so the VBE mode auto detection breaks your card, grrrr.... too many settings
<coz_> yofel,  yes but only the one card
<coz_> the 7400gt   but not the 6600gt
<yofel> yes, they actually added a blacklist list for cards that have issues with vbe graphics mode, file a bug so your card get's blacklisted for auto detection at least
<coz_> yofel, ok thanks... I certainly appreciate it... saves the pain of resinstallation each time :(
<yofel> knittl: there should be a status-old that you can try to use to recover dpkg
<yofel> the lockfile is /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yofel> 212484 0 -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2011-01-08 20:13 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<knittl> yofel: do you think status-old is good?
<knittl> yofel: thanks!!!
<yofel> it should be the status from before dpkg broke it, try to make a diff of both
<knittl>  1 files changed, 164 insertions(+), 27 deletions(-)
<knittl> wheeeee :)
<h00k> Is there anything else I can add to bug #692823?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692823 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::BaseTexture::GetDeviceTexture()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692823
<h00k> Unity dies on my EEE, apport says this ^
<alex_mayorga> is there a bug for right clicking not showing a visible menu on a nvidia 320m when running the new desktop using nouveau?
<charlie-tca> unity desktop or classic desktop?
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: unity is the only showing the problem
<charlie-tca> Did they upgrade the nouveau driver to the 3d driver now/
<alex_mayorga> the regular desktop showed right click menus as of yesterday
<alex_mayorga> but honestly this is my 1st or 2nd try at unity so I can't really tell
<charlie-tca> Don't think unity works with nouveau yet
<alex_mayorga> all the menus when I click a panel are invisible too
<charlie-tca> Requires 3d which requires the hardware driver be installed
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca: well I'm on unity using nouveau as we "speak"
<alex_mayorga> but these two annoyances I describe seriously kill the usability for now
<alex_mayorga> should I bug unity or nouveau on this one?
<alex_mayorga> how does one reports nouveau bugs?
<charlie-tca> and it is not working. It is not a bug because nouveau is not compatible with unity and is not supposed to be working with it.
<JadenKorn> 3D acceleration could be initialized with a different package by still using Nouveau.
<yofel> alex_mayorga: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<yofel> ah wait
<alex_mayorga> I was thinking it might be of value to tell them "it kind of works, except for XYZ"
<charlie-tca> If it is a bug against unity on nouveau it will be invalid
<alex_mayorga> but maybe charlie-tca is right and I should just stay mum on it
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you can try to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, but there is no official 3D support for nouveau, thus you can't use unity with nvidia cards by default
<JadenKorn> By default no, but with that package, it should work (works for me).
<bjsnider> depends on the card
<alex_mayorga> as I said, all works but right clicking
<JadenKorn> I don't have problems with the Nouveau one, but the nvidia-current one definitely has a problem (or a bug) with mine.
<alex_mayorga> how can one tell what's the exact video configuration at any given point?
<charlie-tca> look in syslog, ???
<charlie-tca> It is also in xorg log
<BUGabundo> buuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> opening openoffice crashed my system :(
<BUGabundo> bad natty bad
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: that seems wrong
<h00k> Yeah, context menus on natty/unity are showing up behind appilcations (right click).
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> its not system
<BUGabundo> its UI
<BUGabundo> probably Compiz
<BUGabundo> doesn't like OOo
<BUGabundo> ffuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BUGabundo> so how do I open OOo now?
<BUGabundo> maybe on a nexted X
<bjsnider> actualy this is an impressive new feature of openoffice
<bjsnider> it crashes your system unless you pay ransom money to oracle
<h00k> I have the nvidia driver installed, I'm not sure if I'm using it, or of Unity is using nouveau. Anyway, I can't see any right-click context-menus because they show up behind applications. Any protips?
<charlie-tca> hm, that seems to work will, bjsnider ;-)
<charlie-tca> s/will/well
<yofel> h00k: xorg log will tell if you're using it, can't help with unity though
<h00k> yofel: why didn't I think of that!
<charlie-tca> h00k: that is a unity bug, already reported, as I recall
<h00k> charlie-tca: Probably, yeah.
<h00k> I think it's loading...yeah, NVIDIA GLX Module 260.19.29
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ahh thanks... let me.... aptitude purger *oracle* ; aptitude install LibreOffice  :D
<LinuxRULES> hello
<LinuxRULES> I updated my ubuntu 10.10 now I have 11.04? :S
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> welcome :)
<BUGabundo> how did you upgrade?
<yofel> bug 690248 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<yofel> LinuxRULES: ^
<LinuxRULES> haha yeah its a bug
<LinuxRULES> thx man
<gnomefreak> my terminal is huge :(
<BUGabundo> yo gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> i took some time off that i needed
<BUGabundo> good for you
<BUGabundo> how is your health?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im ok for the most part
<gnomefreak> i hate using apport-collect it asks too many questions
<gnomefreak> today is starting to suck already, i have been online for only a little while, i cant find the dmesg file i need for the failed boots. ill be back need a smoke
<yofel> apport-collect will ask as many questions as apport-bug, blame the package hook
<alex_mayorga1> ups my X locked up again
<alex_mayorga1> bug 696104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696104 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "nvidia 320m locks up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696104
<alex_mayorga1> yofel: what to gather? now I can ssh into it
<yofel> well, as bryce said, nouveau doesn't log any usefull information beside the crash, so describe as accurately as possible what you were doing the moment it froze
<MTecknology> trying to compile vbox modules is so super fun right now; it's taking a crap ton longer than it's supposed to... as in about 15min so far
<gnomefreak> i only have 3 bugs, however they suck. cant boot with 2.6.37-10 *-11 *-12, cant load Unity, due to timing out, there is another bug cant recall off hand
 * gnomefreak goes to load gnome-shell for now
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager gnome-shell --type string
<gnomefreak> damnit wrong window
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<BUGabundo> ahahha gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> I only have 4 bugs :)
<BUGabundo> a very old one with kmail
<BUGabundo> e-sata no automount (old one too)
<BUGabundo> compiz not starting on boot
<BUGabundo> and broken upgrade of pidgin
<penguin42> BUGabundo: you on kde?
<gnomefreak> well the package kmail is a _bug_
<BUGabundo> does it mather?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: For the automount
<BUGabundo> I'm on gnome :) and I've filed it one or two cycles ago
<gnomefreak> stay with gnome and your kmail bugs will go away, try using evo or thunderbird or even claws
<penguin42> ah ok, on KDE you can in principal to set up device notifier to mount non-removable drives at startup
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You could always slap it in fstab
<BUGabundo> I could
<gnomefreak> be back going to reboot see if i cant find more bugs
<BUGabundo> but that would not fix it for EVERYONE else
<BUGabundo> I don't really like to work around "bugs"
<BUGabundo> unless they are *my* bugs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: So, the problem (which I don't know of a fix for) is that with eSATA I don't think there is a way for the machine to know it's not an internal drive which don't get automounted
<BUGabundo> but usb pen drives works
<BUGabundo> why won't a plug device like e-sata work too?
<BUGabundo> fire up UDEV and let it do its magic
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Because I don't think the e-sata looks any different to the hardware from an internal sata drive
<penguin42> BUGabundo: do udisks --enumerate-device-files, find your e-sata drive and then do udisks --show-info devicename      and see what the 'system internal' 'removable' 'presentation hide' and 'presentation nopolicy' are
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I bet they're the same as an internal partition
<BUGabundo> don't have any e-sata drive next to me
<BUGabundo> I mean, I do, but its powerd off
<BUGabundo> give me a few min to test
<gnomefreak> bug #3 i have is thunderbird not moving mail marked as junk to junk folder. if it sees a junk message on its own it will move it to junk folder
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<gnomefreak> oh well that wasnt supposed to happen
<gnomefreak> ok i feel eally stupid but what is the command to file a bug. im drawing a blank
<gnomefreak> s/eally/really
<yofel> ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks
<gnomefreak> it seems gnome-shell is broken too
 * penguin42 goes
<gnomefreak> seems browser + terminal causes gnome-shell to repeatedly redraw, i lose panel and windows and it keeps doing it until i close browser
<gnomefreak> this didnt happen friday
<uponit12> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a MacBookPro 5,3 and have been trying to get the left-side fan1 to operate. For somereason only right-side fan2 works. I have installed lm-sensors, and attempted to run several scripts found on the internet regarding the manual control of the fans, and it seems there are a large number of sensors which are not operational. How do I get all of the sensors on the macbook to function as they should, as I suspect that
<uponit12>  is why the fan1 will not operate?
<alex_mayorga1> anyway yo attach files to a bug report from a ssh console?
<yofel> hm, ubuntu-bug did support ssh at some point, try with X forwarding (ssh -X)
<guntbert> alex_mayorga: you can use a pastebin from almost everywhere :-)
<ratcheer> Has anyone tried booting directly to root on a btrfs, yet? If so, how did it go? My install ran perfectly, but it will not boot.
<Volkodav> ratcheer: I do not beleive it is supported yet
<Volkodav> still needs /boot partition
<ratcheer> As of 9-Jan, it is supposed to be supported, per the grub2 update log.
<Volkodav> hmm have a link handy ?
<ratcheer> grub2 (1.99~20110106-1) experimental; urgency=low ... - Fix grub-probe when btrfs is on / without a separate /boot.
<uponit12> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a MacBookPro 5,3 and have been trying to get the left-side fan1 to operate. For somereason only right-side fan2 works. I have installed lm-sensors, and attempted to run several scripts found on the internet regarding the manual control of the fans, and it seems there are a large number of sensors which are not operational. How do I get all of the sensors on the macbook to function as they should, as I suspect that
<uponit12>  is why fan1 will not work?
<ratcheer> Volkodav: Here is a link http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.changes.unstable/224589
<Volkodav> uponit12: did you install mac specific repos ?
<uponit12> Volkodav: I don't think I have located that installation information yet, where can that information be found?
<Volkodav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Volkodav> looks like maverick is all dandy on your laptop - I have lucid on MBP5.2 running perfect as well
<Volkodav> There is a section about sensors too
<gnomefreak> well i figured out why unity wont load, new computer will fix that i hope
<charlie-tca> um, Ubuntu live cd gives a message in VBox 4 today...
<charlie-tca> You do not have 3d capability, please restart and choose classic desktop
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, restarting still doesn't let me choose the desktop on the live cd!
<cozziemoto> yofel,  ok did a test...first install I used the 6600gt  did updates...rebooted...changed  grub  ..shutdown...swapped cards for the 7300gt   and all worked well...  just reinstalled with the 7300gt..did updates  ,,,,changed grub...rebooted...and although I am not getting that same issue it is now booting to black screen with blinking marker
<cozziemoto> any suggestions?
<smallfoot-> wayland is not in repo?
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-02
<penguin42> Fudge: Right, some bioses will do a redirect to serial as well
<Fudge> i'll have to check that out on my new board, this is just a g31 chipset
<Fudge> i read something couple years ago from opensuse i think that they were tinkering with tts at grub level
<Fudge> if you google grub opensuse text to speech it comes up
<Fudge> i could never get any further info on it though
<penguin42> it must be hard, sound hardware is so random
<Fudge> ubuntu is pretty awesome, freebsd i used to have lots of probs with getting it to work, then X and even worse if you mess something up in fstab next boot you get dropped into a single user shell
<penguin42> Fudge: which is why it's good to have bios/grub/kernel all setup to do serial console - I've had to do it for remote or embedded stuff
<Fudge> sounds pretty awesome penguin42
<Yariv> hey people, I tried to download the 12.04 developers preview, and tried to install it on a laptop and another machine using VirtualBox and both of them have the same problem. Once booted up it gives me kernel panic and freeze.
<mrdeb> hello. when is the beta out
<robin0800> mrdeb: march 1st
<mrdeb> ok robin
<mrdeb> thank you
 * solid_liq is now known as 2_tone_beat_up_old_stationwagon
<khm> Debate between Christianity and Islam :(Is the Bible God's Word?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlA22NNFlDw - E-mail:M4.Guest@Gmail.com
<micahg> !offtopic | khm
<ubottu> khm: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jacobw> ok, i'm using irssi in gnome-terminal, pressing alt+<left>/<right> puts a D or a C in the input
<jacobw> somebody else must use irssi in gnome-terminal, does this happen to you?
<Fudge> jacobw  is that supposed to move between tabs in gnome terminal?
<jacobw> Fudge: between tabs in irssi
<Fudge> alt left/right moves between windows for me with irssi/screen in gnome terminal
<jacobw> sorry, windows in irssi
<Fudge> yes mate moving between windows, i tried screen  -x of this session from gnome terminal and it moved me from here which is window 34 to 33 and 35 when going left/right
<jacobw> ok
<Fudge> thats in a screen sessin though so maybe its different
<jacobw> i'm not using screen at the moment, i'm just using irssi in gnome-terminal
<jacobw> windows of a screen session would be different, as far i'm aware alt+<left>/<right> is not the command to switch windows in screen
<jacobw> in screen its cmd+c,[0-9] to switch windows
<Fudge> control n/p also but alt left/right did work anywayz from gt
<jacobw> ok
<jacobw> anyway, i'm quite happy this is the only real problem i've got with alpha 1
<Fudge> its very usable
<Fudge> think its the first alpha in a long time that has so much accessibility stuff working
<jacobw> AlanBell has been vocal about accessibility issues since the last release cycle
<Fudge> yeah ubuntu accessibility team are awesome and very approachable
<alkisg> Hi, where can I download kubuntu precise alpha1? I'm having some problems with the daily build... (update-openoffice-dicts something missing)
<Fudge> alkisg  did you google cdimage kubuntu alpha 1 precise
<alkisg> Fudge: yes, and I got to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/, which is appareantly removed for some reason
<alkisg> Anyway I ran `ln -s update-openoffice-dicts /bin/true` to get past the failing postinst... I hope I can make daily-build work this way
<alkisg> (ok I wrote the correct syntax for ln, the above is wrong :))
<micahg> alkisg: please file a bug against the package in question, it needs to be updated to not use that
<alkisg> micahg: thank you, I'm past that point now, I'll see if I can find the time to retry the installation to see which package called that
<Fudge> cant find the alpha either lol
<penguin42> anyone in KDE finding the task manager (list of windows on the panel) is being a bit random?
 * penguin42 is finding it giving a random mix of windows on random virtual desktops
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<alkisg> I installed kubuntu precise daily build, but it had a few problems, which I thought I worked around. But now I see what seems like a broken GUI....
<alkisg> Does kubuntu precise have the system menu on the top of the screen? And no "K" menu at the bottom at all?
<BluesKaj> nope nut you can add the kmenu launcher ther "add widgets"
<BluesKaj> but
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<alkisg> Let me upload a picture to imagebin, because I can't imagine that what I'm seeing was deliberately designed like this... it seems too broken
<alkisg> What's the name of the browser, to launch it from the command line, because the desktop icons won't respond to mouse clicks?
<penguin42> kubuntu for me has a panel at the bottom with a K menu on the left and clock and stuff on the right
<alkisg> penguin42: is that precise?
<penguin42> alkisg: yes, but not a fresh install
<penguin42> hmm, actually I have a fresh install VM - let me boot it
<alkisg> Thank you, ok so it's clearly wrong, let me see if something breaks it...
<alkisg> Please do
<alkisg> The same broken layout was there in ubiquity too
<alkisg> errr in the live session
<penguin42> alkisg: My fresh install from a few day old daily CD looks the same
<alkisg> Thank you penguin42, let me try troubleshooting this...
<BluesKaj> I also have problems with my desktop shortcuts not launching ,, the kdeinit failed to launch message dialog pops up , same goes for any shortcuts dragged to th epanel like textfiles ...tried adding the text file to the kmenu in edit apps and then adding the textfile from there to the panel, which used to work , but not anymore
<BluesKaj> this problem has been around on my pc since 4.7.3 ...I suspect there's a configuration in kdeinit that's to blame, but I have no idea how to fix it
<BluesKaj> and googling has no solutions for the kdeinit failure message "KDEInit could not launch '/home/user/nameoffolder"
<penguin42> it's always good to have your own special bug isn't it?
<BluesKaj> Plasma desktop shell spits the dialog btw
<alkisg> Aaah "small screen resolution detected, using plasma-netbook" ==> that's probably why the interface is not familiar... and maybe the reason why it's not responding either :D
<alkisg> Let me check for how to disable that...
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what's good about it , I'm pi**ed about this ..fed up really
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's pretty difficult if it's only you having it
<yofel_> alkisg: system settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace -> workspace type
<alkisg> ty
<alkisg> (I don't think I'll be able to find system settings with the broken UI, but I'll do it after removing plasma-netbook manually :))
<yofel> you should have a krunner-like text field on your screen to search for applications
<alkisg> Yes, and I can type there, but the icons I find do not respond to mouse clicks
<alkisg> Anyway I removed /usr/share/something/plasma-netbook.desktop, and it worked fine
<yofel> BluesKaj: hm, for some reason plasma does nonsense when adding a shortcut to the panel...
<alkisg> Muuuuuch better - thank you very much all
<yofel> if I add a folder, it adds an icon with like '/home/yofel/data' as command, but you obviously can't "run" folders o.O
<BluesKaj> yofel, well the problem is that itused to work and came to depend on panel shortcuts to certain textfiles I use as reference ...now i have to open dolphin to access it
<yofel> well, as a workaround, you can go to the icon settings -> application and fix the command. Appending xdg-open to it should do the right thing usually. (or just use the right application)
<yofel> did you file a bug yet?
<yofel> BluesKaj: hm, seems like this only happens to any files that are marked executable (someone seems to have missed that that includes folders)
<yofel> I can add shortcuts fine for text files that aren't executable
 * yofel filed kde bug 290405
<ubottu> KDE bug 290405 in general "Adding a folder shortcut icon to plasma will handle it as an application" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290405
<yofel> bbl
<BluesKaj> yofel , one can add textfiles orfolder , but they won't launch from the desktop or the panel ...applications work fine
<BluesKaj> yofel, I thought that i filed a bug quite a while back , but i can't locate it on launchpad now
<BluesKaj> yofel, heh, even the ubuntu-bug dialog froze and showed the crash indicator failure in the panel :)
<smallfoot-> put new firefox in repo
<smallfoot-> cuz the firefox has ugly menu
<smallfoot-> if you use other theme
<smallfoot-> will precise pangolin boot faster?
<smallfoot-> cuz oneiric ocelot boots slow and shuts off slow
<smallfoot-> and the other one before ocelot was fast
<penguin42> smallfoot-: The boot doesn't seem too bad, but the shutdown on kubuntu seems a bit sluggish
<smallfoot-> Microsoft Live integration, MSN over XMPP in Empathy, etc... i hope precise turns out good
<Hamed> hi
<Hamed> how are you
<Hamed> i have aproblem in my lan
<Hamed> any one here
<yofel> BluesKaj: text files are fine if I add them to the panel here, just folders are wrongly handled as applications
<yofel> although text have to be not executable
<yofel> *text files
<BluesKaj> yofel, I filed a bug on launchpad bug #910907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910907 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) ""kdeinit fails to launch desktop folder/icon shortcuts with plasma desktop shell"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910907
<dupondje> Hi ! Any idea how I start with debugging a hard crash? Black screen, and no response anymore :s
<BluesKaj> no login page , dupondje?
<dupondje> well sometimes i'm working on my pc, and it locks
<dupondje> nothing works anymore, no keyboard, nothing
<dupondje> only thing I can do is pulling the power
<yofel> BluesKaj: which is about what I'm getting too, so I linked that with my kde bug
<BluesKaj> yofel, good :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: as a workaround, you could edit the icon, and in the Applications tab append 'dolphin' before the folder path as Command
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , thanks I'll try that
<yofel> s/append/prepend/
<BluesKaj> yofel , the line in the command dolphin/home/user/Videos for example isn't found upon further examination the information tab in icon settings shows the path as "/home/kaj/.local/share/applications/Videos.desktop
<yofel> BluesKaj: ah, add a space:  dolphin /home/user/Videos
<BluesKaj> yofel, and when i try to launch from the /home/kaj/.local/share/applications/ itgives the "could not find /home/kaj/Videos executable"
<BluesKaj> message
<yofel> well yeah, it's trying to run the specified file (/home/user/Videos) which oviously doesn't work - so change the command to 'dolphin /home/user/Videos' so it actually runs dolphin with /home/user/Videos as parameter
<BluesKaj> yofel, I did that but all i get is dolphin /home/user  , not the video folder
<BluesKaj> it works if I do , kdesudo dolphin /home/kaj/Videos , why it needs sudo is beyonf me
<yofel> works without sudo here
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> looks like permissions?
<yofel> could be
<Resistance> also, where's the latest release of 12.04, i want to load a VM of it :P
<yofel> either look for the alpha1 page, or
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> yeah , but suddenly I need permissions?
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have some errands etc to do ...bb in hr or so
<yofel> you shouldn't, as long as Videos is xr for you
<Resistance> i was thinking along the lines fo an exploded ownership of a folder or something
<Resistance> like yofel stated, those perms would be needed
<BluesKaj> permissions are -rwx
<BluesKaj> read write exec ..correct?
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<yofel> looks right
<Resistance> RWX = Read-Write-Execute
<guntbert> hmm ... software center crashes, apport does its thing, then it says "this bug has already been reported as #849553", firefox opens with that bug and at the bottom (after several comments from the last days) I see "this is a duplicate of #849745". should apport not send us to the correct bug immediately?
<micahg> guntbert: please file a bug against apport requesting it to resolve duplicates before displaying the bug #
<guntbert> micahg: will do
<micahg> guntbert: thanks!
<jtaylor> isn't that just an issue with this redirect list?
<jtaylor> bugpatterns
<micahg> jtaylor: well, I would think it's easy enough to see if the bug pattern bug has been duped rather than updating the bug pattern
<micahg> but technically, in most cases, yes :)
<guntbert> micahg: Bug #910981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910981 in Apport "apport doesn't resolve duplicates before displaying an already reported bug to the user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910981
<FernandoMiguel> stupid mount-all
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> alpha1 installer crash
<Resistance> in a VM
<FernandoMiguel> fails to mount cifs on fstab and fsck fails
<FernandoMiguel> wow so many new nicks in here
<FernandoMiguel> is there a way to setup make sure fstab mounts (or part of it) later on the boot? just about before the login? so that anything that runs off fstab doesn't fail for network slow down?
<FernandoMiguel> and also, how to unmount it earlier ? my laptop always hangs on shutdown :(
<FernandoMiguel> I remember a old bug in 10.04 about it, but was fixed at least till 11.10
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: there is an mount-option for nfs, cifs and so on for trying the mount again if the network is not up at the moment
<iceroot> !mount | FernandoMiguel (somehwere there the option can be found)
<ubottu> FernandoMiguel (somehwere there the option can be found): mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<yofel> for nfs it was 'bg' I think
<iceroot> yes
<yofel> and to make mountall not fail on delayed nfs mount add 'nobootwait'
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> will look into it
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-03
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<Fudge> some reason why skype is not in precise repos?
<samsul> Fudge; because now skype is belong to microsoft
<Resistance> Fudge:  Skype, now being owned by Microsoft, has prevented it from being added, because of Microsoft's licensing stuffs (last I checked)
<Fudge> it was in oneiric so i jsut used that package
<Resistance> Fudge:  unless Microsoft releases the code to the public, its not going to end up in the repos (I also dont think that Microsoft will actively develop for Linux either)
<Fudge> agreed
<pangolin> Microsoft promised to continue linux support for skype
<pangolin> but who knows
<Resistance> ^ that
<Resistance> because its Microsoft
<Ben64> my 12.04 has yet to show the "updates available" icon in the notification area, how can I make it appear?
<Ben64> also, it refuses to accept connections over the network unless it initiates it
<micahg> Fudge: samsul: huh?  precise partner probably won't be populated for the most part until closer to release
<micahg> the oneiric version should work now that ia32-libs-multiarch is installable again
<Fudge> yep
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> Will 12.04 mount kde 4.8 sc?
<iceroot> cousin_luigi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kde-baseapps
<iceroot> cousin_luigi: 4.7.95
<cousin_luigi> iceroot: thanks
<sagaci> so iso's don't seem to boot in virtual box now, due to pae not being available :/
<Stanley00> sagaci: yep, but you can enable the pae option
<sagaci> ah ok, thanks
<iceroot> sagaci: you have to enable "vt-x" in vbox
<iceroot> sagaci:v -x is the intel-technologie, dont remember the name for the amd technologie
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<w__> problems with empathy
<w__> can't open chat window
<EvilResistance> !patience | w__
<ubottu> w__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> w__:  also, you need lots of patience :P
<EvilResistance> w__:  sometimes answers dont come for a while ;P
<w__> thanks
<sskalnik> Just wanted to mention that we are using Precise on about 40+ production machines and it has been a champ. No issues to speak of. Sure is stable for an Alpha.
 * alex_mayorga thinks sskalnik is handling "production" incorrectly
<alex_mayorga> then again I run my personal laptop on alpha all the time
<alex_mayorga> that's as close as "production" I could get =)
<sskalnik> alex_mayorga:  Please expound
<alex_mayorga> sskalnik: last I checked "production"=stable, so you should be running the previous LTS there IMHO
<sskalnik> alex_mayorga:  A matter of semantics or a matter of best practice? Making sure I understand.
<sskalnik> alex_mayorga:  The current unstable version of Precise met our needs better than Lucid, and after extensive testing it proved suitably stable. Nothing's broken outside the lab so far, and if anything does become borked, we are in circumstances where we can roll with it.
<alex_mayorga> sskalnik: I guess that definition would vary from one organization to another
<sskalnik> Somewhat of an odd situation. Normally the idea of using a pre-release version would be... suboptimal, I agree. ;)
<sskalnik> alex_mayorga:  Ah. Here it usually means 'in the field', not 'stable'. Heh, though that might reflect on how few things we use are 'stable' in one sense or the other. But I may digress.
<brendand> 'production' doesn't mean stable ;)
<obelus> Live installer is freezing after the step that checks if I'm plugged into the power, etc. Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-04
<obelus> Anyone actually here?
<urlin2u> nope
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<mrdeb> how is the new ubuntu today
<acid-melt-system> hello
<acid-melt-system> is this the ubuntu 12.04 channel ?
<Stanley00> acid-melt-system: yes
<acid-melt-system> i need a tiny little help
<acid-melt-system> with the program guvcview
<acid-melt-system> its not working or even loading up on 12.04 64-bit
<Stanley00> !info guvcview
<ubottu> guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 784 kB
<acid-melt-system> i have the 1.5
<pangolin> !info guvcview precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<acid-melt-system> !info guvcview
<ubottu> guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.5-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 784 kB
<acid-melt-system> i see
<acid-melt-system> so its not working yet on 12.04
<acid-melt-system> well my software center is working after these updates
<acid-melt-system> thats how i got to install xchat
<acid-melt-system> but its still buggy
<acid-melt-system> 5.1.4
<pangolin> buggy is expected behaviour in an alpha.
<pangolin> so it   is working   as expected :)
<acid-melt-system> oh i know i just wanted to test it out because i'm like that :P
<acid-melt-system> i mean 12.04 alpha is stable
<acid-melt-system> i have no problems with it
<acid-melt-system> anybody know where i get the new 12.04 icon pack ??
<acid-melt-system> i guess not lol
<acid-melt-system> i do like the new unity shell looking good... i like it alot better than gnome-shell
<acid-melt-system> and gnome-shell is very buggy in LInux mint 12 its fucking buggy as hell.. and i dont like the 2 menus i dont see the point in that..
<vega-> is unity by any chance any faster in 12.04 ?
<iceroot> vega-: try it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<njin> hello, is the upgrade tool working today, removing everythings without replace them
<tormod> oh my Phuzzy Pengolin what are you up to? top shows 70.2%us CPU, but no processes being busy - anyone else seeing this?
<tormod> (single Pentium M)
<iceroot> tormod: %wa?
<tormod> iceroot, almost 0 %wa
<tormod> iceroot, found it: citserver is respawning like crazy
<tormod> wtf is citadel anyway?
<jtaylor> something pulled by quilt
<jtaylor> should be fixed soon
<jtaylor> you can most likely remove it
<iceroot> tormod: ah
<iceroot> tormod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/citadel/+bug/911732
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) " [Undecided,Invalid]
<iceroot> tormod: do you have the same in syslog?
<iceroot> first i thought it was my fault and closed it#
<tormod> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> tormod: can you append to that bug please?
<iceroot> i will reopen it
<tormod> ic
<tormod> iceroot, will do
<iceroot> tormod: thank you
<tormod> thanks guys, cpu cooling down now
<tormod> now second issue: nm-applet segfaults
 * tormod notices xchat-gnome does not like network interruptions
<tormod> nm-applet dies when it should ask for my wifi password
<iceroot> tormod: thx
<jtaylor> anyone else lost their secondary mail accounts with thunderbird in precise using the profile from oneric?
<jtaylor> its still in the profile, it reappears when I go back to oneiric ._.
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<cyxob> Hi. Can anybody point how to resolve a problem?  I have laptop emashines e525 with ubuntu 12.04 on a board. After booting the system and after 10 minutes CPU fan starts to work on a max speed and never stops. I have checked CPU temp it is around 50 degrees.
<tormod> cyxob, does the CPU look busy in "top"?
<tormod> cyxob, could it be a GPU fan? (dunno the hw)
<cyxob> oh, sorry for bothering this is was due chrome browser, after turning it off everything back to normal.
<FernandoMiguel> HE LIVES https://plus.google.com/109625435637812424164/posts/4D1ifpX2Vae
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> FernandoMiguel: why the name change?
<FernandoMiguel> longgggg story :P
<Omega> I can't get today's daily build to install
<Omega> ubiquity keeps hanging at the "third party software" screen after I press continue
<Omega> (from the live session)
<Omega> I tried to just install it directly and I got to the partitioning screen, but it crashed after clicking continue
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: tldr > after a lot of discussing and having my head drown on the subject, added with some past problems/visibility, I though it would be a fun project to create an entire new identity and see how long it would take to rebuild it's social graph.
<FernandoMiguel> trust me, it's no fun!
<nhaines> FernandoMiguel: did it work?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<Fudge> can someone take a look at this output from ps aux | grep unity http://paste.ubuntu.com/793272/
<Fudge> i have been trying to configure lightdm.conf to use 2d but nothing seems to work as it does on oneiric
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-05
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<imnichol> Has anyone else had indicators disappear from the upper right corner of the screen in the last few days?
<Ian_Corne> well you didn't start from 0 :)
<Ian_Corne> 00:08:19 -!-  account  : BUGabundo
<grndslm> i have downloaded 12.04, both alpha AND current....
<grndslm> and i'm trying to make a usb with the "hybrid usb/cd" feature
<grndslm> made the usb bootable w/ vfat, copied the files inside the iso directly to the usb....
<grndslm> yet it keeps saying "This is not a bootable disk.  Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again..."
<grndslm> -- Isn't there supposed to be an "autorun" or "autoexec" file of some sort??
<grndslm> hmm.... i guess only the daily builds don't have the "autorun.inf"
<grndslm> guess i'll try this one more time
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<OutOfControl> Hello paulo_gomes
<paulo_gomes> i'm trying to test lxml in python, but i get an error on import.
<paulo_gomes> never mind, was on python3 :p
<paulo_gomes> http://pastebin.com/sU8C3q9n
<paulo_gomes> i get this error on help('modules')
<Ben64> Hey, my laptop is stuck at 100% (out of 200%) cpu usage, but nothing is showing up on htop, top, or ps, what should I do?
<Ben64> happened right after latest updates
<OutOfControl> Ben64: Have you tried rebooting the system?
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> still happens
<Ben64> i think one of the latest kernels is very broken
<vega-> Ben64: you have 12.04 ??
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> its not a kernel... old version still does it
<Ben64> a `killall -9 -r .` fixed it
<Ben64> so some process is messing up badly
<vega-> then don't ask support in #ubuntu if you run an alpha version
<Ben64> many times the same issues happen in the latest
<ripps> hmmm.... nvidia-current seems to be broken with the 3.2 kernel, booting with oneiric 3.0 kernel seems to work
<ripps> whenever I start precise, my monitor turns off and I can't seem to do anything
<brendand> ripps - do you get to lightdm (the login screen)?
<ripps> brendand: no
<brendand> ripps - ah
<Ben64> citserver was the culprit
<Ben64> killed it's processes and back down to normal cpu usage
<iceroot> Ben64: can you append here
<Ben64> what do you mean
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/citadel/+bug/911732
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ben64> did you make that?
<iceroot> the bug at launchpad, yes
<Ben64> i thought it was only me, dunno what citadel even does, but it wanted to install it on the latest round of updates, so i let it
<iceroot> Ben64: because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/quilt/+bug/911631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911631 in quilt (Debian) "quilt is pulling citadel" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<Ben64> what is quilt?
<Ben64> !info quilt
<ubottu> quilt (source: quilt): Tool to work with series of patches. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-7 (oneiric), package size 311 kB, installed size 872 kB
<Ben64> hm
<Fudge> can this be ignored locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<samba35> how do i add  repositories for 12.04  ,i have only cdrom in sorce list
<iceroot> samba35: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793702/
<iceroot> samba35: some lines about oneirc but they all start with # and can be ignored
<iceroot> samba35: also change "de" to your contry-code
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<samba35> strange i am not able to inset text in souce file /inset key not working in kvm -guest
<iceroot> samba35: on the cli its shift + insert
<samba35> ok
<samba35> no luck
<samba35> i am trying with vi /etc/apt/source.lst
<samba35> iceroot, any other way ?
<iceroot> samba35: wget http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/sources.list
<samba35> ok
<samba35> sorry wget is not installed:)
<samba35> :(
<Ian_Corne> fetch ?
<Ian_Corne> also not..
<Ian_Corne> type it :p
<iceroot> samba35: in that time you tried the copy or wget you could already have written your own sources.list :)
<iceroot> samba35: only 4 lines are important imo
<samba35> ok
<samba35> the problem is i am not able to type any thing even
<samba35> ok lets create new file
<vega-> do you know how to use vi?
<iceroot> samba35: why you cant type anything?
<iceroot> samba35: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<samba35> nono not installed
<vega-> ie. you need to type "i" before you can write anything..
<samba35> i tryed that
<Ian_Corne> samba35: ...
<samba35> ok
<iceroot> samba35: nano not installed, wget not installed?
<Ian_Corne> what kind of ubuntu did you install?
<samba35> it was basic from cd
<iceroot> samba35: you have a gui?
<samba35> on host
<samba35> sorry let me try something
<samba35> be right back
<iceroot> even the minimal installation should contain nano and wget (minimum nano)
<Ian_Corne> echo?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<samba35> i am exception
<FransUrbo> I'm trying to do a Precise install, but it fails on the grub installation...
<FransUrbo> The log say: Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>
<FransUrbo> I've installed onto a DMCrypt if that's the problem?
<samba35> if i am running ubuntu beta 12 as a guest on ubuntu 10.04 is there any way i can repair ubuntu 12 using cd ?
<baffle> Is there any known errors regarding sound output? I don't see my HDA Intel card in pulseaudio, but I do see a USB Webcam if I plug it in. aplay -L lists the card.
<genii-around> Is there currently known issue with core dump on boot, after last updates?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Resistance> BluesKaj:  do you just amsg when yo usay that?
<Resistance> :/
<BluesKaj> yup
<genii-around> At any rate, this is the output I am getting... every time.When I try booting to earlier kernels the "io.c:1312" number varies but otherwise identical output.  I wrote it down off my screen then booted to my 10.04 to get functioning again. ... link: http://pastebin.com/sPwXJS0x
<oly> hi, is anyone aware of any kernel panic issues related to init in recent updates ie last day or two?
<oly> i am not the only one to have encounterered it looks like someone else has on the forums so i added some notes here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904842
<FransUrbo> is there noone online here or is everyone just idling?
<Pici> I'm sure a little from column A, a little from column B.
<AlanBell> !info blueproximity
<ubottu> blueproximity (source: blueproximity): locks/unlocks your desktop tracking a bluetooth device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-5 (oneiric), package size 290 kB, installed size 968 kB
<imnichol> How do I open a new bug in launchpad?
<imnichol> Or rather, a regression
<imnichol> There used to be a bug that was fixed where the url bar in firefox wouldn't autocomplete, and I'm seeing it again
<Ampelbein> imnichol: generally: 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>', so for example with firefox: 'ubuntu-bug firefox'
<imnichol> Thank you
<pangolin> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-06
<urlin2u> Seem to have a crashing problem immediately on every daily.... ubuntu runs with generic everything on this computer, any news on this?
<urlin2u> incidentally 4 other OS's running on the unit, so not a memory or hardwafe problem.
<urlin2u> hardware*
<urlin2u> Seem to have a crashing problem immediately on every daily.... ubuntu runs with generic everything on this computer..incidentally 4 other OS's running on the unit.
<alex_mayorga> g_module_open() failed for /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/io-wmf.so: /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/io-wmf.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<alex_mayorga> known?
<Ben64> you might want to explain more
<urlin2u> Seem to have a crashing problem immediately on every daily at desktop....ubuntu runs with generic everything on this computer..incidentally 4 other OS's running on the unit.
<alex_mayorga> Ben64: just got on apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<amigo> 12.04 jumping nautilus http://ompldr.org/vYzNlbg russian locale required to reproduce
<iceroot> does the last dist-upgrade break the system for other persons too? some errors about io.c and mountall cant contact upstart?
<iceroot> and of course a kernel-panic when trying to mount the drives
<iceroot> [18:40] genii-aro | Is there currently known issue with core dump on boot, after last updates?
<iceroot> seems like i am not alone
<iceroot> would be great if someone can post the bug about that issue, atm i dont have a very good access here and cant do great searching
<gnomefreak> it seems that i no longer (at least this startup) have bzr-notify and unity support crashes , anyone else notice they are gone?
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: you should fill a bug because there is an architecture mix on your system regarding to pixbuf
 * gnomefreak smoke thankfully ;)
<micahg> iceroot: alex_mayorga: that's usually due to a 32 bit app running on a 64 bit system having trouble finding something, worth filing and tagging multuarch
<micahg> *multiarch
<gnomefreak> morning micahg
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: will you create that bug? also see the infos from micahg
<micahg> gnomefreak: hi
<Ben64> is there any way to get update notifications in the notification area?
<Ben64> whatever I do, it just auto-starts update-manager, can never get an icon in the panel
<iceroot> maybe we can put this in the topic? (workaround inside) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904842
<iceroot> Kernel Panic after 5-Jan-2012 Updates
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: will you create that bug?
<iceroot> micahg: multiarch was put into 12.04? or was it even before in the system?
<jtaylor> iceroot: its there since natty
<jtaylor> default since oneiric
<iceroot> jtaylor: ok thank you
<biginttosh> hi how is this new version going on
<biginttosh> and whus new in this version
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> kernel panic freeze and no access to recovery kernel , so I recerted to 11.10 again
<BluesKaj> reverted
<iceroot> [11:18]   iceroot | maybe we can put this in the topic? (workaround inside) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904842
<iceroot> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> iceroot:  thanks for the tip , I need stability for this pc so I'll stick with 11.10 for now ...my other pc booted fine on 12.04 this morning after last night's updates
<iceroot> BluesKaj: 12.04 is of course not designed to run as a stable system at the moment
<BluesKaj> iceroot:  yeah, I was too trusting since it was so stable til the alpha release
<alex_mayorga> iceroot, micahg: Sorry! I had to run yesterday. I'd file the bug later on today and post the bug # for reference here
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: thank you
<alex_mayorga> iceroot: "ubuntu-bug pixbuf" right?
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: correct
<genii-around> Is anyone else experiencing "kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" since updates on Jan 5?
<urlin2u> genii-around, yes
<genii-around> urlin2u: Is there any known cure?
<urlin2u> genii-around, I haven't found one for mine it panics as soon as it hits the desktop with the latest daily's
<urlin2u> live cd's
<h00k> I'm trying today's alpha on my netbook as we
<h00k> er, type.
 * genii-around makes more coffee and mutters to himself
<genii-around> I see on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/912558 , posting number 4 that "a PPA with extra debug" may have been created... But who only knows where this might be.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 912558 in upstart (Ubuntu Precise) "log.c Assert failed - err=>number == EIO" [High,Confirmed]
<genii-around> They recommend installin g upstart version 1.4-0ubuntu2 explicitly. I'm going to try this and report back. See you all shortly
<h00k> Iw onder how this will go, I had it automagically dualboot with my debian sid
<DrHalan> hey, wiican completely broke for me. the post-install script keeps locking my terminal and even dpkg --remove --force-all doesn't remove it anymore. any help?
<DrHalan> is there any way to remove all the packages files and reference in the dkpg database?
<jtaylor> on which package is it hanging?
<DrHalan> wiican
<DrHalan> that is kinda wierd because its the same version as in oneiric..
<jtaylor> can you paste the output of the post-install with set -x?
<jtaylor> it  should be in /var/lib/dpkg/info/wiican.postinst
<DrHalan> jtaylor: http://pastebin.com/rm66snGp thanks for your help
<jtaylor> add a set -x to that file and try to install it again
<jtaylor> dpkg --configure wiican
<DrHalan> add the beginning?
<jtaylor> yes near the set -e
<jtaylor> that will print out all commands executed and we see where its failing
<DrHalan> oh sorry i think it hangs on the post-removal script (as im trying to purge the package) but i guess i can set -x there too
<jtaylor> yes
<DrHalan> okay it stops at "+ invoke-rc.d udev reload" and then i can do nothign but kill the terminal
<jtaylor> does it also hang when you execute that yourself?
<DrHalan> do i have to run it with a specific argument?
<jtaylor> just invoke-rc.d udev reload
<jtaylor> with sudo
<DrHalan> ah okay i thought the whole postrm script
<DrHalan> thats the output.. and then its stuck i think http://pastebin.com/FVti2qUD
<jtaylor> I don't know much about udev
<jtaylor> maybe rebooting helps
<genii-around> urlin2u: That worked to get it booting properly.
<urlin2u> the upgrade of that package
<DrHalan> ill try that.. though my machine gets some wierd kernel panics through booting..
<jtaylor> if that does not work, to get dpkg to work again just comment out the hanging line in the postrm
<jtaylor> and maybe file a bug against udev that reload hangs
<genii-around> urlin2u: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/upstart/1.4-0ubuntu2
<genii-around> I had to boot to recovery, start the network up, then did wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/1.4-0ubuntu2/+build/3074036/+files/upstart_1.4-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  for the 64bit I needed, used dpkg , rebooted OK
<urlin2u> genii-around, I was wondering about that, it should be in the daily build shortly I would think.
<genii-around> urlin2u: when I did explicit apt-get install upstart=1.4-0ubuntu2   it wasn't yet found
<genii-around> ( as of maybe 5 minutes ago now)
<DrHalan> still dones't work. i'll comment the line out now
<kcw45> hi all, i am having an annoying visual glitch on 12.04 alpha.  was wondering if anyone is experiencing this in any oneiric as well.  a screenshot with short description found at: http://picpaste.com/bug-HCMPJ7ZH.png
<genii-around> apt-cache policy upstart  shows that 1.4-0ubuntu2 is now available
<wamty> was running Oneiric on a new notebook for a week.  Notebook's built-in display plus 25" widescreen.  No troubles.  Installed Oneiric today; now when I drag a window between the two displays, the window will appear in the second display (whichever way I drag it) with the mouse cursor and the window in entirely different locations, like the mouse and the display(s) disagree about what their
<wamty> dimensions are
<wamty> any thoughts?
<charlie-tca> Oneiric support is in #ubuntu
<wamty> no help there
<wamty> :/
<jtaylor> hm I have that too
<jtaylor> but never bothered me so much that I searched for a fix
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.2.0-8-generic (--configure):
<FernandoMiguel> YAY
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-07
<iceroot> hm, 12.04 is breaking very bad the last 2 days
<nhaines> Works for me!  Except for synergyc.
<iceroot> kernel-panics because of io.c errors, latest update wont install 3.2.0-8 correctly
<nhaines> What's been causing problems on your machine?
<nhaines> That's pretty bad!
<iceroot> i thought proposed is some place to test installations first, how can an installation of a package break in the main-repos
<iceroot> or does 12.04 not use proposed but uses main directly for new builds?
<iceroot> ah, my fault. using it in a chroot without /proc/
<iceroot> so of course the kernel-installation will break
<nhaines> I dno't think 12.04 uses proposed.  Sometimes packages break because all dependencies are not fulfilled or built at the same time.
<iceroot> great, system with broken io.c back again :)
<iceroot> FYI: i someone is facing this (dist-upgrade 2 days before) http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/IMG_20120106_092740.jpg  chroot the system with a live-disc and run dist-upgrade or remove the *.dpkg-new files for upstart
<iceroot> and i need to clean my screen...
<alex_mayorga> iceroot: yt?
<iceroot> alex_mayorga: ?
<chmac> _jason: :-)
<chmac> _jason: I figured because it's an LTS, the focus might be  on stability from now on, but maybe I want to check the release schedule
<chmac> Ok, so feature / user interface freezes are in late Feb...
<chmac> Debian import freeze in 5 days, whatever that means.
<_jason> chmac: why do you want to use precise?
<chmac> _jason: No pressing reason, I'm just lazy about updating, and so updating to oeneric in the middle of the cycle seems a bit like a waste of effort.
<_jason> chmac: what version are you on now?
<chmac> _jason: I could hold off for the final release of precise, it's not so far away, but I've been saying that since oeneric came out!
<chmac> 11.04
<_jason> chmac: to get to 12.04 you need to upgrade to 11.10 anyway (or do a fresh install)
<chmac> I wouldn't upgrade to a normal release this early in the cycle, but I was thinking, with it being an LTS, maybe it'd be stable enough.
<chmac> _jason: I could probably re-install, I usually do, have /home on a separate partition.
<chmac> and I have a list of installed packages which I maintain pretty carefully, makes a big difference. :-)
<_jason> chmac: why don't you just keep the 11.04 install as a backup and install 12.04 to a new partition then
<chmac> _jason: Are you using precise?
<_jason> chmac: nope
<chmac> _jason: I use an encrypted lvm, and I'm on a 128gb ssd, so disk space is at a premium.
<chmac> I already have a full backup of home on a separate /backup partition.
<chmac> From Mark's blog "I upgraded my primary laptop to Precise yesterday. Very smoooooth!"
<chmac> Got me thinking... :-)
<_jason> chmac: I wouldn't recommend precise on a system that you plan to do actual work on unless you're prepared with backups and a backup system you can use if somethings stops working.  Of course, if you do want to use precise and report bugs, etc. that's great too
<chmac> I do have pretty good backups, I've had to test them in the past when the alternate installer destroyed my encrypted disk without warning!
<chmac> I suppose I could take a full copy of /boot and / to an external hd (ext4) and then restore if things go really awry
<chmac> But downgrading /home could be problematic I suppose...
<jtaylor> make an lvm snapshot of the old one
<chmac> jtaylor: Can I push the lvm snapshot to an external device?
<chmac> jtaylor: I'm not really familiar with lvm, I don't do much with it
<chmac> ~1 hour to download precise, so I have a bit of time to decide... :-)
<jtaylor> you can also just tar it and backup that
<chmac> jtaylor: Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<chmac> Not 100% sure how I'd get a working tar without the system running, but I'm sure the recovery mode could do that.
<chmac> Rhythmbox is the default audio player in precise, I think that's swung it, I've resisted banshee for the longest time!
<jtaylor> why would you need a non-running system?
<jtaylor> with lvm snapshots you can freeze a state and backup that without any corruption by further use of the system
<jtaylor> but a livecd would work too
<chmac> jtaylor: Right, an lvm snapshot would have that advantage, whereas a tar would probably benefit from the system being off no?
<chmac> None of the known bugs seem like they'd affect me (famous last words much!)
<jtaylor> snapshots are there for live backups, you make a snapshot, tar the snapshot, backup the tar, disable the snapshot
<chmac> jtaylor: Gotcha. I'll start reading up on that while precise downloads. :-)
<jtaylor> leaving the snapshot on will cost you some performance (though its should be negiglble for desktop machines)
<jtaylor> for proper fast incremental backups you need better filesystems like btrfs or zfs (see apt-clone)
<chmac> jtaylor: I use rdiff-backup for /home, runs every hour from cron, and I push /home offsite every hour also.
<jtaylor> http://xercestech.com/unbreakable-upgrades-zfs-and-apt-get.geek
<chmac> jtaylor: Probably beyond my willingness to learn at the moment, but I'll have a look, thanks.
<chmac> Any good resources on lvm snapshots?
<jtaylor> if you already have rdiff backups leaning about lvm snapshots is probably overkill :)
<chmac> jtaylor: Easiest option to backup / while the system is running though.
<chmac> jtaylor: Ok, so creating an lvm snapshot will give me a second version of /, which I can mount in a different place, then take a tar backup, them delete the snapshot, is that right?
<jtaylor> yes
<chmac> Gotcha, now I understand what a snapshot is, makes perfect sense, thanks.
<imgx64> How can I see the GRUB menu at startup? Is there some key I should hold?
<penguin42> left shift
<imgx64> Thanks, that worked.
<imgx64> I'm running precise in a Virtualbox vm. When I use linux-virtual kernel, CDs refuse to automatically mount (but I can mount them with 'mount'), but they mount correctly when I use linux-generic kernel. What might be the problem?
<imgx64> The error is: Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<imgx64> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<imgx64> And there is nothing extra in dmesg
<munzir> Hi, $ apt-cache show kdepim-groupware |grep kubuntu-desktop
<munzir> Task: kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, kubuntu-mobile-desktop, kubuntu-mobile-full, edubuntu-desktop-kde
<munzir> but kdepim-groupware is not installed by default, why?
<penguin42> you could try doing an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^ (or is the ^ at the other end?) to check that task is installed
<munzir> penguin42: what does ^ mean?
<munzir> penguin42: I tried to do apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<penguin42> munzir: I think there is a special syntax for 'tasks' - I don't know the details
<munzir> penguin42: Umm! I now tried to install kdepim-groupware manually and I got a clear message of
<munzir> kdepim-groupware : Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.97-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<munzir> so it's a bug or intermediary state
<penguin42> yeh sounds like a broken package
<munzir> penguin42: and thanks for the ^ tip
<munzir> penguin42: i couldn't find it in man apt-get so if you manage to find any doc or man for it, please refer me to it, it's new to me
<munzir> also I tried to add a storage device to virt-manager and I got
<munzir> Storage parameter error. 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'rfind'
<penguin42> file bugs for them
<munzir> so I guess virt-manager is broken too
<munzir> penguin42: I will but if someone can confirm it here, it would be better
<penguin42> hmm my machine with virt-manager on is doing an upgrade - and will be for a little while
<munzir> apt-get update finish with this error: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<munzir> Reading package lists... Done
<munzir> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<munzir> any idea so I can file a package of bugs together ;)
<munzir> the strange thing is I get it in one machine but not the other
<munzir> Umm! may be this is because packagekit is replaced by muon and I should actually remove packagekit altogether?
<munzir> just if some one can tell me when I upgrade my system, how can I tell it to remove packages which are replaced by better programs like the case now in packagekit and muon
<imgx64> Every once in a while I get this error when doing 'apt-get update': W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://bh.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<imgx64> I can fix it with apt-get clean or (if that doesn't work): apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=True
<penguin42> does that just mean that archive is a bit out of date?
<imgx64> But I wonder if I can prevent it from happening..
<alex_mayorga> does anyone have the bug on kernel failures without --no-log handy?
<trism> alex_mayorga: http://pad.lv/912558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 912558 in upstart (Ubuntu Precise) "log.c Assert failed - err=>number == EIO" [High,Confirmed]
<imgx64> Am I the only one getting these silly arrows in all menus: http://imagebin.org/192358 ?
 * penguin42 hasn't seen those - but not updated for about a week - looks like it's trying to limit the height of the menu
<penguin42> hmm, I wonder how I get konq to open pdf's in okular not rekonq
<edgy> penguin42: I tried virt-manager in another machine and I am able to add storage so it's not a generic bug, I would appreciate any help or test so I can file a bug
<penguin42> edgy: Ah right, sorry I forgot about that - now remind me, it was when you added storage? What type of storage?
<edgy> penguin42: I tried virtio, scis, ide, ... all gave same error
<penguin42> edgy: Ah OK, let me just understand - this is when you add a storage device to an existing VM?
<edgy> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> ok, I can try it - I seem to remember there are some logs in /var/log/libvirt
<penguin42> edgy: Does the error happen when you add it or when you start the machine after adding it?
<edgy> penguin42: when I add it
<edgy> penguin42: http://static.inky.ws/image/1083/image.jpg
<penguin42> edgy: If you create a new VM does it do it, or is it all VMs?
<edgy> penguin42: let me try ...
<penguin42> edgy: Also, check /var/log/libfvirt/libvirtd.log and /var/log/libvirt/qemu/whatever.log
<edgy> penguin42: I just tried a new machine and it works properly.
<edgy> penguin42: the log files contain no error when I try to add to an existing machine
<penguin42> edgy: OK, so it suggests there is something it doesn't like with the existing machine
<edgy> penguin42: yes
<edgy> penguin42: but how can i trace it
<penguin42> edgy: If you quit virt-manager, then you can run it from the command line in a terminal with virt-manager --no-fork --debug    and it might give some info
<penguin42> edgy: If you report the bug, you could include the xml config file for that vm from /etc/libvirt/qemu
<edgy> penguin42: http://pastebin.ca/2100855
<penguin42> gah, update has broken Eclipse again
<penguin42> edgy: Then do you get any more output when you try to add the device again
<edgy> penguin42: no, no more output when I see the error
<penguin42> edgy: Sorry, then I don't have any other ideas - best thing is to report it
<edgy> penguin42: np, thanks for the help
<penguin42> edgy: You could see if you hit the same problem using virsh - then you might be able to tell if it's just the GUI or the stuff underneath
<penguin42> I don't know the magic to that
<edgy> penguin42: I don't know how to add hardware via virsh but let me google that
<penguin42> google knows everything :-)
<edgy> virsh -c qemu:///system
<edgy> virsh # connect precise
<edgy> error: Failed to connect to the hypervisor
<edgy> error: no connection driver available for No connection for URI precise
<penguin42> restart libvirt ?
<edgy> penguin42: yes I restarted and still same error
<edgy> penguin42: I will try to trace this more tomorrow, thanks again for your hints
<penguin42> np
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<penguin42> Hey FM
<FernandoMiguel> hey penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2012-01-08
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<penguin42> nn
<chmac> Is there an advanced preferences menu somewhere in precise?
<chmac> I just switched from metacity and for the life of me I can't find anything.
<chmac> alt-f2 brings up an empty menu...
<chmac> System settings is like some kind of mac inspired nightmare
<chmac> Does unity still use gconf?
<psusi> can someone tell me which of the following is the case:  precise has the min/max/close buttons on the left and shouldn't, it has them there and it was changed back to the way it used to be, or I'm crazy, and it's supposed to be on the left, but I must have moved mine to the right at some point and can no longer remember which side they belong on?
<psusi> *current
<kcw45> hey guys/gals... anyone experiencing this in precise? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/359828
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359828 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs with a full /tmp isn't handled..." [Undecided,Fix released]
<chmac> I installed precise last night. super-a brings up the app launcher / panel (not sure of the terminology) with nothing listed in it. Should all the installed apps be listed there?
<l3on> Hi all, someone with precise amd64 which would like test a package for me?
<l3on> :)
<Ampelbein> l3on: Can do.
<l3on> Ampelbein, thanks... packages are here: http://debomatic64.debian.net/precise/pool/freeciv_2.3.0-1ubuntu1/
<l3on> I would like know if bug 819780 is still present
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819780 in freeciv (Ubuntu) "GTK+2 client network functionality does not work in Oneiric" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819780
<Ampelbein> Ok, I'll check
<Ampelbein> l3on: The packages you provided work and I can use the server browser to join a internet game.
<l3on> Ampelbein, ok, thanks, I'm going to request sync :)
<jtaylor> wait doesn't that package have the fix?
<jtaylor> so no sync
<l3on> although the changelog report an applied patch, is not present in series
<l3on> It's just a test without changes...
<l3on> so, I guess bug is not still present ... and if I well understood, it not directly depends on freeciv, bug more on gtk
<l3on> (if I'm not wrong)
<jtaylor> was the problematic aptch removed from ubuntus gtk?
<l3on> Sync request filed as bug #913429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913429 in freeciv (Ubuntu) "Sync freeciv 2.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913429
 * penguin42 wonders what is giving me the warnings about no gnome-keyring
<Ampelbein> penguin42: bug 888199 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888199 in p11-kit (Ubuntu) "spurious warning about gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888199
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Hmm ish - I'm not seeing any of the warnings about the .so but  I am seeing the 'no socket to connect to'
<penguin42> not causing any problems other than the warnings as far as I can tell
<aguitel> is instalable xubuntu 12.04 ?
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-31
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<FernandoMiguel> Happy 2013 New Years Party!
<penguin42> hang on a minute, there's another 4 hours yet
<jtaylor> not everyone lives in your timezone :)
<FernandoMiguel> here too
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; close, 3 ;-)
<FernandoMiguel> but I'm leavign now
<FernandoMiguel> so see you next year
<MrChrisDruif> Bye FernandoMiguel
<MrChrisDruif> =D
<penguin42> yofel: Do you get any 'binding loop detected' warnings in your .xsession-errors from qml?
<yofel> penguin42: a few
<penguin42> yofel: I get one for desktopchangeosd moaning about width, and one for NotificatinoDelegate.qml for height
<yofel> far worse here, but this system has been running for 8 days and I've restarted KDE several times
<yofel> $ grep "Binding loop" ~/.xsession-errors | wc -l
<yofel> 1107
<penguin42> 354 in the last 10 hours
<penguin42> doesn't apparently cause me any problems
<yofel> here neither
<yofel> except...
<yofel> if I let the session run for a few days, then plasma starts to use 100% CPU for an increasing amount of time when enabling/disabling desktop effects
<yofel> probably not related, but I haven't found any obvious reason for it either so far
<penguin42> yeh a bit tricky to know where it comes from
<penguin42> yofel: At work I had a little (python) panel app that was animating it's panel icon rather enthusiastically keeping X at 100% cpu; not sure if it's python, Qt, KDE that makes it so intense
<mokoloko> rbvrbaisajj'
<penguin42> have we got a cat in the channel?
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-01
<scotty^> Hello all.  Is Raring still targetting kernel 3.8.x?
<penguin42> don't know and not sure where to find out
<scotty^> :) Same here.
<penguin42> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-r-kernel-version-and-flavors  suggests it hasn't settled yet
<scotty^> Ahh
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj> hi  penguin42 , Happy New Year
<penguin42> and to you sir
<penguin42> kaffeine on rr is doing a wonderful job with dvb-t
<penguin42> hmm a few artifacts when it switches mpeg streams - like between adverts
<penguin42> hmm and doesn't like sounds on some of them
<penguin42> om26er: Lets see what your topic kicks off then; although I'm only subscribed to one of the lists
<om26er> penguin42, my guess subscribed to bugsquad ?
<om26er> lets see what comes out of that thread ;)
<penguin42> om26er: Yeh, it's in moderation for -desktop
<bjsnider> penguin42, any idea if kaffeine supports dvb-s2?
<penguin42> om26er: I didn't want to get into a unity-ism so I didn't mention this in my reply, but to be honest I think it's made some difference; I don't run Unity, so I don't know the problems there or the normal things, so I just avoid any unity bug reports
<om26er> penguin42, yes unity in many cases is not a simple pacakge like rhythmbox, as there are many chances for the bug being in compiz or some other indicator. its a bit like the linux kernel in complexity (much less;)
<penguin42> hey I can have a chance of understanding where to go with the kernel....
<om26er> penguin42, i generally do hang around irc if you may need some help with unity things
<om26er> the main focus of the post was mostly on the applications that we ship in ubuntu, I believe their packages are seeing less bugs triage activity
<om26er> so you are a Doctor :)
<penguin42> I am
<penguin42> Ph.D. in comp sci; so don't try and ask me to cure your cold
<penguin42> om26er: To be honest I'm finding it pretty hard to get fixes in; I find it pretty easy to debug seg fault type of bugs and get a fix (for repeatable thing), it takes me longer to figure out how to get them in
<om26er> hah
<om26er> penguin42, patch pilot is quite efficient I would say to get your patches uploaded to Ubuntu
<penguin42> om26er: Don't seem to be many about these days
<om26er> it worked for me quite a lot of time even though I was only backporting other people's work
<penguin42> the other thing that seems to be hard is what to do when you spot a bunch of people reporting bugs they can't individually repeat, but which a bunch of people run into
<om26er> those are one of the more hurting types of bugs :/
<penguin42> they just cycle through years of people being asked to try them on newer versions, set to incomplete, the original reporter never bothers because they gave up, and some new guy ends up tripping over it 5 years later
<penguin42> bug 584786 and debian bug 336996 are the one I hit yesterday
<ubottu> bug 584786 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "10.04 Startup USB creator issues" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584786
<ubottu> Debian bug 336996 in cu "cu Forces Hardware Flow Control" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/336996
<penguin42> hmm no wrong one
<penguin42> bug 584787
<ubottu> bug 584787 in uucp (Ubuntu) "cu 1.07-20build1 mispackaged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584787
<penguin42> better
<om26er> there might be some tag out there to track packaging issues, wont it need to be  fixed in debian ?
<penguin42> om26er: I guess so, but it's a mess; there seem to be a few apparently unrelated ways to fix the same symptom; but yes probably needs fixing in debian
<penguin42> om26er: Which is why I added alink to that one to the debian bug I just quoted (that was open in '05)
<penguin42> om26er: But debian just has stiction at the moment - it's stuck in freeze (apparently since July last year) with no obvious point when it's going to come out
<om26er> that bug goes way back,
<penguin42> nod, I think since at least 01
<om26er> probably get some help from Ubuntu packagers ?
<penguin42> yeh maybe
<om26er> and never know how debian freezes work :D
<penguin42> om26er: Bug 771589 is fun as well - I tracked it down to a y2k bug
<ubottu> bug 771589 in fbb (Ubuntu) "fbb buffer overflow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771589
<penguin42> fixed upstream a few years back, with someone putting a fixed package on that debian bug 3 years ago
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 3 could not be found
<penguin42> problem is the debian bug was just a 'please update' since it didn't cause a crash like it does for us
<om26er> oh boy
 * penguin42 has a little list like this
<om26er> so the fix is still not in Ubuntu, if needed a backport in Ubuntu is an option
<penguin42> om26er: Well what it really needs is the latest upstream getting merged somewhere; I think I added a one line fix there that we could apply in ubuntu, but that's probably the wrong thing to do since the debian package is ancient - and I don't have the hardware to test that package
<om26er> to summarize, the change is merged in upstream debian branches but the fix was never uploaded and hence was not auto synced to Ubuntu ?
<penguin42> om26er: Ish, the debian bug attached to that has a newer (but still 3 years old) version of the upstream packaged in it, that includes the fix, but that never got released in debian and hence never got back down to us
 * penguin42 suspects a vast part of Universe segs on us
<om26er> we keep that list somewhere
<om26er> actually thats for FTBFS
<penguin42> yeh, there is plenty that builds but segs straight away due to fortify spotting a trivial dumb bug
<om26er> penguin42, poke Ubuntu developers, probably on their mailing list
<penguin42> om26er: yeh it's just a matter of finding an appropriate one for the particular problem
<penguin42> it's also hard telling what to do if upstream is dead; if a package works in debian, but is upstream-dead what do we do?
<om26er> kill it ?
<penguin42> possibly - but if it works in debian?
 * penguin42 mailed the debian maintainer for bug 1086534 for that one
<ubottu> bug 1086534 in tcpick (Ubuntu) "*** buffer overflow detected ***: tcpick terminated with -t arg" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086534
<om26er> works in debian but doesn't in Ubuntu so there must be a mechanism to blacklist autosync to Ubuntu for specific packages.
<penguin42> om26er: Well got a patch to fix it in Ubuntu
<om26er> yeah thats a better route ofcoure
<penguin42> om26er: so I've been reporting them in debian and upstream if I can find upstream alive
<om26er> people will likely (atleast) reply to their emails i guess
<penguin42> only some of them
<om26er> penguin42, use your @ubuntu ID if got one ;)
<penguin42> hmm no I haven't, I guess I should get one
<penguin42> has enough email addresses
<user82> !info kernel-image
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in raring
<user82> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<FernandoMiguel> and back to VLC!
<FernandoMiguel> at least it doesnt suck as much as totem
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-02
<user82> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1 (raring), package size 1057 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<user82> @info vlc
<tiox> So what's the whole "So close" thing about? "So close, you can almost touch it" sounds like a smartphone release.
<tiox> Rather, a smartphone OS release.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<FernandoMiguel> watching Marc's video about ubuntu phone OS
<user82> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user82> when will newer linux versions finally be included in the daily build?
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-03
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<caravena> Helllo, My gnome-shell with Ubuntu 13.04 Freeze
<caravena> Now work with Unity, Unity not problem.
<caravena> *I'm working with Unity, Unity not problem.
<caravena> My LP https://launchpad.net/~caravena
<FernandoMiguel> anybody else experiencing lots of slow downs and disk usage?
<FernandoMiguel> Unpacking libtelepathy-logger3:amd64 (from .../libtelepathy-logger3_0.6.0-2~git1_amd64.deb) ...
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libtelepathy-logger3_0.6.0-2~git1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<FernandoMiguel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtelepathy-logger.so.3.2.0', which is also in package libtelepathy-logger2:amd64 0.6.0-1
<dkessel> FernandoMiguel, there's a bug for that already
<FernandoMiguel> cool
<FernandoMiguel> just purging the packages for now, and will re-install ubuntu-desktop meta next week :)
<dkessel> bug 1095745
<ubottu> bug 1095745 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "package libtelepathy-logger3 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095745
<dkessel> maybe you want to mark as "affects me"
<FernandoMiguel> it should be quick fix
<FernandoMiguel> no worries
<FernandoMiguel> have more serious bugs to look after
<FernandoMiguel> I don't even use empathy :)
<FernandoMiguel> I would really really like to track down what's causing the imense disk usage and slow downs on my laptops
<FernandoMiguel> it started on my work PC with a 7200 RPMs disk... but now, my home one with SSD is also being affected
<FernandoMiguel> I have times I can't use anything, such is the IO.
<bjsnider> fixing that is just a tweak to the control file
<dkessel> bjsnider, go ahead :)
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: you can force the install with dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<FernandoMiguel> hey hggdh, long time no see :) no worries. packages removed :D
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: one option is to install iotop, and monitor which program is hitting the disks
<bjsnider> no thanks
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: long time indeed :-) and you have been rather quiet in -pt ;-)
<FernandoMiguel> hggdh: iotop just shows disk flushes, jbsomething
<hggdh> well, so am I
<FernandoMiguel> I tend to close that tab :x
<FernandoMiguel>   288 be/3 root        0.00 B/s   15.15 K/s  0.00 %  0.94 % [jbd2/sda5-8]
<FernandoMiguel> something like this, but using 100%
<FernandoMiguel> but disk writes are about 3MB/s max
<hggdh> well, 15K/s is not that much
<hggdh> ah
<FernandoMiguel> it doesn't happen that often on my SSD device
<FernandoMiguel> but on the rotatory one  I have it every hour or so
<FernandoMiguel> something like updatedb will most certainly trigger it
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: that's the ext4 journal
<FernandoMiguel> I figured
<FernandoMiguel> could it be corrupted or full ?
<FernandoMiguel> wasn't there a huge bug a while ago about kernel/ext4?
<dkessel> the journal could get corrupted if you used some exotic, unsupported, mount options
<FernandoMiguel> dkessel: all stock
<FernandoMiguel> I'll try a fsck on it
<FernandoMiguel> although I think I already did, a month ago....
<FernandoMiguel> or mount it without journal...  I really really need to figure this out... can't use my machines....
<FernandoMiguel> kernel .37 is worse than .35.... that much I know for sure. when it gets really bad I reboot to .35 and it doesn't happen that often
<hggdh> well, you are not that bad. I cannot user 3.7.0-7 at all, bcmwl causes a kernel panic
<FernandoMiguel> hggdh: I had that too for a while
<FernandoMiguel> latest kernels seem to be okish
<FernandoMiguel> assuming wifi card is enabled on boot
<hggdh> not for me; I am stil on 3.7.0-5, and bcmwl 5
<dkessel> has the command name for "restricted drivers" changes? i am missing jockey-gtk ... ?
<hggdh> dkessel: yes, it is now under software-sources
<hggdh> at least for a while
<dkessel> hggdh, will bcmwl only cause a panic if i switch wifi on? because i need it too... what is the bug # for that?
<dkessel> hggdh, nevermind. found it
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<TheLordOfTime> are there Lubuntu 13.04 development images yet?
<TheLordOfTime> such that we can test the Lubuntu 13.04 environment (VMs)
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: sure, and zsync is a good way to get an image and keep it up-to-date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, if it would install in a VM correctly, i'd do it
<TheLordOfTime> unfortunately there's a VM installation problem.  no apport data though
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-05
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here know when 3.8 kernels are expected to start building in raring ?  Was going to go ahead and upgrade rather than re-install 12.10 to fix some random things but noticed that when perusing the kernel archives
<FunnyLookinHat> *package archives that is.
<FunnyLookinHat> I guess I could just use this if I _really_ wanted to be bleeding edge, eh?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8-rc2-raring/
<JohnTeddy> Will upgrades from 12.10  to 13.04 work?
<bazhang> now? or when it's released
<JohnTeddy> now
<bazhang> it's very early in the release cycle, so depends on your meaning of "works"
<bazhang> s/release/development/
<JohnTeddy> Is it like debian unstable, where the developers are actually using it.. so for the most part is is function.. the UI works, you can do stuff, etc. Sometime it breaks?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7.0.7.11 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<JohnTeddy> s/is is/it is/
<bazhang> tons of bug fixing and testing. not meant for production use. yeah
<JohnTeddy> sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnTeddy> Is that all I need to do, then update/dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2013-01-06
<penguin42> can anyone else on raring do a dmesg|grep -i taint
<bjsnider> penguin42, looking for non-free modules?
<penguin42> bjsnider: No, mine is saying lock debugging is disabled due to taint, but I'm not seeing any reason for the taint
<penguin42> that's bug 1096497
<ubottu> bug 1096497 in linux (Ubuntu) "Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint with no apparent cause" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096497
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here had issues with the live cd not booting?
<FunnyLookinHat> I've made several different images, with different USB disks to make sure it wasn't a hardware issue - and it'll freeze just as the mouse shows up
<Emanon> Hello everyone, I saw somewhere that 13.04 may be including bonding as an option in the network manager. Is this true?
<bekks> I hope they dont, since the practical caveats of setting up bonding cant be checked by the OS.
<Emanon> How so?
<bekks> You cant check "Fast Link" on Cisco Switches or LACP settings in general from the OS. You need your network admin to do so, and you should listen to his requirements BEFORE trying to set up bonding.
<bekks> In addition, you cant check the target use of bonding, like iSCSI, when setting up a bond, and thus you cant decide wether you roundrobin is a fairly bad idea or not.
<bekks> s/you r/r/
<Emanon> Ah. So in layman's terms, due to the lack of access to critical network resources it poses a risk of actually decreasing network performance rather than increasing it?
<bekks> What are layman's terms?
<bazhang> simplest explanation possible
<bekks> It even poses the risk of shutting down the entire network, since in distinct network setups, without your network administrator, you would couse a loop and thay *may* shut down your entire network.
<bazhang> using every day terminology
<Emanon> An attempt to avoid sesquipedalian loquaciousness bekks.
<bekks> Emanon: ah! :P
<Emanon> For there is indeed a predilection by the intelligentsia to engage in the manifestation of  prolix exposition through a buzzword disposition form of communication  notwithstanding the availability of more comprehensible, punctiliously  applicable, diminutive alternatives.
<penguin42> hmm my exaile install seems to have developed a behaviour where it hangs the first time it's run, kill it and restart and it's fine; somewhere in gstreamer
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42, ....BK doesn't highlight here , hence the delay in my reponse
<penguin42> no problem
<BluesKaj> installed opensuse 12.2 with KDE, on the partition that was meant fot 13.04. It's a nice fast stable distro altho the package management is a bit confusing to me .
<BluesKaj> bbl
<xapel> installed raring on my dell mini yesterday. Mouse pointer is stuck though. Any ideas?
<penguin42> is everything else happy - like does capslock work?
<xapel> keyboard does work, but I've not checked capslock specifically.
<xapel> I can check for you. Will that help you to diagnose?
<penguin42> no, I was just trying to understand if it was all hung
<penguin42> so everything works except the mouse pointer? Is that on a touchpad?  What happens if you plug a USB mouse in
<dkessel> i also have a dell mini (i have a 10, don't know about you...) i had that during install of raring yesterday... the touchpad wouldn't work. after rebooting and trying again, it did work though....
<trijntje> I cant find the app nitro in 13.04, do apps need to be ported to each release seperately or do I need to enable some extra repository?
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; nitro?
 * MrChrisDruif checks what it is.
<penguin42> can't find it at all in packages.
<trijntje> MrChrisDruif: it's an todo-list app
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nitro&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<trijntje> I know i have it installed in 12.10, so I was expecting it to be available for 13.04 as well
<MrChrisDruif> You didn't install it through an PPA?
<trijntje> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nitro/
<penguin42> that page is hopelessly confusing; it says it's free open source software, but it says license proprietary
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; +1
<trijntje> The licence is BSD
<rrva> whats a good linux hw support channel?
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: hth does one make a complaint/fix to one of those pages?
<trijntje> penguin42: and I think the 'free' is the price, as in beer
<penguin42> trijntje: It says free open source
<trijntje> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/worldofgoo/
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; I don't know, I'll ask in #ubuntu-community-team channel
<trijntje> ah, in the description of the app itself you mean
<penguin42> yeh
<trijntje> I'd say BSD is not proprietary, so the licensing information in the software center is wrong
<penguin42> but then if it's bsd, why is it in there as opposed to a normal package we can see in packages?
<trijntje> I guess because it was written as an 'app' for ubuntu, so it is in the 'app' categorie which is not like normal FOSS software
<mechanism> hello, tried to install raring(mac version) on mackbook pro, and when proceeding to installation, firs screen is language - is okay, I'm selected english, then select options like install mp3 codecs and video drivers selected to install click, next and it's show me forever loading cursor and nothing more and still window with proprietary drivers selector. tried to unselect after reboot, but still the same - it's stopping on same screen. what sh
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; "<mhall119> it's possible it was submitted to the software center under a proprietary license so they could use the consumer-apps review process rather than the ARB review process"
<MrChrisDruif> Where ARB is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard
<trijntje> mechanism: I think your message is too long. It got truncated after "on same screen. what sh"
<mechanism> installation stops always on 2nd step
<MrChrisDruif> Which might have been a good decision, seeing the Review Process seems dead according to mhall119
<mechanism> I'm python/django developer and ubuntu better suits my needs so I wanted to replace mac os x on my macbook pro with ubuntu but it's won't installing =(
<MrChrisDruif> mechanism; we miss a part of your first message.
<mechanism> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1503910/
<mhall119> the archives have been slow today, I noticed that earlier
<mhall119> maybe everybody is upgrading
<mechanism> because runs on apache not on nginx hehe
<mechanism> on apache everything is slow
<trijntje> mechanism: raring is still in beta phase, why not install 12.10, which is the latest stable release
<trijntje> MrChrisDruif, mhall119 thanks, that makes sense
<trijntje> still, when will nitro be available for 13.04?
<mhall119> trijntje: when the developer submits it for 13.04, which will be after the Extras archive opens for 13.04, which I think happens around beta time
<mechanism> yep 12.10 installing properly, but I wanted all latest packages for development so decided to install raring. I'm always used ubuntu alphas/bets on my pc, but it's won't install on mackbook pro.
<mechanism> I'll download next build and will try again then. might be everything will be fixed there
<trijntje> mechanism: that could be, I know the testing team has few people who are able to test the mac images
<trijntje> you could also try installing 12.10, and then upgrade to 13.04
<mechanism> I can't see mac version for 12.10 =( and when it's installed there's none any video drivers
<mechanism> when installing regular 64 bit verision there's none any video drivers available*
<mechanism> 1 have 2 video cards intel built into processor and another one.
<trijntje> mechanism: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<mechanism> thanxx
<MrChrisDruif> You could also install 12.10 and then upgrade to 13.10 with sudo do-release-upgrade -d if I remember correctly
<mechanism> yes I remember how to upgrade. I did it on pc
<mechanism> upgrade to raring command different than earlier
<mechanism> btw gimme the link to mac testing team I'll join if possible
<mechanism> I mean ubuntu on mac*
<FernandoMiguel> Boas
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-30
<ThomasB> sup
<SaberX01> Well, side-by-side 12.04  -to- 14.04 install went smooth, up and running in like 15 mins tops :-)
<SaberX01> First blaring question is, what's with all this Amazon Stuff?
<SaberX01> Ahh, Untiy-Lens-Shopping .. LOL .. that gotta go :-)
<ThomasB> hi
<ThomasB> yeah
<ThomasB> the amazon stuff
<ThomasB> bleh
<SaberX01> Actually, after reading Mark S. comments on it .. I tried a few queries, came back with some descent results, just has the appearence of being paid, but I guess it's not.
<sorta-noob> Been like a year since I ran Ubuntu. Just installed the new daily for 14.04. It's using the "new" gallium drivers. This is by far the best my AMD A8-3850 has run in any linux. Never again fglrx.....
<xubunteador14> Hi xubuntu and ubuntu developpers, i have xubuntu14 on my netbook, i have not added any ppa, and yesterday after upgrade I get this outpput error on con sole after apt-get upgrade:
<xubunteador14> Configurando libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 (0~git20131104-1) ...
<xubunteador14> update-alternatives: error: la ruta alternativa /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtxc_dxtn_s2tc.so.0 no existe
<xubunteador14> dpkg: error al procesar libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 (--configure):
<xubunteador14>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<xubunteador14> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<xubunteador14>  libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386
<xubunteador14> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xubunteador14> the error is spanish but i hope is understable
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xubunteador14> Hi
<xubunteador14> bye bye everyone, hope my error notification helps developpers, Byeeee
<alkisg> Any known blockers with today's livecd?
<BluesKaj> alkisg, blockers?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: e.g. kernel panics, xorg not loading, lightdm crashing... stuff like that
<alkisg> So that I would then download the daily cd from last week or something
<BluesKaj> alkisg, a lot depends on your HW
<alkisg> BluesKaj: sure, I was talking about known critical issues that affect all installations
<BluesKaj> had no probs with the daily a couple of weeks ago
<BluesKaj> and all updates/upgrades and dist-upgrades have worked well so far
<alkisg> Thank you
<mar77i> anyone here willing to help me with this wireless keyboard? so. it works logging in with "guest", and also when clicking on the (only) keyboard layout in the top right menu...
<mar77i> but lightdm has trouble working with it "from the start", whatever that is
<mar77i> will attempt to copy my xorg.conf settings to it
<trism> mar77i: bug 1260223
<ubottu> bug 1260223 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "randomly is not possible to enter the password [init: indicator-sync main process ended, respawning ]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260223
<trism> mar77i: might be related to bug 1255719 as well
<ubottu> bug 1255719 in indicator-sync (Ubuntu) "Upstart job keeps respawing indicator-sync on the greeter" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255719
<mar77i> hmm. the cursor *does* blink here
<mar77i> also a *helping* workaround is to actively choose the keyboard layout. from then on it works
<mar77i> this has been suggested in #11
<mar77i> on 1260223
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-31
<lfaraone> I'm running apport-cli on a crash report, but after I choose 's' to send, a browser window to report the bug doens't appear. How can I actually file a bug on a crash rather than just report the issue to the crash db?
<holstein> !bug | lfaraone
<ubottu> lfaraone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lfaraone> holstein: thanks :) but in this case, I want to file a bug from a program crash, and include the crash information in the report.
<lfaraone> historically, the "report a problem" dialog would open up launchpad if I submitted the report.
<holstein> lfaraone: ok.. i would check for other ways in the wiki listing. other than those other ways, im not sure what to suggest
<holstein> you can always just do the entire thing manually online
<elfy> might be able to re-enable apport - I'll try and find the info
<elfy> lfaraone: what is /etc/default/apport set to ?
<elfy> oh - think there is another file too
<elfy> lfaraone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later
<elfy> I had the same issue at the start of the cycle - when it's still disabled, had to do that to get apport to work
<lfaraone> elfy: I had to disable reporting to errors.u.c by editing /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotus|trusty> where can i find if trim is enabled in 14.04?
<lotus|trusty> i've read an article trusty would enable by default
<lotus|trusty> nvm i found it :http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/12/ubuntu-14-04-lts-supports-trim-ssd-drives/
<kaimast> Hi i have the following error when I try to build the online accounts setup for utouch ":-1: error: Package SystemSettings not found"
<kaimast> i have no idea what package qtcreator is talking about.. any help?
<trism> kaimast: I see the qml in ubuntu-system-settings but you might need libsystemsettings-dev too
<kaimast> trism: thanks! that did it :)
<trism> kaimast: if those don't work you may want to ask in #ubuntu-touch they might be more likely to know
<trism> kaimast: oh excellent
<kaimast> Now I get "`Ubuntu/../ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client/module/qmldir', needed by `Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Client.0.1/libOnlineAccountsClient.so'". any ideas?
<trism> kaimast: I would guess one of these packages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.2~+14.04.20131205-0ubuntu1 , qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 seems to have the qmldir but in a different path
<kaimast> Thanks trism but that didn't do it. I wonder if i even can build this project "standalone" or if I have to build the whole UOA stack together.
<trism> kaimast: what are you trying to build specifically?
<kaimast> trsim: i want to build/run this project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<kaimast> trism *
<trism> kaimast: ahh then it would be pretty circular to use those packages as deps, to build from the command line all you should need is an: apt-get build-dep ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts;
<trism> kaimast: I don't know if building from qtcreator would require extra deps
<kaimast> that didn't help
<kaimast> but it seems like the qtcreator project is just broken
<kaimast> running qmake && make works
<trism> could be
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-01
<ThomasB> 2014 is the year of Linux on the desktop :p
<paddy> mobile devides are booming too much
<paddy> devices even
<bekks> ThomasB: Like all the years before? :P
<ThomasB> bekks, exactly
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year to all
<ThomasB> happy new year to you too BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thanks ThomasB, let's hope it is a happy one, wasn't sorry to see 2013 go ...not a good for our circle
<ThomasB> why?
<BluesKaj> accidents, health problems amongst our friends and family
<ThomasB> sorry to hear :(
<BluesKaj> well, on the mend at least, and no loss of life , thank God
<ThomasB> That's good!
<ThomasB> I think 2014 is going to be a great year
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have that feeling too , no logic behind it , just intuition
<ThomasB> yep, same here :p
<BluesKaj> having a problem with this laptop screen blanking out when HDMI is connected to the TV, the video and audio to the TV works fine. Think it's due to the difference in resolution, the laptop screen can't handle 1920x1080
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does xrandr say?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: and is it set to mirror displays?
<BluesKaj> \
<BluesKaj> penguin42, HDMI isn't connected
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well I'd say do an xrandr, connect the hdmi  and then do xrandr again and see what happens
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.kde.org/p7bfc8e33, ok this without HDMI
<penguin42> ok, that's all peachy
<BluesKaj> odd, now the HDMI doesn't work , but the laptop screen still does
<penguin42> good to have a variety of symptoms right ?
<penguin42> so what does xrandr say now?
<BluesKaj> well,for some reason the TV has the video now , and the laptop just went blank , hang on while I djusthe fonts etc
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.kde.org/p984d9870 with HDMI working
<penguin42> ok, so that's HDMI on, but LCD off?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> right, so what happens if you go to the GUI and enable the internal LCD as well?  I suggest putting it on the right of the HDMI output (or above/below it) but not on the left
<BluesKaj> trying to m,ake the fonts readable from 10ft away :)
<ThomasB> BluesKaj, try ubuntu tweak for taht
<ThomasB> *that
<BluesKaj> ThomasB, KDE here , the LCD is restored on the laptop , but now I lost the desktop on theTV , looks like a separate desktop output ...this could be interesting, but because I use a mouse witht laptop I no longer have it on the LCD , but it works on the TVHDMI output
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So you should be able to do it from the kde screen stuff, otherwise you can do it with the xrandr from the commandline
<BluesKaj> toggling the output wasn't a good idea ,prefer a clone if available
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Note there are some problems with 1366x panels when adding a 2nd display, if it's on the left the one on the right doesn't stand much chance of being right
<BluesKaj> restored the desktop on the HDMI, by turning off the toggle primary output on the laptop screen
<BluesKaj> I can switch between the 2 screens in system settings>display , but there's no clone option , which is surprising
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I don't think much of the new GUI stuff
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's pretty poor compared to the Gnome one
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think if you drag them so they overlap it might do the trick
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But I doubt it'll allow a clone of different res anyway
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well, I'm compromising by buying this laptop instead of new desktop for HTPC use , the desktop is getting old , altho a plain jane desktop these daus would probly work fine as a media server
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> the duasl resolutions output works , but the HDMI reverts to a new desktop with the panel at the top and none of the default desktop settings ...strange
<BluesKaj> err dual
<BluesKaj> when I think about it that may be a good thing , if I can different desktop settings on each output
<BluesKaj> have
<paddy> basically, new packages can flow in until the freeze happens and that is when the alpha turns into a beta release, right?
<BluesKaj> paddy, depends which ubuntu flavour , Alpha 2 – January 23rd for ubuntu flavours, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<paddy> ah, hmmm
<ikonia> I'd be surprised if they hit that looking at how things are
<BluesKaj> ikonia, really ? 14.04 here on Kubuntu seems ok so far. Despite the nvidia driver probs some have after upgrades my setup is running well.
<BluesKaj> nomodeset had be removed for the 331 driver to be recognized tho
<BluesKaj> nvidia-331 that is
<bekks> how do i get rid of those *.efi.signed kernel images on my totally non-efi capable laptop?
<holstein> i suppose you can always install whatever kernel you want.. i wouldnt expect any performance hit in having a signed kernel
<bekks> Thats not the point ;) How do I get rid of those unwanted kernel images which ship with the stock tahr linux-image package?
<bekks> I dont have EFI, I cannot even use them.
<holstein> i would just remove them, and use ones i prefer
<bekks> So how do I "remove" them using the package management system while leaving the non-EFI images untouched?
<holstein> i would install whatever kernel i prefer.. if its in the repos, i would use a package manager.. after booting into that kernel, i would remove the one i dont want
<bekks> The only kernel package installed is linux-image. Now what?
<holstein> bekks: decide what kernel you want, and how to obtain it, and put it on your system
<bekks> Again: the only kernel package installed is "linux-image". Ho do I get rid of vmlinuz.efi.signed without touching vmlinuz - and without using rm?
<holstein> bekks: i would boot from the kernel i want to run, and remove the packages i dont want
<bekks> How do you remove "the packages" if only ONE PACKAGE is installed?
<bekks> And that ONE package is shiiping both, vmlinuz and vmlinuz.efi.signed?
<TJ-> bekks: Does it come from "linux-signed-image-3.12.0-7-generic"
<bekks> TJ-: Indeed.I am just wondering why that package gets installed on a non-EFI system then.
<holstein> bekks: AFAIK, the kernels are signed.. they will just be signed, and i dont think there is a reason to maintain a non-signed version. you might have to ask the kernel team
<bekks> holstein: Then the question would be why there is a unsigned vmlinuz and a unsigned linux-image package, along with a signed one.
<holstein> bekks: early days? fail-over? you'd have to ask the kernel folks.. i think that would be the most definitive answer, since "its not going to hurt performance" doesnt seem to be what you are looking for
<bekks> signed kernel do not have any advantages on non-EFI systems.
<TJ-> bekks: Do you have mythbuntu-live installed?
<holstein> bekks: i didnt mean to imply it had any advantage
<bekks> TJ-: No, I have a Ubuntu 14.04 installation where I additionally installed kubuntu-, lubuntu- and xubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> bekks: Use "apt-cache rdepends ..." to review the path leading up the dependency chain ... start with "apt-cache rdepends linux-signed-image-3.8.0-19-generic"
<bekks> TJ-: Ok, will do.
<bekks> TJ-: I can see that dependency path, but non of those packages are installed.
<TJ-> bekks: Was it a fresh install? If so, maybe the installer has it seeded?
<bekks> TJ-: Yeah, the installation is just a few days old.
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-02
<Rovanion> Are there Nvidia drivers for 14.04 at this point?
<whatisthematrix> Rovanion: i would think so. i think there's nvidia-319 drivers
<holstein> Rovanion: you should be able to use whatever nvidia provides
<whatisthematrix> there's nvidia-331 drivers
<whatisthematrix> !info nvidia-331
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 26949 kB, installed size 127722 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Rovanion> Thank you for your answer!
<whatisthematrix> and there 304's, and 173's
<whatisthematrix> Rovanion: sure, you're welcome
<Rovanion> Would you deem it to be stable enough for daily use at this point? I've helped out with pre-release debugging before but this is earlier than the last LTS I jumped on.
<holstein> Rovanion: no
<holstein> Rovanion: its testing
<whatisthematrix> on the Ubuntu desktop i would say no. but i've used Kde and Xfce and seem to have pretty good stability. also...
<Rovanion> Well I'm on awesome so I would just be testing standalone apps.
<Rovanion> And then awesome of course.
<holstein> even if it were stable as a rock today, its not guaranteed to be that way til its released, and may not be that way later
<whatisthematrix> i just got done working a long time on compiling/configuring, and  hacking my system to get Enlightenment 0.18.1(e18) compiled and installed
<whatisthematrix> and it crashed(sigsegv) at first when trying to access menu items when i first fired it up. but after that i rebooted and it sure is nice! been using it for a few hours and it's seems stable, so far
<holstein> and it may be.. but its not what you use if you want stable..
<whatisthematrix> but it isn't available in trusty... but there's Motif, Cinnamon(i haven't tried it), WindowMaker, IceWM, etc, etc
<Rovanion> Perhaps waiting for the debian import freeze is a good idea as most major system changes should have stopped by then.
<whatisthematrix> Rovanion: what do you mostly use your sytem for?
<whatisthematrix> system*
<Rovanion> whatisthematrix: Normal desktop use, surf the web, programming.
<Rovanion> On my desktop and laptop that is :P
<Rovanion> My server on the other hand won't see an upgrade until summer I'd venture.
<whatisthematrix> Rovanion: same here. so, i'd recommend it then. i'm loving it anyway. i just recommend not using the ubuntu desktop in it. at least from what i have tried and can tell.
<whatisthematrix> you could install it, and then install other window managers to use
<whatisthematrix> up to you though. only you can decide ;-)
<Rovanion> Normally install from minimal either way
<Rovanion> When I feel fancy I even install a display manager :P
<whatisthematrix> i don't mind minimal, but i like eye-candy as well :)
<Rovanion> whatisthematrix: Minimal as in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Rovanion> Everything is fetched from the net during install.
<whatisthematrix> roger that
<whatisthematrix> cool
<Rovanion> Since I don't install any meta-package like ubuntu-desktop I'll end up with only the packages I like.
<Rovanion> Not that it matters but my current install is 2.4Gig of which LaTeX is 1.2 or something like that.
<Rovanion> !info texlive-full
<ubottu> texlive-full (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.20131219-1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 91 kB
<Rovanion> Well that says nothing.
<whatisthematrix> Rovanion: if you decide to download and install it, and install X-Windows and graphical stuff i should tell you of a niggle i ran into when i installed it about two and a half months ago
<whatisthematrix> i don't know if you  run into the same issue now or not
<whatisthematrix> but i had to run this command to fix the problem of widget icons not being displayed, they were like a box with a red 'x' in them or something
<whatisthematrix> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common
<Rovanion> I'll think of that if the problem comes up, thanks
<whatisthematrix> sure, yw
<whatisthematrix> what were you wanting to know about texlive? the version?
<Rovanion> Installed size, of coures it only showed the installed size of the meta data which means little.
<whatisthematrix> yep
<whatisthematrix> you'd need a more specific package
<whatisthematrix> !info texlive-latex-base
<ubottu> texlive-latex-base (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: LaTeX fundamental packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20131219-1 (trusty), package size 809 kB, installed size 7765 kB
<whatisthematrix> !info texlive-base
<ubottu> texlive-base (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Essential programs and files. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20131219-1 (trusty), package size 15788 kB, installed size 43096 kB
<Rovanion> When I Install texlive-full apt-get cites something like 1.2G installed size, you could try it on yours.
<Rovanion> If you don't already have it installed like I do.
<whatisthematrix> i have a number of the packages under 'texlive-full' already installed
<Rovanion> Oh well.
<Rovanion> Right, on my server texlive-full would pull down an extra 2G of installed packages
<whatisthematrix> roger
<whatisthematrix> i'm looking at it in 'aptitude', and i have a good number of them already installed. a few of them just got installed last night when i was installing some things, and one of the 'doc' packages for it was
<whatisthematrix> a 314 MB download
<whatisthematrix> might have been this one...  texlive-latex-extra-doc
<whatisthematrix> !info texlive-latex-extra-doc
<ubottu> texlive-latex-extra-doc (source: texlive-extra): TeX Live: Documentation files for texlive-latex-extra. In component main, is optional. Version 2013.20131219-1 (trusty), package size 306350 kB, installed size 428548 kB
<gno1404> hi, I'm trying 14.04 with gnome - is there a way to add keyboard layout shortcuts?   it's not working for me
<gno1404> it was hard enough to 'choose' what keys but when I try them, nothing happens
<gno1404> I added another language so I just want to toggle to the other and back
<whatisthematrix> hopefully someone can help you with that. i don't know anything about modifying keyboard shortcuts. i've never done it anyway.
<gno1404> maybe it doesn't work with live media or?
<whatisthematrix> there's the following utility/app, but i don't know anything about it
<whatisthematrix> !info gkbd-capplet
<ubottu> gkbd-capplet (source: libgnomekbd): GNOME Panel applet for libgnomekbd. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 50 kB
<gno1404> whatisthematrix: thanks, good to know
<whatisthematrix> gno1404: yeah, maybe not. for instance, i don't know if you can get that app installed while running the livecd
<gno1404> whatisthematrix:  I can't use Kubuntu 13.10 with my smartphone so I'm trying Ubuntu 14.04
<gno1404> it connects okay and I can load pics from it in image viewer so that's good
<gno1404> just checking other things out now
<gno1404> I install extra languages so I was curious how the shortcuts worked
<whatisthematrix> roger. i've found the ubuntu desktop to be unstable in 14.04, so i use other window managers. i've used 'kde 4.12.0' some in 14.04
<gno1404> yeah?
<gno1404> interesting
<whatisthematrix> want to hear something more interesting? ;-)
<gno1404> I'm trying to figure out if is could be related to a kernel ver. issue but only speculating
<gno1404> yeah, sure ;-)
<whatisthematrix> okay
<whatisthematrix> i worked on this starting last night, and then for many hours today
<gno1404> oh no ;-)
<gno1404> know how that is... sigh
<whatisthematrix> i worked hard on compiling/configuring and hacking my system for a long time to get Enlightenment 0.18.1 compiled  and installed on trusty 14.04
<gno1404> oh nice
<whatisthematrix> man, it was quite a bear, but i finally got it!
<gno1404> you are starting to like the ligher window managers? ;)
<whatisthematrix> using  it now of course. seems fairly stable, other than when i first fired it up. had a crash/sigsev. but since i rebooted it's seems very good/nice
<gno1404> not familiar with that one
<whatisthematrix> i like a lot of the window managers/desktop environments
<whatisthematrix> not all of them. i once tried olvwm and i was like, yuk
<whatisthematrix> but i don't mind something like Motif(mwm) or WindowMaker, but probably prefer IceWM over those two
<gno1404> I tried fluxbox a long time ago when I messed around with mythtv ;-D
<whatisthematrix> i've never tried fluxbox or openbox
<whatisthematrix> i just installed Cinnamon with aptitude today for the heck of it, but haven't tried it yet
<whatisthematrix> i've seen a number of people talking about it though
<gno1404> how do you like it?
<whatisthematrix> how do i like 14.04?
<gno1404> I also have mint installed with cinammon but since the upgrade, I cannot open my photos with any image viewer
<gno1404> I have to use gimp
<gno1404> I meant, how do you like the cinnamon DE?
<whatisthematrix> if you mean Cinnamon, as i said, i installed it but i haven't ever tried it or used it yet. i've seen other people talking about it though. so i thought i'd install it
<gno1404> kubuntu was my main OS but I cannot get my android phone detected at all - so I am trying out 14.04 with Gnome ;)
<gno1404> oh, I see
<whatisthematrix> but for now, i'm going to use e18 for while since it took so much work!
<gno1404> understandable!
<whatisthematrix> going to enjoy it for a good while ;-)
<whatisthematrix> ya, cheers :)
<gno1404> looks interesting but I don't like spending lots of time on configuring stuff :D
<whatisthematrix> i like compiling and configuring stuff, somewhat
<gno1404> it's okay sometimes if in the mood ;)
<whatisthematrix> rgr
<whatisthematrix> i think it's one of the great things about gnu/linux, it comes with a compiler, for free
<gno1404> that's true
<whatisthematrix> and nothing is hidden
<whatisthematrix> you can look at anything
<gno1404> plus, you should be good at setting up Enlightenment :)
<whatisthematrix> well, i'm more knowledgeable/experienced now i can say. but still no expert i don't think. it certainly took me a bit of trial and error
<Munchor> Hi there
<Munchor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676584/
<Munchor> Getting that on a 14.04 daily build, any ideas?
<whatisthematrix> hello
<whatisthematrix> i might be able to help with that
<Munchor> great
<whatisthematrix> let me look at it for a bit
<whatisthematrix> interesting. i don't show that i have an '8.6' version available to install. 8.5 is available
<whatisthematrix> i'm updating my apt just to see if 8.6 has just come available
<whatisthematrix> anyway....
<whatisthematrix> if you would try the following
<whatisthematrix> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Munchor> I have a tk8.4.deb and a tk8.6.deb
<Munchor> tk8.4_8.4.20-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Munchor> tk8.6_8.6.1-3_amd64.deb
<whatisthematrix> okay
<whatisthematrix> what happens if you try...  sudo apt-get remove tcl8.6 tcl8.6-lib tk8.6 tk8.6-lib
<whatisthematrix> ahh! 8.6 is in my list now. 8.6 versions of tcl/tk are brand spanking new. i updated a few hours ago and they weren't available then
<whatisthematrix> i think the system should be installing 'libtk8.6' instead of 'tk8.6-lib'
<whatisthematrix> that is also a recent change. a change in the name of the packages. mine were replaced with the new package name just a few hours ago, but for 8.5
<Munchor> So just unlucky time to upgrade here?
<whatisthematrix> maybe... what happens if you try? --> sudo apt-get -f install
<Munchor> the output from paste.ubuntu.com I sent you earlier
<Munchor> is from apt-get -f install
<Munchor> which I ran after upgrade -f failed with a similar error
<whatisthematrix> okay, roger
<Munchor> which I ran after a normal update/upgrade with that error too
<whatisthematrix> hang on a moment
<whatisthematrix> do --> sudo  apt-get -d install libtcl8.6 libtk8.6
<whatisthematrix> let me know when they are downloaded
<whatisthematrix> if they aren't already
<Munchor> >Download complete and in download only mode
<whatisthematrix> okay. now you may get error message, but try the normal command first --> sudo dpkg -i libtcl8.6*.deb libtk8.6*.deb
<Munchor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676643/
<whatisthematrix> i'm thinking you're going to need to force something to get stuff working. but try that first
<whatisthematrix> what happens if you try the command it suggested in your first pastebin?  -->  sudo apt-get autoremove tcl8.6-lib tk8.6-lib
<holstein> thats the way i usually deal with those.. just remove til i get "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error
<Munchor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676662/
<Munchor> won't let me remove packages? huh
<whatisthematrix> holstein: roger that. i'd rather avoid having to use a "--force-overwrite", but i've done it  many times before to get something straightened out
<holstein> what did apt-get -f install do Munchor ?
<whatisthematrix> Munchor: okay, one moment
<Munchor> holstein, before I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6676584/
<Munchor> Should I try again?
<holstein> Munchor: there is no "should".. this is unreleased software
<whatisthematrix> Munchor: do --> sudo dpkg --force-depends -r tcl8.6-lib tk8.6-lib
<Munchor> true holstein that's right
<whatisthematrix> Munchor: then do --> sudo apt-get install libtcl8.6 libtk8.6
<holstein> Munchor: what triggered the install of those packages? try and remove whatever is pulling those in as well
<holstein> Munchor: i assume you have tried simply "apt-get autoremove"
<Munchor> whatisthematrix, that seems to have worked
<Munchor> I just ran an update/upgrade and it worked just fine after that
<whatisthematrix> Munchor: cool, cheers m8
<Munchor> Do you mind, though, explaining me what the first command did? I realize it is looking for dependencies of those two packages
<Munchor> But what is it doing to them?
<whatisthematrix> it seemd to think your system still depended on having tcl8.6-lib & tk8.6-lib. but those have  been replaced by new packages named... libtcl8.6 libtk8.6
<Munchor> oh I see
<whatisthematrix> if by the first command you mean --> sudo dpkg --force-depends -r tcl8.6-lib tk8.6-lib
<Munchor> The rename makes perfect sense btw
<whatisthematrix> that tells it to remove them regardless of dpkg thinking something depends upon them.
<whatisthematrix> okay, cool
<whatisthematrix> i've just looked at my latest updates, and if i go to upgrade, i think i'm going to have something similar to what happened to you Munchor. i haven't run the upgrade yet
<whatisthematrix> but something looks amiss in aptitude at fist glance
<whatisthematrix> first*
<Munchor> Yeah it might happen to a lot more people
<whatisthematrix> Yep..
<whatisthematrix> hi there lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: hello mate, how are you?
<whatisthematrix> doing okay here. how are you?
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: great, i installed trusty on my desktop
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: lookin rock solid to me
<whatisthematrix> awesome!
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: did you have an ssd onboard?
<whatisthematrix> no
<lotuspsychje> ok
<whatisthematrix> did you install 14.04/trusty on ssd?
<whatisthematrix> i assume you did
<lotuspsychje> yes, got both ssd on desktop/netbook
<whatisthematrix> nice. very fast then?
<lotuspsychje> its because ive read article about trusty enable TRIM by default cron job now
<lotuspsychje> its rocketfast
<whatisthematrix> sweet
<lotuspsychje> boot under 5sec
<whatisthematrix> wow!
<whatisthematrix> that is fast
<lotuspsychje> sudo halt -p in 3sec
<whatisthematrix> rgr
<whatisthematrix> mine shuts down pretty darn fast even with the regular hard drive i have. but it doesn't boot in anywhere near 5 seconds
<lotuspsychje> you got query on?
<whatisthematrix> oh, i didn't notice. one moment
<lotuspsychje> someone might know the packagename of that ubuntu browser?
<lotuspsychje> !info webbrowser-app
<ubottu> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22+14.04.20131107-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 585 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: this one mate
<lotuspsychje> seems like its meant for touch support also :p
<whatisthematrix> oh
<whatisthematrix> ic
<whatisthematrix> you like it then?
<lotuspsychje> very
<lotuspsychje> its fast and simple
<whatisthematrix> cool. well, i'll have to check it out!
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 alpha
<lotuspsychje> during install it shows 13.10, but after setup you can see 14.04 on lsb release
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: about the browser: http://iloveubuntu.net/web-browser-app-implemented-default-ubuntu-1404
<whatisthematrix> not sure why you're putting that link up for me. i'm already running 14.04. that is the address i used to d/l it it when i did. i'll check out  the browser link  though  for sure
<lotuspsychje> are you on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> oh so you just didnt find the webbrowser yet then?
<whatisthematrix> i just wasn't aware of it. i use  FF
<lotuspsychje> yeah me too
<whatisthematrix> i love FF and donate to it, if that tells you anything
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> surely FF is secure to browse
<whatisthematrix> if you want to check it out, here's a screenshot of Enlightenment 0.18.1 with terminology 0.4.0
<whatisthematrix> http://tinypic.com/r/153s3fc/5
<lotuspsychje> oh nicely!
<lotuspsychje> love ubuntu eyecandy :p
<lotuspsychje> you should screenshot to deviantart
<whatisthematrix> ya, me too! i don't mind minimal, but i also like eye-candy
<lotuspsychje> lemme show mine
<whatisthematrix> okay!
<lotuspsychje> whatisthematrix: http://oi42.tinypic.com/2jerzva.jpg
<whatisthematrix> sweet :)
<mortal> let's see if it breaks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ThomasB> oshi-
<ThomasB> my forward and back icons in firefox are different since i updated
<paddy> although i set they german keyboard layout during the installation and also manually after it in the system settings, the layout is not in use
<paddy> against what package do i file the bug report?
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-03
<Fudge> probably ubiquity paddy
<gnomguy> I just had a continuous noise... any report of something like this?
<gnomguy> I had to reboot... nothing stopped it... it was ongoing
<Hydr0p0nX> not sure if this is a pre-release question or not but, i'd like to install the saucy hwe on 12.04, I don't see the Xorg portion in the repositories though, just the kernel... Is there another repository I should be looking at ?
<ThomasB> rhythmbox on 14.04 needs my last.fm integration asap
<ThomasB> can't scrobble :(
<randomcpp> is there anything wrong if I set a daily cron job for fstrim in trusty? I know trim is enabled in trusty, but as weekly job IIRC
<lotuspsychje> randomcpp: TRIM should be enabled by default cron job
<lotuspsychje> having it daily is not bad
<lotuspsychje> you can manually TRIM every day aswell
<lotuspsychje> man fstrim
<lotuspsychje> randomcpp: pm me for other ssd tweaks mate
<randomcpp> lotuspsychje, I know that, but I'm new to SSD I wanted to know if there were some contraindications
<sandGorgon> lotuspsychje, can you send me your SSD tweaks as well? or pastebin it and post here. would really appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> sandGorgon: see pm :p
<cortez> so trusty is running xorg server 1.14, right?
<bazhang> !find xorg-server
<ubottu> File xorg-server found in openvas-plugins-dfsg, xdiagnose, xserver-xorg-dev
<bazhang> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-dev (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.14.5-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 199 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<bazhang> yep
<cortez> thanks, bazhang. now how do i make ubottu tell us the rationale for that? ;)
<cortez> i.e. i've seen 1.15 in the wild on other distros
<bazhang> cortez, I'd try the mailing lists for that
<cortez> at least i think i have...
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<cortez> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alnr> after upgrade to 14.04, my system boots to grub rescue, file not found. solved by F12 boot menu, boot from 2nd hard drive. what should I do to repair the boot process (tried to install boot-repair from ppa but not found)
<alnr> i'm guessing boot-repair isnt available yet for 14.04
<holstein> alnr: you can run it from a live CD
<Allison43> alnr, boot repair is it's own OS not a package in ubuntu
<Allison43> use on alive media, cd or usb
<alnr> Allison43: oh, becuase i have seen a boot-repair package in ppa yannubuntu
<alnr> Allison43: ok usb would be a lot less pain than cd, thanks
<holstein> alnr: you can run the software from a liveCD.. it will pick up os's, such as 14.04, or windows, or whatever
<Allison43> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Allison43> alnr,^
<holstein> or, just add it to whatever live CD you have handy... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<alnr> Allison43: thanks a lot. i'll have to brush off my usb-key making skills.
<Allison43> well, if you can buirn a cd it's abit easier
<roothorick> the wifi picker in the installer is broken. Clicking "Connect" does absolutely nothing. I can connect to networks just fine via the gnome-shell bar so it's not a driver issue
<Gilligan94> Hi I intend to chuck the 14.04 dailies on a spare drive to watch it's progress, I'll be dual booting it with Windows 8.1, what do I need to do to get it to boot the USB in UEFI mode so that the bootloader installs correctly?
<Allison43> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Allison43> Gilligan94,^
<roothorick> sigh. powernow-k8 managed to creep back into the kernel
<bekks> Kill it with fire.
<roothorick> Is there a way to disable powernow-k8 with it builtin as it is in the normal kernels, or do I have to build my own kernel?
<bekks> Blacklist the module.
<roothorick> it's not a module.
<bekks> It doubt it is compiled into the kernel.
<roothorick> it is, in fact, compiled into the kernel
<roothorick> config-3.12.0-7-generic: CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y
<roothorick> I want to use phc-k8 so this is a problem
<bekks> Then you have to recompile the kernel.
<roothorick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/355232
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355232 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "acpi-cpufreq/powernow-k8 should not be built-in into the kernel image" [Low,In progress]
<roothorick> this is actually a BFD for me as HP in their infinite wisdom designed this laptop in such a way that the CPU can't be run at full power and voltage for an extended period of time without overheating
<roothorick> but I can safely undervolt the proc A LOT, and it reduces the heat enough to maintain full load at the full 2.0Ghz indefinitely
<roothorick> what the... why are you building the deprecated SpeedStep driver at all!?
<roothorick> thermal-throttled kernel compile. Truly, this is hell.
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-04
<Hydr0p0nX> i'd like to install the saucy (13.10) hwe on 12.04, I don't see the Xorg portion in the repositories though, just the kernel... Is there another repository I should be looking at ?
<Beldar> Hydr0p0nX, This is the 14.04 channel
<Hydr0p0nX> is 12.04.4 not considered pre-release as well ?
<Beldar> use #ubuntu
<Beldar> no
<Beldar> might be but this is not the correct channel is all
<Hydr0p0nX> I asked in #ubuntu and it seemed like no one was aware of a 13.10 hwe for it, so thought i'd try here ...
<Hydr0p0nX> sorry
<Beldar> Hydr0p0nX, What your wanting to do in a broad sense is outside of support as well.
<Beldar> just install 13.10, dual boot it if needed.
<Hydr0p0nX> 13.10 has problems with my usb devices
<Hydr0p0nX> I have a workaround that works on 12.04, but i can't test on 13.10 since my mouse and keyboard are iffy at best
<Beldar> Hydr0p0nX, we can have this conversation on #ubuntu if needed.
<pero> anyone else notice numix is broken on xubuntu? i just installed today's nightly and the active window always is red
<pero> anyone have an idea why my laptop's fans run a lot lounder on xubuntu daily than debian xfce with just chromium open?
<roothorick> I take it suspend/hibernate is very, um, broken, in 14.04 right now. Firstly pm-utils weren't installed at all by default, secondly the black screen of death is back, thirdly hibernate doesn't resume at all
<roothorick> oh that's extra lovely, apt-get wants to blindly clobber my modified kernel :/
<roothorick> I guess I was rather naive about the stability of A1
<Fudge> anyone noticed cpufreqd not working
<Fudge> bug #1162160
<ubottu> bug 1162160 in cpufreqd (Ubuntu) "cpufreqd buffer overflow detected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162160
<Fudge>  cpufreqd=2.4.2-2
<Allison43> Hey all
<Fudge> hi Allison43
<Allison43> hi Fudge
<roothorick> huh, okay... pm-suspend produces a black screen on resume (but the system responds to Ctrl+Alt+F1 followed by Ctrl+Alt+Del), but resumes correctly if I just do echo mem > /sys/power/state
<roothorick> I narrowed down the issue. /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq is the culprit.
<roothorick> which is really, really bizarre because all it does is set the CPU governor
<roothorick> now that I think about it I suspect my custom kernel, let me pop a vanilla kernel back on
<roothorick> wait, duh, I could unload phc-k8, load powernow-k8 and be back to vanilla
<acovrig> any idea why mplayer and ffmpeg show a green video when capturing from a v4l USB device on my laptop, yet works just fine on my desktop (both running 14.04)?
<roothorick> allright, guess I'll be sticking with 14.04 after all. Seem to have all the hardware quirks ironed out
<roothorick> oh right, hibernate not working yet
<soee> is it possible to use nvidia gpu when using hdmi to connect with TV (on a laptop with nvidia optimus) ?
<roothorick> welp I managed to render the machine unbootable even in recovery. Why the hell does recovery mode try to resume?
<roothorick> awesome.
<roothorick> installing uswsusp renders the system totally unbootable
<drsn0w> anyone else getting initramfs booting 14.04 daily?
<Beldar> drsn0w, Check the sum of the iso. What are you booting with?
<drsn0w> USB
<drsn0w> and i did check the ISO, it's fine
<Beldar> drsn0w, use nicks on the irc, how did you load the usb?
<drsn0w>  beldar: apologies(: I put it on the drive with Unetbootin on Mac OS X
<Beldar> drsn0w, I have not booted the todays daily so not sure if there is an anomaly.
<drsn0w> beldar, sorry actually this is yesterday's
<Beldar> drsn0w, Ah, and followed the steps for a apple load, it's a bit of a process?
<drsn0w> Beldar, i'm not actually booting it on a Mac, this is a Hackintosh so it's an Acer laptop running Mac :P
<Beldar> drsn0w, Sure but still the apple os, I have never had to mess with apple, but have glanced at the usb loading and just chuckled, it is different than finding the ISO you would normally do with unetbootin.
<penguin42> drsn0w: You don't need unetbootin, just dd it to the raw disk device
<drsn0w> Beldar, ohhhhh its different. damn it. penguin42, oh okay. thanks
<drsn0w> even for 13.10?
<penguin42> drsn0w: Note that's the raw device - I think that's /dev/rdsk/something in mac
<drsn0w> yeah
<Beldar> drsn0w, It may be a simple dd, but I have never seen that suggested in a apple os.
<drsn0w> beldar: where can i find the apple loading instructions then? i've never had issues with it
<Beldar> drsn0w, I have just clicked on links when people come onto the channels with issues, never had to do it so, the web in general. penguin42 might hae the answers though.
<drsn0w> beldar, thanks!(:
<drsn0w> beldar, penguin42, oh jeez you have to convert the iso! wtf
<drsn0w> beldar, no the mac instructions apply only if you're booting on a Mac, which im not
<drsn0w> beldar, penguin42, "http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ can be used to automate the process of extracting the Ubuntu ISO file to USB, and making the USB drive bootable. The resulting USB drive, however, can be booted on PCs only. If attempting to make a USB drive that can be booted from a Mac, follow the instructions below."
<penguin42> drsn0w: Yeh and if it's a hackintosh I'd say it's still a PC personally
<penguin42> drsn0w: But as I say, dding it should work
<drsn0w> penguin42, yeah hardwarewise it is. Yeah. meh. i'm downloading 13.10 at this point :P
<Beldar> dd sounds good if that can just be done on the OS, it is still a pc
<drsn0w> Beldar: yeah. last install i messed up encrypted LVM so hopefully i'll get it right this time
<penguin42> Beldar: Don't tell anyone, but macs are just PCs in fancy cases
<drsn0w> penguin42: with restrictive EFI
<penguin42> drsn0w: See the EFI on modern PCs - they're much more broken I think
<drsn0w> penguin42: yeah. i turned off UEFI on my laptop. really simplified hackintosh and ubuntu :P
<Beldar> penguin42, Heh, yeah, and a bit glorified to. ;)
<Beldar> I do have a friend who got a free mac from a friend, he was always having malware and virus problems in windows, I never tried to fix any of this other than to tell him some safe use techniques, which were never really followed, the mac is great for them, no problems.
<drsn0w> macs are good for end users,
#ubuntu+1 2014-01-05
<Darkangel> curious* i was just wondering if this is the chat line Ubuntu-developers hangout at?
<Patrickdk> not really
<Patrickdk> more like beta testers
<Hydr0p0nX> will the 14.04 alpha auto upgrade to full version when it's released ?
<holstein> Hydr0p0nX: there is only the one 14.04 version.. its not a "rolling release", but the repositories get updates as they come in
<Hydr0p0nX> While i know it's not perfect, does it seem relatively stable ?
<holstein> Hydr0p0nX: its not released yet
<holstein> Hydr0p0nX: if you want stable, or released, use the released version. 14.04 could be rock solid now and for many days, then have an issue
<Hydr0p0nX> released versions have an issue
<Hydr0p0nX> i understand how pre-releases work, i'm asking for an opinion
<holstein> Hydr0p0nX: sure.. and, specific hardware cases dont support linux well
<holstein> Hydr0p0nX: the fact is, its not out yet. if you want stable, go with one of the stable releases..
<Logan_> Hydr0p0nX: I only use it for development with gnome-session-fallback (not Unity), and it has been stable for me
<Logan_> sorry, it's called gnome-session-flashback now
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm looking to use it for a mythbox, 13.10 livecd has an issue with my usb keyboard/mouse, but hdmi audio out works, 12.04 has an issue with hdmi audio but keyboard/mouse work right
<Hydr0p0nX> hoping with 14.04 both work
<holstein> try it live and see.. you can just not run updates til april
<pgnome> hello
<pgnome> can anyone help me get google earth to work properly?
<pgnome> my system is amd64 14.04
<holstein> pgnome: not here, likely.. i would try whatever version of ubuntu google earth supports officially
<pgnome> I installed 32-bit GE
<holstein> pgnome: you could try the 64bit one, since you are running 64bit
<pgnome> I thought I had to use 32-bit and multiarch
<pgnome> I am using skype currently without problems and it's 32-bit w/ multiarch installed
<pgnome> I don't understand why I'm having a problem
<pgnome> I googled the error message and it might have to do with lib files?
<pgnome> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pgnome> I don't understand the error enough - but
<holstein> pgnome: they may not support 14.04
<trism> pgnome: libglu1-mesa:i386 maybe
<Patrickdk> issue with hdmi audio out?
<Patrickdk> that has worked for me since pre-10.04
<lotuspsychje> Patrickdk: maybe its using another audio driver?
<Patrickdk> maybe
<Patrickdk> I only use nvidia cards, they use the intel driver
<lotuspsychje> Patrickdk: also its still in test phase, so alot can change in the future
<lotuspsychje> Patrickdk: play around a bit, if you cant get it straight file a bug
<Patrickdk> do what?
<lotuspsychje> Patrickdk: report a bug
<Patrickdk> a bug for what?
<lotuspsychje> Patrickdk: for your issue?
 * Patrickdk not believing that 14.04 would support hdmi audio for something that didn't before?
<lotuspsychje> there's a solution for everything right
<Patrickdk> sounds like something in 14.04 default config changed to make the hdmi audio work, I seriously doubt it was a driver issue
<Patrickdk> I never said there was a problem
<Patrickdk> lack of reading on your part :)
<lotuspsychje> oh, sorry it never worked
<lotuspsychje> but now it works?
<Patrickdk> I said it's worked since pre-10.04
<Patrickdk> what part of that is a *bug*
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<Patrickdk> but I didn't say it worked out of the box
<Patrickdk> hdmi audio did take me several hours, probably a good 10 total, to get working
<Patrickdk> working reliable and rock solid
<lotuspsychje> trusty seems solid to me
<Patrickdk> things kept defaulting to the onboard soundcard, or non-digital
<Patrickdk> took a bit to find and adjust all the configs
<lotuspsychje> what did the trick exactly?
<Patrickdk> a few things, loading the intel driver with correct options, so the hdmi audio was always in a predictable place (first sound card)
<Patrickdk> second was to adjust the config files for alsa, vlc, pulse, ... to use the correct digital sound port on the card
<lotuspsychje> i see
<Patrickdk> I wanted digital, for at3/dts passthough
<Patrickdk> that was just extra for me
<Patrickdk> ac3
<Patrickdk> but as he wants it for mythtv, likely the same for him
<Patrickdk> only alittle annoying to do, but since I do it for mythtv also
<Patrickdk> it's easy to replicate, just clone another machine, and off it goes
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<Patrickdk> mine are iscsi boot, so it's I do just clone the disk image, and the new machine iscsi boots off it :)
<Patrickdk> harddrives produce as much heat as the cpu
<lotuspsychje> you can clone an ubuntu install with that to another pc?
<Patrickdk> it's easy to clone, do it all the time
<Patrickdk> only a few things to adjust
<lotuspsychje> sounds nice
<lotuspsychje> doesnt install is a bit strange on iscsi?
<Patrickdk> change hostname, change udev/rules/70-persistant-net, and hosts.conf
<lotuspsychje> i had a user once struggling with it
<Patrickdk> if you use a desktop isntall, it's a pain
<Patrickdk> if you use the server install, it just works
<lotuspsychje> he had to give a username:password or something
<lotuspsychje> ic
<Patrickdk> that is optional, depending on how you setup iscsi security
<Patrickdk> no security, not needed
<Patrickdk> if you use chap security, then you need it
<Patrickdk> and if you do 2way chap security, you need it twice :)
<lotuspsychje> client and host
<Patrickdk> I know all this very good, and I had a hell of a time attempting it using ubuntu desktop iso
<lotuspsychje> well as you talk about it, it sounds easy :p
<Patrickdk> the catch with the iscsi install is only if you secure it via initiator name
<Patrickdk> ubuntu installer will pick a random name, then give the install another random name
<lotuspsychje> you have to browse the network for that file right?
<Patrickdk> heh?
<Patrickdk> what file?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure anymore
<lotuspsychje> or link to the host
<lotuspsychje> in your network
<lotuspsychje> so the desktop knows where the host is?
<Patrickdk> yes
<lotuspsychje> or can you setup standalone also?
<Patrickdk> heh? the whole point of iscsi is it's not local
<Patrickdk> if you wanted standalone you would install it to the local disk :)
<lotuspsychje> yes, but could one install ubuntu server to run it standalone
<Patrickdk> dunno what that means
<Patrickdk> run it standalone?
<lotuspsychje> okay, i think thats what this user have a real pain
<lotuspsychje> he wanted to in stall ubuntu desktop on an iscsi machine
<lotuspsychje> without the other host
<lotuspsychje> standalone desktop..
<lotuspsychje> so ubuntu setup asked a network l:p
<Patrickdk> I think your confusing something
<Patrickdk> without the other host?
<lotuspsychje> dont you have to link always to other iscsi?
<Patrickdk> yes
<Patrickdk> it's like the sata cable going to your harddrive
<Patrickdk> if the network to your iscsi host/target isn't working
<Patrickdk> well, your cable to your disk isn't plugged in
<Patrickdk> hard to install without a disk
<lotuspsychje> link to your own local drive then?
<Patrickdk> then your not using iscsi
<Patrickdk> for me, the point was not to waste power/heat from the local drive
<Patrickdk> mainly heat/noise
<Patrickdk> so it loading from my server, that is always on anyways, was ideal
<lotuspsychje> i see
<Patrickdk> half the office at work, I do it the same way
<Patrickdk> the computers iscsi boot windows from the server
<Patrickdk> the server can manage snapshots, restore, reimage, ...
<Patrickdk> since those are temporary usage machines, I reset the image after each use, so it's clean
<Patrickdk> at home here, I do the same thing, just lots of ubuntu iscsi boot machines, for mythtv, and kids
<lotuspsychje> so you running trusty everywhere?
<Patrickdk> dunno what trusty is
<lotuspsychje> 14.04
<Patrickdk> that is what 14.04 is called?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Patrickdk> na, I used to be very active doing this
<Patrickdk> but since 13.04 we kindof got pushed out
<lotuspsychje> but you run it right now ?
<Patrickdk> with the ubuntu quality overhaul
<Patrickdk> not yet
<Patrickdk> I will be soon
<lotuspsychje> why do you ask in this chan then?
<Patrickdk> now that the holidays are over
<Patrickdk> I have been in this channel for 6 years
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Patrickdk> ask?
<Patrickdk> I was responding to someone else asking
<lotuspsychje> or discuss
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Patrickdk> dunno :)
<Patrickdk> no other channels where active
<Patrickdk> I normally don't talk in here often
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Patrickdk> I do read though, to keep up
<lotuspsychje> my plan is to install LTS everywhere for users
<Patrickdk> but going be putting 14.04 server through it's tests
<Patrickdk> and since I do a lot of iscsi, I will be testing iscsi a lot
<Patrickdk> I would almost always find a bug or two for iscsi installs before each release
<lotuspsychje> well good news for the iscsi freakz then :p
<Patrickdk> so have to get moving on those
<Patrickdk> ya, they do automated kvm iscsi tests now
<Patrickdk> since the tests are all local to the same machine, they seem not to catch some timing issues
<Patrickdk> that my tests seem to catch using real networks
<Patrickdk> after all that testing, I'll have to migrate my ppa's to 14.04, that can take awhile
<Patrickdk> then likely in 2015, I'll be upgrading everything :)
<lotuspsychje> did you follow iscsi ubuntu tutorials?
<Patrickdk> nope
<lotuspsychje> self search?
<Patrickdk> I guess if you want to setup an iscsi server, you could
<Patrickdk> but to do it as a client, no real need to
<Patrickdk> it's just simple enough
<lotuspsychje> if i understand what it does
<Patrickdk> I'm not using ubuntu for my iscsi host/target
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<lotuspsychje> tnx for talk
<ThomasB> rhythmbox on 14.04 is terribly buggy :(
<ThomasB> not that i'm surprised
<BabaNK> hi all
<BabaNK> i've upgraded to 14.04
<BabaNK> now my xwindows completly messed up either with unity or gnome
<BabaNK> when i login with unity then only blankscreen
<BabaNK> i reinstalled unity compiz
<BabaNK> and uninstall gnome
<BabaNK> still same problem
<BabaNK> can anybody help me
<BabaNK> i can only enter into ctrl+alt+f1
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: wich 14.04 iso did you install?
<BabaNK> no i did dist-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: 14.04 is still in test phase right
<BabaNK> yup i know
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: maybe a clean install would run smoother?
<BabaNK> after upgrade first time it worked... then it stopped working (unity)
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: maybe to a recoverymode and failsafeX?
<BabaNK> download ISO and install it?
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: might be your graphics drivers
<BabaNK> my xlog doesnt throw any error
<lotuspsychje> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> i got iso from here
<lotuspsychje> works flawless on my desktop
<BabaNK> but screen is blank when i did startx from command prompt
<BabaNK> or if i start gui then login screen will come after i enter password then blankscreen
<lotuspsychje> try recoverymode mate, fix broken packages or failsafex
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<lotuspsychje> otherwise: clean install
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: what was your previous version?
<BabaNK> ubuntu 13.10
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: i think thats the prob
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: from non-LTS to LTS
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: i would recommend to clean install 14.04
<BabaNK> ooo ok
<lotuspsychje> see if you still got issues then
<BabaNK> clean install will take at least 8 hours (download iso, take backup, install it :( )
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: backup your data before ok
<lotuspsychje> yes i know mate
<lotuspsychje> but upgrade from non-lts to lts can be tricky
<BabaNK> lts means?
<lotuspsychje> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<BabaNK> so 13.10 is non-lts?
<lotuspsychje> so 14.04 will be lts, 5 years support
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> 13.10 9 months support
<lotuspsychje> BabaNK: so if you clean install 14.04 you will be safe for 5years :p
<BabaNK> but 14.04 is not fully released.. it is in testing version
<lotuspsychje> yes, ive tested it on my desktop
<lotuspsychje> and i find it real stable already
<lotuspsychje> but that would be your choice ofcourse
<lotuspsychje> depends on what you want/need
<lotuspsychje> you can wait till april full release aswell
<kandinski> hi, any idea how can I reset all compiz effects?
<kandinski> they are slowing down my display a lot on intel embedded graphics
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<pero> is it normal for apt to be grabbing 26mb of package lists on update?
<penguin42> I think the full lists are pretty big like that
<pero> is it like that on <14.04? i don't remember
<jtaylor> pero: in development version you update the full list every time
<jtaylor> post release it is split into the not changing base + updates
<jtaylor> only updates changes so its usually much smaller
<pero> makes sense, thx
<Fudge> where is correct place to bug report against unity in daily trusty images
<trism> Fudge: you can still use: ubuntu-bug unity;
<Fudge> thanks trism  have not used that before
<Fudge> looking to actually file a bug against unity though, not a crash.
<trism> Fudge: yes it should still let you, unless something changed recently
<Fudge> thanks
<Fudge> works great, thanks trism
<Fudge> anyone else experiencing buffering issues on totem streaming LAN media
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-29
<shiggitay> hello
<shiggitay> OKay so here's a Ubuntu question: is there any word of baytrail support in 15.04?
<shiggitay> Anyone
<shiggitay> ?
<shiggitay> I have a baytrail tablet, and I was able to get Kububtu 14.10 running, but I couldn't get audio working properly with the ChromiumOS driver/firmware, but it was super low audio at best
<shiggitay> if I was to make it too loud it'd distort horribly
<lotuspsychje> someone tested systemd speed yet if its faster boot then classic initd services?
<elfy> it's a bit faster than upstart here - but not using ssd, nor that bothered as I'm usually doing something else when it's booting
<lotuspsychje> elfy: how do you manage the services to enable/disable on systemd?
<lotuspsychje> now i have to disabled them manual with service.override
<elfy> I don't manage anything - just edit the linux line in grub so it uses systemd
<elfy> never been bothered or needed to disable anything
<lotuspsychje> elfy: but vivid has systemd as default right?
<elfy> no
<lotuspsychje> huh
<elfy> it might have systemd installed - but it does not boot with it by default
<lotuspsychje> will be at 16.04 then?
<elfy> afaik they're still looking at doing so in 15.04
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ill wait a bit longer then, tnx for info
<elfy> welcome
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<RNeville> I have a file name of viber.deb how do I install on Ubuntu 14.04, pls
<RNeville> command line?
<elfy> dpkg -i
<Pici> RNeville: Also, the support channel is #ubuntu
<elfy> but anymore for 14.04 really needs #ubuntu
<elfy> indeed Pici :)
 * elfy not a touch typer ;)
<RNeville> elfy: thx
<patdk-wk> man, 14.04 is old :)
<BluesKaj_> 14.04 is LTS
<BluesKaj_> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<patdk-wk> yes, and as this channel goes, that was like 9months ago it was booted out of here :)
<malina> heya... how to launch the cli of your installer from a chroot?
<malina> it's amazing how primitive the ubuntu installer is, lol for trying to be a automagic distro' :)
<k1l> for ranting best is to start a own blog ;p
<malina> unless, there is a debootstrap of the *server* versions, of vivid, (which I guess is a 'workaround', I would like to start the installer from the mounted squashfs (chroot).
<k1l> (so people trying to help others are not bothers to read that destructive stuff)
<malina> surely there is a way to do something like/bin/ubu-insteler?
<malina> this is a simple question , no need for blog ranting :x
<malina> are you saying this is not a help channel then? :)
<k1l> malina: i am saying with your ranting you are not motivating helpers to help you.
<malina> true.. then again, perhaps, I could pre-suppose, something like: "run dcli-installer" or something along those lines was going to be unlikely??
<malina> <3
<malina> (typos, due to not seeing the text I am typing)
<penguin42> malina: The easy way to install ubuntu in a chroot is to use debootstrap
<malina> thank you enguin
<malina> yes.. but does the vivid deboot have an ioption for the server image?
<penguin42> malina: It's just the set of packages you pick after the debootstrap
<malina> as I could only figure out vivid (and assumed desktop) , as i do not know deboot well.. when I ran it, and did all the extra editing and launched the image file (I am booting it from a image), it just started as the installer
<malina> (sorry, that was when I extracted the rootfs from the iso I mean)
<penguin42> why did you extract a rootfs from the iso?
<penguin42> malina: What is your host OS?
<malina> penguin, yes but the server image comes with a lot of preconfigured stuff. how would I know how to choose selections and apparmor prfoiles and so on for the server image?
<malina> it is arch
<malina> although I can run vivid vm's if that helps
<penguin42> malina: get a deboostrap tar, untar it on arch and tell it where you want your chroot
<malina> done that
<penguin42> malina: then inside that you should be able to install whatever packages you want
<malina> I just felt itnot a server image, but I guess then, I just do something like apt-get install ubuntu-server-base or so?
<malina> I had a crash fro past week (wine on the mobo, luckily thwrowing it into the bathtub worked as usual :p) so I forgot a bitwhat troubles I was having.
<malina> right.. so I will go back to debootstrap then, but I will just ask again
<penguin42> malina: I think probably do a tasksel server
<malina> is there, or is there not.. a simple command to lauch a cli based install
<malina> launch , when chrooting intto the iso squashfs?>
<penguin42> malina: I see you have a higher class problem from most of our visitors; they normally spill water or coke on their motherboard
<malina> LOL
<malina> <3
<malina> yesh.. I also am experienced enough witht he wine, to quickly dsismantle and chuck into water..
<penguin42> oh, erm there is a debian installer, not sure how to run that in a chroot
<malina> and literally the motherboard knew to switch off straight away.. no burnt damages whatsoever.. :)
<malina> as in debian installer (d-i?) which runs ubuntu then yes?
<malina> it doesn't show up though :/
<penguin42> yeh I think so
<penguin42> but not tried that; there used to be an 'alternate cd' to run that; not sure if it's possible to get that from the server cd or not
<malina> well, what runs the installer when one boots the iso then?
<penguin42> I think that's ubiquity that's the pretty installer
<malina> I quickly edited my iso remastering from trusty /quantal to vivid a week ago,
<malina> but the iso is a bit quirky
<malina> so I need to torubleshoot it a boit more.
<malina> troubleshoot.
<penguin42> can I suggest you get basics working before going for quirky?
<malina> basics are ewasy
<malina> I have several vivid images on vms, aI can rsync and so on
<malina> it is the installer which is very limited, my friend :)
<penguin42> yeh the debian installer is much more flexible but you can also get yourself more lost in
<malina> rewritign the iso remastering to just make an iso from a vivid installation is ok too (although as I say, some things seemed to still break even if it built) but I will get back to that. it might be useful for ubutu users, right? (the basic stuff )
<malina> ubiquity is also not on here btw.
<penguin42> I can't see what you're trying to do
<malina> hmm..
 * penguin42 grabs a vivid cd
<malina> when I launch the vivid installer from a debootstrapped image file, it just launches the install mewnu and doesn't seem to accept me wishing to mount a image file (or partition for that matter0 to install to
<malina> ye.. maybe I am missing something but it really is much simpler on arch, if we extract the squash fs and chroot, we do one liner to install a system
<malina> after mounting a part/image file wtaever :)
<malina> it takes 3-5 mins to have a system running
<penguin42> malina: I think there are ways to automate an install if you're rolling it out a lot; just not done it
<malina> ye.. it is slightly more particular than that.
<malina> anyway penguin42 : thanks.. I will just chav away at it
<malina> when I tried just rsyncing the rootfs on installer cd, I obviously just got launched into installer .. and NOW I think I rememebr.. when I debootstrapped, I lol copied the vmlinuz and initrd from the iso, and yet, the debootstrap iomage gave me a installer menu only
<malina> even if I rebuilt the intramfs!
<penguin42> malina: Yeh the installer CD is not what you want to run off
<malina> that was it... debootstrap vivid =
<malina> no I mean debootstrap..
<malina> I chrooted, did all the stuff I had to do to build the system, built the initramfs
<malina> and still the installer menu came up
<penguin42> I'm confused, you said you were using a chroot, what are you trying to boot?
<malina> nvm.. IO will try debootstrapping again !
<penguin42> malina: I suggest you get yourself used to ubuntu before trying to do +1 stuff
<malina> ps. to answer the question..doing a apt-cache search ubuntu.*server
<malina> yileded no server candidate, hence why debootstrap still seemed to be
<malina> not working so well for a server image of vivid :)
<penguin42> malina: I suggest you get yourself used to ubuntu before trying to do +1 stuff
<malina> hmm, I assume you ubuntu guys haven't yet made an iso remastering which works for vivid?
<malina> if not,, perhaps don't make +1s for devs before you got the hang of the basic stuff... like installers ,)
<malina> right back at ya love
<malina> anywho..I will solve it.. mwah.. happy new year :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-30
<penguin42> hmm, vivid doesn't seem too happy in a kvm vm at the momen; ubuntu-location-services is segging and it's not letting me log in under the gui
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> !OPS | HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HFSPLUS> yay
<mali_> heya again penguin42 : now I can see my text. I have a working copy! lol... omg.. (there was a reason I spilt wine on my mbo; it was my last glass)
<mali_> I just failed to remember, that with no installer, when chrooting in the swuashfs, I then did a rootfs, and after a lot of nibbling around, it is working fine (it takes some more work tyo get it to boot from imagefiles  insteaf of partitions).
<mali_> SO there it was.. it was just some reordering of discs after I rebuilt the computer. Anywho, I even now, have more hands on control on stuff like adding users, does not create necessarily the samre stucture or groups, ubuntu usually has.
<mali_> And now I remember the problem.. I then wdiscovered no server meta package or so? so  no apparmor, nothing... I guess since I have a vm with the server installed, I just do a dpkg selection an miriam's your tia?
<mali_> just thought I would say. ALthough  it really does put power users through a helluva lot of loops, that installer/iso x
<mali_> it's also portability, I can copy these over to mini disks and so on. anyway.
<dsfrank> Hello frinds any one else got realy wirred results when executing systemd commands like systemctl reload bla.service
<dsfrank> that other services get tiggered too ?i mean strange cgroup changes and that?
<shiggitay|irssi> mmkay, so I asked this before but then I had to start rebuilding my entire OS -_-...
<shiggitay|irssi> is there any word of Intel BayTrail support in 15.04?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-31
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all and a Happy New Year!
<penguin42> excuse me, there's another 11.5 hours of this year left!
<BluesKaj_> i won't be around then so i'm doing it now :)
<penguin42> ah well then; in that case Happy New Year
<BluesKaj_> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-01
<BluesKaj_> Happy New Year everyone!
<penguin42> HNY BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey penguin42
<BluesKaj_> we had a green Christmas, now it's been snowing for 36 hrs ...making up for lost time
<penguin42> we had just a sprinkling of snow a day or two after xmas, but that was about it
<BluesKaj_> hope they fix the plasma5 mess pretty soon or I'll be reverting to 14.10
<BluesKaj_> on the laptop
<penguin42> what's it doing to you - my VV vm won't start in unity either
<BluesKaj_> copy and paste won't work unless the source file remains open for one , no recalls of enties in krunner drop down etc
<penguin42> yeh, I'm running 5 on this <-- laptop but only the IRC runs on here, so not my main work
<BluesKaj_> no different wall papers allowed for different VDs is another
<penguin42> yeh, it's going to take a while to fix
<penguin42> bbl
<dale____> gnome terminal doesn't allow you to name a terminal any more?
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-02
<skyjumper> is there a way to try out unity8/mir on the Vivid nightly disc?
<skyjumper> the unity version on the vivid nightly is 7.3.1, no unity8 listed in packages
<skyjumper> available packages, that is
<skyjumper> nevermind, it's in universe
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<Mosl> Hi. Who decides which packages will be in the ubuntu repositories and when will the decisions finalized?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> is Ubuntu vivid stability is like Arch's or less?
<k1l_> if you think about stability dont install alphas or betas :) if you can live with your system not booting or other fallouts you can try 15.04. since it got machinetestings its pretty good. but there are quite not PPAs updated so far.
<BluesKaj_> vivid is still in development and plasma 5/KF5 isn't very useful atm
<elichai2> ok
<elichai2> it's just that utopic(14.10) haven't got any updates for 1.5 weeks...
<k1l_> elichai2: and?
<elichai2> i just like updates :)
<elichai2> as i said, i come from Arch, in Arch you got a lot of updates every day :)
<k1l_> lots of chances to break every day :) *scnr*
<imnichol> FWIW, I'm running vivid now and I haven't had any issues that really impact my use of my machine
<imnichol> Steam doesn't work, but that's because I'm stubborn and don't want to enable to proprietary graphics drivers
<bubbasaures> !vivid | imnichol
<ubottu> imnichol: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu+1 is the vivid channel
<bubbasaures> you in the right place
#ubuntu+1 2015-01-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj_> Hey penguin42
<penguin42> Hey BK
<penguin42> BluesKaj_: Have you gto an openssh installed in your VV ?
<penguin42> oh I see what's going on here - no host key
<BluesKaj_> yes penguin42 , works fine
<penguin42> hohum, I've created a hostkey pair and it's OK
<penguin42> well, I say fine, but it's only booting about 1 in 2 boots in the VM - getting black screen with a little row of white dots near the top
<penguin42> hmm, might be better now; both lightdm and sddm were running
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<damascene> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-05
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Alpha-1
<alkisg> Hi, after today's updates many services are not starting and I have to start them manually, e.g. lightdm, network-manager... is it a known issue with a known workaround?
<alkisg> Also firefox gives me a segmentation fault, it doesn't start at all
<alkisg> ...meh, with the second reboot it's ok now... race condition somewhere
<knob> Good morning!
<yinflying> Morning?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<furkan> anybody else installed the 16.04 alpha?
<furkan> are gedit and nautilus supposed to have a new look or is it just me?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-06
<trijntje> I just noticed that my printer isnt recognised automatically in xenial, what package should I file the bug agains?
<trijntje> nevermind, I'm an idiot and the printer was switched off
<damascene> 😃
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install docker on 16.04, but it seems it's not available yet. if i try to install from 15.10, will Bad Things happen?
<mcphail> Does anyone know if SDL 2.0.4 is going to make it into xenial, or are the current package versions now set-in-stone for release?
<lotuspsychje> !info sdl
<ubottu> Package sdl does not exist in xenial
<mcphail> !info libsdl2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3749 kB
<mcphail> still at 2.0.2
<mcphail> (which doesn't play nicely with Mir)
<mcphail> !info libsdl2-dev xenial
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3749 kB
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: not sure, i think there is a package channel somewhere, but forgot its name
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: where you can see new packages stream in
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: or follow here manual: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: aah. That would be good. Was wondering if the alpha release of xenial meant the package selection was now settled
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: alpha 1 is only for lubuntu, kylin and mùate right now
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: think they still working on things for desktop
<mcphail> Cheers lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-alpha-1-releases-now-available-for-download-for-opt-in-flavors-498427.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<mcphail> No SDL-2 updates on that site, although I think the packages are just beginning to be built for Sid
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: think we have to patient a bit, im updating every day on my xenial box :p
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I haven't updated yet, but I'm looking forward to a day when I don't have to roll my own SDL libs ;)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: did you test unity8 on xenial yet?
<lotuspsychje> looks bit like the phone version really in a test phase
<mcphail> No. Couldn't get unity8 to work on any previous versions of Ubuntu, so not in a hurry to retest. I'm hoping Mir-on-X will be a solution for me
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> ive got it up n running here
<lotuspsychje> but as i say, it looks simple and yet to work on
<mcphail> I don't think I'll try again until we get Mir support in the proprietary graphics drivers
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<mcphail> Would certainly make phone app development easier if I had a unity8 desktop
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: im looking tru the !logs to see if i can find that package channel
<mcphail> ta
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: got it: #ubuntu-release
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: thanks. will join
<mcphail> Scary looking channel. Will lurk for a while to see if it is the sort of place people can ask questions ;)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: its more like a spam packages room, to see whats added n stuff
<dreamon> hello. booting 16.04 from usb. but getting nouvau assembler messages an stops booting. Is there a way to go in bootmenu to change same settings?
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> simple question so what's new in Ubuntu 16.04 really,  I mean other than new packages and standard things like that,  nothing much I guess since it's LTS?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-07
<IdleOne> try it and let us know :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<damascene> lordievader, Good morning
<lordievader> Hey damascene, how are you?
<damascene> great thank, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<zzarr> hello! I'm having problems upgrading 15.10 to 16.04
<zzarr> this are the problems Setting up linux-signed-generic (4.3.0.5.6) ... Error in function:
<zzarr> can I save the situation some how?
<zzarr> I have installed ubuntu-sdk on a Xenial host (16.04) but I can't select "Framework-16.04" when creating a new click target, can I fix this some how?
<zzarr> I'm guessing that Framework-16.04 isn't ready yet
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-08
<damascene> Hi, I'm on Lubuntu 14.04, I started it in virtual machine but it does not accept my keyboard input.
<lotuspsychje> damascene: you mean 16.04?
<damascene> yes
<damascene> sorry
<lotuspsychje> damascene: what happens exactly?
<damascene> it does not take keyboard input
<lotuspsychje> damascene: you mean cant type nothing?
<damascene> yes
<lotuspsychje> damascene: maybe its a virtualbox issue?
<lotuspsychje> damascene: could ask in #vbox perhaps
<damascene> maybe, is there a keyboard package with Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> damascene: was you able to install lubuntu on virtualbox? or still stuck on setup?
<damascene> I'm on the live cd
<lotuspsychje> damascene: and you got to the desktop?
<damascene> yes
<lotuspsychje> damascene: so keyboard worked at liveusb try/install hmm weird
<lotuspsychje> damascene: can you move the mouse?
<damascene> yes, I was able to chose start without installing. And yes I can use the mouse
<lotuspsychje> damascene: can you look into your settings, to add a keyboard or language in lubuntu?
<damascene> let me check
<lotuspsychje> damascene: maybe also ask #vbox if you did guest additions
<damascene> I did nothing yet
<damascene> there is Keyboard & mouse but there is nothing about layout settings there
<damascene> is there some command to check the keyboard settings from command line?
<lotuspsychje> damascene: maybe ask the #lubuntu guys, i didnt use for ages
<damascene> ok, before that there is galculator when I try to type number and then select it. it disappear
<lotuspsychje> damascene: if you cant get straight, add a bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | damascene
<ubottu> damascene: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<damascene> lotuspsychje, just like this? should not be better if someone confirm it first?
<lotuspsychje> damascene: yeah sure, doublecheck everything first
<damascene> the keyboard is working after a restart
<lordievader> Good morning.
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator/+bug/1532117 the first bug in 16.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532117 in galculator (Ubuntu) "Numbers disappear when selected in galculator calculation field" [Undecided,New]
<damascene> maybe
<yahn> So there was a pretty large update that landed for the Ubuntu Software Center in Xenial today. Does anyone know if it's still planned to drop it in favour of GNOME Software?
<tgm4883> In 16.04, does systemd's journal also output to /var/log/syslog ?
<tgm4883> cause I'm having a heck of a time trying to get my service logs to only go to journal
<lordievader> You can configure it that way.
<tgm4883> lordievader: but is it configured that way? I've set it to redirect both standardout and standarderror to journal
<tgm4883> but I'm still seeing stuff in syslog
<lordievader> No, idea. You can check in /etc/systemd/journal.conf (or something like that)
<tgm4883> lordievader: nothing special in the config there
<tgm4883> I'll continue investigating. thanks
<lordievader> So it is most likely not configured to go to the syslog too.
<skoe_> Hi, I'm trying to investigate an audio problem on Xenial Xerus. For this I want to change and recompile the alsa driver. 1) Am I right here with the question? 2) I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS. It points to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages - but there is none for Xenial Xerus. Can anybody give me a pointer?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-09
<sebsebseb> i
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> anyone about?
<fhf> hi
<fhf> whatsup?
<sebsebseb> fhf: hi still about?
<damascene> Possible bug: I've chose my keyboard language as Turkish during install, when I log to add language support it shows some Turkish packages for software like libreoffice and firefox. but I can not see Turkish language selected in Install/Remove languages
<damascene> So do I have choice not install the support packages for Turkish?
<damascene> Second issue: Language Support also suggest installing Non Us or UK spelling checker like Australian English spell checker and South African spell checker. why?
<ReSam> good morning!
<ReSam> regarding 16.04: why are the xenial-server amd64 images from mid november, and not like the others, basically nightlies? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<damascene> Possible bug: I've chose my keyboard language as Turkish during install, when I log to add language support it shows some Turkish packages for software like libreoffice and firefox. but I can not see Turkish language selected in Install/Remove languages
<damascene> So do I have choice not install the support packages for Turkish?
<damascene> Second issue: Language Support also suggest installing Non Us or UK spelling checker like Australian English spell checker and South African spell checker. why?
<jadeqiu> anyone ?
<damascene> Possible bug: I've chose my keyboard language as Turkish during install, when I log to add language support it shows some Turkish packages for software like libreoffice and firefox. but I can not see Turkish language selected in Install/Remove languages
<damascene> Second issue: Language Support also suggest installing Non Us or UK spelling checker like Australian English spell checker and South African spell checker. why?
<damascene> Second issue: Language Support also suggest installing Non Us or UK spelling checker like Australian English spell checker and South African spell checker. why?
#ubuntu+1 2016-01-10
<Bert_2> To get a version of a (small and hardly used) lib bumped for 16.04, is the best path to get it bumped in Debian or in Ubuntu Universe?
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> whoops reading backlog by accident, sorry :)
<Bert_2> tsimonq2: wait, was that aimed at me? :S
<daftykins> Bert_2: tsimonq2 was scrolled up so responding to stale messages i think
<daftykins> easy mistake
<Bert_2> daftykins: I hope so :P
<Bert_2> cause I don't want to be impolite
<tsimonq2> Bert_2: yeah sorry was looking at scrollback, no worries :)
<mattaustin> Hi. Anyone else using 'devel' xenial ubuntu-gnome+ppas? I am on two machines (laptop+desktop), and for the last month I can't logon to either (am just returned to the login gdm screen). I have to downgrade to libmutter0g (which also downgrades gnome-shell and some other packages with it) to get a 'working' desktop again - although the gtk theme seems messed up.
<lotuspsychje> mattaustin: maybe file a bug for this?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | mattaustin
<ubottu> mattaustin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mattaustin> lotuspsychje: Yep, will do then - at first I just thought it was conflicting packages, and would go away once my mirror had caught up. No idea what package is actually causing the problem though. Other than "can't log in", I can find no meaningful errors is logs
<lotuspsychje> mattaustin: better bug this, so we have a nice clean xenial in april :p
<damascene> Possible bug: I've chose my keyboard language as Turkish during install, when I log to add language support it shows some Turkish packages for software like libreoffice and firefox. but I can not see Turkish language selected in Install/Remove languages
<lotuspsychje> damascene: also file a bug for that
<lotuspsychje> the more issues the devs can solve, the better
<damascene> Second issue: Language Support also suggest installing Non Us or UK spelling checker like Australian English spell checker and South African spell checker. why?
<damascene> any reason that I always should have those?
<damascene> I'll file a bug for that one.
<damascene> lotuspsychje, what is the name of the package, please?
<lotuspsychje> damascene: not sure, try search with apt-cache search
<lotuspsychje> damascene: turkish must be something with -tr
<damascene> lotuspsychje, I think it's language-selector-something
<lordievader> Good morning.
<penguin42> well that was the funkiest X crash I'd seen for a long time
<damascene> $ dpkg --verify gnome-language-selector dpkg: package 'gnome-language-selector' is not installed tester@tester-VirtualBox:~$ apt-cache policy gnome-language-selector  N: Unable to locate package gnome-language-selector tester@tester-VirtualBox:~$ gnome-language-selector --help
<damascene> but when I run the command it works!
<penguin42> damascene: It's probably part of a different package
<penguin42> damascene: if you do something like dpkg -S $(which gnome-language-selector)    it should tell you which package it's in
<damascene> penguin42, thank you I found it by using the command you provided: language-selector-gnome: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<penguin42> right
<[acosonic]> So, on Ubuntu 14.04, Redmine gets installed as root. It's not a good practice, any ideas in 16, will that still be the case?
<lotuspsychje> !info redmine
<ubottu> redmine (source: redmine): flexible project management web application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0~20140825-8 (xenial), package size 4475 kB, installed size 13509 kB
<[acosonic]> lotuspsychje, hm, I see, but that answers only part of my question, I'm writing a book on Redmine for Packt Publishing, it's about to get out next month
<lotuspsychje> oh i see
<lotuspsychje> [acosonic]: maybe test xenial aplha 1 and test demine on it?
<lotuspsychje> redmine
<[acosonic]> lotuspsychje, Hm, good idea, but who to contact if it's not OK? I suggest it should be user redmine created inside the system...
<lotuspsychje> !bug | [acosonic]
<ubottu> [acosonic]: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lordievader> [acosonic]: You like to run redmine under its own user? I suppose the setup script sets it up as root (must say I have no experience with installing redmine, only using it).
<[acosonic]> lordievader, yeah, that's how it is in ubuntu 14... Ok, thanks, I'll spin-off some virtual machine with newest server candidate, and submit bug if it's still installed as root.
<lordievader> [acosonic]: Please do read the pre/post-install scripts first ;) There might be some comments about it.
<[acosonic]> lordievader, btw, if you are interested it's on New Year sale still, only 5$ https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-business-intelligence/redmine-cookbook
<lordievader> We have a nice install running ;)
<lordievader> Quite modified too.
<[acosonic]> lordievader, Oh? How-so? One of book is dedicated to modifications and different use-cases.  I have a janitor company using it, and they LOVE it, especially re-occuring tasks plugin, it tells them to go isnpect someones elevator... Sends them emails & stuff... Like Jarvis from iron man :D
<lordievader> No idea, someone else set it up. I know it does some syncing with ldap, and it has intergration with IRC through irker.
<[acosonic]> lordievader, coolio, yeah, there are several irc related plugins
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-03
<ducasse> !find emacs
<ubottu> Found: emacs, emacs-goodies-el, emacs25, emacs25-bin-common, emacs25-common, emacs25-dbg, emacs25-el, emacs25-lucid-dbg, emacs25-nox, emacs25-nox-dbg (and 72 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=emacs&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-04
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23738126/   some error weechat
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-06
<nedstark> how much memory does 17.04 require in virtualbox?  it froze at the installation screen with 3gb
<nedstark> 17.04 unity
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-07
<Bluefoxicy> uh
<Bluefoxicy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1654777 for +1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1654777 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "zram-config control by maximum amount of RAM usage" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2017-01-08
<Bluefoxicy> Finally, I am ready to build some packages and see if this damned patch will actually build.
<Bluefoxicy> maybe I'll actually fix xrdp in zesty
<Bluefoxicy> bah crap.
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23765396/  :)
<Bluefoxicy> i guess i need to build this on actual zesty
<Bluefoxicy> I am getting really irritated about gnome-terminal not copying on highlight and pasting on middle-click
<Bluefoxicy> ok, let's see if this builds on zesty
<Bluefoxicy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weston/+bug/1654864 Whew.  There's one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1654864 in weston (Ubuntu) "weston build with rdp backend" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-01
<zacts> hi
<zacts> if I install and use 18.04 bionic beaver, once it is officially released will it automatically apt-get update to the release version rather than the +1?
<tsimonq2> zacts: Yes.
<zacts> oh nice
<zacts> where is the "official" location to download 18.04?
<Bashing-om> zacts: See the topic for the daily 18.04 image .
<zacts> oh sorry, I don't know why I missed that
<zacts> thanks
<zacts> is 18.04 currently stable enough for daily laptop use?
<zacts> I'm looking for something at least as stable as arch linux or debian next/testing
<Bashing-om> zacts: Many report it as stable, most depends on your hardware .
<zacts> ah ok cool
<zacts> I may test it then. I don't really need a totally stable system, but I would prefer something that works.
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-02
<hans__> has the 18.04 kernel version been decided yet?
<dax> hans__: last i heard, the plan was 4.15
<hans__> dax, weird, is there a "no upstream lts kernels" policy or something? because 4.14 is the longest lts kernel ever with 6 years upstream support, while 4.15 is a regular release, and they did something similar for ubuntu 16.04 too
<dax> hans__: Ubuntu's kernel team supports whichever kernel it picks without regard to the kernel LTS policy
<dax> so it's not so much "no upstream lts kernels" as much as it's "we don't care whether it's an lts kernel"
<hans__> hmm ok
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-03
<hggdh> the problem is release times. Anyway, every LTS now supports newer kernels
<hggdh> so whatever is the kernel for 18.10, it will be available on 18.04, 16.04, etc
<hggdh> aand then... there is this ASLR thingy cooking
<hans_> hggdh, what about ASLR?
<hggdh> hans_: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<hans_> hggdh, think i will be ok if i create a file called /etc/sysctl.d/01-disable-aslr.conf  containing kernel.randomize_va_space = 0   ?
<hans_> >however we're looking at a ballpark figure of five to 30 per cent slow down
<hans_> holy shit
<hans_> PostgreSQL slowdowns between 17-23% on "SELECT 1" x.x
<hggdh> hans_: not a good idea do disable ASLR. Unless you have a guaranteed secure system (hint: theoretical construct), you want ASLR
<hggdh> and, right now, as the article above points out, this is pretty much speculation, since the issue(s) is(are) still under wrap
<hggdh> so, if it pans out as being commented by El Reg and others, we will have to soldier up and swallow the performance loss
<hans_> hggggu
<hans_> dam
<hggdh> yup. It will b fun to watch. I already bought popcorn and soda
<TJ-> hggdh: I saw what you did there! 'speculation' about the speculative execution crossing privilege boundary bug :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> this, as far as I understand, has been going for a while. It probably reached critical mass the last few days, so we get to know about something coming up
<TJ-> The patches have been in-development since October at least in public, but there appears to be an embargo being lifted on Friday, which suggests an exploit for this is known
<TJ-> The original patches from the research team were published in April/May
<lotuspsychje> anyone needs bugs tested, let me know im on bionic
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I'll bear that in mind - though you'd need an Xubuntu iso :p
<lotuspsychje> ah im on ubuntu-desktop flocculant 
 * flocculant tries to 'run' Xubuntu's qa but very few people say anything
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I guessed ;) though I do update the ubuntu iso daily when I run my script - hence being able to check things you ask about
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: you can always pass me active !bugs ill have a look if you need
<flocculant> that's awesome :)
<lotuspsychje> here's my list
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lotuspsychje/+reportedbugs
<lotuspsychje> edited all ubuntu versions in title
<flocculant> if there's any wayland/xorg things - that completely confuses me :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: i presume xfce runs fine already?
<flocculant> and any amd specific - nvida/nouveau here
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: believe it or not, the only flawless system im testing smooth on wayland is on nvidia laptop lol
<lotuspsychje> all other lag somehow on xorg or wayland
<flocculant> yea xfce is fine afaik - I'm also using the Xubuntu Team 'official' ppa's and some from git unreleased
<lotuspsychje> cool
<flocculant> but any bugs I might mention will be vanilla iso ones
<lotuspsychje> kk
<flocculant> I could install a ubuntu instance - but it'll be rarely used and I would need to update etc before checking
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: that would be very usefull if you test wayland also
<flocculant> but if that's the price of being able to ask someone to check xubuntu things - I'll pay it :D
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: as that will be our future ubuntu-desktop method
<flocculant> ack - won't be setting it up today - but I will by weekend
<flocculant> (mostly I get the iso to find if an issue I see is a generic *flavour one)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: no sweat tyt mate
<flocculant> bookmarked your list for when I do it :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: i think Bashing-om also runs xubuntu bionic?
<flocculant> possibly - know him from old :)
<flocculant> like for years :p
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not yet .. still on xenial - pending what I am going to do about my hard drives .
<lotuspsychje> solid volunteers here
<flocculant> Bashing-om: :)
<flocculant> and hi
<flocculant> didn't see you hiding
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: we discussed, as flocculant testing xubuntu flavor for bionic
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Good to read you .. long time without :)
<flocculant> always about - just a different name ;)
<Bashing-om> I have some indications that the bios bug in 17.10 carries over to bionic . be careful .
<flocculant> not affected 
<flocculant> or if I am - I've not noticed
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<flocculant> probably because I always grab -proposed kernel when they show up
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i was wondering, what artful upgrade to bionic would influence that bug??
<flocculant> I thought the current kernel was ok - you could upgrae to there - but not totally sure as (see above)
<lotuspsychje> i think users start solving the bug with .19 and higher
<lotuspsychje> 14.9 14.10 sorry
<Bashing-om> I tend to trust ventrical:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380665&page=3 .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: weird the bug url doesnt mention bionic?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just to keep an open mind about it .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tomorrow alpha1, so lets hope they fix that right away
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: maybe now UEFI will get defined by the manufacturers ?
<lotuspsychje> im always a paranoia thinker myself..intel did this on purpose to block ubuntu instead of MS? lol
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: no alpha's r beta1 for Ubuntu
<flocculant> they ignore till Final Beta
<lotuspsychje> apple upload new Ios to make worst batterys...
<flocculant> (Xubuntu ignores till Beta 1 too)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: kk
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: only flavours who're interested do alphas/betas
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: lets c what kind of updates will come tru tomorrow..
<lotuspsychje> had a few this morning
 * flocculant grabbed some a short while ago - all 'generic'
<lotuspsychje> :p
<flocculant> the xfce/xubuntu stuff usually shows up at ~6am for me
<flocculant> then I go to work :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-04
<omairqazi> is this bug correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1741286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741286 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 boot screen version problem" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-05
<gnomethrower> just installed the daily build of Bionic
<gnomethrower> the slide-up-to-unlock lockscreen is kinda cool but on a non-touch machine lacks usability
<gnomethrower> simply clicking should slide it up, like with Windows 8.1/10, IMO
<dax> it would be nicer if it mentioned that you can just start typing your password
<gnomethrower> dax: Oh, that's cool
<gnomethrower> Also, I think my UI is crashing
<gnomethrower> Can't complain though, we're not even in Alpha yet
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-06
<lotuspsychje> can anyone test at gdm login if he can click username with the touchpad only, not leftmouse?
<lotuspsychje> 2 new bugs to test guys
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1741599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741599 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Cannot click a username at gdm3 with touchpad 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1741598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741598 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth crashed after login to desktop 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<Kyoku> just installed 18.04 daily server, set up a bridge for LXD using netplan and DNS lookups aren't working, i can reach ip addresses directly just lookups don't work
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: ?? Maybe : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<Kyoku> thanks Bashing-om this looks like the same issue, it totally breaks the LXD host DNS when setting up a static bridge
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: Thought maybe so .. 
<Kyoku> I tested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320/comments/8 and can confirm it works and the LXD host is now functioning properly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2018-01-07
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: Outstanding .. is good info to know . There will be another :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-03
<bittin> Hello, anyone else have problems with libsane in the 19.04 alpha?
<bittin> someone reported it 17th December 2018, guess thats what i get for updating to an Alpha
<bittin> Found a fixed version from 1th January 2019 in a PPA: https://launchpad.net/~rolfbensch/+archive/ubuntu/sane-git
<bittin> :)
<WoC> Kalzium seems broken, mangled path for one of the files that goes to /etc/*
<WoC> seems like missing ^/ in /etc/*
<WoC> part of kde-full
<tomreyn> please report bugs using "ubuntu-bug"
<WoC> k
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-bug <packagename>" actually
<WoC>    Bug #1810424 reported by William a moment ago
<ubottu> bug 1810424 in kalzium (Ubuntu) "Mangled path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810424
<WoC> :)
<WoC> Makes me smile; You can learn more about how we triage bug reports at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage.
<WoC> IDME ;)
<tomreyn> WoC: this is a package in universe, it's porbably just synched from debian. i suggest you check the bug reports they have, too
<tomreyn> actually this version is newer than what is in debian sid
<tomreyn> but it'll be a .deb packaging issue, right
#ubuntu+1 2019-01-04
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.14 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-30
<Blade> ikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.0-050500rc4-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) 
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j33XWXrgtn/
<lotuspsychje> Blade: 5.3-24 is current 20.04 kernel
<Blade> no
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Blade> -5.4.0-9-generic
<Blade> is
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Blade> root@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov# inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.0-050500rc4-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) 
<Blade> is not manual isntall
<Blade> install
<Blade> work
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TF72HBGW78/
<Blade> see
<lotuspsychje> what are you trying to prove Blade 
<Blade> repo developer
<Blade> stable may bi you kernel
<Blade> just help
<Blade> amd test
<Blade> and test
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7d4TGgcZ2Y/   lotuspsychje  this is mashine
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-31
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> tracker plays out a bit. i have a hit and miss results with it. 
<szymon_g> i've added the documents folder to the folders searched recursively, i've removed trackers db and restarted daemon, logs were fine but it couldn't find the files in a sub-folder of documents. i had to run it with tracker index -f /Documents/Ebooks *.* option
<szymon_g> and even than it doesn't find all files. file 'BenefitsOfSecondLanguage.pdf' is not displayed when typed 'second' despite having it in its name (but shows while typing 'benefits')
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-02
<deadrom> hi. can I upgrade 18.04 to 20.04beta yet?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: are you going to help test 20.04?
<OerHeks> sure
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: I could. 
<deadrom> tbh 18.04 libs are getting old and I don't want to go 19.10 now
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: devel versions we reccomend to help test clean daily builds
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: so if you decide to force the upgrade, its not gonna be the 'lts' way
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: system will be in a different state on LTS release than when I do the LTS hop after release?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: devel versions can hold breakage in this stage of development, not really reccomended to upgrade yet
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: but you are the boss of your system, if you want to take a look early, its your choice
<ducasse> deadrom: you can upgrade now, but you would need to go via 18.10, 19.04 and 19.10, i think
<ducasse> and unless you're prepared to deal with breakage i'd go with a regular release
#ubuntu+1 2020-01-04
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> I'd like to install 20.04 for testing. where do I get the iso?
<tomreyn> deadrom: /topic
